# Spouse/fiance visa appeal 2017 thread



## Shraddha123

Happy New Year to everyone on this forum

I wanted to start a appeal timeline and if the moderators allow it appeal discussion thread... A place where we can discuss the latest updates on our appeals and maybe motivate each other through this lengthy process

My fiancés visa was refused last December and we have submitted our appeal this month

-visa timeline - Applied in August 2016, Received not straightforward email in October, Visa refused in December. 

-reason for refusal - ETS/TOEIC related, they didn't belive our marriage was genuine. 

-appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: 3/1/2017

-payment taken date: 

-date appeal noticed was received

-review deadline

-court dates

Hope more people can post their timelines and we can all share our experiences together.


----------



## Shraddha123

If you want to take part copy and paste the following below and fill in blanks

please post your
-visa timeline

-reason for refusal

-appeal lodge/acknowledgment date

-payment taken date

-date appeal noticed was received

-review deadline

-court dates


----------



## zuk

please post your
-visa timeline 14 june 2016 applied for spouse visa. 8 november refused. 8 december collected passport with refusal.

-reason for refusal. Company has dissolved. Company didnt answer their calls. On call to me i didnt know answer to 1-2 questions. Such as i didnt know the other people that work there full names only first names. Also colour of company board outside. I said correct first time after asking several times same question i thought i must have said wrong colour so changed mind. But i was right the first time...

-appeal lodge/acknowledgment date sent appeal papers off on 28 december 2016

-payment taken date. Payment not taken yet

-date appeal noticed was received

-review deadline

-court dates[/QUOTE]


----------



## azizash28

*Hubby's Refusal Timeline*

Thank you Shraddha123 for making this post... we really need something like this. I have been following your story on the other thread and have really been rooting for you.


----------



## azizash28

zuk said:


> please post your
> -visa timeline 14 june 2016 applied for spouse visa. 8 november refused. 8 december collected passport with refusal.
> 
> -reason for refusal. Company has dissolved. Company didnt answer their calls. On call to me i didnt know answer to 1-2 questions. Such as i didnt know the other people that work there full names only first names. Also colour of company board outside. I said correct first time after asking several times same question i thought i must have said wrong colour so changed mind. But i was right the first time...
> 
> -appeal lodge/acknowledgment date sent appeal papers off on 28 december 2016
> 
> -payment taken date. Payment not taken yet
> 
> -date appeal noticed was received
> 
> -review deadline
> 
> -court dates


Wow.. zuk! Your refusal is almost exactly identical ty my husband's:


-visa timeline: 27th June 2016 applied for spouse visa. 12th July Biometrics. 18th July documents received. Not Straightforward email 29th September. My Interview 11th January. Application processed 18th January. Passport collected with Refusal 19th January

-reason for refusal: Manager didn't answer call as was with a customer. On call to me just the ONE question which is the more important one they said was vague which was my job description but how the ECO spoke to me anyone would mix up their words. But the funny annoyed thing is, the Receptionist answered the office number and confirmed my role but only the manager who couldn't answer but they failed to put that in the notes  they said they called the office number and no contact was made  and they also said no reason was given by me why i didnt travel to Pakistan to see my husband even though it wasnt that long since we applied!!!

-appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: have not yet sent off awaiting doucments

-payment taken date:

-date appeal noticed was received:

-review deadline:

-court dates:


----------



## Shraddha123

azizash28 said:


> Thank you Shraddha123 for making this post... we really need something like this. I have been following your story on the other thread and have really been rooting for you.


Thanks so much for your comment and support. Really hope this thread can help everyone with the appeal process and we alcan all help motivate each other.


----------



## Shraddha123

azizash28 said:


> Wow.. zuk! Your refusal is almost exactly identical ty my husband's:
> 
> 
> -visa timeline: 27th June 2016 applied for spouse visa. 12th July Biometrics. 18th July documents received. Not Straightforward email 29th September. My Interview 11th January. Application processed 18th January. Passport collected with Refusal 19th January
> 
> -reason for refusal: Manager didn't answer call as was with a customer. On call to me just the ONE question which is the more important one they said was vague which was my job description but how the ECO spoke to me anyone would mix up their words. But the funny annoyed thing is, the Receptionist answered the office number and confirmed my role but only the manager who couldn't answer but they failed to put that in the notes  they said they called the office number and no contact was made  and they also said no reason was given by me why i didnt travel to Pakistan to see my husband even though it wasnt that long since we applied!!!
> 
> -appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: have not yet sent off awaiting doucments
> 
> -payment taken date:
> 
> -date appeal noticed was received:
> 
> -review deadline:
> 
> -court dates:


What a pathetic reason to refuse  hope ur refusal gets overturned at review stage.


----------



## Shraddha123

**UPDATE**

So we have finally received our notice of pending appeal... They've given a 15 week time frame as to when we should next hear from them... However does the 15 weeks start from the appeal lodge date or the date we receive this letter? 

Anyone else received their notice?


----------



## Joppa

15 weeks from now (so about 3.5 months) and you will hear about the result of ECM review, the first stage of appeal process.


----------



## Stargirl07

Applied 20 October 2016
Refused 15 November 2016
Refusal reason : eco didn't like the quality of our marriage certificate because it was a copy and not original . He also didn't think my husband n I met because he didn't give boarding passes. 
Appealed 5th December 2016 
Tribunal logged it and payment taken 11th December 2016

IA10 notice of pending appeal : 20 January 2017


----------



## DrQaiser

*Appeal time frame*

Hello
I'm from Pakistan, being refused my UK spouse visa settlement application last year in April, then we appealed on 19th May and got the Notice of Pending Appeal on 25 July. The ECO was given till 7th Nov to review the case, I emailed them after this date they then replied that the ECO has not overturned the refusal decision so the appeal will go through the normal appeal process and we ll have to wait for the Hearing date from Court. Now its past Mid February and till date we haven't heard anything from them, whenever I email them they reply the same that wait for court hearing date. 
Now I want to know how much more we have to wait? We submitted our case last year in February so it's been a whole year. All this is getting on our nerves 😂 
Anyone from Pakistan having some experience with the Appeal process ? Any help would be highly appreciated. ANY CLUE abt how much more we have to suffer .
Thanking you


----------



## DrQaiser

-visa timeline: submitted on 9th Feb 2016 , refused on 27th April 2016

-reason for refusal: the ECO didn't believe that our marriage was genuine and he didn't believe that my husband works for his company.. Lame reasons

-appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: 19 th May 2016

-payment taken date

-date appeal noticed was received: 25 July 2016

-review deadline: 7th Nov 2016

-court dates: Still waiting

Whenever I email them I get the same reply that wait for hearing dates as they're busy,,, its been a whole year since we applied and it was our second time so all this wait is taking the toll on us!! We have been married for 3 years and still living in different continents bc of all this visa trouble 😭


----------



## DrQaiser

azizash28 said:


> Wow.. zuk! Your refusal is almost exactly identical ty my husband's:
> 
> 
> -visa timeline: 27th June 2016 applied for spouse visa. 12th July Biometrics. 18th July documents received. Not Straightforward email 29th September. My Interview 11th January. Application processed 18th January. Passport collected with Refusal 19th January
> 
> -reason for refusal: Manager didn't answer call as was with a customer. On call to me just the ONE question which is the more important one they said was vague which was my job description but how the ECO spoke to me anyone would mix up their words. But the funny annoyed thing is, the Receptionist answered the office number and confirmed my role but only the manager who couldn't answer but they failed to put that in the notes  they said they called the office number and no contact was made  and they also said no reason was given by me why i didnt travel to Pakistan to see my husband even though it wasnt that long since we applied!!!
> 
> -appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: have not yet sent off awaiting doucments
> 
> -payment taken date:
> 
> -date appeal noticed was received:
> 
> -review deadline:
> 
> -court dates:



Ur refusal is similar to ours 😭 They did the same with my husband office calledthe manager and kept on asking odd lame qs while hes was driving the manager explained that he couldn't tell exact dates as he's driving not in office he didn't have the register with him but they didn't bother and just refused and it was our second application!!! Feel like dying!! Been 3 whole years


----------



## DrQaiser

Plus one more question; 
Can we apply again while still waiting for the court dates? Our solicitor said that if we want to do a fresh case we'll have to take back the appeal?


----------



## Shraddha123

DrQaiser said:


> Plus one more question;
> Can we apply again while still waiting for the court dates? Our solicitor said that if we want to do a fresh case we'll have to take back the appeal?


Sorry to hear about ur refusal regarding ur question lot of people submit appeal and reapply as well... I don't know why ur solicitor is saying that.


----------



## DrQaiser

Shraddha123 said:


> Sorry to hear about ur refusal regarding ur question lot of people submit appeal and reapply as well... I don't know why ur solicitor is saying that.


 Yes we r thinking of re applying but still dont know our chnaces having previous 2 refusals has made everything so unpredictable


----------



## Shraddha123

DrQaiser said:


> Yes we r thinking of re applying but still dont know our chnaces having previous 2 refusals has made everything so unpredictable


Ohhhh we have two refusals before our solicitor says it 's best if we go through with the full appeal now which is why we r not re applying


----------



## DrQaiser

Shraddha123 said:


> Ohhhh we have two refusals before our solicitor says it 's best if we go through with the full appeal now which is why we r not re applying


Oh so sorry to hear about ur refusal 
Can u pls tell me ur appeal time line and have u heard from tribunal about appeal date? We have been wanting so long so thats why thinking of applying the 3rd time


----------



## zuk

Alot of people are appealing aswel as applying with a fresh application. Think il do the same.starting new job today hope it works out. We got our reply for the appeal last week. Letter was dated 3rd feb. Have 15 weeks wait now. Does the 15 weeks start from the date thats on the letter?


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> Alot of people are appealing aswel as applying with a fresh application. Think il do the same.starting new job today hope it works out. We got our reply for the appeal last week. Letter was dated 3rd feb. Have 15 weeks wait now. Does the 15 weeks start from the date thats on the letter?


Yes the 15 weeks starts from the letter on the date... We should roughly hear if we have been successful in late April early May.

Good luck with ur new job x


----------



## zuk

Shraddha123 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people are appealing aswel as applying with a fresh application. Think il do the same.starting new job today hope it works out. We got our reply for the appeal last week. Letter was dated 3rd feb. Have 15 weeks wait now. Does the 15 weeks start from the date thats on the letter?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 15 weeks starts from the letter on the date... We should roughly hear if we have been successful in late April early May.
> 
> Good luck with ur new job x
Click to expand...

Yes that what i guessed.


----------



## AiyeshaD

JHello guys,

Visa Timeline : Applied on 21st November 2016-India BHC New Delhi
Refused : 2nd December
Reason for refusal : ECO thinks my husband doesnt earn 18600 as his 2nd job payslip have BACs mode of payment while his bank statement shows FPI Even tho it's been paid by the said employer. And he earns more than that.

Appeal Date and document sent : 15th December
Notice of pending appeal : 27th January 2017
Deadline :15 May 2017

Now waiting. Its been 6 weeks.


----------



## Shraddha123

AiyeshaD said:


> JHello guys,
> 
> Visa Timeline : Applied on 21st November 2016-India BHC New Delhi
> Refused : 2nd December
> Reason for refusal : ECO thinks my husband doesnt earn 18600 as his 2nd job payslip have BACs mode of payment while his bank statement shows FPI Even tho it's been paid by the said employer. And he earns more than that.
> 
> Appeal Date and document sent : 15th December
> Notice of pending appeal : 27th January 2017
> Deadline :15 May 2017
> 
> Now waiting. Its been 6 weeks.


Oh you haven't got long left now inshallah hopefully they will reverse... My husbands deadline is 26th May 

I don't know how true this is but people who have been successful at review have their decision reversed at 7 weeks


----------



## Baran56

Hi can Joppa please help with my spouse visa. money igoes to my bank account and my wage slips are 20 pence different. Is that can be reason for refusal?


----------



## Baran56

My wife spouse visa refused because eco said not submitted employer letter which we did. And eco said My wages deposit to my bank account and show on page slips are 20 pence diferent. Is that can be reason for refusal. Any chance of win with appeal?


----------



## Baran56

Here refusal letter


----------



## Shraddha123

Baran56 said:


> Here refusal letter


What silly reason to refuse over


----------



## Baran56

I know and i Goan for appeal u read refusal letter? I attached on here I'm not sure if you see it. ?


----------



## Shraddha123

Baran56 said:


> I know and i Goan for appeal u read refusal letter? I attached on here I'm not sure if you see it. ?


Yeh I read ur refusal letter...... Get ur self a good lawyer and he will write up ur grounds of appeal for u.


----------



## Baran56

Shraddha123 said:


> Yeh I read ur refusal letter...... Get ur self a good lawyer and he will write up ur grounds of appeal for u.


I already did my appeal 6 weeks ago. Got mp involved as well. Just waiting game now


----------



## Baran56

Anyone please?


----------



## Shraddha123

Baran56 said:


> Anyone please?


Don't worry you will be successful in appeal... Maybe you might find out this week as us ur 7th week.


----------



## AiyeshaD

Shraddha123 said:


> Oh you haven't got long left now inshallah hopefully they will reverse... My husbands deadline is 26th May
> 
> I don't know how true this is but people who have been successful at review have their decision reversed at 7 weeks



Hi Shraddha.. have you got any email regarding your appeal ?


----------



## Shraddha123

None yet (


----------



## Shraddha123

Anyone have any updates??


----------



## Rajput123

Hello all
My whole family is living in uk by the grace of God but i got refused for eea family visa.I appealed 25 sep 2016 and 
25 nov 2016 got letter 15 week waiting for court date.
But i am still waiting no update total 6 month has been passed.and 18 week passed but they said 15 week for court date.how much time will it take for court date?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Hello all
> My whole family is living in uk by the grace of God but i got refused for eea family visa.I appealed 25 sep 2016 and
> 25 nov 2016 got letter 15 week waiting for court date.
> But i am still waiting no update total 6 month has been passed.and 18 week passed but they said 15 week for court date.how much time will it take for court date?


Have they sent u ur appeal bundle?


----------



## Rajput123

Thanx shraddha123 for reply
I am from lahore 30 year old dependent visa of eea family permit.
They did not send any thing.they just sent a letter 25nov016 4 month before in which they said letter will be sent within 15 week.but 15 month time over right now.but no update ? 
What about you?


----------



## Waiting4date

Hi 
Here's my timeline:
Family permit applied: 4 july 2016
Refused: 1 August 
Appeal : 31 August 
Notice of pending appeal: 19 sept 

Haven't heard anything yet don't know how long it will take to get hearing date.


----------



## Rajput123

18 week Ecm review over
i did not listen any thing
There is no time limit in appeal process?


----------



## Joppa

No there isn't and it will take as long as it does, and the appeal system is overwhelmed.


----------



## Rajput123

Thanx joppa
They can be take more than a year for this process of appeal.it is very painic ahh we even dont know what is time frame.


----------



## Rajput123

Can i track main appeal status?and how?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Can i track main appeal status?and how?


I'm so sorry you've been waiting so long, email them on this email [email protected] 

And in the subject part of the email write "EXPEDITE REQUEST" 

They should get back to you within five working days with an update.... They are really helpful... Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## Shraddha123

Waiting4date said:


> Hi
> Here's my timeline:
> Family permit applied: 4 july 2016
> Refused: 1 August
> Appeal : 31 August
> Notice of pending appeal: 19 sept
> 
> Haven't heard anything yet don't know how long it will take to get hearing date.


Email them on this email 

[email protected]

In the subject part write "EXPEDITE REQUEST" 

You should hopefully get a prompt reply within 5 working days.


----------



## Joppa

They aren't obliged to speed up your appeal process, though. Only for exceptional, compassionate reasons like serious family illness, bereavement etc.


----------



## Shraddha123

Joppa said:


> They aren't obliged to speed up your appeal process, though. Only for exceptional, compassionate reasons like serious family illness, bereavement etc.


They just give a proper update via this way I don't know if they speed the actual process up


----------



## Rajput123

Anyone got any email regarding appeal ?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Anyone got any email regarding appeal ?


No none yet ( not even an update email


----------



## millie_c

Baran56 said:


> My wife spouse visa refused because eco said not submitted employer letter which we did. And eco said My wages deposit to my bank account and show on page slips are 20 pence diferent. Is that can be reason for refusal. Any chance of win with appeal?


I read your refusal letter and just want to point out that the discrepancy in your monthly wage slips is not just 20 pence. As the ECO said, your wage slips come in either £1,444, £1,444.20 or £1,600+. The refusal was most likely based on the £200+ discrepancy.

The 20 pence part is only partially true, and just wanted to point that out to anyone who may have been misled as I myself thought that was ridiculous.


----------



## Shraddha123

Just a quick update we have received our appeal bundle now we are waiting for the daunting hearing date... I'm really hoping it's sooner rather than later... I can't deal with my husband being so far away from me

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrQaiser

How did u get it? On ur home address or sponsor? Or solicitor? Ee appealed last year in May, we still haven't received anything?


----------



## Shraddha123

DrQaiser said:


> How did u get it? On ur home address or sponsor? Or solicitor? Ee appealed last year in May, we still haven't received anything?


Solicitor received it and the he sent it onto us and my husband in Pakistan. We received it early I was expecting it to come. For 26th may but it came 22nd March. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

Is this a appeal process that they send bundle?in which stage they send to you this bundle?7 month passed but i have not hear anything from them rether then a appeal review letter that they sent Nov 2016.


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Is this a appeal process that they send bundle?in which stage they send to you this bundle?7 month passed but i have not hear anything from them rether then a appeal review letter that they sent Nov 2016.


With ur review letter u should have also received your bundle too... Our solicitor received both review letter and home office bundle... The bundle is basically all immigration history, there's lots of papers and letters but no evidence to why the Visa was refused in the first place.

Why haven't u guys received ur bundle yet I'm quite surprised to have received ours so early, I'm hoping we get a hearing date soon too. 

Ours is out of country spouse appeal

They sent the bundle at 7 weeks after we received our notice of pending appeal


----------



## Rajput123

Appeal date 25 sep 2016

Review letter 26 nov 2016 15 week deadline for review

We just recive a review letter after 2 month of appeal in which they mention that Ecm has 15 week to review my appeal.what is next?when will we recive bundle?and whom does it send to us court or home office?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Appeal date 25 sep 2016
> 
> Review letter 26 nov 2016 15 week deadline for review
> 
> We just recive a review letter after 2 month of appeal in which they mention that Ecm has 15 week to review my appeal.what is next?when will we recive bundle?and whom does it send to us court or home office?


Oh that's strange, we received our bundle with that letter, home office send the bundle 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

I was told that when submit appeal next proces is court send a letter to notify you that your appeal will be reviewed by the Ecm in 15 week and after that embassy where i apply in pakistan they notify court that they did not grant visa in review.then court send you court date.

Sharada123 am i right?
Plz explain whole procedure of appeal?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> I was told that when submit appeal next proces is court send a letter to notify you that your appeal will be reviewed by the Ecm in 15 week and after that embassy where i apply in pakistan they notify court that they did not grant visa in review.then court send you court date.
> 
> Sharada123 am i right?
> Plz explain whole procedure of appeal?


That's correct.


----------



## Rajput123

Update
I got a court date letter today.
Appealed 25 sep 16
Letter recived for review 1 dec 6
Review deadline 10 03 17
Court date Letter recive 28 04 17
Court date 20 08 17


----------



## DrQaiser

We appealed on 19 May 2016 and review was on 7 Nov and stull we haven't got any court date yet? How comes you got the letter?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Update
> I got a court date letter today.
> Appealed 25 sep 16
> Letter recived for review 1 dec 6
> Review deadline 10 03 17
> Court date Letter recive 28 04 17
> Court date 20 08 17


Masha'Allah that's excellent, Pray that we get out court date quickly too... Can I ask please which court is your hearing at? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

DrQaiser said:


> We appealed on 19 May 2016 and review was on 7 Nov and stull we haven't got any court date yet? How comes you got the letter?


Hope you get your letter too inshallaah I'm waiting as well, Inshallah your new application that you submitted I hope they approve your visa in that application it will be much quicker than waiting for court date. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrQaiser

Shraddha123 said:


> Hope you get your letter too inshallaah I'm waiting as well, Inshallah your new application that you submitted I hope they approve your visa in that application it will be much quicker than waiting for court date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thankyou so much for your kind prayers I am also waiting for that. Its all taking too long honestly, we did priority but still more than a month. No news yet. We have been suffering for past 3 years and it's getting too terrible 😣


----------



## Shraddha123

DrQaiser said:


> Thankyou so much for your kind prayers I am also waiting for that. Its all taking too long honestly, we did priority but still more than a month. No news yet. We have been suffering for past 3 years and it's getting too terrible 😣


2 years for us this year will be third 😢😢.. It's okay any day now you will hear some good news, we'll inshallaah next week because now it's weekend and Monday is Bank Holiday. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

INSHALLAH my ALLAH will give everything that you all want.your will meet your spouse soon INSHALLAH.you will hear good news soon.
And my case will be heard at hatton middlesex.


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> INSHALLAH my ALLAH will give everything that you all want.your will meet your spouse soon INSHALLAH.you will hear good news soon.
> And my case will be heard at hatton middlesex.


Ameen I really hope so, Best of luck with ur court case, you received an early date for Hatton court as that court is so busy, very lucky masha'Allah


----------



## Rajput123

Thank you Shraddha 123.you will hear good new about court date and also get visa INSHALLAH.


----------



## Don Dee

Wow! I'm amazed at the stories about delays here, but the solidarity is totally fantastic. It's a shame mere mortals can just determine the fate of a whole family with a refusal and not be bothered about the families being destroyed as a result. This is so inhumane and how I wish my spouse and I had not decide to settle in the U.K. over settling Germany where she is a national. Worst of it is realizing how difficult life is in th U.K. The system is designed to stress you out! We have three children all being catered for by my wife alone due to this refusal. The first two in school and preschool respectively and the last a 11month old infant at home with the wife. She takes the first to school at 8:30am and the second to pre-school at 9:00am. Then she picks the one in pre-school at 1:00pm and the one in school at 3:15pm. Can you imagine the stress with all these errands, and to be doing it all alone while working part-time? This is so frustrating and has brought several arguments between us. The kids have settled in very well and are obviously enjoying the life in the U.K. having only their father away from them as the only thing to worry about. The second child's birthday is a couple of days away and the infant is to celebrate his 1st birthday in a months time and all the stories here tells me I might miss all these family milestones. Such a shame! The little girl is always crying that she wants her father to take her to school&#55357;&#56866;. How I wish an ECO is reading his to know what some of their ridiculous decisions ruin people's lives.

I received the notice of pending appeal on 30th March and I'm waiting for an ECM review (even though it was not stated in the notice of appeal that I would get one) or a court hearing date. But from what I'm reading here, I'm beginning to lose hope and it seems we still have a very long way to go. Hopefully we get some luck with it being an EEA Family Permit appeal.

I'd like to know if getting an MP involved is of any use and to what extent can they intervene in an appeal process.

Regards to your good selves.


----------



## skyf

Don Dee said:


> Wow! I'm amazed at the stories about delays here, but the solidarity is totally fantastic. It's a shame mere mortals can just determine the fate of a whole family with a refusal and not be bothered about the families being destroyed as a result. This is so inhumane and how I wish my spouse and I had not decide to settle in the U.K. over settling Germany where she is a national. Worst of it is realizing how difficult life is in th U.K. The system is designed to stress you out! We have three children all being catered for by my wife alone due to this refusal. The first two in school and preschool respectively and the last a 11month old infant at home with the wife. She takes the first to school at 8:30am and the second to pre-school at 9:00am. Then she picks the one in pre-school at 1:00pm and the one in school at 3:15pm. Can you imagine the stress with all these errands, and to be doing it all alone while working part-time? This is so frustrating and has brought several arguments between us. The kids have settled in very well and are obviously enjoying the life in the U.K. having only their father away from them as the only thing to worry about. The second child's birthday is a couple of days away and the infant is to celebrate his 1st birthday in a months time and all the stories here tells me I might miss all these family milestones. Such a shame! The little girl is always crying that she wants her father to take her to school&#55357;&#56866;. How I wish an ECO is reading his to know what some of their ridiculous decisions ruin people's lives.
> 
> I received the notice of pending appeal on 30th March and I'm waiting for an ECM review (even though it was not stated in the notice of appeal that I would get one) or a court hearing date. But from what I'm reading here, I'm beginning to lose hope and it seems we still have a very long way to go. Hopefully we get some luck with it being an EEA Family Permit appeal.
> 
> I'd like to know if getting an MP involved is of any use and to what extent can they intervene in an appeal process.
> 
> Regards to your good selves.


As of last Wednesday MP's ceased to be such and not until after the Election on 8th June will anyone know which MP to Contact


----------



## Don Dee

skyf said:


> As of last Wednesday MP's ceased to be such and not until after the Election on 8th June will anyone know which MP to Contact


Thanks for your response skyf... I am well aware of the positions of the MPs at the moment but we did write to the MP and a follow-up was made on our case before the dissolution of parliament according to the office of the MP. I want to know generally speaking if they could influence an appeal in anyway.


----------



## skyf

Don Dee said:


> Thanks for your response skyf... I am well aware of the positions of the MPs at the moment but we did write to the MP and a follow-up was made on our case before the dissolution of parliament according to the office of the MP. I want to know generally speaking if they could influence an appeal in anyway.


MP's can and do promote/progress personal and group causes to the extent of speeding things along or just bringing them too the attention of those who can or should act. 
MP's are not allowed to influence Appeals as there are Statutory/Legal protocols to be followed especially matters which can go before the Judiciary


----------



## Don Dee

skyf said:


> MP's can and do promote/progress personal and group causes to the extent of speeding things along or just bringing them too the attention of those who can or should act.
> MP's are not allowed to influence Appeals as there are Statutory/Legal protocols to be followed especially matters which can go before the Judiciary


Thanks! Speeding it up will be more than enough as we believe our appeal will be accorded a positive review. This delay is seriously affecting my family.


----------



## Shraddha123

Don Dee said:


> Wow! I'm amazed at the stories about delays here, but the solidarity is totally fantastic. It's a shame mere mortals can just determine the fate of a whole family with a refusal and not be bothered about the families being destroyed as a result. This is so inhumane and how I wish my spouse and I had not decide to settle in the U.K. over settling Germany where she is a national. Worst of it is realizing how difficult life is in th U.K. The system is designed to stress you out! We have three children all being catered for by my wife alone due to this refusal. The first two in school and preschool respectively and the last a 11month old infant at home with the wife. She takes the first to school at 8:30am and the second to pre-school at 9:00am. Then she picks the one in pre-school at 1:00pm and the one in school at 3:15pm. Can you imagine the stress with all these errands, and to be doing it all alone while working part-time? This is so frustrating and has brought several arguments between us. The kids have settled in very well and are obviously enjoying the life in the U.K. having only their father away from them as the only thing to worry about. The second child's birthday is a couple of days away and the infant is to celebrate his 1st birthday in a months time and all the stories here tells me I might miss all these family milestones. Such a shame! The little girl is always crying that she wants her father to take her to school&#55357;&#56866;. How I wish an ECO is reading his to know what some of their ridiculous decisions ruin people's lives.
> 
> I received the notice of pending appeal on 30th March and I'm waiting for an ECM review (even though it was not stated in the notice of appeal that I would get one) or a court hearing date. But from what I'm reading here, I'm beginning to lose hope and it seems we still have a very long way to go. Hopefully we get some luck with it being an EEA Family Permit appeal.
> 
> I'd like to know if getting an MP involved is of any use and to what extent can they intervene in an appeal process.
> 
> Regards to your good selves.


Hello firstly thanks for sharing your story and welcome to the club hopefully u won't be waiting that long as German applicants appeal timeline is way different to Pakistani applicants we are at the bottom of the list because a few minority have wrecked our record and home office reckon we are all cheats and frauds (

Usually 7 weeks in after receiving your notice of pending appeal you find out if you have been successful with your ecm review... If 7 weeks have passed then most likely you will be looking out for letter telling you when your hearing date is. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## xoticsash

hello everyone. i can feel the pain that the husband/wife suffers . 
First think to consider is "in many cases they call your husband and his employer and match the answers. so be prepared all the husband and also request your employers to answer them calmly and politely. as its the job of UK embassy and they have to do it (i know its so frustrating and what can we do, no other option)
secondly if your visa get rejected then you go for appeal( it takes more time than new case but saves money)
if you submit a new case it takes less time but needs money.
thirdly if your visa got rejected once or twice , don't opt for priority services, rejected visa cases takes time even in priority services.(if you have extra money then go for it, may be they take a little less time than normal service)
if you are applying for the first time and you can easily afford, always go for priority services, it take time (as in my case it takes almost 7 to 8 weeks) but this time is almost less than the time A normal service takes.
I am not lawyer or and above information is just my experience in the context of Pakistan.
many people are lucky enough that they don't have to face all this. 
May You all people got the visa and meet your spouse soon. Distance is hell.
(my whole story is already mentioned in old threads you can view my timeline there to know in how many days I got my VISA)


----------



## LaylaB

-reason for refusal: Manager didn't answer call as was with a customer. On call to me just the ONE question which is the more important one they said was vague which was my job description but how the ECO spoke to me anyone would mix up their words.

Hey in a similar way my husband visa got refused however it was because the manager did not pick up phone at all. They tried twice n then refused under the grounds that "on balance of probabilities my employment is not as claimed"... unlike other applications though they dident attempt to contact me at all. However iv not appealed as i started a new job and will reapply with this new job now.


----------



## Shraddha123

LaylaB said:


> -reason for refusal: Manager didn't answer call as was with a customer. On call to me just the ONE question which is the more important one they said was vague which was my job description but how the ECO spoke to me anyone would mix up their words.
> 
> Hey in a similar way my husband visa got refused however it was because the manager did not pick up phone at all. They tried twice n then refused under the grounds that "on balance of probabilities my employment is not as claimed"... unlike other applications though they dident attempt to contact me at all. However iv not appealed as i started a new job and will reapply with this new job now.


Good luck when you resubmit it's much faster than appealing. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaylaB

Thank you hofully I will be more prepared this time... i will let my employer know and also from what I read im prepared that they may contact me also... just have a fear that the same thing will happen again!!- as it's so very easy to genuilly miss a call. In sha allah that won't happen though


----------



## LaylaB

Good luck to everyone on their appeals though. Hofully it will be worth it in the end x


----------



## Ikz94

*My story*

Hi everyone, 

So I applied for my husbands spouse visa back in November 2016 (he's from Pakistan)
Visa was rejected on 04/02/17 
I appealed on 14/02/17 and payment was taken a week later 
IA10 was issued on the 2/05/17

Now I'm wondering how long will it take before I hear from the ECM
On the IA10 it suggests that the ECM has 28 days is this working days? but on the same letter it says it can take up to 15 weeks!


----------



## Joppa

2-3 months is more likely.


----------



## Jinder01

*Spouse visa to UK*

Hi,

We applied for spouse visa to UK from India in September 2016, we were refused visas in November 2016 due to my sponsors financial requirements, she is earning the required salary but on few occasions has been paid on different dates to the payslip, we have explained the situation and her employer has also,given a letter to confirm the same.

We have now appealed out case and that has been submitted on 16 December 2016, but we have still not heard back from them. Our Solicitor doesn't seem to be very helpful, want to know if anyone else has been in the same situation and if you can help.

Sept 2016- Application Filed
Nov 2016- Refused Visa
Dec 2016 - Appeal Filed
Jan 2017. - Received confirmation that appeal has been lodged and will take 15 weeks
May 2017- Still not heard back


----------



## DrQaiser

UIts best to apply again
Appeal takes more than a year


----------



## nyclon

Jinder01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied for spouse visa to UK from India in September 2016, we were refused visas in November 2016 due to my sponsors financial requirements, she is earning the required salary but on few occasions has been paid on different dates to the payslip, we have explained the situation and her employer has also,given a letter to confirm the same.
> 
> We have now appealed out case and that has been submitted on 16 December 2016, but we have still not heard back from them. Our Solicitor doesn't seem to be very helpful, want to know if anyone else has been in the same situation and if you can help.
> 
> Sept 2016- Application Filed
> Nov 2016- Refused Visa
> Dec 2016 - Appeal Filed
> Jan 2017. - Received confirmation that appeal has been lodged and will take 15 weeks
> May 2017- Still not heard back


I have added your post to the appeals thread. You should get some answers by reading through the thread.


----------



## Ikz94

What does the 28 days refer to then? It clearly says the ECM has 28 days to send bundle copies to both the appellant and tribunal service :/ I'm so confused


----------



## Shraddha123

Jinder01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied for spouse visa to UK from India in September 2016, we were refused visas in November 2016 due to my sponsors financial requirements, she is earning the required salary but on few occasions has been paid on different dates to the payslip, we have explained the situation and her employer has also,given a letter to confirm the same.
> 
> We have now appealed out case and that has been submitted on 16 December 2016, but we have still not heard back from them. Our Solicitor doesn't seem to be very helpful, want to know if anyone else has been in the same situation and if you can help.
> 
> Sept 2016- Application Filed
> Nov 2016- Refused Visa
> Dec 2016 - Appeal Filed
> Jan 2017. - Received confirmation that appeal has been lodged and will take 15 weeks
> May 2017- Still not heard back


You usually find out if your appeal has been successful at 7 to 8 weeks from the date you received your notice of pending appeal... If you haven't heard from them first try emailing for an update,,, most likely you are also waiting for a hearing date as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

Hey anyone have any updates regarding their appeal? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrQaiser

Got hearing date of 13th July 
So we appealed last year 19 May and got date of 14 months later!! It really is a long journey


----------



## Shraddha123

DrQaiser said:


> Got hearing date of 13th July
> So we appealed last year 19 May and got date of 14 months later!! It really is a long journey


Alhamdulillah that's excellent news when did they give u letter for hearing date? Also what court is the hearing at? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikz94

So you appealed in May but when was your IA10 issued and what was the review date for that?


----------



## DrQaiser

We appealed last year May 19 2016
Notice of Pending appeal: 25 July
ECM review dead line : 7 Nov 
Now got Notice of hearing: 8 May 
Hearing: 13 July 
This was our second case refusal 
First refusal was in Nov 2015 but we didnt appeal then and applied again in Feb 2016 which got refused on 27th April 2016

Long story cut short


----------



## DrQaiser

Shraddha123 said:


> Alhamdulillah that's excellent news when did they give u letter for hearing date? Also what court is the hearing at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Got letter on 8 May
Hearing is in Bradford iA


----------



## Shraddha123

Hope the month of Ramadan showers it's blessings upon us all, Please remember us in ur prayers as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

Court of appeal is recruiting more judges to help clear the appeal backlog just thought I'd let you all know 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikz94

Shraddha where did you get this information about more judges??


----------



## Shraddha123

Ikz94 said:


> Shraddha where did you get this information about more judges??


My solicitor told me, is there any updates on ur appeal? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikz94

I've still not heard anything it's been 6 weeks since I got my IA10.. Inshallah I'll hear soon


----------



## Shraddha123

It'll be ur week inshallaah next week... Hope they overturn ur decision, may I asked why were u refused for? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikz94

Shraddha123 said:


> It'll be ur week inshallaah next week... Hope they overturn ur decision, may I asked why were u refused for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Inshallah I hope I hear back this week 
Erm the main reason was because they said some bank statements were missing but they were all there.. Some were in letter headed format (the ones that I got in the post) while others were from my bank as print outs but they were stamped by the bank to prove their legitimacy.. The Eco didn't seem to see that they were in two different formats but both formats are accepted by the home office!! 😡


----------



## Shraddha123

Ikz94 said:


> Inshallah I hope I hear back this week
> Erm the main reason was because they said some bank statements were missing but they were all there.. Some were in letter headed format (the ones that I got in the post) while others were from my bank as print outs but they were stamped by the bank to prove their legitimacy.. The Eco didn't seem to see that they were in two different formats but both formats are accepted by the home office!! 😡


Oh right that's something they should overturn during ecm review, it's so unfair how they refuse over stupid mistakes the eco makes 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikz94

Shraddha123 said:


> Oh right that's something they should overturn during ecm review, it's so unfair how they refuse over stupid mistakes the eco makes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nothing came in the post again today lets hope it comes in the next few days! Please remember me in your Duas


----------



## Shraddha123

Ikz94 said:


> Nothing came in the post again today lets hope it comes in the next few days! Please remember me in your Duas


Same here nothing came in the post for me either, are u sponsoring ur spouse or is ur spouse sponsoring u? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikz94

Ikz94 said:


> Nothing came in the post again today lets hope it comes in the next few days! Please remember me in your Duas


I am sponsoring my husbands visa wbu?


----------



## Shraddha123

Ikz94 said:


> I am sponsoring my husbands visa wbu?


Same here 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

@azizash @stargirl @zuk @jinder


Guys where have u dissappeared too? 
Any updates on ur appeals? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

Hey everyone just thought I'd give u all hope, somone I know who did an out of country spouse appeal for husband revived her court date today, her timeline is as follows

Applied for Visa in November 2016

Visa refused in December 2016

Appealed in December 2016

Ecm review refused in March 2017

Letter for court hearing date she received today which is 15th June 2017

Court date is in October 2017

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AiyeshaD

Hey everyone.. just updating my timeline

Visa Timeline : Applied on 21st November 2016-India BHC New Delhi
Refused : 2nd December
Reason for refusal : ECO thinks my husband doesnt earn 18600 as his 2nd job payslip have BACs mode of payment while his bank statement shows FPI Even tho it's been paid by the said employer. And he earns more than that.

Appeal Date and document sent : 15th December
Notice of pending appeal : 27th January 2017
Deadline :15th May 2017
Refusal overturned: 15th March 2017
Passport submitted: 18th March
Visa recieved : 5th April 2017
Reached UK : 8th April

The BHC New Delhi didn't contact us for ihs payment. So on 1st April we tried emailing at sheffield and they sent us ihs top up link which we did. N in next 2 days we recieved a decison has been made email.

Its been a very stressful time for us and i know how u all feel. Just don't lose hope, You never know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## kekewang

Shraddha123 said:


> Hey everyone just thought I'd give u all hope, somone I know who did an out of country spouse appeal for husband revived her court date today, her timeline is as follows
> 
> Applied for Visa in November 2016
> 
> Visa refused in December 2016
> 
> Appealed in December 2016
> 
> Ecm review refused in March 2017
> 
> Letter for court hearing date she received today which is 15th June 2017
> 
> Court date is in October 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


hi there !
may i know how will we been told that ecm review was refuse again during our appeal ? 
i was apply for my husband last year and we received the rufuse at nov2016,we did a appeal at month of dec also.and after we pay the fees of pound140. until this june we dint reiceve any news.
may i also double check even we got the hearing date from the tribunal.is it means ecm already review and they still stay in their decision(refuse ) thats why court will sent the hearing date to us right ? because i really have no idea how we can know wheter the ecm did the review of our appeal ? 
thsk !


----------



## skyf

kekewang said:


> hi there !
> may i know how will we been told that ecm review was refuse again during our appeal ?
> i was apply for my husband last year and we received the rufuse at nov2016,we did a appeal at month of dec also.and after we pay the fees of pound140. until this june we dint reiceve any news.
> may i also double check even we got the hearing date from the tribunal.is it means ecm already review and they still stay in their decision(refuse ) thats why court will sent the hearing date to us right ? because i really have no idea how we can know wheter the ecm did the review of our appeal ?
> thsk !


It seems you have been refused a visa and challenged the Decision. The ECM has not changed the decision and you will be given a date to present your case to Tribunal in Court. I do not believe you are allowed to give New information just clarify the information you have already submitted. You can probably demonstrate grounds why the Refusal was wrong, this needs to be sound, otherwise the original decision will be upheld. Others here may be able to give further guidance, but you will need to give the precise details of the Refusal


----------



## Shraddha123

kekewang said:


> hi there !
> may i know how will we been told that ecm review was refuse again during our appeal ?
> i was apply for my husband last year and we received the rufuse at nov2016,we did a appeal at month of dec also.and after we pay the fees of pound140. until this june we dint reiceve any news.
> may i also double check even we got the hearing date from the tribunal.is it means ecm already review and they still stay in their decision(refuse ) thats why court will sent the hearing date to us right ? because i really have no idea how we can know wheter the ecm did the review of our appeal ?
> thsk !


Hiya

Why were u refused? 

I think by the sounds of it you are waiting for a hearing date like myself.


----------



## Shraddha123

Just thought I'd update you all, we have received our court hearing date for October 2017, I'm so happy we've finally received a date, Good luck to the rest of you all. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi shraddha could you plz post your timeline.


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hi shraddha could you plz post your timeline.


Appealed In January 2017 

ECM review refused in March 2017 

Letter for hearing date July 2017

Hearing in October 2017

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Thank you shraddha


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi everyone,

Applied for my husbands visa in august 16 refused in january 2017 appealed in feb 2017 letter received from court on 5 april 17. Stating it will take 15 weeks for eco review. Deadline ends on 19 of july 17. Has anyones decision overturned at review stage. Think i might have to wait for hearing date as sometimes they do not review as they are very busy and lazy tooo!!!


----------



## Rajput123

DrQaiser your court date was 13 july.tell us good news?


----------



## Mary7117

Marwaasif said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Applied for my husbands visa in august 16 refused in january 2017 appealed in feb 2017 letter received from court on 5 april 17. Stating it will take 15 weeks for eco review. Deadline ends on 19 of july 17. Has anyones decision overturned at review stage. Think i might have to wait for hearing date as sometimes they do not review as they are very busy and lazy tooo!!!


How come you got your decision so late?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> DrQaiser your court date was 13 july.tell us good news?


DrQaiser received her visa on 30th of May 2017, she's left the boat ages ago.. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

Very good news MASHALLAH.but DrQaiser told that 13 july court date then how did she get visa before date?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Very good news MASHALLAH.but DrQaiser told that 13 july court date then how did she get visa before date?


She reapplied using priority and she got her visa very lucky, when ur date? What preparations has your solicitor done? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

My court date 20 aug.my whole family live in Uk but i am refused just.now waiting....


----------



## Barham

Hi everyone 

My wife's appeal is upheld after a long and tiring 5 months, reason for refusal it was the ECO wasn't satisfied with my work. Now my questions is how long does it Take to stamp the visa? Has anyone got a clue or in the same boat as I'm, I got asked to pay for new ihs and send my wife's passport which I did 20 June 2017 its about a month I'm beginning to panic,


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi barham sooo happy for you. Can u plz post your timeline. I am waiting for my husbands visa we appealed in feb 2017 ave not heared anything since. Was ur decision overturned at review stage?.


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> My court date 20 aug.my whole family live in Uk but i am refused just.now waiting....


Same situation with my husband all his family in the uk just he is there alone 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

@Shraddha123 Your appeal is still pending? I remember you applied same time as me

this too much wait must be very frustrating


----------



## ILR1980

Barham said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My wife's appeal is upheld after a long and tiring 5 months, reason for refusal it was the ECO wasn't satisfied with my work. Now my questions is how long does it Take to stamp the visa? Has anyone got a clue or in the same boat as I'm, I got asked to pay for new ihs and send my wife's passport which I did 20 June 2017 its about a month I'm beginning to panic,


You should be hearing it soon normally take between 3-6 weeks


----------



## Shraddha123

ILR1980 said:


> @Shraddha123 Your appeal is still pending? I remember you applied same time as me
> 
> this too much wait must be very frustrating


I know  but alhamdulillah we finally have a hearing date for October, please pray we are successful so this stressful time can finally finish 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> I know  but alhamdulillah we finally have a hearing date for October, please pray we are successful so this stressful time can finally finish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Great and you will be hearing good news soon Inshallah.
My prayers are with you 
You going with solicitor ?


----------



## Shraddha123

ILR1980 said:


> Great and you will be hearing good news soon Inshallah.
> My prayers are with you
> You going with solicitor ?


Yes solicitor and also barrister, barrister fees are so expensive we've been quoted 600 pounds per day of work he carries out 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mary7117

Shraddha123 said:


> Yes solicitor and also barrister, barrister fees are so expensive we've been quoted 600 pounds per day of work he carries out


Why didn't you use a solicitor? Is your case really complicated?


----------



## Shraddha123

Mary7117 said:


> Why didn't you use a solicitor? Is your case really complicated?


I used both solicitor fees are yet to be confirmed, unfortunately our case is really complicated they've accused my husband of deception 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mary7117

Shraddha123 said:


> I used both solicitor fees are yet to be confirmed, unfortunately our case is really complicated they've accused my husband of deception
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Oh gosh! Tell me more if you may. Why have they thought that?


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> Yes solicitor and also barrister, barrister fees are so expensive we've been quoted 600 pounds per day of work he carries out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I personally would have gone by myself as its not hard to tackle the objections when you know the rules and requirements but you should have approach the barrister directly without wasting fees on solicitors as many barister take clients directly but hopefully they will win appeal for yoy inshallah and it sll will worth it if you get visa at the end


----------



## Shraddha123

ILR1980 said:


> I personally would have gone by myself as its not hard to tackle the objections when you know the rules and requirements but you should have approach the barrister directly without wasting fees on solicitors as many barister take clients directly but hopefully they will win appeal for yoy inshallah and it sll will worth it if you get visa at the end


Thank you so much brother, this case needed a specialist barrister and the guy who will be representing us is ranked as one of the best barristers,,thanks for ur kind words tho

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

Mary7117 said:


> Oh gosh! Tell me more if you may. Why have they thought that?


They accused of cheating in his English language test more famously knows as the ets/toeic scandal 

Back in 2010 home office had approved ets/toeic as a verified English language test requirement for spouse visa and student visa extension 

However home office planned against all the test takers and accused them all of cheating despite them taking the test, it was all a plan to control immigration, some 30 000 students were affected, visas were being curtailed, students were getting detained and people getting deported back to their home countries 

We got caught up in all of this and to this day we are waiting to live the outcome

If you Google search ets/toeic scam you can read more detailed information 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi all,

I had following email from court of appeal. I just want to know 48 weeks time does this start from date of appeal or after eco deadlines??

"The current average time overall for appeals to be heard and decided is 48 weeks. Hearing waiting times do fluctuate however and some appeals will take longer to decide, for example, if they incur adjournments.* In addition we are following the guidance of the President of the First-Tier Tribunal (Immigration & Asylum Chamber) relating to the priority of appeals when being given a hearing date.* This means that asylum appeals are given a hearing date sooner than other types of appeals"

thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had following email from court of appeal. I just want to know 48 weeks time does this start from date of appeal or after eco deadlines??
> 
> "The current average time overall for appeals to be heard and decided is 48 weeks. Hearing waiting times do fluctuate however and some appeals will take longer to decide, for example, if they incur adjournments.* In addition we are following the guidance of the President of the First-Tier Tribunal (Immigration & Asylum Chamber) relating to the priority of appeals when being given a hearing date.* This means that asylum appeals are given a hearing date sooner than other types of appeals"
> 
> thanks


48 weeks means from the start you lodged your appeal 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi Shraddha 

thank you for your reply!. I applied in February after one month of you applying. hopefully Inshallah I will get a hearing date soon. I did not hear anything about entry clearance review. Hope everything goes well for you inshallah.


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hi Shraddha
> 
> thank you for your reply!. I applied in February after one month of you applying. hopefully Inshallah I will get a hearing date soon. I did not hear anything about entry clearance review. Hope everything goes well for you inshallah.


You'll get a date inshallah in September thankyou for ur kind words 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Rajput123 said:


> My court date 20 aug.my whole family live in Uk but i am refused just.now waiting....




My court date is 21st Aug whats your refusal ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

hasipati said:


> My court date is 21st Aug whats your refusal ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck hasipati, what was ur refusal? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Shraddha123 said:


> Good luck hasipati, what was ur refusal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Eco says I'm married in pakistan but I never married with any girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mary7117

hasipati said:


> Eco says I'm married in pakistan but I never married with any girl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you English or Pakistani?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Mary7117 said:


> Are you English or Pakistani?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



pakistani


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

My court date is 24 aug and now i am going for DNA bcoz eco did not agree with my date of birth he says it is late registration and family pictures is not enough.so DNA can cover all the objection?


----------



## hasipati

Rajput123 said:


> My court date is 24 aug and now i am going for DNA bcoz eco did not agree with my date of birth he says it is late registration and family pictures is not enough.so DNA can cover all the objection?




Previously you said your appeal hearing dated 20 and now you say 24 Aug ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

It is 24 aug.by mistake write and i have not noticed sorry everyone.


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> It is 24 aug.by mistake write and i have not noticed sorry everyone.


It's okay brother best of luck inshallah with ur date please keep us updated 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

Thank u shraddha INSHALLAH you will also get good news that change your life ?


----------



## Marwaasif

I finally got a hearing date for nov 2017!! Alhamdulillah soooo happy.


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Thank u shraddha INSHALLAH you will also get good news that change your life ?


Inshallah I hope so our date is for October 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> I finally got a hearing date for nov 2017!! Alhamdulillah soooo happy.


ALHAMDULILLAH FINALLY, Good luck keep us updated  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

Aslamu alykum plz pray for me 18 days left for my date


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Aslamu alykum plz pray for me 18 days left for my date


Praying loads for you brother 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Mine 15days left and also pray for me
#Rajput
#sharada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Malik

Woww.. Looking at these replies it really makes me wonder if they are Refusing the visas on purpose? or they just looking for ANY tiny mistake where they can refuse. 
I mean 20p difference and visa refused, Manager didnt answer Visa refused, Didnt take the call visa refused, Not enough pictures visa refused, didnt visit the wife/husband Visa refused.

I am applying in a couple of months and I hope and Pray everything will go smoothly in sha Allah


----------



## Joppa

If you don't meet the requirement, even by 20p, you are likely to be refused, as they can't use discretion over financial rules. If in their opinion and judgment you don't have a genuine, verifiable relationship, you fail to meet the requirement and refusal is likely, and so on. 
Yes, they are strict but it's up to you to meet every requirement exactly and not to give them any reasons to turn you down.


----------



## Shraddha123

@hasipati @rajput Good luck to both of you, please keep us updated what happens 

@mrMalik Insha'Allah it won't come down to refusal, dont worry 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

Thank you very much shraddha and hasipati my pray for you when i rise my hand for pray.i feel we are here like a family ?


----------



## hasipati

Rajput123 said:


> Thank you very much shraddha and hasipati my pray for you when i rise my hand for pray.i feel we are here like a family ?




Yes i will inform you what happened with appeal @sharadda @Rajput


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput123

Hasipati have you sent your document to the court before someday of date?


----------



## Rajput123

Hasipati please tell us about your experience in court date?best of luck in future.INSHALLAH


----------



## Shraddha123

@rajput hey how did ur court go? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

Oh that's bad  what is regulation 8 supposed to be? 

Did u go to court ur self or someone went for u? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skyf

Rajput123 said:


> My court date 24 aug and when we reached at court room the judge said sorry i cant listen this case becouse this regulation 8.
> And my quation is that it is mention in my refusal that i have right to appeal.
> When i appealed at first tire tribunal they acceptad my appeal they sent letter for 24 aug court date.but when we reached at tribunal they refused to listen case.
> Why court accepted the appeal last year when i appealed if they cant listen?i dont know what happend with me?


Did you have Legal Representation? If not you certainly should appoint a properly Qualified Immigration Lawyer.


----------



## Shraddha123

skyf said:


> Did you have Legal Representation? If not you certainly should appoint a properly Qualified Immigration Lawyer.


Skyf just out of interest what is regulation 8 please? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skyf

I am not a Lawyer. If the OP's understanding of the Judge's decision is accurate, it indicates the Application is either wrongly filed/worded or worse not valid. The OP does need to take ALL documents to a Qualified Immigration Lawyer who can better advise than anyone here.


----------



## Rajput123

If application wrong filed then why court accepted and gave date for hiring?court should have rejected appeal when filed?


----------



## Rajput123

And judge said i feel sorry for you if i athurised to listen this case i definatily grant you because you have enough evidence.and HM lawyer also said to us you have enough docments i chk everything you should go for reapply


----------



## Rajput123

Regulatio 8 mean you are not related to your sponcr.


----------



## skyf

Rajput123 said:


> If application wrong filed then why court accepted and gave date for hiring?court should have rejected appeal when filed?


The Court Office will not give Legal Advice, they are just there to receive, log and fix Hearing dates. It is up to the Applicant to make sure all documents, and application forms comply with the Legal Requir.ements. That is why Qualified Lawyer/Advisor should be used. From what you say, it would be surprising if the Judge did not advise you to get Legal Advice?
If the Legal Protocols are not followed a repetition will occur.


----------



## Rajput123

#skyf judge said it is better you should go for reapply bcoz you have enough document or go to suprm court.and he also said i can only do just wrote a letter that HM made wrong decision with wrong regulation that will be sent after 2 week.


----------



## skyf

Rajput123 said:


> #skyf judge said it is better you should go for reapply bcoz you have enough document or go to suprm court.and he also said i can only do just wrote a letter that HM made wrong decision with wrong regulation that will be sent after 2 week.


You should receive a letter from the Court which sets out the outcome of your Appeal Application. 
Hope you spoke to HO's Solicitor after the aborted Hearing?


----------



## Rajput123

But i just want to say it is very hard situation for me and my family we were waiting day to day counting 15 month but we got nothing ahhh ?


----------



## Shraddha123

Rajput123 said:


> Regulatio 8 mean you are not related to your sponcr.


Maybe u need to go to a solicitor and ask for advice because if they've wrongly refused you you can apply to the upper tribunal or ask for a review 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skyf

Rajput123 said:


> But i just want to say it is very hard situation for me and my family we were waiting day to day counting 15 month but we got nothing ahhh ?


You really need a Professional Advisor who can review all your documents and any transcript/decision from the Court. Trying to further the case on your own will be very hard as you will up against the Legal Protocols which only a Lawyer can understand.


----------



## Rajput123

We had a laywer and barrister on appeal day at court.now judge advice us that we should go for reapply.


----------



## skyf

Rajput123 said:


> We had a laywer and barrister on appeal day at court.now judge advice us that we should go for reapply.


Amazing having such eminent Legal Support, that you are asking the question here.

The Legal Team, particularly the QC, should have given you advice on the way forwards. Did they and did you ask?

Amazed you had not disclosed the Legal help received on the Day, until now.


----------



## Marwaasif

Can anyone plz guide me on documentations list needed for preparation for hearing date. Thanks


----------



## skyf

Marwaasif said:


> Can anyone plz guide me on documentations list needed for preparation for hearing date. Thanks


At this stage it is better to consult a Immigration Lawyer, who can review ALL your documents and prepare. Every case is different and a Lawyer will know the Legal Protocols and Court process to follow. Trying to do it your self may result in similar outcomes too those already posted.


----------



## dew-drop

Hello,

I am new to post in this forum but have been following up for a while. Thank you everyone for sharing their experience, it is really helpful and gives hope to others including myself. I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am sharing a rough timeline of my journey so far. Please ask if you would like to know exact dates. 
I am a Pakistani national, resident in Saudi Arabia. I got married in Dec, 2016 and my husband is a British National. I applied for my spouse visa from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia in April,2017. I got an email from the VFS, Riyadh to submit missing docs in June. The needed our Marriage certificate, bank statement one extra month and accommodation survey report. We already gave them original marriage certificate in Urdu language and a translated copy of it, 6 months worth of bank statements not sure why they asked for more a I managed to submit all these docs within a week but we confused the survey report with the evaluation report. Even thought the evaluation report clearly stated the environment of the flat along with pictures. After submitting these docs I received a call from the ECA explaining what a survey report is followed by emailing them asap. I told my husband about it, he spoke to a lawyer who understood the urgency of the matter, managed to action it on the same day and I emailed the VFS. On 19th June, I got my passport back with a refusal. We were shocked to see the ground of the refusal was that accommodation survey report which was emailed to the ECA as per his request.
I submitted an online appeal on the 28th June.
I have been following up with the appeal through emails. The sent me email saying that the payment has been taken and the appeal was forwarded to the home office on the 25th of July but we never received the IA10 notice of appeal. I emailed them again asking for it and they never got back so my husband called them today. The customers services at the tribunal gave him the home office number and the lady asked him to get back the bundle and post or fax it to First Tier tribunal in Leicester. They also gave us a new reference number. I don't understand this at all  This is really confusing and has a massive strain over our relationship too  Why have we been asked to get the bundle back and send it to Leicester to review. 

plz Help


----------



## dew-drop

Also should we have submitted all the supporting documents again or just the one which supports the appeal? From my knowledge you only need to send the evidence that supports your appeal. In our case it was the Accommodation survey report which I scanned and sent to the Tribunal along with the refusal letter. 

Many thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

dew-drop said:


> Also should we have submitted all the supporting documents again or just the one which supports the appeal? From my knowledge you only need to send the evidence that supports your appeal. In our case it was the Accommodation survey report which I scanned and sent to the Tribunal along with the refusal letter.
> 
> Many thanks


Hello

Sorry to hear what you've been through, 

As far as I remember when you submit your appeal you have to send copies of All your supporting documents as well as any evidence you have that may support your appeal. 

With regards to your appeal they are probably reviewing your appeal as by the sounds of it the ECO misunderstood your property report, you should hear positive news soon Insha'Allah.


----------



## skyf

dew-drop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to post in this forum but have been following up for a while. Thank you everyone for sharing their experience, it is really helpful and gives hope to others including myself. I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am sharing a rough timeline of my journey so far. Please ask if you would like to know exact dates.
> I am a Pakistani national, resident in Saudi Arabia. I got married in Dec, 2016 and my husband is a British National. I applied for my spouse visa from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia in April,2017. I got an email from the VFS, Riyadh to submit missing docs in June. The needed our Marriage certificate, bank statement one extra month and accommodation survey report. We already gave them original marriage certificate in Urdu language and a translated copy of it, 6 months worth of bank statements not sure why they asked for more a I managed to submit all these docs within a week but we confused the survey report with the evaluation report. Even thought the evaluation report clearly stated the environment of the flat along with pictures. After submitting these docs I received a call from the ECA explaining what a survey report is followed by emailing them asap. I told my husband about it, he spoke to a lawyer who understood the urgency of the matter, managed to action it on the same day and I emailed the VFS. On 19th June, I got my passport back with a refusal. We were shocked to see the ground of the refusal was that accommodation survey report which was emailed to the ECA as per his request.
> I submitted an online appeal on the 28th June.
> I have been following up with the appeal through emails. The sent me email saying that the payment has been taken and the appeal was forwarded to the home office on the 25th of July but we never received the IA10 notice of appeal. I emailed them again asking for it and they never got back so my husband called them today. The customers services at the tribunal gave him the home office number and the lady asked him to get back the bundle and post or fax it to First Tier tribunal in Leicester. They also gave us a new reference number. I don't understand this at all  This is really confusing and has a massive strain over our relationship too  Why have we been asked to get the bundle back and send it to Leicester to review.
> 
> plz Help


If the Accomodation is the main reason for refusal, what is the scope of the accommodation, who carried out the Property Survey and when?


----------



## dew-drop

My husband spoke to a law firm and the solicitor asked their responsible team to carry out a visual survey. I submitted the report via email a day after I received the call. But the refusal letter states that I have failed to provide the report despite their request which means the ECA never checked his email.


----------



## dew-drop

Thank you for responding. I heard the recording of the telephonic conversation my husband had with the lady and she said we need to send her all the supporting documents via post or email asap. She also said that nothing will happen before 7th of November. But after that it will be passed on to the judge for a review.

Do I have to include the online application, sponsorship form and appendix 2 as well? The home office never returned these back.


----------



## Emily873

Hi, I'm new to this forum and wanted to ask for the procedure for a spouse visa if you are dating someone online and planning to get married. I have been told i need a lot of evidence such as pictures but if we want to live together in the UK within two years, is this possible? 
- Also does anyone know any good Immigration solicitors in the UK.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chr125

Yes its possible if youve got enough money to go see him and spend at least 3-4 weeks together, pay for the visa and meet fincancial rec. No need or lawyer.


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi does anyone know when you send ur documents to appeal court 5 days before hearing. Do you only send documents which support the refusal points or do u have to send all documents again.


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hi does anyone know when you send ur documents to appeal court 5 days before hearing. Do you only send documents which support the refusal points or do u have to send all documents again.


It's all ur documents u have to send 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dew-drop

Hi again, I just recalled that the tribunal customer service representer told us that our appeal has been forwarded to the tribunal on the 25th July but I never got a notice of pending appeal. Another thing the lady kept on saying that nothing will happen before 7th November. She repeated it like 2-43 times during the call ? Does that mean the ECM didn't overturn his decision? She said after 7th of Nov we will list you for hearing. I am so confused. Can anyone help plz?


----------



## Layla12345

Hi, i hope you all are well and this message finds you in good health. I have been reading everyone's post and it is very frustrating the whole process of bringing a spouse over. It is always good to think positively and remember that once you are reunited with your other half, you will forget this moment. What keeps me going is after every storm, there is a rainbow!
Here is my story
Visa applied online: 12th July 2016

Documents submitted:20th July 2016

Papers returned: 27th July 2016

Email for collection of the passport: 20th October and the visa was denied.
Reason for refusal was that as I was working in two places, the second place was my own family business and they said that we did not state that its a family business as well as when they rang me and the manager, they picked up a few differences.

Appeal submitted on the 3rd of November 2016

15 weeks completed on the 16th of February 2017

Appeal letter received: 18th April 2017
Court date: 9th august

Preparation for the appeal:Lawyer suggested that i provide with evidence of my second job, communications with spouse,tickets and pictures etc.As i was starting a new job, i also provided a contract and a letter of confirmation.

Court Day: very nervous! We got to court at half 8 and the time on the letter was for 10am. 
Upon arriving to the court and checking the list of the hearing, my husband's name was not on any list! I was going to have a breakdown!!!

Then a clerk came and spoke to us And informed us that our case was on the "float list" which means if the judge has time they will see you. However, if your not seen by 3 the case will be adjourned to another date! (Imagine waiting another few months for a date). We were finally seen at 2! Went inside the court room and there was no representative from the HO just me, the judge and my lawyer. As soon as i walked in the judge said to me personally i dont know why you are here because you are meeting all the requirements and the phone call that took place is a interpretation of what the HO thinks! Also HO provided no evidence of the call which should have been done in December 2016 and plus there was no representatives So he had no questions to ask! My lawyer concluded a few things and called my manager in and asked him two questions and that was it! Took us about 20 mins! Walked out feeling hopeful.

Letter received:18th September And the appeal was accepted Allahamdulliah 

Have to wait 14 days just incase the HO disagree! However they did not disagree and i was sent a letter on the 1st of September 2017
The confirmation about this and my appeal money was returned. 
We are now waiting for a form of communication for my spouse to submit his passport in.

It is a waiting game but in sha allah it will be worth it!

We need to be very supportive and Have patience.

I do apologise for the long post .


----------



## Shraddha123

Layla12345 said:


> Hi, i hope you all are well and this message finds you in good health. I have been reading everyone's post and it is very frustrating the whole process of bringing a spouse over. It is always good to think positively and remember that once you are reunited with your other half, you will forget this moment. What keeps me going is after every storm, there is a rainbow!
> Here is my story
> Visa applied online: 12th July 2016
> 
> Documents submitted:20th July 2016
> 
> Papers returned: 27th July 2016
> 
> Email for collection of the passport: 20th October and the visa was denied.
> Reason for refusal was that as I was working in two places, the second place was my own family business and they said that we did not state that its a family business as well as when they rang me and the manager, they picked up a few differences.
> 
> Appeal submitted on the 3rd of November 2016
> 
> 15 weeks completed on the 16th of February 2017
> 
> Appeal letter received: 18th April 2017
> Court date: 9th august
> 
> Preparation for the appeal:Lawyer suggested that i provide with evidence of my second job, communications with spouse,tickets and pictures etc.As i was starting a new job, i also provided a contract and a letter of confirmation.
> 
> Court Day: very nervous! We got to court at half 8 and the time on the letter was for 10am.
> Upon arriving to the court and checking the list of the hearing, my husband's name was not on any list! I was going to have a breakdown!!!
> 
> Then a clerk came and spoke to us And informed us that our case was on the "float list" which means if the judge has time they will see you. However, if your not seen by 3 the case will be adjourned to another date! (Imagine waiting another few months for a date). We were finally seen at 2! Went inside the court room and there was no representative from the HO just me, the judge and my lawyer. As soon as i walked in the judge said to me personally i dont know why you are here because you are meeting all the requirements and the phone call that took place is a interpretation of what the HO thinks! Also HO provided no evidence of the call which should have been done in December 2016 and plus there was no representatives So he had no questions to ask! My lawyer concluded a few things and called my manager in and asked him two questions and that was it! Took us about 20 mins! Walked out feeling hopeful.
> 
> Letter received:18th September And the appeal was accepted Allahamdulliah
> 
> Have to wait 14 days just incase the HO disagree! However they did not disagree and i was sent a letter on the 1st of September 2017
> The confirmation about this and my appeal money was returned.
> We are now waiting for a form of communication for my spouse to submit his passport in.
> 
> It is a waiting game but in sha allah it will be worth it!
> 
> We need to be very supportive and Have patience.
> 
> I do apologise for the long post .


Alhamdulillah congratulations Layla well done, thanks for updating us, which court did u attend? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Layla12345

Thank you very much. It was in Hatton Cross in Feltham


----------



## Marwaasif

*email??*

Hi all, I have had this email today. Is this good or bad news????

I am writing to inform you that I have reviewed the decision made on 20/01/17 to refuse your
application. The decision is now withdrawn and your case will be reconsidered by the
Decision Making Centre.
The reason for this is :
 Additional evidence was submitted with the grounds of appeal
We will advise the Decision Making Centre where your original application was decided. They will
contact you in due course with further information about any next steps you need to take.
This letter is being copied to the Tribunal.
Yours sincerely,
JK
International Casework and Quality Assurance Team (ICQAT)


----------



## N.A146

*Adm*



Marwaasif said:


> Hi all, I have had this email today. Is this good or bad news????
> 
> I am writing to inform you that I have reviewed the decision made on 20/01/17 to refuse your
> application. The decision is now withdrawn and your case will be reconsidered by the
> Decision Making Centre.
> The reason for this is :
>  Additional evidence was submitted with the grounds of appeal
> We will advise the Decision Making Centre where your original application was decided. They will
> contact you in due course with further information about any next steps you need to take.
> This letter is being copied to the Tribunal.
> Yours sincerely,
> JK
> International Casework and Quality Assurance Team (ICQAT)




Please share your timeline as i have appeal around same date, do let me know about reasons of refusal.


----------



## Marwaasif

Applied august 2016

Refused jan 2017

Appealed feb 2017

Court letter received april 2017


Ecm review deadline 15 july 2017. 

Court date 21 nov 2017



They did not believe in our relationship.


----------



## j4v3d

Marwaasif said:


> Applied august 2016
> 
> Refused jan 2017
> 
> Appealed feb 2017
> 
> Court letter received april 2017
> 
> 
> Ecm review deadline 15 july 2017.
> 
> Court date 21 nov 2017
> 
> 
> 
> They did not believe in our relationship.


Good luck at the court, let us know what the outcome is. Hoping you get some good news at the end of it.


----------



## Marwaasif

Thank you j4v3d hope everthing goes well for you tooo inshallah and for everyone else on this forum.


----------



## N.A146

Marwaasif said:


> Thank you j4v3d hope everthing goes well for you tooo inshallah and for everyone else on this forum.


Hi, Marwaasif congratulations coz your decision has been withdrawn now you will receive a letter from H.0 to pay your fee and Stuff

our objection is same they think relationship is not genuine , i have appeal in 29 jan we got letter from H.o in march since than our appeal is pending our date is in november as well let see 

Did you receive any bundle from H.o after notice of pending appeal ?


----------



## Marwaasif

No I have not received any bundle just the email. No contact from HO yet..hope they make contact soon. Just cant stay away from my husband anymore its nearly two years since we gt married.


----------



## N.A146

i can understand about your feelings without your hubby im going through the same.
Did you speak with your solicitor about this E-mail ? what he says?
Have you sent your all evidence file to court?


----------



## Marwaasif

solicitor said there will two options now: 

Firstly they might just ask further evidence if I am still working or not. Or they might say to submit passport and submit new tb test. He said its takes 2 to 6 weeks. But he said its goood news inshallah.


----------



## Marwaasif

I sent all evidences to court with appeal.


----------



## N.A146

what evidence you have sent on your appeal ? and how many time you been back to see your husband ?


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hi all, I have had this email today. Is this good or bad news????
> 
> I am writing to inform you that I have reviewed the decision made on 20/01/17 to refuse your
> application. The decision is now withdrawn and your case will be reconsidered by the
> Decision Making Centre.
> The reason for this is :
>  Additional evidence was submitted with the grounds of appeal
> We will advise the Decision Making Centre where your original application was decided. They will
> contact you in due course with further information about any next steps you need to take.
> This letter is being copied to the Tribunal.
> Yours sincerely,
> JK
> International Casework and Quality Assurance Team (ICQAT)


Excellent that's a good email you've received, not long left now Insha'Allah, pray for us all left 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shraddha123

N.A146 said:


> Hi, Marwaasif congratulations coz your decision has been withdrawn now you will receive a letter from H.0 to pay your fee and Stuff
> 
> our objection is same they think relationship is not genuine , i have appeal in 29 jan we got letter from H.o in march since than our appeal is pending our date is in november as well let see
> 
> Did you receive any bundle from H.o after notice of pending appeal ?


Don't worry N.A146 you'll hear good news soon too Insha'Allah 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikz94

Hi marwa, 

Congratulations on your email! I've recvied the same email too I got mine on the 14th of August.. I think because I applied from Pakistan it's taking longer than usual but my solicitor says it can take up to 12 weeks before I get a call in letter


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> solicitor said there will two options now:
> 
> Firstly they might just ask further evidence if I am still working or not. Or they might say to submit passport and submit new tb test. He said its takes 2 to 6 weeks. But he said its goood news inshallah.


Forgot to tag you in the post before.. I'm in the same boat as you been waiting since 14th August for call in letter


----------



## Marwaasif

Thank you!!! N.A146 been so stressful for 2 years. Praying for you and everyone also on this forums. Inshallah we will soon get re-united with my spouses soon.!


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi ikz94 dont understand if the decision is withdrawn y taking sooo much time for next steps... sooo cruel people at HO..i bet they cant stay away from there spouses for a day and we have been waiting for years.. just more stress for us...


----------



## j4v3d

Marwaasif said:


> Hi ikz94 dont understand if the decision is withdrawn y taking sooo much time for next steps... sooo cruel people at HO..i bet they cant stay away from there spouses for a day and we have been waiting for years.. just more stress for us...


It's like they are trained to be heartless.


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> Hi ikz94 dont understand if the decision is withdrawn y taking sooo much time for next steps... sooo cruel people at HO..i bet they cant stay away from there spouses for a day and we have been waiting for years.. just more stress for us...


I have no idea why it's taking so long today it's been 5 weeks since I've been waiting inshallah I'll hear back soon just keep me in your Duas please. There's no way we can track the progress either 😡


----------



## Marwaasif

ikz94 inshallah praying for everyone on this forum. Just an update I received my pictures and watsapp screenshots chat back today.


----------



## Marwaasif

I used to email from visa4uk website to track the progress but, now when u click on contact us it comes an error.


----------



## Marwaasif

N.A 146 I Have been to see husband twice this years.


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> N.A 146 I Have been to see husband twice this years.


I haven't seen my husband for 18 months  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi shraddha, R u not able to go before your appeal.


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hi shraddha, R u not able to go before your appeal.


I can't now it's my hearing date next month, I'm hoping Insha'Allah we are successful

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Inshallah.. praying for you.


----------



## N.A146

That is the reason you have v strong case coz you been back to see your husband twice that is the reason they withdrawn no one can say that your relationship is not genuine.
Hoping that you and your spouse will be together soon


----------



## Marwaasif

Inshallah N.A 146. Still have not heared anything yet. Taking sooo long. Ave they returned any of your documents yet. I only received some pictures not all of them.


----------



## N.A146

i am still waiting about my appeal date to come coz my appeal is still pending, i will submit my file to court in few days time im hoping everything wll be fine 
Did they just put objection on your relationship or on your job as well ?


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> Inshallah N.A 146. Still have not heared anything yet. Taking sooo long. Ave they returned any of your documents yet. I only received some pictures not all of them.


On Friday it will be 6 weeks since I've had decision withdrawn email.. Is there anyway I can track where the process is up to?


----------



## Marwaasif

N.A 146 no just relationship. Job is fine.


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> N.A 146 no just relationship. Job is fine.


Have your heard anything marwa?


----------



## Marwaasif

No still nothing its 2 weeks since I had withdrawn email.


----------



## j4v3d

Marwaasif said:


> No still nothing its 2 weeks since I had withdrawn email.


Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> No still nothing its 2 weeks since I had withdrawn email.


It will be 7 weeks for me on Friday since receiving decision withdrawn email please keep me in your Duas


----------



## Marwaasif

Omg 7 weeks looks like we are not any closer to get over this stress and reunited with our spouses. Plus i do not know hw to contact them. I applied from uk for my husband buh he submitted his passport in pakistan. Did u apply from pakistan.


----------



## Marwaasif

Try emailing on this: [email protected]


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> Omg 7 weeks looks like we are not any closer to get over this stress and reunited with our spouses. Plus i do not know hw to contact them. I applied from uk for my husband buh he submitted his passport in pakistan. Did u apply from pakistan.


Yes we applied from Lahore, Pakistan. The wait is so stressful I don't know who to contact either I'm going to wait another 5 weeks then get my solicitor involved


----------



## j4v3d

Ikz94 said:


> Yes we applied from Lahore, Pakistan. The wait is so stressful I don't know who to contact either I'm going to wait another 5 weeks then get my solicitor involved


Speak to the solicitor and maybe worth speaking to your local MP.


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> Try emailing on this: [email protected]


Alhamdulillah we got our call in letter today


----------



## dew-drop

Ikz94 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try emailing on this: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Alhamdulillah we got our call in letter today
Click to expand...

Hi, Alhamdulillah food to hear some positive news. Could you plz share your timeline. 
Thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

Ikz94 said:


> Alhamdulillah we got our call in letter today


Yayy excellent news 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi ikz94 can you please let me when your decision was withdrawn. When did u get the withdrawn email. Soooo happy for you. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> Hi ikz94 can you please let me when your decision was withdrawn. When did u get the withdrawn email. Soooo happy for you. Congratulations!!!


Sure so my decision was withdrawn on the 7th of August and yesterday (28th September) I got decision overturn email now I'm just waiting for an email with Ihs payment link. Ow and I appealed Feb 2017


----------



## Marwaasif

Thank you soooo much ikz94. I will wait till week 7 as well and see if I hear anything.


----------



## Marwaasif

Did they ask for any prove that you are still working currently?.


----------



## Marwaasif

Marwaasif said:


> Did they ask for any prove that you are still working currently?.


. Have they returned ur documents?


----------



## vtaneja

Hi friends and experts,

Spouse Visa applied: 10th July 2017
Visa refusal: 28th September 2017
Reasons for refusal: Relationship and Financial 

My wife (applicant) and I (sponsor) have been married for close to 9 years. We used to live in London together from 2009-2015. In 2015, we took a break from our jobs and decided to travel the world together. We provided our marriage certificate, 6 years council tax bills for London apartment (with both our names), LOTS of flight ticket bookings from the past 2 years of travelling together, my wife's previous UK BRPs which clearly state that she has a dependant visa tied to my visa. 

The ECO said we have submitted only marriage certificate and that does not prove relationship is subsisting. I believe ECO has overlooked other documents.

For finance, ECO mentioned we have submitted only bank statements and haven't shown proof of employment for sponsor (myself). However, we have applied under Category D (cash savings) and relying solely on cash savings. We showed more than £67,000 of accessible funds in bank accounts (1 account in my wife's name, 2 in my name). Since we are relying solely on cash savings, there shouldn't be any need to show employment. Again I believe ECO has overlooked application/documents.

I am thinking of appealing this decision but not sure whether a solicitor is needed or not?

Also, what documents need to be submitted with the appeal? The ones that were submitted in the original application or any new ones? Are we allowed to include new documents with appeal that were not part of the original application?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Shraddha123

vtaneja said:


> Hi friends and experts,
> 
> Spouse Visa applied: 10th July 2017
> Visa refusal: 28th September 2017
> Reasons for refusal: Relationship and Financial
> 
> My wife (applicant) and I (sponsor) have been married for close to 9 years. We used to live in London together from 2009-2015. In 2015, we took a break from our jobs and decided to travel the world together. We provided our marriage certificate, 6 years council tax bills for London apartment (with both our names), LOTS of flight ticket bookings from the past 2 years of travelling together, my wife's previous UK BRPs which clearly state that she has a dependant visa tied to my visa.
> 
> The ECO said we have submitted only marriage certificate and that does not prove relationship is subsisting. I believe ECO has overlooked other documents.
> 
> For finance, ECO mentioned we have submitted only bank statements and haven't shown proof of employment for sponsor (myself). However, we have applied under Category D (cash savings) and relying solely on cash savings. We showed more than £67,000 of accessible funds in bank accounts (1 account in my wife's name, 2 in my name). Since we are relying solely on cash savings, there shouldn't be any need to show employment. Again I believe ECO has overlooked application/documents.
> 
> I am thinking of appealing this decision but not sure whether a solicitor is needed or not?
> 
> Also, what documents need to be submitted with the appeal? The ones that were submitted in the original application or any new ones? Are we allowed to include new documents with appeal that were not part of the original application?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


Hello

Sorry to hear about ur refusal, I think you should get a solicitor involved to submit your appeal, 

With my knowledge I reckon your appeal will get withdrawn at review stage as it seems the ECO made an error on their behalf. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaneja

Hey Shraddha,

Thanks a lot for your response. Yes I do believe the ECO made an error.

Did you also go through a solicitor? You reckon it's better to go through a solicitor than submit the appeal on our own? Do you have an idea of costs involved if a solicitor is in the picture?

Many thanks once again.


----------



## Marwaasif

vtaneja said:


> Hey Shraddha,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. Yes I do believe the ECO made an error.
> 
> Did you also go through a solicitor? You reckon it's better to go through a solicitor than submit the appeal on our own? Do you have an idea of costs involved if a solicitor is in the picture?
> 
> Many thanks once again.



I went through a solicitor only costed me £500 buh I had a peace of mind and recently my decision was withdrawn. M just waiting for call in letter now.


----------



## Marwaasif

Marwaasif said:


> vtaneja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shraddha,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. Yes I do believe the ECO made an error.
> 
> Did you also go through a solicitor? You reckon it's better to go through a solicitor than submit the appeal on our own? Do you have an idea of costs involved if a solicitor is in the picture?
> 
> Many thanks once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a solicitor only costed me £500 buh I had a peace of mind and recently my decision was withdrawn. M just waiting for call in letter now.
Click to expand...

Plus it is a small price to pay when at the you get live with your spouse.


----------



## vtaneja

Hey 

Yes absolutely it's a small price to pay. I was just not sure what the costs were - I had read somewhere that some solicitors charge close to £3000 so was a bit sceptical about paying that price.

Both my wife and I are together (outside UK) at the moment but I agree with you I'd rather have the peace of mind and engage a solicitor 

Perhaps I could drop you a private message and you could share the details of that solicitor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Marwaasif

vtaneja said:


> Hey
> 
> Yes absolutely it's a small price to pay. I was just not sure what the costs were - I had read somewhere that some solicitors charge close to £3000 so was a bit sceptical about paying that price.
> 
> Both my wife and I are together (outside UK) at the moment but I agree with you I'd rather have the peace of mind and engage a solicitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I could drop you a private message and you could share the details of that solicitor?
> 
> Thanks a lot



I can tell you about my solicitor buh I think it will tooo far for you to travel as its in huddersfield.


----------



## Shraddha123

vtaneja said:


> Hey Shraddha,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. Yes I do believe the ECO made an error.
> 
> Did you also go through a solicitor? You reckon it's better to go through a solicitor than submit the appeal on our own? Do you have an idea of costs involved if a solicitor is in the picture?
> 
> Many thanks once again.


As our case was more complicated it's costed us just under 4k, however straightforward cases should just be £250 to £500 

I advise you use a solicitor for peace of mind, I'm based in Birmingham if you want my solicitor details I'll message you privately. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dew-drop

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would share an update, so basically the ECM has been given until 7th of November to overturn the refusal else it goes to the Judge for a paper hearing. I am not sure whether s/he would overturn the decision at this stage. I heard that usually the ECM overturns the decision in 7-8 weeks from the date of IA10 notice. As per the tribunal, our notice was issued on the 25th of July (we never got it tho!) Please include me in your prayers. 
It has been the most stressful experience of my life !!! 

May Allah reunite all the spouses and make this stressful journey easy for us. Ameen


----------



## vtaneja

Hey Shraddha and Asif,

Thanks a lot. Yes, if you could PM me the solicitor details that'd be great.

Were you able to add new documents with your appeal? By new I don't mean documents obtained after the decision but old documents / proof that was not given with the original application. So in our case that could be photographs from the past 9 years of us living together.

Thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

vtaneja said:


> Hey Shraddha and Asif,
> 
> Thanks a lot. Yes, if you could PM me the solicitor details that'd be great.
> 
> Were you able to add new documents with your appeal? By new I don't mean documents obtained after the decision but old documents / proof that was not given with the original application. So in our case that could be photographs from the past 9 years of us living together.
> 
> Thanks


The whole point of the appeal is to provide new strong evidence in order for the ECO to overturn the original decision 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaneja

Marwaasif said:


> I went through a solicitor only costed me £500 buh I had a peace of mind and recently my decision was withdrawn. M just waiting for call in letter now.


Hey Asif,

Could you please PM me the details of your solicitor? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Marwaasif

vtaneja said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a solicitor only costed me £500 buh I had a peace of mind and recently my decision was withdrawn. M just waiting for call in letter now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Asif,
> 
> Could you please PM me the details of your solicitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
Click to expand...





I have PM you.


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi shradhha,

Good luck for your appeal this month. Inshallah you will be win. Praying for you.


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hi shradhha,
> 
> Good luck for your appeal this month. Inshallah you will be win. Praying for you.


Thank you so much  Insha'Allah two weeks to go. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d

Good luck with the appeal, i hope you get the outcome you want.


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi ikz94 whats the update for you. M still waiting have not heared anything yet.


----------



## zahra24980

shraddha123 said:


> **update**
> 
> so we have finally received our notice of pending appeal... They've given a 15 week time frame as to when we should next hear from them... However does the 15 weeks start from the appeal lodge date or the date we receive this letter?
> 
> Anyone else received their notice?


have you had an update?


----------



## Ikz94

Marwaasif said:


> Hi ikz94 whats the update for you. M still waiting have not heared anything yet.


We got call in letter on 28th September a few days later got Ihs link and then we submitted passport on the 4th of October in Lahore currently waiting to get passport back with the visa stamp inshaAllah


----------



## Shraddha123

zahra24980 said:


> have you had an update?


Yes , On the last stage now alhamdulillah, Hearing in a weeks times 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zahra24980

Shraddha123 said:


> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you had an update?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , On the last stage now alhamdulillah, Hearing in a weeks times
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can you please share your timeline? 
The date of the appeal-15 weeks ending
How did they contact you? 
Was it at the end of the 15 weeks? Before, on or a couple of days later?


----------



## Marwaasif

zahra24980 said:


> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you had an update?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , On the last stage now alhamdulillah, Hearing in a weeks times
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They say 15 weeks but they never stick to it. My deadline for eco review was 17 july 2017 and I got withdrawn email on 13 of sep 2017 still waiting for call in letter.
> TE]
Click to expand...


----------



## Marwaasif

Ikz94 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ikz94 whats the update for you. M still waiting have not heared anything yet.
> 
> 
> 
> We got call in letter on 28th September a few days later got Ihs link and then we submitted passport on the 4th of October in Lahore currently waiting to get passport back with the visa stamp inshaAllah
Click to expand...


Thank you for your reply. Cant believe how long they are taking to stamp the passport. It will week 6 from tomorrow. Still waiting.


----------



## Shraddha123

zahra24980 said:


> Can you please share your timeline?
> The date of the appeal-15 weeks ending
> How did they contact you?
> Was it at the end of the 15 weeks? Before, on or a couple of days later?


Submitted appeal - 7th January 2017

Notice of Pending Appeal - February 2017

Ecm deadline was for 28th May 2017

Ecm refused in April 2017

Recived bundle in May

Letter for hearing date in June 2017

Hearing Insha'Allah is at the end of next week



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paredetel

Hello all... i am trying to lodge my appeal online for spouse visa refusal. How did u guys sent out your supporting documents?? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## zahra24980

Shraddha123 said:


> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?
> The date of the appeal-15 weeks ending
> How did they contact you?
> Was it at the end of the 15 weeks? Before, on or a couple of days later?
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted appeal - 7th January 2017
> 
> Notice of Pending Appeal - February 2017
> 
> Ecm deadline was for 28th May 2017
> 
> Ecm refused in April 2017
> 
> Recived bundle in May
> 
> Letter for hearing date in June 2017
> 
> Hearing Insha'Allah is at the end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

May Allah bless you with success! Ameen


----------



## zahra24980

Marwaasif said:


> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you had an update?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , On the last stage now alhamdulillah, Hearing in a weeks times
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they withdraw it?
> 
> 
> They say 15 weeks but they never stick to it. My deadline for eco review was 17 july 2017 and I got withdrawn email on 13 of sep 2017 still waiting for call in letter.
> TE]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Emm123

Hello,my Hubby's visa was refused on the basis of genuine and subsisting relationship ,we have a fourteen months old baby,ECO stated that why haven't I visited my hubby after childbirth and why hasn't he visited ,We provided our marriage cert,photos of our wedding,child's birth cert,four months WhatsApp conversations but ECO said the WhatsApp conversations were not enough so we sent more than one year chats ,photos from 2015 for the appeal .How likely are we to win the appeal?The only reason for refusal is relationship.


----------



## Shraddha123

Emm123 said:


> Hello,my Hubby's visa was refused on the basis of genuine and subsisting relationship ,we have a fourteen months old baby,ECO stated that why haven't I visited my hubby after childbirth and why hasn't he visited ,We provided our marriage cert,photos of our wedding,child's birth cert,four months WhatsApp conversations but ECO said the WhatsApp conversations were not enough so we sent more than one year chats ,photos from 2015 for the appeal .How likely are we to win the appeal?The only reason for refusal is relationship.


Heyy don't worry if your refusal was just on relationship you'll win your appeal easily considering you have a baby too that will make your case stronger. 

Make sure you have a good lawyer/barrister representing you 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

zahra24980 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you had an update?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , On the last stage now alhamdulillah, Hearing in a weeks times
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did they withdraw it?
> 
> 
> They say 15 weeks but they never stick to it. My deadline for eco review was 17 july 2017 and I got withdrawn email on 13 of sep 2017 still waiting for call in letter.
> TE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> We submitted more evidence to prove our relations. 2 years worth of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Amd1

Emm123 said:


> Hello,my Hubby's visa was refused on the basis of genuine and subsisting relationship ,we have a fourteen months old baby,ECO stated that why haven't I visited my hubby after childbirth and why hasn't he visited ,We provided our marriage cert,photos of our wedding,child's birth cert,four months WhatsApp conversations but ECO said the WhatsApp conversations were not enough so we sent more than one year chats ,photos from 2015 for the appeal .How likely are we to win the appeal?The only reason for refusal is relationship.


Ooooo maamè so sorry 😐, I hope you appeal successfully, when you say you submitted 4 months of WhatsApp conversations was there any other proofs of communication you submitted? As I think that's quite little evidence. Am also applying from Ghana so I was wondering how long did it take for you to get a decision.


----------



## Emm123

Amd1 said:


> Ooooo maamè so sorry 😐, I hope you appeal successfully, when you say you submitted 4 months of WhatsApp conversations was there any other proofs of communication you submitted? As I think that's quite little evidence. Am also applying from Ghana so I was wondering how long did it take for you to get a decision.


It took just 58 days ,non priority..Hopefully you should be fine 
And yes ,just 4 months wasn't enough so i sent about 16 months with the appeal...Goodluck


----------



## Amd1

Emm123 said:


> It took just 58 days ,non priority..Hopefully you should be fine
> And yes ,just 4 months wasn't enough so i sent about 16 months with the appeal...Goodluck


I hope so, well let us know how it goes but like shraddah said you should stand a good chance of a successful appeal, hopefully they would be nice and change their minds. Once again good luck to you tooo🙂


----------



## zahra24980

zahra24980 said:


> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?
> The date of the appeal-15 weeks ending
> How did they contact you?
> Was it at the end of the 15 weeks? Before, on or a couple of days later?
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted appeal - 7th January 2017
> 
> Notice of Pending Appeal - February 2017
> 
> Ecm deadline was for 28th May 2017
> 
> Ecm refused in April 2017
> 
> Recived bundle in May
> 
> Letter for hearing date in June 2017
> 
> Hearing Insha'Allah is at the end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May Allah bless you with success! Ameen
Click to expand...

Hey... how did it go? What?s the verdict? 
Hopefully you got a good response!


----------



## Shraddha123

zahra24980 said:


> Hey... how did it go? What?s the verdict?
> Hopefully you got a good response!


Hello my hearing is on Monday, please pray for me it goes well 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcool121

Shraddha123 said:


> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... how did it go? What?s the verdict?
> Hopefully you got a good response!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my hearing is on Monday, please pray for me it goes well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

All the best for ur hearing....hope you get a yes....you already waited so long...


----------



## zahra24980

Shraddha123 said:


> zahra24980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... how did it go? What?s the verdict?
> Hopefully you got a good response!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my hearing is on Monday, please pray for me it goes well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

InshaAllah May Allahs blessing and Mercy be with you. 
If the HO don?t come to the hearing most likely the judge rules in your favour. 
May Allah give in your favour. 

Please keep us updated with the outcome x


----------



## vtaneja

All the best Shraddha


----------



## Marwaasif

I received my call in letter today Alhamdulillah.. just waiting for ihs payment link. 

Ikz94 ave u received the passport back yet?


----------



## Shraddha123

Thank you everyone for all your well wishes, really feel blessed I have your prayers. 

I'll keep u all updated 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcool121

Shraddha123 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your well wishes, really feel blessed I have your prayers.
> 
> I'll keep u all updated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Best of luck shraddha...its been a long wait for you....


----------



## Marwaasif

All the best shraddha!


----------



## ILR1980

@Shraddha123 Wish you best of luck for Monday and your long wait will be over soon Inshallah


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi everyone,

I m just asking on behalf of my friend. Her husband is going to apply for FLR next year for further 2.5 year before indefinite stay can be granted. She only works part time and earn just over 10k every year. Her husband earns around 9 k per year. Can they both combine income to meet the income threshold of 18600. Her husband is on spouse visa and has permission to work. Thanks


----------



## zahra24980

Shraddha123 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your well wishes, really feel blessed I have your prayers.
> 
> I'll keep u all updated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



How did it go???? Is everything ok? Why happened during court?


----------



## Crawford

Marwaasif said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I m just asking on behalf of my friend. Her husband is going to apply for FLR next year for further 2.5 year before indefinite stay can be granted. She only works part time and earn just over 10k every year. Her husband earns around 9 k per year. Can they both combine income to meet the income threshold of 18600. Her husband is on spouse visa and has permission to work. Thanks



Yes ...


----------



## Shraddha123

Hello everyone just an update, court went really well the judge seemed very positive she was taking our side more than the HOPO side however she said she will write to us within a week confirming the outcome of the appeal. I'll update you all further soon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amd1

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone just an update, court went really well the judge seemed very positive she was taking our side more than the HOPO side however she said she will write to us within a week confirming the outcome of the appeal. I'll update you all further soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No room for negativitiness, all will be well....good luck


----------



## Marwaasif

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone just an update, court went really well the judge seemed very positive she was taking our side more than the HOPO side however she said she will write to us within a week confirming the outcome of the appeal. I'll update you all further soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Aww sounds well positive.. happy for you all that long wait will be over soon. Inshallah.


----------



## j4v3d

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone just an update, court went really well the judge seemed very positive she was taking our side more than the HOPO side however she said she will write to us within a week confirming the outcome of the appeal. I'll update you all further soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hope everything works out for you. I did wonder where you had gone on the forum, all the best!


----------



## Alexcool121

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone just an update, court went really well the judge seemed very positive she was taking our side more than the HOPO side however she said she will write to us within a week confirming the outcome of the appeal. I'll update you all further soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using
> Tapatalk


It will be a yes....you have waited so long for this.....please keep us updated...


----------



## Shraddha123

Hello everyone, With the Grace of Allah swt my husbands appeal has been allowed; we are still in danger zone tho for 28 days in case home office further appeal the decision the judge has made.

Thankyou all so much for all the messages of support, I'll update you all further when they ask my husband to submit his passport. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone, With the Grace of Allah swt my husbands appeal has been allowed; we are still in danger zone tho for 28 days in case home office further appeal the decision the judge has made.
> 
> Thankyou all so much for all the messages of support, I'll update you all further when they ask my husband to submit his passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Aww m sooo happy for you.. u soo deserved it!!


----------



## Alexcool121

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone, With the Grace of Allah swt my husbands appeal has been allowed; we are still in danger zone tho for 28 days in case home office further appeal the decision the judge has made.
> 
> Thankyou all so much for all the messages of support, I'll update you all further when they ask my husband to submit his passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Congrats shraddha...you really deserve it...they won't appeal now as they don't have anything solid against you guys so be ready for the call letter...


----------



## j4v3d

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone, With the Grace of Allah swt my husbands appeal has been allowed; we are still in danger zone tho for 28 days in case home office further appeal the decision the judge has made.
> 
> Thank you all so much for all the messages of support, I'll update you all further when they ask my husband to submit his passport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hope all goes well for you, i don't think home office will further appeal the decision. InshaAllah you get the visa and this nightmare can come to an end for you.


----------



## LaylaB

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone, With the Grace of Allah swt my husbands appeal has been allowed; we are still in danger zone tho for 28 days in case home office further appeal the decision the judge has made.
> 
> Thankyou all so much for all the messages of support, I'll update you all further when they ask my husband to submit his passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Congrats  I'm very happy for you
It was a long wait for you... May Allah end this nightmare for all of us x


----------



## Emm123

Hello Everyone ,I received my hubby’s notice of Appeal today.It states that the ECO has 28 days from when he receives his notice of appeal to submit his bundle .Does anyone know when the ECO will receive his appeal notice please?I received mine today .


----------



## j4v3d

Emm123 said:


> Hello Everyone ,I received my hubby’s notice of Appeal today.It states that the ECO has 28 days from when he receives his notice of appeal to submit his bundle .Does anyone know when the ECO will receive his appeal notice please?I received mine today .


I'd have thought the ECO would receive it more or less the same time as you. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Still waiting for ihs payment link its been a week now.


----------



## j4v3d

Marwaasif said:


> Still waiting for ihs payment link its been a week now.


Who are you waiting on?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

j4v3d said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for ihs payment link its been a week now.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you waiting on?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk[/QU
> 
> 
> Sheffield home office.. I have already received call in letter they said i should get ihs payment link by email within 7 days.. still waiting.
Click to expand...


----------



## j4v3d

Marwaasif said:


> j4v3d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you waiting on?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk[/QU
> 
> 
> Sheffield home office.. I have already received call in letter they said i should get ihs payment link by email within 7 days.. still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the MP involved so he/she can pressure them
Click to expand...


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello everyone, With the Grace of Allah swt my husbands appeal has been allowed; we are still in danger zone tho for 28 days in case home office further appeal the decision the judge has made.
> 
> Thankyou all so much for all the messages of support, I'll update you all further when they ask my husband to submit his passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Congrats and very happy for you
UKBA has no time for appeal so take it just as formality


----------



## sunnygrg

Hi,

New to the forum. Not quite Spouse visa, but we appealed our visa rejection, had a court hearing on the 20th of October. We went through an immigration lawyer, and we won the appeal. Now, I am waiting out the 28 days in case they decide to appeal the decision.

My question is: How often do they review the judge's decision and overturn it? I am happy but also pretty scared at the same time. I don't want to bring out the champagnes yet.


----------



## Shraddha123

sunnygrg said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum. Not quite Spouse visa, but we appealed our visa rejection, had a court hearing on the 20th of October. We went through an immigration lawyer, and we won the appeal. Now, I am waiting out the 28 days in case they decide to appeal the decision.
> 
> My question is: How often do they review the judge's decision and overturn it? I am happy but also pretty scared at the same time. I don't want to bring out the champagnes yet.


Hey if your determination was strong then they won't cross appeal, we are in the exact same position I can't be fully happy yet till these 28 days have passed


----------



## Marwaasif

Hubby submitted his passport yesterday along side with confirmation of ihs payment. Anybody knows how long it takes for passport to be stamped in lahore?


----------



## j4v3d

Marwaasif said:


> Hubby submitted his passport yesterday along side with confirmation of ihs payment. Anybody knows how long it takes for passport to be stamped in lahore?


No idea, can take anywhere from a few days to a few weeks. Do you mean that your husband has gone for his Biometrics?


----------



## Shraddha123

Marwaasif said:


> Hubby submitted his passport yesterday along side with confirmation of ihs payment. Anybody knows how long it takes for passport to be stamped in lahore?


Hopefully within 2 weeks not longer than 8 weeks, hope u hear back really soon 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marwaasif

Shraddha123 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby submitted his passport yesterday along side with confirmation of ihs payment. Anybody knows how long it takes for passport to be stamped in lahore?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully within 2 weeks not longer than 8 weeks, hope u hear back really soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks shradhha I hope so inshallah.


----------



## Marwaasif

j4v3d said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby submitted his passport yesterday along side with confirmation of ihs payment. Anybody knows how long it takes for passport to be stamped in lahore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they just asked for passport to be sumitted and ihs payment. No finger prints were taken this time but they did when we first applied.
Click to expand...


----------



## sam_dhiman92

Shraddha123 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone on this forum
> 
> I wanted to start a appeal timeline and if the moderators allow it appeal discussion thread... A place where we can discuss the latest updates on our appeals and maybe motivate each other through this lengthy process
> 
> My fiancés visa was refused last December and we have submitted our appeal this month
> 
> -visa timeline - Applied in August 2016, Received not straightforward email in October, Visa refused in December.
> 
> -reason for refusal - ETS/TOEIC related, they didn't belive our marriage was genuine.
> 
> -appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: 3/1/2017
> 
> -payment taken date:
> 
> -date appeal noticed was received
> 
> -review deadline
> 
> -court dates
> 
> Hope more people can post their timelines and we can all share our experiences together.


Hey my case same like you 

I got refusal coz of toeic proxy , can u suggest me please can I putt new application or appeal ?


----------



## sam_dhiman92

:gossip:


sam_dhiman92 said:


> Hey my case same like you
> 
> I got refusal coz of toeic proxy , can u suggest me please can I putt new application or appeal ?





Shraddha123 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone on this forum
> 
> I wanted to start a appeal timeline and if the moderators allow it appeal discussion thread... A place where we can discuss the latest updates on our appeals and maybe motivate each other through this lengthy process
> 
> My fiancés visa was refused last December and we have submitted our appeal this month
> 
> -visa timeline - Applied in August 2016, Received not straightforward email in October, Visa refused in December.
> 
> -reason for refusal - ETS/TOEIC related, they didn't belive our marriage was genuine.
> 
> -appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: 3/1/2017
> 
> -payment taken date:
> 
> -date appeal noticed was received
> 
> -review deadline
> 
> -court dates
> 
> Hope more people can post their timelines and we can all share our experiences together.


Hi sister can u send me; how u win appeal; how did u explained about toeic . how did u approved 
Bcoz I am facing same problem
Please let me know
Thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

sam_dhiman92 said:


> Hey my case same like you
> 
> I got refusal coz of toeic proxy , can u suggest me please can I putt new application or appeal ?


You need to appeal your decision, I strongly suggest a good lawyer who is an expert in ETS/TOEIC proxy cases, if your based in Birmingham I can refer you my Lawyer through private message. Best of luck.


----------



## Sumit_dhiman92

Shraddha123 said:


> You need to appeal your decision, I strongly suggest a good lawyer who is an expert in ETS/TOEIC proxy cases, if your based in Birmingham I can refer you my Lawyer through private message. Best of luck.


Thanks for reply 

Yes my wife living in birmigham please tell me the lawyer name 

Thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

Hello I can't send u a private message as ur private message function is turned off


----------



## LaylaB

Sumit_dhiman92 said:


> Shraddha123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to appeal your decision, I strongly suggest a good lawyer who is an expert in ETS/TOEIC proxy cases, if your based in Birmingham I can refer you my Lawyer through private message. Best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you pm.your lawyer name please I live in Birmingham too so will be really useful to me
> 
> Thanks xx
Click to expand...


----------



## sam_dhiman92

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello I can't send u a private message as ur private message function is turned off


Can u post here name please !!


----------



## Shraddha123

sam_dhiman92 said:


> Can u post here name please !!


Hey I'm not sure I'm allowed to post details here as its against forum rules if one of the moderators could confirm for me then I'll go ahead and post his details 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_dhiman92

Shraddha123 said:


> Hey I'm not sure I'm allowed to post details here as its against forum rules if one of the moderators could confirm for me then I'll go ahead and post his details
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Oh ok can u send me; how u win appeal; how did u explained about toike; how did u approved 
Please let me know
Thanks


----------



## Shraddha123

Devastating update guys home office have in fact further appealed the judges decision even tho our determination was strong they had the cheek to ask for further permission to appeal to upper tribunal, I'm not sure what will happen next now


----------



## sam_dhiman92

Guys One of my friend won appeal in first Tribunel out of country about ets toiec and also juge allowed article8 but after18 days home office want permission for appeal again for upper tribunal the court going to gave them permission for upper tribunal or no


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> Devastating update guys home office have in fact further appealed the judges decision even tho our determination was strong they had the cheek to ask for further permission to appeal to upper tribunal, I'm not sure what will happen next now


Bad news. I never expected this that they will go for this hassle of wasting time and money. Home office can make an application for judicial review on the basis that the judge got the law wrong but there is a very strict timescale for making this type of specific application (within 5 days of receiving the decision) 

Were they granted permission for judicial review?


----------



## Shraddha123

ILR1980 said:


> Bad news. I never expected this that they will go for this hassle of wasting time and money. Home office can make an application for judicial review on the basis that the judge got the law wrong but there is a very strict timescale for making this type of specific application (within 5 days of receiving the decision)
> 
> Were they granted permission for judicial review?


No they've just asked permission to appeal, if their permission gets refused I assume they would do judicial review then however they'll only proceed to JR if they are confident they will win


----------



## ILR1980

Shraddha123 said:


> No they've just asked permission to appeal, if their permission gets refused I assume they would do judicial review then however they'll only proceed to JR if they are confident they will win


I assume they will only get permission to appeal either from first tier tribunal or upper tribunal if immigration judge has made some errors in interpreting the laws ..hopefully their appeal get dismiss so that that your case dont get heard by JUDGE at upper tribunal who has authority to either maintain the decision of previous judge OF LOWER COURT if they think it was correct decision or replace it with new judgement but in any case it will prolong waiting time..best wishes to you from my end


----------



## sunnygrg

Shraddha123 said:


> Devastating update guys home office have in fact further appealed the judges decision even tho our determination was strong they had the cheek to ask for further permission to appeal to upper tribunal, I'm not sure what will happen next now


This is so frustrating. My best wishes for you and hope it doesn't get prolonged any longer.

I just read an article saying that the Upper Tribunal felt like the Home Office is wasting their (Upper Tribunal's) time with these frivolous appeals. I hope they do something about it soon.

PS: How did you find out the Home Office is appealing your decision? Through your lawyer or through a direct phone call to you?


----------



## j4v3d

Shraddha123 said:


> No they've just asked permission to appeal, if their permission gets refused I assume they would do judicial review then however they'll only proceed to JR if they are confident they will win


If their permission for appeal is refused does that mean they have no other choice than to review the application again and grant a visa?

I wish you all the best, seems like it's a never ending nightmare for you.


----------



## reet123

i submitted my appeal on 1 nov 2017 but didn't got any replay


----------



## reet123

Spouse Settlement applied at VFS New Delhi: 29 December 2016
Visa refused due to they didn't satisfy my husband company turnover with right to appeal given: 25 October 2017

Appeal Lodged: 01 November 2017

Payment taken: waiting 

Appeal letter received: 

Deadline for ECO given the appeal letter: 

Original Decision Withdrawal email received from Global Appeals team: 

i didn't get anything .. Please any help how much time the will take and any hope they will give visa in review.


----------



## bukify

Hi everyone, 

Applied in Dec 2015
Refused March 2016
We had our Baby in September 2016 in the UK. 
Court hearing in June 2017 which was adjourned to October 31, 2017.
Judge was favourable to us (My Wife and daughter went) with a Lawyer. Judge viewed the DNA and accepted our appeal at the end, telling HO they had no reason to question our marriage. 

HO refused me on the grounds of ingenuity of marriage/relationship. 

Pls, I would like to know how long we need to wait to hear from Tribunal and HO. I really can wait to be united with my Wife and Daughter. Thank you all.


----------



## Patinya1234

Hello everyone,

I am worrying Home office will not accept their mistake on our application and push our case to court.

Applied : 11 August 
Refuse : 10 October 
Appeal : 22 October 
Refuse reason : no document of Tax return, sa302, 7 months bank statement, letter to confirm my husband's business from HMRC ****However, we submitted all those documents to them by mail and got it return back*******
We sent copies of those document to them with appeal form.(some of them have a date ex. Letter from HMRC)
Appeal payment: 6 November.
Appeal pending notice: still waiting 

My husband strongly believes appeal is the best way for us but I am not sure because they might not accept that they do mistakes and we will end up to wait for court date


----------



## Sallu89

Same case here


----------



## Sallu89

Hi everyone 
Applied ::21june 2017 
Refused 17 Nov 2017 
Reason :::
We have not provided a letter from her claimed employer confirming her employment and 2nd one is the payment of salary is not evident in her bank statement ...
Even we provided her payslips and mention that she is receiving her salary by hand ..
Can I attach her job confirming letter in appeal now ?????or reapply ????
Please help me friends


----------



## Amd1

Sallu89 said:


> Hi everyone
> Applied ::21june 2017
> Refused 17 Nov 2017
> Reason :::
> We have not provided a letter from her claimed employer confirming her employment and 2nd one is the payment of salary is not evident in her bank statement ...
> Even we provided her payslips and mention that she is receiving her salary by hand ..
> Can I attach her job confirming letter in appeal now ?????or reapply ????
> Please help me friends


Hi there, sorry to hear about your refusal, I know how devastated your feeling.

I understand that no 'other' evidence can be provided after a refusal but you can address what you actually sent and may have been overlooked, did you actually sent her confirmation employment letter from the start? If not then I think you should reapply. 

If not yes, your best bet is to reapply.


----------



## Sallu89

Amd1 said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Applied ::21june 2017
> Refused 17 Nov 2017
> Reason :::
> We have not provided a letter from her claimed employer confirming her employment and 2nd one is the payment of salary is not evident in her bank statement ...
> Even we provided her payslips and mention that she is receiving her salary by hand ..
> Can I attach her job confirming letter in appeal now ?????or reapply ????
> Please help me friends
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, sorry to hear about your refusal, I know how devastated your feeling.
> 
> I understand that no 'other' evidence can be provided after a refusal but you can address what you actually sent and may have been overlooked, did you actually sent her confirmation employment letter from the start? If not then I think you should reapply.
> 
> If not yes, your Best bet is to reapply.
Click to expand...

 no I did not send her job confirming letter before just we sendt her payslips I think payslips are valid evidence of her job 
but the lawyer said we will provide a job confirming letter in in appeal


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Sallu89 said:


> no I did not send her job confirming letter before just we sendt her payslips I think payslips are valid evidence of her job
> but the lawyer said we will provide a job confirming letter in in appeal


Did she have her all of her monthly salary earnings deposited into the bank? If not, then your application was correctly refused and no appeal will be successful. 

All of the money listed on one's payslip must be paid into a bank account as soon as it is paid (or within a day or two of being paid). It doesn't matter if the money is paid in and then withdrawn again, the Home Office wants to see that all of the money claimed as income actually made it into the bank.


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I did not send her job confirming letter before just we sendt her payslips I think payslips are valid evidence of her job
> but the lawyer said we will provide a job confirming letter in in appeal
> 
> 
> 
> Did she have her all of her monthly salary earnings deposited into the bank? If not, then your application was correctly refused and no appeal will be successful.
> 
> All of the money listed on one's payslip must be paid into a bank account as soon as it is paid (or within a day or two of being paid). It doesn't matter if the money is paid in and then withdrawn again, the Home Office wants to see that all of the money claimed as income actually made it into the bank.
Click to expand...

Yes we submitted last 6 months payslips and mention over there that payment method is cash ...
She receive Her salary by hand not in her account then why eco not accepted that


----------



## Amd1

Sallu89 said:


> Yes we submitted last 6 months payslips and mention over there that payment method is cash ...
> She receive Her salary by hand not in her account then why eco not accepted that


Hey Sallu89, as she gets paid by hand, did you get a letter from her employer to confirm that all the Payements has been given by hand? 

The ECO might accept that if there was a confirmation of every time she receives it by hand, something with her signature and the employers signature? If not then probably that's reason why they refused as there wasn't a way of the ECO confirming that she did in fact recieved the money by hand.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Sallu89 said:


> Yes we submitted last 6 months payslips and mention over there that payment method is cash ...
> She receive Her salary by hand not in her account then why eco not accepted that


It's fine that she receives her payment directly and not direct deposit, and the Home Office acknowledge that she received an income, even if it's cash in hand, but the guidance specifies that bank statements be submitted, showing your partner's income on the statement; this means that she must deposit her income into the bank as soon as she gets it, in order for that month's income to count. As I stated before, it doesn't matter if she deposits it and then tuns around and withdraws it again, _the money *must* be paid into a bank account_.


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we submitted last 6 months payslips and mention over there that payment method is cash ...
> She receive Her salary by hand not in her account then why eco not accepted that
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine that she receives her payment directly and not direct deposit, and the Home Office acknowledge that she received an income, even if it's cash in hand, but the guidance specifies that bank statements be submitted, showing your partner's income on the statement; this means that she must deposit her income into the bank as soon as she gets it, in order for that month's income to count. As I stated before, it doesn't matter if she deposits it and then tuns around and withdraws it again, _the money *must* be paid into a bank account_.
Click to expand...

Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we submitted last 6 months payslips and mention over there that payment method is cash ...
> She receive Her salary by hand not in her account then why eco not accepted that
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine that she receives her payment
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal .we did not attach it beforedirectly and not direct deposit, and the Home Office acknowledge that she received an income, even if it's cash in hand, but the guidance specifies that bank statements be submitted, showing your partner's income on the statement; this means that she must deposit her income into the bank as soon as she gets it, in order for that month's income to count. As I stated before, it doesn't matter if she deposits it and then tuns around and withdraws it again, _the money *must* be paid into a bank account_.
Click to expand...




Sallu89 said:


> WestCoastCanadianGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we submitted last 6 months payslips and mention over there that payment method is cash ...
> She receive Her salary by hand not in her account then why eco not accepted that
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine that she receives her payment directly and not direct deposit, and the Home Office acknowledge that she received an income, even if it's cash in hand, but the guidance specifies that bank statements be submitted, showing your partner's income on the statement; this means that she must deposit her income into the bank as soon as she gets it, in order for that month's income to count. As I stated before, it doesn't matter if she deposits it and then tuns around and withdraws it again, _the money *must* be paid into a bank account_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallu89

Amd1 said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we submitted last 6 months payslips and mention over there that payment method is cash ...
> She receive Her salary by hand not in her account then why eco not accepted that
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sallu89, as she gets paid by hand, did you get a letter from her employer to confirm that all the Payements has been given by hand?
> 
> The ECO might accept that if there was a confirmation of every time she receives it by hand, something with her signature and the employers signature? If not then probably that's reason why they refused as there wasn't a way of the ECO confirming that she did in fact recieved the money by hand.
Click to expand...

Can i submit job confirming letter in appeal .we didn't attach it before


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Sallu89 said:


> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before


Yes, you can re-submit her job letter, in the appeal (if it was dated prior to the date that you applied for your visa) but the fact remains that if she _hasn't_ deposit her paycheque money into the bank _the appeal *will not* be successful_.


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can re-submit her job letter, in the appeal (if it was dated prior to the date that you applied for your visa) but the fact remains that if she _hasn't_ deposit her paycheque money into the bank _the appeal *will not* be successful_.
Click to expand...

You mean that salary must should be deposit in bank account .there is no other option .


----------



## Sallu89

Sallu89 said:


> WestCoastCanadianGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can re-submit her job letter, in the appeal (if it was dated prior to the date that you applied for your visa) but the fact remains that if she _hasn't_ deposit her paycheque money into the bank _the appeal *will not* be successful_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that salary must should be deposit in bank account .there is no other option .
Click to expand...

Can i submit job confirming letter in appeal .we didn't attach it before


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Sallu89 said:


> WestCoastCanadianGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can re-submit her job letter, in the appeal (if it was dated prior to the date that you applied for your visa) but the fact remains that if she _hasn't_ deposit her paycheque money into the bank _the appeal *will not* be successful_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that salary must should be deposit in bank account .there is no other option .
Click to expand...

That is correct _her salary *must* be paid into the bank_ - there is no other option... the guidance even says that bank statements showing her salary being paid in must be paid in to prove that the sponsor meet the income requirement.



Sallu89 said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WestCoastCanadianGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can re-submit her job letter, in the appeal (if it was dated prior to the date that you applied for your visa) but the fact remains that if she _hasn't_ deposit her paycheque money into the bank _the appeal *will not* be successful_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that salary must should be deposit in bank account .there is no other option .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can i submit job confirming letter in appeal .we didn't attach it before
Click to expand...

Did you attach it or did you not attach it?


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WestCoastCanadianGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can re-submit her job letter, in the appeal (if it was dated prior to the date that you applied for your visa) but the fact remains that if she _hasn't_ deposit her paycheque money into the bank _the appeal *will not* be successful_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that salary must should be deposit in bank account .there is no other option .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is correct _her salary *must* be paid into the bank_ - there is no other option... the guidance even says that bank statements showing her salary being paid in must be paid in to prove that the sponsor meet the income requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WestCoastCanadianGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submitted job confirming letter in appeal ...we did attach it before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you can re-submit her job letter, in the appeal (if it was dated prior to the date that you applied for your visa) but the fact remains that if she _hasn't_ deposit her paycheque money into the bank _the appeal *will not* be successful_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that salary must should be deposit in bank account .there is no other option .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can i submit job confirming letter in appeal .we didn't attach it before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you attach it or did you not attach it?
Click to expand...

We did not attach it before


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Sallu89 said:


> We did not attach it before


Even if you did attach the employment letter, _*the application would still be refused* because your wife's salary has not been paid into the bank_.

Even if you did attach the employment letter, _*the appeal will fail * because your wife's salary has not been paid into the bank_.

Your only option is for your wife to deposit _all_ of her salary into the bank every month for 6 months and then apply again when she has 6 months of payslips and matching bank statements to match the payslips (please ensure that _the *entire* amount_ on the payslip is deposited into the bank - if the payslip says £1626.30, she should pay in £1626.30 and nothing less).


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did not attach it before
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you did attach the employment letter, _*the application would still be refused* because your wife's salary has not been paid into the bank_.
> 
> Even if you did attach the employment letter, _*the appeal will fail * because your wife's salary has not been paid into the bank_.
> 
> Your only option is for your wife to deposit _all_ of her salary into the bank every month for 6 months and then apply again when she has 6 months of payslips and matching bank statements to match the payslips (please ensure that _the *entire* amount_ on the payslip is deposited into the bank - if the payslip says £1626.30, she should pay in £1626.30 and nothing less).
Click to expand...

There is no possibility to submit job confirming letter in appeal


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

None whatsoever. 

The Hone Office said that you application failed because 

1) you didn’t provide your wife’s job letter;

and 

2) her salary was not paid into the bank every month.

If you decided to appeal the refusal and provided the employment letter, the decision would still be refused because only 1 of the reasons for refusal has been fixed: the employment letter, and there is still 1 other problem that needs to be corrected. . 

Your wife does have 6 months worth of bank statements showing her salary being paid in - this is one reason why the application was refused and if it isn’t fixed then the appeal will be unsuccessful.


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> None whatsoever.
> 
> The Hone Office said that you application failed because
> 
> 1) you didn’t provide your wife’s job letter;
> 
> and
> 
> 2) her salary was not paid into the bank every month.
> 
> If you decided to appeal the refusal and provided the employment letter, the decision would still be refused because only 1 of the reasons for refusal has been fixed: the employment letter, and there is still 1 other problem that needs to be corrected. .
> 
> Your wife does have 6 months worth of bank statements showing her salary being paid in - this is one reason why the application was refused and if it isn’t fixed then the appeal will be unsuccessful.


You mean that salary taken by hand not accepted even it mention on payslips that payment method is cash


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

There is no issue with the fact that she was paid cash in hand. It’s perfectly fine for her to be paid this way and people get paid cash in hand all of the time. . 

The problem is that she did not pay all of the money that she received into the bank - this is a requirement or else the refusal letter would not have mentioned it.


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> There is no issue with the fact that she was paid cash in hand. It’s perfectly fine for her to be paid this way and people get paid cash in hand all of the time. .
> 
> The problem is that she did not pay all of the money that she received into the bank - this is a requirement or else the refusal letter would not have mentioned it.


My application refused because my sponsor take salary by hand not in her bank account. If we fix this prblm and reapply again .I meet all of other requirements like relationship requirements etc if I reapply again then eco can review my relationship requirements I want to say that in recent decision my relationship requirement is ok then can eco refuses my application in this issue


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Exactly. 

When your wife has 6 months of payslips and she pays all of her money into the bank and submits the bank statements showing where the salary is paid in then you will have corrected the problem.

Remember that she has to pay in all of the money stated on her payslip and not less than that. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sallu89

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When your wife has 6 months of payslips and she pays all of her money into the bank and submits the bank statements showing where the salary is paid in then you will have corrected the problem.
> 
> Remember that she has to pay in all of the money stated on her payslip and not less than that.
> 
> Good luck!


What is the new financial requirements


----------



## Crawford

Sallu89 said:


> What is the new financial requirements


There aren't any new financial requirements since you made your last application in June 2017.

If you met the financial requirements in June 2017 you will meet them now if no changes in employment.


----------



## Sallu89

Crawford said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the new financial requirements
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any new financial requirements since you made your last application in June 2017.
> 
> If you met the financial requirements in June 2017 you will meet them now if no changes in employment.
Click to expand...

If I reaaply then ????


----------



## Crawford

Sallu89 said:


> If I reaaply then ????


You have to meet the same financial requirements (ie. 18,600 GBP per annum) as you did in June 2017 .... and provide employer letter/contract, 6 month of payslips and bank statements, P60 if available.


----------



## Sallu89

Crawford said:


> Sallu89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I reaaply then ????
> 
> 
> 
> You have to meet the same financial requirements (ie. 18,600 GBP per annum) as you did in June 2017.
Click to expand...

In the new fincial requirements rules that third support now accepted???


----------



## Crawford

Sallu89 said:


> In the new fincial requirements rules that third support now accepted???


No, they are not...... that decision is only taken by the ECO after application has been made and in* exceptional circumstances*.

Does your sponsor earn 18,600 GBP per annum?


----------



## sunnygrg

If my appeal is successful (including HO not appealing to Upper Tribunal), how long do I have to get my visa stamped? I still need to get my TB test, and am a bit worried. Last time, my TB test came inconclusive and I had to do second check-up which took about 3-4 weeks for the result to come back.


----------



## feb2017

I've been following this forum quite closely as I had to go through the appeals process with my wife and this forum served as a guideline for appeal timelines. The rejection reason was they did not believe it was a genuine relationship based on three reasons:

1) We did not include dates on our photos, which I challenged and said was not a requirement. I then dated the photos in the appeal just to satisfy them and I attached a further 80 photos, also dated.
2) Lack of contact and communication, which I challenged as I attach 6 months of this, which included phone calls and holidays together. I also added many more months of contact and communication just to further satisfy them in the appeal.
3) No wedding photo - I had my reasons which I outlined in the appeal.

I thought it would be quite useful for those who are wishing to get timelines:

Applied: 01-Feb-2017
Supporting Evidence Received by Home Office: 09-Feb-2017
Rejection Received: 16-Mar-2017
Appealed Received at Tribunal: 12-Apr-2017
IA10 Received: 06-Jun-2017
Decision Withdrawn: 01-Sep-2017
IA45 Received: 06-Sep-2017
Visa Granted: 12-Oct-2017
IHS Payment Link Received: 19-Oct-2017
Passport Handed In: 23-Oct-2017
Passport Returned: 30-Nov-2017


----------



## Marwaasif

feb2017 said:


> I've been following this forum quite closely as I had to go through the appeals process with my wife and this forum served as a guideline for appeal timelines. The rejection reason was they did not believe it was a genuine relationship based on three reasons:
> 
> 1) We did not include dates on our photos, which I challenged and said was not a requirement. I then dated the photos in the appeal just to satisfy them and I attached a further 80 photos, also dated.
> 2) Lack of contact and communication, which I challenged as I attach 6 months of this, which included phone calls and holidays together. I also added many more months of contact and communication just to further satisfy them in the appeal.
> 3) No wedding photo - I had my reasons which I outlined in the appeal.
> 
> I thought it would be quite useful for those who are wishing to get timelines:
> 
> Applied: 01-Feb-2017
> Supporting Evidence Received by Home Office: 09-Feb-2017
> Rejection Received: 16-Mar-2017
> Appealed Received at Tribunal: 12-Apr-2017
> IA10 Received: 06-Jun-2017
> Decision Withdrawn: 01-Sep-2017
> IA45 Received: 06-Sep-2017
> Visa Granted: 12-Oct-2017
> IHS Payment Link Received: 19-Oct-2017
> Passport Handed In: 23-Oct-2017
> Passport Returned: 30-Nov-2017




Thank you for sharing your timeline. My husband handed in his passport on 09. 11. 17. We are still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Marwaasif

feb2017 said:


> I've been following this forum quite closely as I had to go through the appeals process with my wife and this forum served as a guideline for appeal timelines. The rejection reason was they did not believe it was a genuine relationship based on three reasons:
> 
> 1) We did not include dates on our photos, which I challenged and said was not a requirement. I then dated the photos in the appeal just to satisfy them and I attached a further 80 photos, also dated.
> 2) Lack of contact and communication, which I challenged as I attach 6 months of this, which included phone calls and holidays together. I also added many more months of contact and communication just to further satisfy them in the appeal.
> 3) No wedding photo - I had my reasons which I outlined in the appeal.
> 
> I thought it would be quite useful for those who are wishing to get timelines:
> 
> Applied: 01-Feb-2017
> Supporting Evidence Received by Home Office: 09-Feb-2017
> Rejection Received: 16-Mar-2017
> Appealed Received at Tribunal: 12-Apr-2017
> IA10 Received: 06-Jun-2017
> Decision Withdrawn: 01-Sep-2017
> IA45 Received: 06-Sep-2017
> Visa Granted: 12-Oct-2017
> IHS Payment Link Received: 19-Oct-2017
> Passport Handed In: 23-Oct-2017
> Passport Returned: 30-Nov-2017




Can I please ask about travel date on passport when passport is returned isit within 28 days?. Thanks


----------



## sunnygrg

Hey guys, I just received this email from gov.uk. Does this mean the long process is finally over and I can go get my visa?



> Dear XXX
> 
> We have received the Immigration Judge’s appeal determination and you are requested to submit your passport to the Visa Application Centre at The British Embassy in Kathmandu.
> 
> VFS
> Academy of Culinary Arts Building,
> Ground Floor, Mahalaxmisthan Marga
> Lagankhel, Lalitpur
> 
> Please include a copy of your sponsor's leave to remain in the UK and a valid TB certificate.
> Please advise on potential date of travel, a handwritten note on this letter will suffice.
> 
> Mon – Fri
> 8.00 – 14.00


----------



## reet123

sunnygrg said:


> Hey guys, I just received this email from gov.uk. Does this mean the long process is finally over and I can go get my visa?


plz provide your tiline plz


----------



## reet123

Spouse Settlement applied at VFS New Delhi: 29 December 2016
Visa refused due to they didn't satisfy my husband company turnover with right to appeal given: 25 October 2017

Appeal Lodged: 02 November 2017

Payment taken: 17 nov 2017

Appeal letter received: 

Deadline for ECO given the appeal letter: 


Anyone tell me wht is next step. 

How much chances to get visa in review plz


----------



## samuelfordham

Hello everyone,

My name is Samuel Fordham and I'm a photographic artist currently working on a project about love and international marriage law. My wife is from outside the EU and we have had to go through the ordeal of the UKVI application process. I want to tell your stories as a means of raising awareness about this process and hopefully trying to affect change. I believe the economic criteria set by Theresa May in 2012 is too high and unachievable for most! 

If you want to be part of the project please respond to this message. I very much hope to help those who do!

Thank you for your time and I hope our stories of loss won't be in vain!


----------



## feb2017

Marwaasif said:


> Can I please ask about travel date on passport when passport is returned isit within 28 days?. Thanks




We received the passport on 29-November and the visa was valid for 28 days from 4-Dec (i.e. she could not decide to travel on 29-Dec). We were also informed that she would have to collect a biometric permit once she arrives in the UK, which will contain the visa for 2.5 years.


----------



## Marwaasif

feb2017 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please ask about travel date on passport when passport is returned isit within 28 days?. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We received the passport on 29-November and the visa was valid for 28 days from 4-Dec (i.e. she could not decide to travel on 29-Dec). We were also informed that she would have to collect a biometric permit once she arrives in the UK, which will contain the visa for 2.5 years.
Click to expand...



Thank you for your reply. We are in week 5 from today . This stress dont seem to be ending. Dont know why it takes sooo long to stamp passport. When people from eu can their in just days.


----------



## dan57

Hi Guys
Been looking in on this thread from a distance for a while congratulations to those who have appealed successfully.
Here's my story I am British my wife Ghanaian her visa application was refused December 2016 due to them not believing our marriage was genuine we appealed straight got a letter to come to court October 26 which was adjourned to November 9th the hearing went well and I got a call from my solicitor saying the appeal had been successful in November 24th but the home office have 28 days to appeal my wife is now pregnant and by next week will be to far gone to fly so will have to wait 8-12 weeks to get my daughter a British passport am now worried they will ask my wife to bring her passport and issue her with a visa that must be used within 28 days before my daughter gets her passport is there any to delay when they give the visa or get an extension? Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Amd1

dan57 said:


> Hi Guys
> Been looking in on this thread from a distance for a while congratulations to those who have appealed successfully.
> Here's my story I am British my wife Ghanaian her visa application was refused December 2016 due to them not believing our marriage was genuine we appealed straight got a letter to come to court October 26 which was adjourned to November 9th the hearing went well and I got a call from my solicitor saying the appeal had been successful in November 24th but the home office have 28 days to appeal my wife is now pregnant and by next week will be to far gone to fly so will have to wait 8-12 weeks to get my daughter a British passport am now worried they will ask my wife to bring her passport and issue her with a visa that must be used within 28 days before my daughter gets her passport is there any to delay when they give the visa or get an extension? Any advice will be appreciated





dan57 said:


> Hi Guys
> Been looking in on this thread from a distance for a while congratulations to those who have appealed successfully.
> Here's my story I am British my wife Ghanaian her visa application was refused December 2016 due to them not believing our marriage was genuine we appealed straight got a letter to come to court October 26 which was adjourned to November 9th the hearing went well and I got a call from my solicitor saying the appeal had been successful in November 24th but the home office have 28 days to appeal my wife is now pregnant and by next week will be to far gone to fly so will have to wait 8-12 weeks to get my daughter a British passport am now worried they will ask my wife to bring her passport and issue her with a visa that must be used within 28 days before my daughter gets her passport is there any to delay when they give the visa or get an extension? Any advice will be appreciated


Hey dan57, have you asked your solicitor about this? My advice would be to wait for the confirmation of issuing her the visa and then send them a letter and also get your MP to send them a letter explaining the change of circumstance.

I also want to ask you some questions if that's ok with you. 

my husband got his visa refused 2 weeks ago, again same reason not believing in our relationship. Did you appeal in the U.K.? And the court date I believe that's in October 2017? Why was there a VERY long wait may I ask? Am scared that's the normal waiting time it takes from Ghana as am also going through the appeal stage in the U.K. Though.

All the best and thanks in advance.


----------



## dan57

Good evening Amd
We lodged the appeal from over here rather than Ghana I was told 3 months before the hearing the date the hearing would take place from date of refusal to getting a decision from the judge was 11 months so even appealing from over here it's still a long process I hope everything works out well for you guys

Regards Dan


----------



## Amd1

dan57 said:


> Good evening Amd
> We lodged the appeal from over here rather than Ghana I was told 3 months before the hearing the date the hearing would take place from date of refusal to getting a decision from the judge was 11 months so even appealing from over here it's still a long process I hope everything works out well for you guys
> 
> Regards Dan


Oh wow! Thanks for the reply. My MP told me they have their own number and address where they communicate with the HO, they can't give out to the public. So once your wife gets her approval visa I really think it worth contacting them (MP) to ask for an extension or something from the home office until you guys get your daughters British passport.

Wishing you all the best too.


----------



## sunnygrg

NEED URGENT ANSWER PLEASE.

In how many days should I submit my passport to VFS for visa stamping after my appeal has been successful? I received my "turn your passport in to VFS Global" email on 4th December, but since election is going on, I cannot travel (visa center is out of my city) until the 13th. 

I keep hearing I need to submit it within 10 days. Is that true?

Please answer.


----------



## dew-drop

Hi guys, just wanted to update that I have received me appeal withdrawn letter on the 12th. The deadline was 7th Nov. Not sure when the VFS Riyadh will contact me submit my passport. They are very negligent and lazy.


----------



## Marwaasif

dew-drop said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to update that I have received me appeal withdrawn letter on the 12th. The deadline was 7th Nov. Not sure when the VFS Riyadh will contact me submit my passport. They are very negligent and lazy.




Tell me about it its our week 6 since we handed passport in lahore. I have not heared anything yet. HO are soo lazy and slow.


----------



## Amd1

Hello Everyone...after calming down and accepting that appeal is the best decision,
My timeline so far:....

Country partner applying from: GHANA
Office processing Visa: Sheffield 
Visa type/time frame: Spouse visa / non - priority 
Date submitted application online: 30th August
Date biometric taken: 4th September 
Date supported documents sent: 11th September 
Date supported documents received: 12th September 
Date decision made email: 20 November 2017 ��
Date collected passport: 21 November 2017 - VISA REFUSED!!!
Reason: relationship not genuine and TB test not received (even though it was sent).
Date appeal logged in by post: 28 November 2017
Hearing Date:

I sent a letter for a reconsideration and to my surprise they sent all the copy documents including the letter I sent them back to me within the two weeks deadline. (I gave them two weeks for them to reply). They kept the copy of my sponsor letter. 

But the thing is their was no letter or anything acknowledging that they have received the request or something With my documents they returned...is this normal?

I used their complaint procedure and sent a complaint, anyone also used this complaint email and heard anything?


----------



## Mr India

*spouse visa*

How u did the complain, I have heard complain is not possible in the spouse visa.


----------



## Mr India

*spouse visa*



Amd1 said:


> Hello Everyone...after calming down and accepting that appeal is the best decision,
> My timeline so far:....
> 
> Country partner applying from: GHANA
> Office processing Visa: Sheffield
> Visa type/time frame: Spouse visa / non - priority
> Date submitted application online: 30th August
> Date biometric taken: 4th September
> Date supported documents sent: 11th September
> Date supported documents received: 12th September
> Date decision made email: 20 November 2017 ��
> Date collected passport: 21 November 2017 - VISA REFUSED!!!
> Reason: relationship not genuine and TB test not received (even though it was sent).
> Date appeal logged in by post: 28 November 2017
> Hearing Date:
> 
> I sent a letter for a reconsideration and to my surprise they sent all the copy documents including the letter I sent them back to me within the two weeks deadline. (I gave them two weeks for them to reply). They kept the copy of my sponsor letter.
> 
> But the thing is their was no letter or anything acknowledging that they have received the request or something With my documents they returned...is this normal?
> 
> I used their complaint procedure and sent a complaint, anyone also used this complaint email and heard anything?


Hi
same happend with me, as in the refusal letter they are saying i havnt submitted the bank statement but in real I did submit and they have sent me back that statement in the bundle. But I heard we only can appeal as their is no option of reconsideration. Please let me know if you have heard anything from them. thanks


----------



## Mr India

Shraddha123 said:


> Hello my hearing is on Monday, please pray for me it goes well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


hope all went well for you, can you please PM me your solicitor details. thanks


----------



## dew-drop

Marwaasif said:


> dew-drop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just wanted to update that I have received me appeal withdrawn letter on the 12th. The deadline was 7th Nov. Not sure when the VFS Riyadh will contact me submit my passport. They are very negligent and lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Tell me about it its our week 6 since we handed passport in lahore. I have not heared anything yet. HO are soo lazy and slow.
Click to expand...

How soon did you receive your call in letter after the withdrawn email? I emailed the ICQAT team today and the Home office to follow up too


----------



## Marwaasif

dew-drop said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dew-drop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just wanted to update that I have received me appeal withdrawn letter on the 12th. The deadline was 7th Nov. Not sure when the VFS Riyadh will contact me submit my passport. They are very negligent and lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We recevied withdrawn email on 13 of sep 2017 and Ihs payment link on 26 of october. After payment of ihs we submitted passport on 09.11.17.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dew-drop

My husband called the Home office to inform them that we haven’t been contacted by the Riyadh VFS until now so the lady sent me an email on the 2nd Jan asking for all my personal details etc. I mentioned the decision withdrawal Letter and the Home office ref in the email too. I got an email back from them on the 3rd Jan saying that they have escalated my case to the relevant department and I should be contacted within 15 working days. 
I got an email from Riyadh UKVI today. Please read below. 


Thank you for email dated 03 Jan 2018.

The decision to refuse your application was made by the Entry Clearance Officer based on the information/documentation which you have submitted, and the decision was reviewed at the time and found to be in accordance with the Immigration Rules. Entry Clearance Manager has considered the representations that you have made in your email and has found the decision to be valid.

Your application attracts full right of appeal and entitled to appeal against this decision. If you wish to appeal against the decision, you should clearly set out on the notice provided the reasons why you believe the decision is incorrect. You must send this to the First-tier Tribunal (Immigration and Asylum Chamber) within 28 days receipt of this notice. Please note that any appeals review requests received more than 28 days after the date you receive the decision, will not normally be accepted. Should you require further advice or assistance please visit www.justice.gov.uk


It seems like they have no clue of what’s happening whatsoever! Does this mean the ECO is holding the refusal???? Has anyone gotten any similar emails after the decision withdrawn email.? Apologies for the long post. But I am really upset and have no idea what to do next (


----------



## reet123

hello everyone, 

Plz help me i appealed on 3 nov 2017 and payment confirmation 20 nov 2017. still did not get pending appeal notice letter. Many person who appealed after me they got letter but i still waiting. Plz tell me its normal or there is any problem. I called many times to first tribunal they said they issue soon letter but i didn't get anything yet. My solicitor said to me they send 1 bundle to home office for review and 1 bundle to first tribunal for appeal. i m confused what should i do i don't understand. Anybody know plz tell me.


----------



## reet123

anyone have update about the appeal..


----------



## bukify

Hi everyone, 

I need a quick response/advice please. 
It's over 2 months I won my spouse visa appeal and 28 days given to the HO to challenge is over. Can anyone please advice what do next/any number to contact as I've not heard anything from the HO. 

Thank you.


----------



## Emm123

Hellooo Everyone,My hubby's review deadline is on the 13th of Feb ..I called first tier tribunal and they said they haven't received anything from home office ..I am soon worried ,is it too late to overturn decision?We still have 13 days till deadline..Has anybody got any idea please?


----------



## Marwaasif

Emm123 said:


> Hellooo Everyone,My hubby's review deadline is on the 13th of Feb ..I called first tier tribunal and they said they haven't received anything from home office ..I am soon worried ,is it too late to overturn decision?We still have 13 days till deadline..Has anybody got any idea please?



Deadline means nothing to home office. They will take as long as they need till you get you hearing date. My deadline was in july 2017 we got our decision overturned in sep 2017. Court date was in nov. We are still waiting for passport to be returned. Home office keep saying we have to do more checks and will take as long as they need.


----------



## Emm123

Marwaasif said:


> Deadline means nothing to home office. They will take as long as they need till you get you hearing date. My deadline was in july 2017 we got our decision overturned in sep 2017. Court date was in nov. We are still waiting for passport to be returned. Home office keep saying we have to do more checks and will take as long as they need.


Thanks for ur reply,if given me some peace of mind ..at least all hope is not lost 
I wish you all the best too


----------



## Marwaasif

Emm123 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deadline means nothing to home office. They will take as long as they need till you get you hearing date. My deadline was in july 2017 we got our decision overturned in sep 2017. Court date was in nov. We are still waiting for passport to be returned. Home office keep saying we have to do more checks and will take as long as they need.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur reply,if given me some peace of mind ..at least all hope is not lost
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best too
Click to expand...



Thank you all the best to u too. We submitted passport on 09.11.2017. This is weeks 13 no sign of returning passport. So i emailed and I received following reply: 

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International Contact Centre. 

With regards to your enquiry about return of documents, please note that there is no prescribed timeframe for how long a passport should be returned to the applicant after submission of said passport, following an allowed appeal determination. There are a number of factors which can have a bearing on the time it takes to issue the visa, plus all necessary checks must be completed.

Regards,


UK Visas 

Dont understand what more checks they want to do now. Sooo stressed out! .


----------



## Emm123

Hello Everyone ,just an update..My hubby's appeal deadline was 13th Feb,I called first tier but they haven't received anything from home office so it's automatically listed for court on the 3rd of July. If home office is willing to go to court ,why didn't they submit their bundle?Fingers crossed.


----------



## reet123

Emm123 said:


> Hello Everyone ,just an update..My hubby's appeal deadline was 13th Feb,I called first tier but they haven't received anything from home office so it's automatically listed for court on the 3rd of July. If home office is willing to go to court ,why didn't they submit their bundle?Fingers crossed.



please tell when did you loged your appeal and whats your refusal reason


----------



## Emm123

reet123 said:


> please tell me when did you submit your appeal and what your reason for refusal


We appealed in September,reason for refusal was they did not believe our marriage was genuine and subsisting although we have an 18 months old baby.Our baby was just 9 months when we applied but they still don't believe our relationship is subsisting,that's the only reason for refusal.


----------



## reet123

Emm123 said:


> We appealed in September,reason for refusal was they did not believe our marriage was genuine and subsisting although we have an 18 months old baby.Our baby was just 9 months when we applied but they still don't believe our relationship is subsisting,that's the only reason for refusal.


i was applied uk spouse visa on 29 dec 2016 and they refused on 21 oct 2017 becoz of they said you meet all financial requirement but they not satisfy my husband company turnover. I loged my appeal on 03 nov 2017 and notice of pending appeal issue on 17 jan 2018 and review deadline is 02 may 2018 .. still waiting


----------



## Emm123

Marwaasif said:


> Thank you all the best to u too. We submitted passport on 09.11.2017. This is weeks 13 no sign of returning passport. So i emailed and I received following reply:
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International Contact Centre.
> 
> With regards to your enquiry about return of documents, please note that there is no prescribed timeframe for how long a passport should be returned to the applicant after submission of said passport, following an allowed appeal determination. There are a number of factors which can have a bearing on the time it takes to issue the visa, plus all necessary checks must be completed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> UK Visas
> 
> Dont understand what more checks they want to do now. Sooo stressed out! .


Hello Maarwasif,have you got any update?Have you received your passport back?
We received our hearing date letter yesterday.Part of the letter stated that ECO has failed to submit bundle .My question is ,if ECO is willing and prepared to meet us in court,Why didn't he submit bundle?


----------



## Marwaasif

Emm123 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all the best to u too. We submitted passport on 09.11.2017. This is weeks 13 no sign of returning passport. So i emailed and I received following reply:
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International Contact Centre.
> 
> With regards to your enquiry about return of documents, please note that there is no prescribed timeframe for how long a passport should be returned to the applicant after submission of said passport, following an allowed appeal determination. There are a number of factors which can have a bearing on the time it takes to issue the visa, plus all necessary checks must be completed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> UK Visas
> 
> Dont understand what more checks they want to do now. Sooo stressed out! .
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Maarwasif,have you got any update?Have you received your passport back?
> We received our hearing date letter yesterday.Part of the letter stated that ECO has failed to submit bundle .My question is ,if ECO is willing and prepared to meet us in court,Why didn't he submit bundle?
Click to expand...


No nothing yet its week 15 now. My lawyner said to contact mp and see if he can help. M going to see my mp next week.


----------



## Marwaasif

Marwaasif said:


> Emm123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all the best to u too. We submitted passport on 09.11.2017. This is weeks 13 no sign of returning passport. So i emailed and I received following reply:
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration International Contact Centre.
> 
> With regards to your enquiry about return of documents, please note that there is no prescribed timeframe for how long a passport should be returned to the applicant after submission of said passport, following an allowed appeal determination. There are a number of factors which can have a bearing on the time it takes to issue the visa, plus all necessary checks must be completed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> UK Visas
> 
> Dont understand what more checks they want to do now. Sooo stressed out! .
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Maarwasif,have you got any update?Have you received your passport back?
> We received our hearing date letter yesterday.Part of the letter stated that ECO has failed to submit bundle .My question is ,if ECO is willing and prepared to meet us in court,Why didn't he submit bundle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No nothing yet its week 15 now. My lawyner said to contact mp and see if he can help. M going to see my mp next week.
Click to expand...

Sometimes eco do withdraw on date of actual hearing.


----------



## Marwaasif

This is the email I had from HO. 

Thank you for your enquiry

Your appeal is in a queue waiting to be reviewed. To ensure a fair service to appellants and sponsors, these appeals are reviewed in strictly chronological sequence based upon submission date. Progress on this work stream is reviewed regularly.

We will contact you as soon as we have an update for you.


----------



## Marwaasif

Hi everyone,

My husband got his visa today. Alhamdulillah soo happt now. All stress for 3 years over now.


----------



## Marwaasif

Marwaasif said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband got his visa today. Alhamdulillah soo happy now. All stress for 3 years over now.


----------



## Emm123

Marwaasif said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband got his visa today. Alhamdulillah soo happy now. All stress for 3 years over now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!This is such a relieve .Did you say 3 years ?Can you post ur timeline please ,appeal timeline .
Click to expand...


----------



## Marwaasif

Emm123 said:


> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marwaasif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband got his visa today. Alhamdulillah soo happy now. All stress for 3 years over now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!This is such a relieve .Did you say 3 years ?Can you post ur timeline please ,appeal timeline .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Applied in august 2016
> Refused in jan 2017
> Appeal in feb 2017
> Court letter for appeal received in april 2017
> Court date nov 2017 but decision withdrawn in sep 2017
> Email received to pay nhs surcharges in oct 2017.
> Email from HO to hand in passport at lahore visa office in nov 2017.
> 
> Passport handed on 09.11.2017.
> Visa received on 07.03.2018.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jo2018

Hi all, 
New to this forum, also in process of spouse visa appeal.
We got rejected due to financial requirements (we are applying via cash savings), however all documents were submitted but they overlooked on our bank statements which had more than enough for our case, so our solicitor suggested us to appeal and below is our timeline so far.

Appeal sent: 15th Dec 2017
Payment taken 13th Jan 2017

Our solicitor has contacted the HM courts (19th Feb 18) and they said the letter would be sent in the next few weeks. Up to this day, we are still waiting for the Pending of appeal letter... it seems to be taking longer than usual, looking at the past posts from others.

Also, can I ask if this is received in a form of letter via post or do they send it as email? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lulu1965

Hello everyone,

I'm a Canadian wanting to go and marry my sweetheart, who is in the UK. We have applied for a fiance visa over 2 years ago.

This is my timeline and it's been going on for so long that we are losing hope of ever seeing the end of it

-visa timeline: applied January 2016

- refused: February 2016

-reason for refusal: insufficient evidence (we tried to do this on our own and didn't know all we had to send )

-appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: March 2016 (asked for oral hearing instead of decision based on papers)

-judgement on paper: visa refused again November 2016 (called First-Tier to ask what happened to my request to have oral hearing, they said they would contact judge)

-letter from judge: January 2017 - Appellant should apply to appeal to Upper Tribunal

-Permission to Appeal to Upper Tribunal: July 2017

-payment for oral hearing taken: September 2017

-date of first hearing: January 5th 2018 (case was postponed because not enough time)

-date of second hearing: January 11th, 2018

-Decision: January 30th 2018 (Appeal won)

The day we got the decision, we called Home Office, who told us they were not appealing the judge's decision. They told us that my file had been sent for processing that same day. Since then, we have tried to get an idea of the timeline but they only say it can take up to 8 weeks to get invitation letter to send it passport.

I tried to go for a visit in September 2017, but because of the situation with my visa at the time, they refused me entry and turned me back. My fiance has suffered a heart attack in May 2017 and I can't even go see him, let alone take care of him. And nobody seems to give a dam about us. Our solicitor is crap. We did the whole thing ourselves and she won't even return our phone calls. 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Ballmi17

-Visa timeline: Applied for Fiance Visa from Tirana in Albania 26th September 2017 

-Reason for refusal: Refused 14th December 2017 I as the sponsor didn't meet financial requirements (I do) and relationship wasn't considered genuine as we didn't provide bills to prove cohabitation (We did!) 

-Appeal lodge/acknowledgement date: Appeal sent on 18th December 2017 haven't had any acknowledgement but I have called the courts on numerous occasions.

-Payment taken date: payed the same day of appeal sent (solicitor payed on our behalf so not sure but deffo has been paid, confirmed by courts) 

-Date appeal noticed was received: Nothing yet

-Review deadline: N/A

-Court dates: N/A


As far as I know, the courts have received the appeal and they have said that its in the process of being sent back to the home office for their appeal review. As of 26th February 2018, after speaking with the court this has not happened yet. We submitted an expedite which was refused and have sent another one yesterday.

27th February 2018, Home office have finally agreed to review after thousands of complaints and i threatened them with the ombudsman lol... so still playing the waiting game!


----------



## Aisha89

Hello everyone..
I appealed for the visa on 15/12/2017
And recieved acknowledgment letter/pending on 15/3 and just recently recieved bundle on 12/4/2018
Does that mean that the decision wouldnt be overturned since i revieced the bundle?
And when does the 15 weeks start...from 15/3?


----------



## Aisha89

Jo2018 said:


> Hi all,
> New to this forum, also in process of spouse visa appeal.
> We got rejected due to financial requirements (we are applying via cash savings), however all documents were submitted but they overlooked on our bank statements which had more than enough for our case, so our solicitor suggested us to appeal and below is our timeline so far.
> 
> Appeal sent: 15th Dec 2017
> Payment taken 13th Jan 2017
> 
> Our solicitor has contacted the HM courts (19th Feb 18) and they said the letter would be sent in the next few weeks. Up to this day, we are still waiting for the Pending of appeal letter... it seems to be taking longer than usual, looking at the past posts from others.
> 
> Also, can I ask if this is received in a form of letter via post or do they send it as email?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi ur visa refusal and appeal date is similar to mine!
I recieved both pending letter and bundle via post as a letter.hope it helps!


----------



## Lulu1965

Finally got this email today from VISASHEFFIELD

Regarding Visa Application: GWFXXXXXXXXX 
For XXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Thank you for your enquiry

It appears that the work on your application has been, or is about to be, completed. You may be able to track the return of your passport through the couriers website. It may take upto 10 days from leaving here, as packages are sometimes delayed by customs.

If you have any further enquiries, please visit our website at www.GOV.UK

Kind Regards
FRG


----------



## Emm123

Aisha89 said:


> Hello everyone..
> I appealed for the visa on 15/12/2017
> And recieved acknowledgment letter/pending on 15/3 and just recently recieved bundle on 12/4/2018
> Does that mean that the decision wouldnt be overturned since i revieced the bundle?
> And when does the 15 weeks start...from 15/3?


What was the reason for your refusal please?it seems u received your bundle pretty quick .Yea it means that home office is ready to meet you in court .


----------



## Aisha89

Reason of refusal was that my spouse doesnt meet financial req although he sent p60 and bank statements and that stated he earns 20,000 but he miscalculated the income its 19,760
Which is still above the threshold and in the appeal we highlighted this but it looks like they chose to overlook that!!
Also another reason was becuz he sent an old letter of employment ( one that dated two months old) but we also sent a new one.


----------



## Emm123

Finally,decision withdrawn,I received a letter via email this morning. hmmmm,a bit relieved now


----------



## Sallu89

Emm123 said:


> Finally,decision withdrawn,I received a letter via email this morning. hmmmm,a bit relieved now


..please share your timeline


----------



## Emm123

Application 16th May 2017
Refused 8th August 2017
Appealed 23rd September 2017
Appeal letter received 2nd November 20 17
ECM Deadline 13thFebruary 2018
Hearing Date received 14th February 2018
Hearing Date was 3rd July 2018
Decision Withdrawn 2nd May 2018.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Sallu89

Emm123 said:


> Application 16th May 2017
> Refused 8th August 2017
> Appealed 23rd September 2017
> Appeal letter received 2nd November 20 17
> ECM Deadline 13thFebruary 2018
> Hearing Date received 14th February 2018
> Hearing Date was 3rd July 2018
> Decision Withdrawn 2nd May 2018.
> I hope this helps.


my timeline 
Applied -24 june 2017 
Refused -25 Nov 2017
Appealed-20 oct 2017 
Ecm deadline -17 may 2018 
Dont receive hearing date yet


----------



## Ruqaiyah khuram

Hey hope everyone is doing good...
I applied for my husbands spouse visa back in march 2017 (priority)
Received a refusal at the end of September 2017 (due to financial requirements and missed enquiry call)
We appealed in October 2017
Review deadline was on the 22nd march 2018
Received court date on the 27th march 2018
Court date set for 7th August 2018
Received a withdrawal email on the 17th April 2018 
What happens next?


----------



## Lulu1965

Applied in January 2016 (Fiance Visa)
Refused in February 2016
Appeal in March 2016
Hearing January 2018
Appeal won/Determination 30th January 2018 (Human rights grounds)
Email received to pay IHS surcharge and submit passport 29th March 2018
Passport submitted 3rd April 2018
Visa received on 10th May 2018 (Leave to Enter Outside of the Rules)


----------



## Gujjar25

Refused feb 2017
Appealed march 2017

Court hearing 6march 2018
Decision overturned by judge 
Recieved email from UKVI 19 april 2018
IHS email recieved 2nd May 2018
Passport submitted at Islamabad 3/5/18
Called to collect passport 17/5/18
Visa issued for 30days.
Hope that gives everyone an idea of how long all this process takes.


----------



## Emm123

Finally ,decision overturned, we received an email that decision has been overturned and homeoffice is ready to issue the visa,the email stated that an ihs link will be sent to us shortly but we haven't received the link yet .How long does the ihs link take pls?Any ideas,?


----------



## vtaneja

Hi All,

This is our timeline:

Application made: 10th July 2017
Application refused: 29th September 2017
Appeal filed: 26th October 2017
IA10 received: 18th December 2017
Review deadline: 15 weeks
Court date letter received: 18th April (stating UKVI has still not sent bundle)
Hearing date: 2nd August

Is it normal for UKVI to have not submitted their bundle?

Also, I still haven't received the refund for IHS (for the application that was refused in September 2017). Anybody else have to wait that long for the refund? I thought it was supposed to be refunded within 6 weeks.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mehmood16

Appealed 6 Dec 2017
Notice of pending appeal 19 Jan 2018
ECM deadline 4 May 2018
Court hearing date received 15 May 2018 (stating respondent hasn’t sent bundle)

Waiting game now...


----------



## Mehmood16

Mehmood16 said:


> Appealed 6 Dec 2017
> Notice of pending appeal 19 Jan 2018
> ECM deadline 4 May 2018
> Court hearing date received 15 May 2018 (also stating that UKVI hasn’t sent bundle)
> Court date 25 October 2018


----------



## ariaz786

Can anyone tell me if i am able to reapply while waiting for appeal? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

ariaz786 said:


> Can anyone tell me if i am able to reapply while waiting for appeal?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hi yes you can re-apply whilst waiting for your Appeal, as appeals can take upto a year to be decided


----------



## Emm123

Decision overturned, passport submitted, how long do we have to wait to get our passport back?


----------



## Mehmood16

Emm123 said:


> Decision overturned, passport submitted, how long do we have to wait to get our passport back?


Congrats Emm123
When did you receive the ihs link?
Also where did u apply from?
You did mention the UKVI did not submit there Bunble? 
I have also received my hearing date for October but it stated that the UKVI has not submitted the bundle.. is that a good thing?


----------



## Emm123

Yes it's a good sign,they have nothing to submit,keep fingers crossed,you will win.I received the ihs link 6 days after overturned email


----------



## Mehmood16

Emm123 said:


> Yes it's a good sign,they have nothing to submit,keep fingers crossed,you will win.I received the ihs link 6 days after overturned email


Fingers crossed.
Please do keep me updated when you receive back your passport
Thanks


----------



## vtaneja

Emm123 said:


> Yes it's a good sign,they have nothing to submit,keep fingers crossed,you will win.I received the ihs link 6 days after overturned email


Hi,

We're in the same boat too - received court date and the letter said that UKVI did not submit any bundle yet. 

Did you get the information that your decision was overturned via email or via a letter in the post? To you or your solicitor?

Thanks and congratulations


----------



## Emm123

I got an overturned email,lawyer did not receive anything.


----------



## vtaneja

Thanks a lot for your reply. I guess we just have to wait and if we don't receive an email then go for the court date. Sigh!


----------



## vtaneja

Hi,

So for people who are in the same scenario as us (i.e. UKVI hasn't submitted the bundle yet and the court date has been decided) is there any way to ask UKVI to submit the bundle or perhaps carry out an ECM review of the application or do something else?

Or is the only option to wait for the court hearing now?

Any advice?

Thanks a lot


----------



## rijab

*review deadline date*

hey
Do ECM really bothers the deadline? we have applied for review on 4 december n its been 6 months n now we got a deadline.They will give reply before deadline or not ? any idea?


----------



## Yassir

Hi every one hope you all guys doing well. I need help through this forum (1) I did submit my spouse visa application on dated 17/05/2018 but I got the last letter from the employer through the e mail which was heading letter of the compnay with the HR name , designation etc all details but no signature and I print that letter and send with my application , so does it give any problem for refusal ? 
(2) . My last pay slip received on dated 19/05/2018 and it’s deposited in the bank on dated 17/05/2108 , so I relied on the one year from 18 May 2017 to 17may 2018 .cause it’s doesnt cover these two days as showing date on the pay slip for example it’s says that pay date 19/05/2018 and I submit my application on 17/05/2018 ? Please give me any help that these two issues will leading to refuel my spouse visa application ?? Kindly reply any one know about this type of complex questions thanks in advance ,


----------



## nagakosuri

Guys, 

I applied my spouse visa couple of times and UKBA rejected both times .

I'm self employed and doing IT contracting.

first application : - Applied in Sep 2017 (immediately after marriage (august 2017) and rejected in the month of October.

Second application : applied in November 2017 and rejected in the month of Dec 2017 . 

So on second application I went to appeal in the month of Dec 2017.

I got notice of appeal from my lawyer in that letter I see appeal has been lodge on 21st December 2017 and on the letter I see date mentioned was on 9th March 2018. I mean letter was prepared and send by first tribunal on 9th March stating Appeal has been lodge on 21st Dec 2017 . I see this matter in the respondent section.

I called first tribunal today June 11th 2018 they mentioned my application is still in review I need to hear them by June 22nd 2018. till now I didn't got any status 

Any one facing the same issue .

Second application filed : 3rd Nov 2017
Declined by UKBA : 1st Dec 2017
Appeal lodged : 21st Dec 2017
Notice of Appeal (dated) : 9th March 2018
Tribunal mentioned UKBA will get back with some answer by June 22nd 2018.

any one with the more or less same dates?

Do I hear something before the June 22nd as per first Tribunal. 

If not how long more they will take.

Can anyone please help me with your valuable input?

thanks,


----------



## Aisha89

Hello all
I recieved my bundle nearly two months ago but still havent recieved a court hearing date
Anyone know if that is usual?


----------



## Aisha89

nagakosuri said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied my spouse visa couple of times and UKBA rejected both times .
> 
> I'm self employed and doing IT contracting.
> 
> first application : - Applied in Sep 2017 (immediately after marriage (august 2017) and rejected in the month of October.j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I have nearly the same appeal timeline as u..
> Except that i already recieved the bundle in mid april and now i m just waiting for a court date..
> Did u get ur court date?
> 
> Second application : applied in November 2017 and rejected in the month of Dec 2017 .
> 
> So on second application I went to appeal in the month of Dec 2017.
> 
> I got notice of appeal from my lawyer in that letter I see appeal has been lodge on 21st December 2017 and on the letter I see date mentioned was on 9th March 2018. I mean letter was prepared and send by first tribunal on 9th March stating Appeal has been lodge on 21st Dec 2017 . I see this matter in the respondent section.
> 
> I called first tribunal today June 11th 2018 they mentioned my application is still in review I need to hear them by June 22nd 2018. till now I didn't got any status
> 
> Any one facing the same issue .
> 
> Second application filed : 3rd Nov 2017
> Declined by UKBA : 1st Dec 2017
> Appeal lodged : 21st Dec 2017
> Notice of Appeal (dated) : 9th March 2018
> Tribunal mentioned UKBA will get back with some answer by June 22nd 2018.
> 
> any one with the more or less same dates?
> 
> Do I hear something before the June 22nd as per first Tribunal.
> 
> If not how long more they will take.
> 
> Can anyone please help me with your valuable input?
> 
> thanks,


Hi there,
I have nearly the same timeline as urs except that i recieved a bundle mid april and am just waiting for the court date..
U are supposed to recieve ur bundle till 22/june
If not then afterwards u ll get a court date to meet in court


----------



## Mehmood16

Mehmood16 said:


> Emm123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a good sign,they have nothing to submit,keep fingers crossed,you will win.I received the ihs link 6 days after overturned email
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> Please do keep me updated when you receive back your passport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi Emm123

Any luck with receiving the passport back?


----------



## Ballmi17

Fiance Visa applied for 26th September 2017#

Refused 14th December 2017 reason for refusal - genuine relationship requirement and not met due to ECO neglecting documents (all relevant documents submitted but ignored)


appeal lodged 20th December 2017


payment taken date - not sure?


Complaint lodged February 27th 2018 - ECM agreed to review case

Refusal maintained after review 3rd May they now believed our relationship but still didn't believe i met the financial requirements (I did!!) 

date appeal noticed was received - 16th March

review deadline - 29th June 

court dates 6th June 2018 following an expedited appeal - Home office didn't turn up or submit bundle but appeal allowed in 10 minutes as the judge had proof i satisfied the requirements! 


Now currently waiting for decision to be written up!


----------



## Aisha89

Ballmi17 said:


> Fiance Visa applied for 26th September 2017#
> 
> Refused 14th December 2017 reason for refusal - genuine relationship requirement and not met due to ECO neglecting documents (all relevant documents submitted but ignored)
> 
> 
> appeal lodged 20th December 2017
> 
> 
> payment taken date - not sure?
> 
> 
> Complaint lodged February 27th 2018 - ECM agreed to review case
> 
> Refusal maintained after review 3rd May they now believed our relationship but still didn't believe i met the financial requirements (I did!!)
> 
> date appeal noticed was received - 16th March
> 
> review deadline - 29th June
> 
> court dates 6th June 2018 following an expedited appeal - Home office didn't turn up or submit bundle but appeal allowed in 10 minutes as the judge had proof i satisfied the requirements!
> 
> 
> Now currently waiting for decision to be written up!




Can i ask about the expedite appeal? 
How did u apply for that? Was it when u first appealed or later?
I already appealed and am waiting for a court date and i have to be in the uk before Feb 2019 as i have a exam there (Online Registration Exam) for dentists and this is my last attempt otherwise i ll be kicked out of the waiting list!!
Is that a good enough reason for them to rush my case? What was ur reason?


----------



## Ballmi17

Aisha89 said:


> Can i ask about the expedite appeal?
> How did u apply for that? Was it when u first appealed or later?
> I already appealed and am waiting for a court date and i have to be in the uk before Feb 2019 as i have a exam there (Online Registration Exam) for dentists and this is my last attempt otherwise i ll be kicked out of the waiting list!!
> Is that a good enough reason for them to rush my case? What was ur reason?


Hi Aisha

Expedite appeals are not easy to get, we submitted 4 on the grounds of my mental health and they were all refused until I complained to the resident judge of the first tier tribunal because the judges reasoning to refuse our expedites were actually atrocious!

as far as I am aware you can apply for an expedite at any time/stage of the appeal as long as you have paid the £140 fee for the original court fee. we first applied in February, march, may and april. it took between 2-3 weeks each time to get a response.

expedites are given for compelling/compassionate reasons but do not state what they consider as compelling/compassionate reasons which is really annoying! 

Mine was eventually granted as i suffered depression anxiety and stress as a result of the unlawful refusal and being separated from my partner which led to me attempting suicide and then being sectioned... but even after 4 attempts and alll the evidence from doctors hospitals psychiatrists etc they still said no. you practically have to beg them. 

You write a letter to the ftt and state why you want your case expedited and submit any evidence that backs up what your saying - it doesn't cost anything but is worth a shot. Its all down to the judges discretion to hear your case urgently, but they are sort of like a "paper hearing" and its much more difficult for a judge to determine things on paper. But if you get on their nerves enough like i did im sure it will help lol. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aisha89

Ballmi17 said:


> Aisha89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i ask about the expedite appeal?
> How did u apply for that? Was it when u first appealed or later?
> I already appealed and am waiting for a court date and i have to be in the uk before Feb 2019 as i have a exam there (Online Registration Exam) for dentists and this is my last attempt otherwise i ll be kicked out of the waiting list!!
> Is that a good enough reason for them to rush my case? What was ur reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aisha
> 
> Expedite appeals are not easy to get, we submitted 4 on the grounds of my mental health and they were all refused until I complained to the resident judge of the first tier tribunal because the judges reasoning to refuse our expedites were actually atrocious!
> 
> as far as I am aware you can apply for an expedite at any time/stage of the appeal as long as you have paid the £140 fee for the original court fee. we first applied in February, march, may and april. it took between 2-3 weeks each time to get a response.
> 
> expedites are given for compelling/compassionate reasons but do not state what they consider as compelling/compassionate reasons which is really annoying!
> 
> Mine was eventually granted as i suffered depression anxiety and stress as a result of the unlawful refusal and being separated from my partner which led to me attempting suicide and then being sectioned... but even after 4 attempts and alll the evidence from doctors hospitals psychiatrists etc they still said no. you practically have to beg them.
> 
> You write a letter to the ftt and state why you want your case expedited and submit any evidence that backs up what your saying - it doesn't cost anything but is worth a shot. Its all down to the judges discretion to hear your case urgently, but they are sort of like a "paper hearing" and its much more difficult for a judge to determine things on paper. But if you get on their nerves enough like i did im sure it will help lol.
> 
> Hope this helps!
Click to expand...

Its does help alot!!!
I ll give it a try...
Thanks a lot for replying and i wish u r in a better state of mind now and will join ur spouse soon!!


----------



## vtaneja

Hi there,

Could you tell us how exactly did you complain to get them to do an ECM review? It'll be very helpful if you could let me know.

Thanks a lot


Ballmi17 said:


> Fiance Visa applied for 26th September 2017#
> 
> Refused 14th December 2017 reason for refusal - genuine relationship requirement and not met due to ECO neglecting documents (all relevant documents submitted but ignored)
> 
> 
> appeal lodged 20th December 2017
> 
> 
> payment taken date - not sure?
> 
> 
> Complaint lodged February 27th 2018 - ECM agreed to review case
> 
> Refusal maintained after review 3rd May they now believed our relationship but still didn't believe i met the financial requirements (I did!!)
> 
> date appeal noticed was received - 16th March
> 
> review deadline - 29th June
> 
> court dates 6th June 2018 following an expedited appeal - Home office didn't turn up or submit bundle but appeal allowed in 10 minutes as the judge had proof i satisfied the requirements!
> 
> 
> Now currently waiting for decision to be written up!


----------



## Ballmi17

vtaneja said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you tell us how exactly did you complain to get them to do an ECM review? It'll be very helpful if you could let me know.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hello

I basically complained through the home offices own complaints procedure. It wasn't easy because the home office are cruel and will do everything they can to avoid dealing with it.

Initially i complained to them telling them that they had missed out documents and i had resent to them but they refused to speak to me as i was not the applicant.

So my fiance, the applicant complained instead and they then refused to speak to him as he was outside of the UK. this left us confused! 

We then contacted the parliamentary and health service ombudsman who advised us of our rights. and I went back to the home office and told them that they are not following their own procedure and that i will be taking further action with the ombudsman.

then all of a sudden 2 weeks later i received and email to say that my complaint was being dealt with and as part of it being dealt with that a review by the ECM will be done. 

it took them 9 weeks to do the review but they still failed to see where they went wrong, even though the evidence was provided 4 times!!! 

I have honestly been through the wars with them this last year, I hate them so much and i do not trust them one bit for what they have put me through, so what i will say is whatever you complain to them about, make sure you spell it out as you would to a child. because thats how they act!

Hope that helps!


----------



## vtaneja

Thanks a lot  I'll try my luck ;-)




Ballmi17 said:


> Hello
> 
> I basically complained through the home offices own complaints procedure. It wasn't easy because the home office are cruel and will do everything they can to avoid dealing with it.
> 
> Initially i complained to them telling them that they had missed out documents and i had resent to them but they refused to speak to me as i was not the applicant.
> 
> So my fiance, the applicant complained instead and they then refused to speak to him as he was outside of the UK. this left us confused!
> 
> We then contacted the parliamentary and health service ombudsman who advised us of our rights. and I went back to the home office and told them that they are not following their own procedure and that i will be taking further action with the ombudsman.
> 
> then all of a sudden 2 weeks later i received and email to say that my complaint was being dealt with and as part of it being dealt with that a review by the ECM will be done.
> 
> it took them 9 weeks to do the review but they still failed to see where they went wrong, even though the evidence was provided 4 times!!!
> 
> I have honestly been through the wars with them this last year, I hate them so much and i do not trust them one bit for what they have put me through, so what i will say is whatever you complain to them about, make sure you spell it out as you would to a child. because thats how they act!
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## Ballmi17

vtaneja said:


> Thanks a lot  I'll try my luck ;-)


Good Luck!!

dont take no for an answer either, get on their nerves as much as possible!


----------



## vtaneja

Sure thing 

So did you email on this [email protected] or did you call them using that expensive line or email them through that useless GBP 5.48 per email service?

Thanks once again


Ballmi17 said:


> Good Luck!!
> 
> dont take no for an answer either, get on their nerves as much as possible!


----------



## Ballmi17

vtaneja said:


> Sure thing
> 
> So did you email on this [email protected] or did you call them using that expensive line or email them through that useless GBP 5.48 per email service?
> 
> Thanks once again


Hiya Yes [email protected] is the email i used. I did pay the £5.48 at one time but they only send you really standard scripted responses which really gets on my nerves lol


----------



## Ytass

Hi guys i am appealing a refusal decision too can you please tell me the producers because i am filling in the appeal form online and i don't know what next
can you please share your experience with me


----------



## Mando112

Hi guys,

What is ecm date?

I have applied and waiting for results but both stressed and shocked to hear it takes 1 year for appeal.

Do you also have to pay for appeal?


If you appeal and submit a new application, providing they grant it, i am happy to withdraw appeal but can they force you to withdraw appeal if you apply again and don’t know what is going to happen?

In another word, can you have an appeal lodged and apply again without loosing the appeal right?
Many thanks


----------



## Ballmi17

Mando112 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is ecm date?
> 
> I have applied and waiting for results but both stressed and shocked to hear it takes 1 year for appeal.
> 
> Do you also have to pay for appeal?
> 
> 
> If you appeal and submit a new application, providing they grant it, i am happy to withdraw appeal but can they force you to withdraw appeal if you apply again and don’t know what is going to happen?
> 
> In another word, can you have an appeal lodged and apply again without loosing the appeal right?
> Many thanks


Hi

An ecm date i think is the appeal review that needs to be conducted by an entry clearance manager and should be undertaken in any appeal to see whether the decision to refuse was right. In most cases an ecm will just maintain the refusal because its easier for them, less to deal with and they dont get in trouble for it. 

I have seen it happen where you are in the court waiting room and the home office presenting officer withdraws the appeal as occasionally they know nothing about your case until the day of the hearing, they will only look at the documents that day and if they think they wrongly refused you they will do it. Its shocking an unfair but again no one gets in trouble for their misconduct!!

As far as i know you can apply again if you have lodged an appeal it wont jeopardize anything. If they approve the visa at 2nd application then you can withdraw the appeal
and the court fees for an appeal is £140 which you get back if you appeal is allowed. 

Appeals do take long hence why people apply again but in my eyes its a money making scandal from the home office if they refuse on the most unreasonable grounds which they could have just asked for more evidence they would rather you apply again to generate more income for them which is nasty but we cant prove it. 

some people especially in my position i didn't want to pay them anymore money because 1) they didnt deserve it 2) i didnt have it. in my eyes if they didnt do the job properly the first time i was not confident they would get it right the 2nd time. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ytass

during submitting our appeal online we failed to pay the appeal fee after five attempts and then we were directed to a page saying the following: 

You are seeing this page as you have failed to make successful payment in 5 attempts.You can download and save PDF files from the link below.

I do not know if i have to start filling another form or i can pay later? please anyone who experienced the same thing before ?
i need help because i dont have enough time before the deadline!!!


----------



## Ballmi17

Ytass said:


> during submitting our appeal online we failed to pay the appeal fee after five attempts and then we were directed to a page saying the following:
> 
> You are seeing this page as you have failed to make successful payment in 5 attempts.You can download and save PDF files from the link below.
> 
> I do not know if i have to start filling another form or i can pay later? please anyone who experienced the same thing before ?
> i need help because i dont have enough time before the deadline!!!


Oh thats strange never heard of that! 

Maybe call them to double check and they may have an option for you to pay over the phone? if you are in London the first tier tribunal number is for Arnhem house in Leicester, i have the number if you need it ?


----------



## Ytass

Ballmi17 said:


> Oh thats strange never heard of that!
> 
> Maybe call them to double check and they may have an option for you to pay over the phone? if you are in London the first tier tribunal number is for Arnhem house in Leicester, i have the number if you need it ?


yes please give me their number actually thats the same Tribunal they mentioned we need to post documents to.
we are appealing it without the help of any solicitor or lawyer and i dont have any previous experience or information about this process.


----------



## Ballmi17

Ytass said:


> yes please give me their number actually thats the same Tribunal they mentioned we need to post documents to.
> we are appealing it without the help of any solicitor or lawyer and i dont have any previous experience or information about this process.


Hiya their number is 0300 123 1711

they will ask you for an appeal reference number and loads of details your name who are you who the appellant is their nationalilty

Don't worry too much if you dont have an appeal number yet, first time i ever called i didnt know i had one! 

good luck


----------



## Ytass

Ballmi17 said:


> Hiya their number is 0300 123 1711
> 
> they will ask you for an appeal reference number and loads of details your name who are you who the appellant is their nationalilty
> 
> Don't worry too much if you dont have an appeal number yet, first time i ever called i didnt know i had one!
> 
> good luck


Thank you Ballmi, i will call them to check. Do i have to send them my supporting documents once i paid or i have to wait until they ask me to?
and can you please share your timeline with me ? i want to know how much i have to wait until the judge decide? by the way i am not doing the oral hearing just appeal based on papers.


----------



## Ballmi17

Ytass said:


> Thank you Ballmi, i will call them to check. Do i have to send them my supporting documents once i paid or i have to wait until they ask me to?
> and can you please share your timeline with me ? i want to know how much i have to wait until the judge decide? by the way i am not doing the oral hearing just appeal based on papers.


Its a bit difficult for me to answer as i had a solicitor to do mine but as far as i know you send them every document/evidence you can at the time of payment. if some evidence you are waiting for then you can submit at any time just explain that you was waiting for it.

I do know that sometimes for a paper hearing it is quicker but it is a lot more difficult for a judge to determine things on paper thats why oral hearings are better as you are able to talk and get your point across ... but the wait times as you know are ridiculous! 

Also, my timeline is a bit unrealistic as we had our case heard urgently on the basis of my mental health although i had to ask them 4 times for it as the court kept refusing! but happy to share with you:

Fiance Visa applied for 26th September 2017#

Refused 14th December 2017 reason for refusal - genuine relationship requirement and not met due to ECO neglecting documents (all relevant documents submitted but ignored)


Appeal lodged: 20th December 2017


Complaint lodged February 27th 2018 - ECM agreed to review case

Refusal maintained after review 3rd May they now believed our relationship but still didn't believe i met the financial requirements (I did!!) 

date appeal noticed was received - 16th March

review deadline - 29th June 

court dates 6th June 2018 following an expedited appeal - Home office didn't turn up or submit bundle but appeal allowed in 10 minutes as the judge had proof i satisfied the requirements! 

Hope that helps, feel free to ask me im happy to help, i know what this situation does to you and would never want anyone else to feel the same!


----------



## Ytass

Ballmi17 said:


> Its a bit difficult for me to answer as i had a solicitor to do mine but as far as i know you send them every document/evidence you can at the time of payment. if some evidence you are waiting for then you can submit at any time just explain that you was waiting for it.
> 
> I do know that sometimes for a paper hearing it is quicker but it is a lot more difficult for a judge to determine things on paper thats why oral hearings are better as you are able to talk and get your point across ... but the wait times as you know are ridiculous!
> 
> Also, my timeline is a bit unrealistic as we had our case heard urgently on the basis of my mental health although i had to ask them 4 times for it as the court kept refusing! but happy to share with you:
> 
> Fiance Visa applied for 26th September 2017#
> 
> Refused 14th December 2017 reason for refusal - genuine relationship requirement and not met due to ECO neglecting documents (all relevant documents submitted but ignored)
> 
> 
> Appeal lodged: 20th December 2017
> 
> 
> Complaint lodged February 27th 2018 - ECM agreed to review case
> 
> Refusal maintained after review 3rd May they now believed our relationship but still didn't believe i met the financial requirements (I did!!)
> 
> date appeal noticed was received - 16th March
> 
> review deadline - 29th June
> 
> court dates 6th June 2018 following an expedited appeal - Home office didn't turn up or submit bundle but appeal allowed in 10 minutes as the judge had proof i satisfied the requirements!
> 
> Hope that helps, feel free to ask me im happy to help, i know what this situation does to you and would never want anyone else to feel the same!


Thank you yeaah this situation is very stressful and difficult i am sorry and i hope the best for us. i know the oral appeal is better but we will send all the supporting documents with letters explaining and covering all the errors made by the ECO. firstly he typed incorrect number of my sponsor. then he stated he called my sponsor employer but the HR services confirmed in writing no contact was made to herself or the HR team. and also ignored the fact that we submitted all the financial documents stamped as mentioned in the Financial rules, and they didnt accept the 6th mini bank statement that shows the payslip was deposited. any suggestions Ballmi?


----------



## Ballmi17

Ytass said:


> Thank you yeaah this situation is very stressful and difficult i am sorry and i hope the best for us. i know the oral appeal is better but we will send all the supporting documents with letters explaining and covering all the errors made by the ECO. firstly he typed incorrect number of my sponsor. then he stated he called my sponsor employer but the HR services confirmed in writing no contact was made to herself or the HR team. and also ignored the fact that we submitted all the financial documents stamped as mentioned in the Financial rules, and they didnt accept the 6th mini bank statement that shows the payslip was deposited. any suggestions Ballmi?


Hey no problem!

similar situation to mine really,a case of ongoing incompetence by the ECO's is just becoming the normal thing now. 

Aslong as you have all the evidence backed up, and proof you sent the documents it should be fine. proof to show you are still earning is good as well. because it proves you met the requirements and still do. and if the company could also do letter to state they have not been contacted but im not sure if they can do that but never mind. 

I wish you the best of luck and please tell me the outcome, with any luck the ECM will overturn the decision at point of "appeal review" not sure how long that will take tho im afraid, home office live in a fantasy world where time means nothing to them!!


----------



## Ytass

Ballmi17 said:


> Hey no problem!
> 
> similar situation to mine really,a case of ongoing incompetence by the ECO's is just becoming the normal thing now.
> 
> Aslong as you have all the evidence backed up, and proof you sent the documents it should be fine. proof to show you are still earning is good as well. because it proves you met the requirements and still do. and if the company could also do letter to state they have not been contacted but im not sure if they can do that but never mind.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck and please tell me the outcome, with any luck the ECM will overturn the decision at point of "appeal review" not sure how long that will take tho im afraid, home office live in a fantasy world where time means nothing to them!!


Yeah we have a letter from HR stating they have not been called but i am afraid this seems to them like we are doubting them or something like tha.
concerning meeting the requirment yes we have proof of that at the time we submitted the application but unfortunately my sponsor left that job :/


----------



## Ballmi17

Ytass said:


> Yeah we have a letter from HR stating they have not been called but i am afraid this seems to them like we are doubting them or something like tha.
> concerning meeting the requirment yes we have proof of that at the time we submitted the application but unfortunately my sponsor left that job :/


always doubt them, and there is nothing wrong with that because they are stupid! If you dont challenge it they will try to get away with treating people wrongly.

Is your sponsor in new employment?


----------



## Ytass

Ballmi17 said:


> always doubt them, and there is nothing wrong with that because they are stupid! If you dont challenge it they will try to get away with treating people wrongly.
> 
> Is your sponsor in new employment?


yes sometimes they made unjust refusal, the same with mine after ignoring all the supporting documents and refuse it based on ECO's own mistake.


----------



## Ytass

My sponsor starting a new employment soon with a higher salary than the previous one


----------



## Ballmi17

Ytass said:


> My sponsor starting a new employment soon with a higher salary than the previous one


Ok my advice would be maybe not to mention anything about her not being in employment for now, as long as you can provide all the evidence that was at the time of application because thats only really what is relevant and they can only take into consideration the docs supplied at application stage.

if they ask for further evidence hopefully by then your sponsor would be in new employment and can provide evidence of new earning.


----------



## Ytass

Ballmi17 said:


> Ok my advice would be maybe not to mention anything about her not being in employment for now, as long as you can provide all the evidence that was at the time of application because thats only really what is relevant and they can only take into consideration the docs supplied at application stage.
> 
> if they ask for further evidence hopefully by then your sponsor would be in new employment and can provide evidence of new earning.


yeah. can i PM Ballmi ?


----------



## Ballmi17

Ytass said:


> yeah. can i PM Ballmi ?


yes of course, anytime


----------



## Mando112

Ballmi17 said:


> Hi
> 
> An ecm date i think is the appeal review that needs to be conducted by an entry clearance manager and should be undertaken in any appeal to see whether the decision to refuse was right. In most cases an ecm will just maintain the refusal because its easier for them, less to deal with and they dont get in trouble for it.
> 
> I have seen it happen where you are in the court waiting room and the home office presenting officer withdraws the appeal as occasionally they know nothing about your case until the day of the hearing, they will only look at the documents that day and if they think they wrongly refused you they will do it. Its shocking an unfair but again no one gets in trouble for their misconduct!!
> 
> As far as i know you can apply again if you have lodged an appeal it wont jeopardize anything. If they approve the visa at 2nd application then you can withdraw the appeal
> and the court fees for an appeal is £140 which you get back if you appeal is allowed.
> 
> Appeals do take long hence why people apply again but in my eyes its a money making scandal from the home office if they refuse on the most unreasonable grounds which they could have just asked for more evidence they would rather you apply again to generate more income for them which is nasty but we cant prove it.
> 
> some people especially in my position i didn't want to pay them anymore money because 1) they didnt deserve it 2) i didnt have it. in my eyes if they didnt do the job properly the first time i was not confident they would get it right the 2nd time.
> 
> Hope this helps!



much appreciated thank you


----------



## Maaz271

Application Submitted 10/11/2017
Refused: 8/2/2018
Reason is overstayed and worked illegally 
Apeal submitted: 6/3/2018
Date of hearing: 22/11/2018


----------



## vtaneja

Ballmi17 said:


> Hiya Yes [email protected] is the email i used. I did pay the £5.48 at one time but they only send you really standard scripted responses which really gets on my nerves lol





Ballmi17 said:


> Hiya Yes [email protected] is the email i used. I did pay the £5.48 at one time but they only send you really standard scripted responses which really gets on my nerves lol


Hey,

Thought I'd share some updates from the past few weeks. While we didn't email [email protected], our solicitor got in touch with Presenting Officers Unit last week via fax asking them to review our file (as it was clearly ECO error) before the hearing date (2nd August).

To our surprise, our solicitor received an email from one of the PO saying he had a look at the Grounds of Appeal document and has requested ICQAT to do an urgent review.

2 days after this email, last night, we received an email from ICQAT with a withdrawal letter attached. The main paragraph read:

"This request for withdrawal is in order for a recommendation to be sent to the Decision
Making Centre where your original application was decided to overturn the refusal decision
and grant Entry Clearance."

It was a relief to see this. Does anyone know what happens next and what the tentative timelines are?

Thanks


----------



## Ytass

vtaneja said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thought I'd share some updates from the past few weeks. While we didn't email [email protected], our solicitor got in touch with Presenting Officers Unit last week via fax asking them to review our file (as it was clearly ECO error) before the hearing date (2nd August).
> 
> To our surprise, our solicitor received an email from one of the PO saying he had a look at the Grounds of Appeal document and has requested ICQAT to do an urgent review.
> 
> 2 days after this email, last night, we received an email from ICQAT with a withdrawal letter attached. The main paragraph read:
> 
> "This request for withdrawal is in order for a recommendation to be sent to the Decision
> Making Centre where your original application was decided to overturn the refusal decision
> and grant Entry Clearance."
> 
> It was a relief to see this. Does anyone know what happens next and what the tentative timelines are?
> 
> Thanks


Thats a good progress, hope they will turn it to a yes.

Can you please tell me what documents your solicitor has sent via fax and can you provide me with their fax details ?


----------



## reetmani123

Hey everyone.. just updating my timeline

Visa Timeline : Applied on 29 December 2016 - New Delhi india
Refused : 21 October 2017
Reason for refusal : financial reason.

Appeal Date and document sent : 03 november 2017 
Notice of pending appeal : 17th January 2018
Deadline :02 May 2018
Decision withdraw: 12 april 2018 
Refusal overturned: 29 may 2018
IHS payment paid: 06 june 2018 
Passport submitted: 07 june 2018

still waiting for passport back with visa. i send many calls and emails but they said wait. Anyone have idea how much time it will take. 27 working days completed means 6 week running. i m too much worried about it.

Visa received : 
Reached UK : 

thanks in advance. plz reply


----------



## vtaneja

Ytass said:


> Thats a good progress, hope they will turn it to a yes.
> 
> Can you please tell me what documents your solicitor has sent via fax and can you provide me with their fax details ?


Hey,

I don't know the fax number as the solicitor sent it. Perhaps you could ask your solicitor?

She didn't send any documents per se - only a letter requesting for review before hearing. The documents (which we submit to tribunal) are sent by the tribunal to the presenting officer unit.


----------



## Ytass

vtaneja said:


> Hey,
> 
> I don't know the fax number as the solicitor sent it. Perhaps you could ask your solicitor?
> 
> She didn't send any documents per se - only a letter requesting for review before hearing. The documents (which we submit to tribunal) are sent by the tribunal to the presenting officer unit.


I dont have a solicitor, i am appealing by myself so thats why i am searching for information
ah so it is just a letter explaining why you believe it was not a fair refusal, did she attached any other documents


----------



## vtaneja

Ytass said:


> I dont have a solicitor, i am appealing by myself so thats why i am searching for information
> ah so it is just a letter explaining why you believe it was not a fair refusal, did she attached any other documents


Hey it was just a letter requesting a review before the court hearing date and stressing on the fact that we met all the requirements. She didn't attach any documents but referred to the documents already sent to the tribunal (and the tribunal had already sent to presenting officers unit)

If you google presenting officers unit UK contact, you'll see a few links where the home office has shared those details in response to queries from people. 

Hope this helps


----------



## hasipati

Refused: April 13 2018
Appeal lodge: April 21 2018
Hearing date: August 20 2018
Till today bundle not received from HomeOffice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Refused: April 13 2018
> Appeal lodge: April 21 2018
> Hearing date: August 20 2018
> Till today bundle not received from HomeOffice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 

Why was your visa refused?
You received your hearing date pretty quick.
My Appeal was lodged 6/12/2017
Hearing date received 25/10/2018
(No bundle received from the Home office either)!


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi
> 
> Why was your visa refused?
> You received your hearing date pretty quick.
> My Appeal was lodged 6/12/2017
> Hearing date received 25/10/2018
> (No bundle received from the Home office either)!




It’s expendite appeal and refusal reason is not living together past 2 years this stupid reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Why was your visa refused?
> You received your hearing date pretty quick.
> My Appeal was lodged 6/12/2017
> Hearing date received 25/10/2018
> (No bundle received from the Home office either)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s expendite appeal and refusal reason is not living together past 2 years this stupid reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That’s very silly reason!
Well good luck to your hearing next month. Hopefully you should get it🙏🏼


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Why was your visa refused?
> You received your hearing date pretty quick.
> My Appeal was lodged 6/12/2017
> Hearing date received 25/10/2018
> (No bundle received from the Home office either)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s expendite appeal and refusal reason is not living together past 2 years this stupid reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How did you get a expendite Hearing?


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> How did you get a expendite Hearing?




I don’t no my solicitor do this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballmi17

hasipati said:


> It’s expendite appeal and refusal reason is not living together past 2 years this stupid reason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very stupid reason, it is not a requirement to have lived or had a relationship together for a certain amount of time... fools!

good luck with you hearing, i too also had my case expedited, home office didn't show up or submit paperwork... its not unusual


----------



## Crawford

Ballmi17 said:


> That is a very stupid reason, it is not a requirement to have lived or had a relationship together for a certain amount of time... fools!
> 
> good luck with you hearing, i too also had my case expedited, home office didn't show up or submit paperwork... its not unusual


..... it* is* a requirement if you are applying for an unmarried partner visa.

Please do not call the ECO's or Home Office staff fools - they are far from that.

The OP 'hasipati' has now had three applications refused. If you look back at his postings you will see there is some confusion as to whether this guy is even married or when he married or who he married.


----------



## hasipati

Crawford said:


> ..... it* is* a requirement if you are applying for an unmarried partner visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not call the ECO's or Home Office staff fools - they are far from that.
> 
> 
> 
> The OP 'hasipati' has now had three applications refused. If you look back at his postings you will see there is some confusion as to whether this guy is even married or when he married or who he married.




I’m unmarried and that is only one ☝ reason left i already mention above and I’m not called to the ECO fools or something they doing our job whatever they refused your application or **** you whole life  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawford

hasipati said:


> I’m unmarried and that is only one ☝ reason left i already mention above and I’m not called to the ECO fools or something they doing our job whatever they refused your application or **** you whole life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.... as said, if you are unmarried you need to show a minimum of 2 years of continuous cohabitation as in a relationship akin to marriage; joint financial responsiblities, bank accounts, mortgatge, rental bills etc.


----------



## Chicsassy

Dear reetmani123, my regusal was overturned and I also submitted my passport June 1st and not heard from HO.
Have you been asked to pick up your passport?


----------



## reetmani123

Chicsassy said:


> Dear reetmani123, my regusal was overturned and I also submitted my passport June 1st and not heard from HO.
> Have you been asked to pick up your passport?


I esclated on 11 July and got this reply today 
Thank you for your enquiry

Your application is in the final stages of processing . Please be aware that once an application has been decided, the application is referred to an Entry Clearance Manager to carry out final checks before issuing the decision letter. 

A further email will be sent to you to confirm when your application has dispatched. If your application was made in a Visa Application Centre, the staff there will contact you when your documents are ready – please do not attend the Centre until you are requested to do so.

If you have any further enquiries, please visit our website at www.GOV.UK

Kind Regards
Anne B


----------



## MOB1987

Dear all, my wife's spouse visa has just been refused on the grounds we did not submit a sufficient number of payslips and bank statements. I recently moved back to the UK (I am a British citizen), after being told on the phone (hotline on gov.uk) that it is enough to submit an application with 2 months of payslips and bank statements, we decided to submit our application with 4 months of payslips and 4 months of bank statements. After 63 business days we have just received the decision, which was a negative one. We have the right to appeal, within 28 days (we received the letter 8 days after the date written on the letter). Has anyone had a similar refusal? I am wondering if it is a simple case of submitting additional months of bank statements and payslips? Does anyone know how long an appeal process takes? Thank you!


----------



## Mehmood16

Chicsassy said:


> Dear reetmani123, my regusal was overturned and I also submitted my passport June 1st and not heard from HO.
> Have you been asked to pick up your passport?


Hi can you give your Timeline please 

Thank you


----------



## Mehmood16

Hi

I received a Expedite Appeal Hearing for the 3rd September 2018.

My previous hearing was set for the 25th October 2018.

Thanks to my MP

Hopefully I receive positive results at the hearing 🙏🏼

Been waiting for far toooo long now 😔


----------



## hasipati

Crawford said:


> .... as said, if you are unmarried you need to show a minimum of 2 years of continuous cohabitation as in a relationship akin to marriage; joint financial responsiblities, bank accounts, mortgatge, rental bills etc.




I don’t need this requirements bank statements rental documents etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi
> 
> I received a Expedite Appeal Hearing for the 3rd September 2018.
> 
> My previous hearing was set for the 25th October 2018.
> 
> Thanks to my MP
> 
> Hopefully I receive positive results at the hearing 🙏🏼
> 
> Been waiting for far toooo long now 😔




Congratulations and best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaneja

vtaneja said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thought I'd share some updates from the past few weeks. While we didn't email [email protected], our solicitor got in touch with Presenting Officers Unit last week via fax asking them to review our file (as it was clearly ECO error) before the hearing date (2nd August).
> 
> To our surprise, our solicitor received an email from one of the PO saying he had a look at the Grounds of Appeal document and has requested ICQAT to do an urgent review.
> 
> 2 days after this email, last night, we received an email from ICQAT with a withdrawal letter attached. The main paragraph read:
> 
> "This request for withdrawal is in order for a recommendation to be sent to the Decision
> Making Centre where your original application was decided to overturn the refusal decision
> and grant Entry Clearance."
> 
> It was a relief to see this. Does anyone know what happens next and what the tentative timelines are?
> 
> Thanks


Hi All,

10 days ago we received an email from ICQAT saying they are requesting to withdraw the appeal (see quoted reply)

I'm not sure if we have to do anything at this stage? Do we have to tell the tribunal that we are withdrawing the appeal? or does the tribunal contact us to ask us to withdraw the appeal? Or should we just wait to hear from Home Office with next steps?

Just want to be sure we're not missing anything here. Please let me know.

Thanks a ton


----------



## hasipati

Ballmi17 said:


> That is a very stupid reason, it is not a requirement to have lived or had a relationship together for a certain amount of time... fools!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with you hearing, i too also had my case expedited, home office didn't show up or submit paperwork... its not unusual




How many days before the court date you sended our bundle to the court and home office ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicsassy

Online application-29/9/17
Biometrics-3/10/17
Refusal 7/2/18
Appeal 27/2/18
Decision overturn-27/4/18
Email for passport submission-1/6/18


----------



## fitpetitebabe

Shraddha123 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone on this forum
> 
> I wanted to start a appeal timeline and if the moderators allow it appeal discussion thread... A place where we can discuss the latest updates on our appeals and maybe motivate each other through this lengthy process
> 
> My fiancés visa was refused last December and we have submitted our appeal this month
> 
> -visa timeline - Applied in August 2016, Received not straightforward email in October, Visa refused in December.
> 
> -reason for refusal - ETS/TOEIC related, they didn't belive our marriage was genuine.
> 
> -appeal lodge/acknowledgment date: 3/1/2017
> 
> -payment taken date:
> 
> -date appeal noticed was received
> 
> -review deadline
> 
> -court dates
> 
> Hope more people can post their timelines and we can all share our experiences together.


hello,

how was your appeal result? I hope you get the visa. If may i ask, when they didnt approve or believe that your relationship was genuine, didnt you attach photos and conversations and call logs of each other? Also, how long have you been together`? I met my boyfriend one month ago when I was on holiday in Malta last June 2018 and i visited him back in UK from July 5-23, 2018 then we both know that we want to marry each other and is planning to get married next year between March - April 2019, do you think it is a very short timeline of our marriage and that could be a ground that they will deny our spouse visa application?


----------



## Ytass

Guys, the home office has overturned the decision and asked me to submit the passport so they can issue me the visa!
Do you know how it takes to get the passport back ?

I wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Mehmood16

Ytass said:


> Guys, the home office has overturned the decision and asked me to submit the passport so they can issue me the visa!
> Do you know how it takes to get the passport back ?
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck


Hi 

Could you give your Timeline please


----------



## Amal12

Hello.
My visa was refused 4 April 2018. I did submit an appeal on 2 may 2018 and received notice of pending appeal on 20 june 2018.
When shall I start counting that 15 weeks which they give as deadline for review? Is it from 2 may or from 20 june.?
My refuse reason was that I didn't send them payslips but I did send. My solicitor submitted a paper appeal so I think I will not receive a hearing court.


----------



## hasipati

Till today no news from home Office not received a bundle yet from HO. Hearing date is 20 August 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamamiya

Hello everyone. Am a new member here. I applied in Oct 2017 however my visa was refused in Dec 2017 for 2 baseless reasons. The reasons they gave was that i did nt state the status of my spouse in the UK( i attached a copy of his passport and i also stated in the online application form that he is a citizen. No 2 is that they do not believe our marraige is genuine. I appealed in Jan 2017 and got a notice of pending appeal in Feb 2017 wherein they stated that d process would take 15 weeks . In June we recieved a letter from the tribunal fixing our hearing date for Dec 2018 since according to them , they are yet to recieve any response from the Home office. Pls who else is in this situation where the home office is yet to respond. Am getting tayad of this delays. *sighs*


----------



## ajay19

Mamamiya said:


> Hello everyone. Am a new member here. I applied in Oct 2017 however my visa was refused in Dec 2017 for 2 baseless reasons. The reasons they gave was that i did nt state the status of my spouse in the UK( i attached a copy of his passport and i also stated in the online application form that he is a citizen. No 2 is that they do not believe our marraige is genuine. I appealed in Jan 2017 and got a notice of pending appeal in Feb 2017 wherein they stated that d process would take 15 weeks . In June we recieved a letter from the tribunal fixing our hearing date for Dec 2018 since according to them , they are yet to recieve any response from the Home office. Pls who else is in this situation where the home office is yet to respond. Am getting tayad of this delays. *sighs*


Hi 

I am in a similar situation to yours. I have been given a hearing date for January 2019. Also home office have not responded yet as well. Hopefully they withdraw from the appeal. Please can someone confirm when they withdraw from appeal, on the hearing date or few months before date?


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi
> 
> I received a Expedite Appeal Hearing for the 3rd September 2018.
> 
> My previous hearing was set for the 25th October 2018.
> 
> Thanks to my MP
> 
> Hopefully I receive positive results at the hearing 🙏🏼
> 
> Been waiting for far toooo long now 😔




You received any bundle from HO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamamiya

Well we can only keep hope alive. Am thinking of sending a mail to them at least to ask what the delay is. I know they would give me a generic response but i think its worth trying because i sent a mail to the tribunal and they still said the Home Office is yet to respond.


----------



## Mamamiya

For those of us waiting for a response from Home Office , has anyone recieved their bundle yet ?


----------



## Aida_S

Oh my God! I couldn't believe how difficult it is just to be with your loved ones. I'm applying for Fiance Visa... I hope everything will be alright. It's hard to believe how they can reject your application over silly matter. It's sad, really.


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I received a Expedite Appeal Hearing for the 3rd September 2018.
> 
> My previous hearing was set for the 25th October 2018.
> 
> Thanks to my MP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I receive positive results at the hearing 🙏🏼
> 
> Been waiting for far toooo long now 😔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You received any bundle from HO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hi 

I have received a emails yesterday. My appeal has been withdrawn/overturned


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received a emails yesterday. My appeal has been withdrawn/overturned




Congratulations my appeal was done on 17 August 2018 and I’m still waiting courts decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hi i am new here.

tomorrow 07-09-18 my wife going for hearing but we are confused still we didnt get bundle from home office. dont know tomorrow they will come or they will withdraw or overturn decision.


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> hi i am new here.
> 
> tomorrow 07-09-18 my wife going for hearing but we are confused still we didnt get bundle from home office. dont know tomorrow they will come or they will withdraw or overturn decision.




It’s not good but you submit your bundle in advance and mabe HO come for hearing same my situation my hearing date 17 August 2018 HO submited bundle 16 August 2018 and HO representative come for court hearing with proofs. Maybe judge adjourned your case i hope all good



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> It’s not good but you submit your bundle in advance and mabe HO come for hearing same my situation my hearing date 17 August 2018 HO submited bundle 16 August 2018 and HO representative come for court hearing with proofs. Maybe judge adjourned your case i hope all good
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you for your reply. hoping for good. well we made all statements and evidences for tomorrow. pray for us.


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> thank you for your reply. hoping for good. well we made all statements and evidences for tomorrow. pray for us.



Best of luck InshaAllah all good with your appeal hearing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Court Date: 17-08-2018
Till to day not heard anything else from the FTT.
To much worried  
Approximately 3 weeks done  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhijohal

Hello everyone I want to share my timeline plz any body advise my what is next and how long. Spouse visa apply: April 2016 Refused: may 2016. Appeal : June 2016. Court hearing :6 June 2018. decision recived : 20 June 2018 judge allowed my visa. After that I’m not heard anything


----------



## hasipati

Sandhijohal said:


> Hello everyone I want to share my timeline plz any body advise my what is next and how long. Spouse visa apply: April 2016 Refused: may 2016. Appeal : June 2016. Court hearing :6 June 2018. decision recived : 20 June 2018 judge allowed my visa. After that I’m not heard anything




Hi  contact your solicter or MP to contact home office ASAP. Email or call to the Home office 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

today was my hearing. and Alhamdulilah i won. now can u please tell me how much time it will take till visa?
and do i have to take medical test again or no ?


----------



## londoner007

No need to do any test or anything again. You just have to wait for them to print the vignette sticker to your passport and return it to where you submitted it from. 

I would email UKVI and ask why is it taking so long.


----------



## Mehmood16

Hi my Appeal was withdrawn/overturned on the 31/08/18.
My representative also received a email (attached letter) from the Home Office confirming the visa entry clearance has been granted.
Now I’m waiting for the IHS link and appointment (letter) from the Home office so husband can go submit his passport. 
Does anyone know how long it takes for me to receive the IHS link & appointment letter??


----------



## Mehmood16

HUSIA007 said:


> today was my hearing. and Alhamdulilah i won. now can u please tell me how much time it will take till visa?
> and do i have to take medical test again or no ?



Congrats


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have received a emails yesterday. My appeal has been withdrawn/overturned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations my appeal was done on 17 August 2018 and I’m still waiting courts decision
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Why is it taking so long?

Have u tried contacting the UKVI


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> today was my hearing. and Alhamdulilah i won. now can u please tell me how much time it will take till visa?
> 
> and do i have to take medical test again or no ?




Today was your hearing so how get decision quickly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Why is it taking so long?
> 
> Have u tried contacting the UKVI




No I’m not contacting the UKVI or First tier tribunal because processing time is 4 weeks today 3 weeks complete. I hope positive response from court. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Why is it taking so long?
> 
> Have u tried contacting the UKVI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m not contacting the UKVI or First tier tribunal because processing time is 4 weeks today 3 weeks complete. I hope positive response from court.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh ok. Inshallah should be a positive response🙏🏼

Did they not tell you the decision at the time? 

My mate won her appeal and decision was told straight away😳


----------



## hasipati

I hope judge *⚖ Allow my appeal really to much stress 🤯


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Oh ok. Inshallah should be a positive response🙏🏼
> 
> Did they not tell you the decision at the time?
> 
> My mate won her appeal and decision was told straight away😳




No my judge *⚖ not Explained my decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Inshallah should be a positive response🙏🏼
> 
> Did they not tell you the decision at the time?
> 
> My mate won her appeal and decision was told straight away😳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my judge *⚖ not Explained my decision
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Inshallah hope you hear something soon


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Oh ok. Inshallah should be a positive response🙏🏼
> 
> Did they not tell you the decision at the time?
> 
> My mate won her appeal and decision was told straight away😳




She is giving me a 2 to 3 weeks time but nothing heard from court 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Inshallah hope you hear something soon




Thanks mehmood and good luck you got your ihs link ASAP my best wishes with you guys everyone meet our family or loved ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inshallah hope you hear something soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mehmood and good luck you got your ihs link ASAP my best wishes with you guys everyone meet our family or loved ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> 
> 
> Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Still waiting..

Will keep you updated


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Still waiting..
> 
> Will keep you updated




InshaAllah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

londoner007 said:


> No need to do any test or anything again. You just have to wait for them to print the vignette sticker to your passport and return it to where you submitted it from.
> 
> I would email UKVI and ask why is it taking so long.


do they email me? or phone call for passport submission. 
thank you so much for ur reply.


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> Today was your hearing so how get decision quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we are all shocked. judge allow us. and home office representative didnt ask any question from my wife. Alhamdulilah.


----------



## HUSIA007

Mehmood16 said:


> Oh ok. Inshallah should be a positive response🙏🏼
> 
> Did they not tell you the decision at the time?
> 
> My mate won her appeal and decision was told straight away😳


same happened with us to.


----------



## Sandhijohal

Thanx for reply. I done everything home office they not ask for permission for appeal. My mp already send email to home office 3 weeks ago. New Delhi British ambessey said they heven’t update about my case. After that I’m send my appeal allowed letter than they said We cannot take any further action until we receive notification from The Determinations Team that the appeal has been allowed and directing us to proceed. We speak to ukba and they saying they will be reply within 16 days. But 16 days already done.


----------



## hasipati

Sandhijohal said:


> Thanx for reply. I done everything home office they not ask for permission for appeal. My mp already send email to home office 3 weeks ago. New Delhi British ambessey said they heven’t update about my case. After that I’m send my appeal allowed letter than they said We cannot take any further action until we receive notification from The Determinations Team that the appeal has been allowed and directing us to proceed. We speak to ukba and they saying they will be reply within 16 days. But 16 days already done.



So why you not contact with the FFT send determination later to the HO. After HO proceding your case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

can anyone please tell me? now when home office will email me for submission of passport. court allow us for entry clearance.


----------



## Mehmood16

HUSIA007 said:


> can anyone please tell me? now when home office will email me for submission of passport. court allow us for entry clearance.


Hi HUSIA007

I really don’t know. I’m also waiting for them to contact me.

My appeal was overturn on 31/08/18

It said in the email, Decision making centre will contact me the next step.


----------



## HUSIA007

My lawyer said we have to wait for 28 days then we can ask them.


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> My lawyer said we have to wait for 28 days then we can ask them.




Can you send me your appeals timeline ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> Can you send me your appeals timeline ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my hearing held on 7th of sep and same day judge allow us for entry clearance.


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> my hearing held on 7th of sep and same day judge allow us for entry clearance.




How is possible judge allowed your appeal same day unbelievable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> How is possible judge allowed your appeal same day unbelievable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its possible.


----------



## Sandhijohal

Hi husia007 did yu receive any written allowed letter from court.


----------



## HUSIA007

sandhijohal said:


> hi husia007 did yu receive any written allowed letter from court.


no, lawyer said now court will send letter to home office then home office will send us call in letter via email.


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> its possible.




First you wait for court appeal allowed letter after home office will contact you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> first you wait for court appeal allowed letter after home office will contact you
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


thanks for your reply. Do you have any idea how many days i have to wait for court appeal allowed letter?


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> thanks for your reply. Do you have any idea how many days i have to wait for court appeal allowed letter?




4 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> 4 weeks
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


including weekend ? Or just working days ?


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> including weekend ? Or just working days ?




Including weekends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

I received a withdrawn email on the 31/08/18 

My representer received this email on the same day: 

I refer to the above named who has an appeal listed for 03 September 2018. 

Please be advised that the Secretary of State has withdrawn the decision in this case with a view to granting the appellant entry clearance into the UK. The withdrawal is on the basis of new evidence received from the appellant’s representatives on 30 August 2018 which addresses the concerns raised by the Entry Clearance Officer. The appellant’s representatives (Fountain Solicitors) have been notified of this and have emailed to confirm that they do not object to the withdrawal of the decision. 

In accordance with Rule 17(2) of the Tribunal Procedure (First-tier Tribunal) (Immigration and Asylum Chamber) Rules 2014, the Tribunal is invited to vacate the hearing date and find that there is not good reason to exercise its discretion to continue the appeal.

Yours faithfully



Jan Lewis


----------



## londoner007

Alhamdulilah thats good news.


----------



## Mehmood16

londoner007 said:


> Alhamdulilah thats good news.


Thank you.

Do you know what the next step is??


----------



## Sandhijohal

i think your process faster than appeal allowed process. Should be you got your visa within month.


----------



## londoner007

Next step is wait for the VAC where you submitted the passport to call your spouse in for passport collection with the Vignette Sticker. I'd say give it about 12 weeks for this.


----------



## Mehmood16

londoner007 said:


> Next step is wait for the VAC where you submitted the passport to call your spouse in for passport collection with the Vignette Sticker. I'd say give it about 12 weeks for this.


Passport hasn’t been submitted yet?!
Waiting for IHS link & call in Letter.
How long does the total process take from when the visa is withdrawn, till passport collected?

Withdrawn 31/08/18


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> i think your process faster than appeal allowed process. Should be you got your visa within month.


Oh I didn’t know that.. but I haven’t submitted the passport yet? Still waiting for IHS link and call in Letter


----------



## londoner007

They will ask you to submit passport again and send you link to pay IHS again, Final stage will ask you to collect it


----------



## Mehmood16

londoner007 said:


> They will ask you to submit passport again and send you link to pay IHS again, Final stage will ask you to collect it



Thank you for this.

But how long is the whole process.


----------



## londoner007

Depends how quickly home office process the withdrawal, there's no set period in which they need to do it. I'd say look for around a 12 week wait.


----------



## Mehmood16

londoner007 said:


> Depends how quickly home office process the withdrawal, there's no set period in which they need to do it. I'd say look for around a 12 week wait.


Ok thank you


----------



## Sandhijohal

I’m not sure. But my friend case same like you. He got his visa within month.home office take 12 weeks time when you won your appeal.if is withdraw your decision then will be fast. When you submit your passport after within week should be collect your passport.


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> I’m not sure. But my friend case same like you. He got his visa within month.home office take 12 weeks time when you won your appeal.if is withdraw your decision then will be fast. When you submit your passport after within week should be collect your passport.


Oh wow that was quick. 
Can I ask which country it was?
My spouse is from Pakistan


----------



## Sandhijohal

He is from India


----------



## hasipati

Today My 4 weeks completed but not any respond from court 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> He is from India


I think it’s takes longer in Pakistan


----------



## Heater

My husband submitted his passport on 7/6/18 after Home office withdrew their decision and we are still waiting for collection. It is now 14 weeks


----------



## Mehmood16

Heater said:


> My husband submitted his passport on 7/6/18 after Home office withdrew their decision and we are still waiting for collection. It is now 14 weeks


14 weeks?!! Have you tired contacting UKVI??

When did you receive the withdrawn email? 

Also where have you applied from?


----------



## Heater

My timeline:

Withdrawn email: 30.5.18
Ready to issue visa email: 2.6.18
IHS link: 6.6.18
Passport submitted: 7.6.18 at Ahmedabad, INDIA

My solicitor has sent countless emails to UKVI and we received one reply from them on 5.7.18 . The email said “we are continuing to work on the application and carrying out final checks”.

Since then they are not replying to any emails my solicitor and MP has sent them.


----------



## Mehmood16

Heater said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Withdrawn email: 30.5.18
> Ready to issue visa email: 2.6.18
> IHS link: 6.6.18
> Passport submitted: 7.6.18 at Ahmedabad, INDIA
> 
> My solicitor has sent countless emails to UKVI and we received one reply from them on 5.7.18 . The email said “we are continuing to work on the application and carrying out final checks”.
> 
> Since then they are not replying to any emails my solicitor and MP has sent them.


Thats terrible!!
Can’t believe they are taking so long😡


----------



## Heater

Mehmood16 said:


> Heater said:
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Withdrawn email: 30.5.18
> Ready to issue visa email: 2.6.18
> IHS link: 6.6.18
> Passport submitted: 7.6.18 at Ahmedabad, INDIA
> 
> My solicitor has sent countless emails to UKVI and we received one reply from them on 5.7.18 . The email said “we are continuing to work on the application and carrying out final checks”.
> 
> Since then they are not replying to any emails my solicitor and MP has sent them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats terrible!!
> Can’t believe they are taking so long😡
Click to expand...

So much stress....
I’ve read earlier on in the thread that some others were waiting for passport collection... I wonder if they’ve received it


----------



## Mehmood16

Heater said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heater said:
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Withdrawn email: 30.5.18
> Ready to issue visa email: 2.6.18
> IHS link: 6.6.18
> Passport submitted: 7.6.18 at Ahmedabad, INDIA
> 
> My solicitor has sent countless emails to UKVI and we received one reply from them on 5.7.18 . The email said “we are continuing to work on the application and carrying out final checks”.
> 
> Since then they are not replying to any emails my solicitor and MP has sent them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats terrible!!
> Can’t believe they are taking so long😡
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much stress....
> I’ve read earlier on in the thread that some others were waiting for passport collection... I wonder if they’ve received it
Click to expand...

I guess it’s different for everyone.
Some got there Visa and others are still waiting.. 
Please do keep us updated when you receive an update


----------



## hasipati

Appeal heard 17 August 2018 but till date no any respond from FTT hope all good with my case positive decision for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Appeal heard 17 August 2018 but till date no any respond from FTT hope all good with my case positive decision for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inshallah

Keep us updated if you hear anything.

I’m still waiting on my IHS link & call in Letter


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Inshallah
> 
> Keep us updated if you hear anything.
> 
> I’m still waiting on my IHS link & call in Letter




InshaAllah you get your call letter soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamamiya

Congrats to everyone who has gotten a response so far. Am yt to get a response from the Home Office and now my hearing date has been fixed for Dec 13 2018. Am praying they withdraw before the date. The wait is hard. Anybody in this situation too ?


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> Appeal heard 17 August 2018 but till date no any respond from FTT hope all good with my case positive decision for me
> 
> 
> Inshallah
> 
> Keep us updated if you hear anything.
> 
> I’m still waiting on my IHS link & call in Letter


----------



## Raheemo

Applied :01/06/2016 for extension spouse visa 
Refused:22/09/2016
Refusal reason: not meeting the financial requirements 
Appeal logged :24/09/2016
Hearing date: 26/09/2017


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> hasipati said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal heard 17 August 2018 but till date no any respond from FTT hope all good with my case positive decision for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inshallah
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated if you hear anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting on my IHS link & call in Letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and best of luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandhijohal

Hi guys. I want to share update about my case. I recived Email for submit my passport. Do I need to make appointment vfs global or walk in. And when and how to pay ihs charges.


----------



## Mamamiya

Congrats . Am sure you are very excited .
Please share ur timeline. 



Sandhijohal said:


> Hi guys. I want to share update about my case. I recived Email for submit my passport. Do I need to make appointment vfs global or walk in. And when and how to pay ihs charges.


----------



## Mehmood16

Guys I was just wondering how much is the IHS payment?


----------



## londoner007

£600


----------



## Mehmood16

londoner007 said:


> £600


Thank you


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Guys

I hope you are all well,

I am in same situation as you guys, ( UK spouse visa refused)

visa refused for financial reason 

Here is my time line. 
applied in march 2018 (as priority)
Refused: 18th april
appealed submitted: 30th april 2018
payment taken: 15th may 2018
Notice of pending appeal: 20th june 2018
15 weeks deadline is on 1st October 2018

till now I have not received any bundle back and no decision has been made yet ( I rang them last week)


----------



## hamadkhan1

I called them last weeks on Thursday 13th sept and they said its still with ECM, they haven't made a decision yet on my case, I just hope they overturn the decision and also they advised if I don't hear anything before 1st October then I will receive a letter for court hearing, 

this is veryyyy long process ,


----------



## londoner007

InshaAllah they over-turn decision


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> I called them last weeks on Thursday 13th sept and they said its still with ECM, they haven't made a decision yet on my case, I just hope they overturn the decision and also they advised if I don't hear anything before 1st October then I will receive a letter for court hearing,
> 
> 
> 
> this is veryyyy long process ,




I hope HO will overturn your decision but never forget your hearing on 1st October 2018 Maybe HO provide bundle to court last day of hearing so prepare your case. Don’t take easy 
My hearing 17 August 2018 HO provide bundle 16 August 2018 I’m full prepared at this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamadkhan1

yes I hope so, I seen some people get there appeal over turn within 28 days and some within 7-8 weeks but also some after the deadline, im not too sure what is the accurate time we are excepting


----------



## hamadkhan1

hasipati - how did your hearing go, did it went well, was it tuff ? did they ask a lot of questions,


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> yes I hope so, I seen some people get there appeal over turn within 28 days and some within 7-8 weeks but also some after the deadline, im not too sure what is the accurate time we are excepting




You just submit your bundle 5 days before your full hearing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamadkhan1

I haven't got my court hearing date yet
my ECM review deadline is on 1st October 2018. 
did they send you the bundle back (appeal Bundle) ?


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> hasipati - how did your hearing go, did it went well, was it tuff ? did they ask a lot of questions,




It’s not difficult you just prepare your bundle completely judge will read your all issues easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamadkhan1

oh ok
thanks for your reply
appreciate your help


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> oh ok
> thanks for your reply
> appreciate your help




Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhijohal

Hi guys anybody know do i need to pay ihs charge again.i already paid 2. Years ago. BUt I didn’t get refund.


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> Hi guys anybody know do i need to pay ihs charge again.i already paid 2. Years ago. BUt I didn’t get refund.


What does it say in the email you received?

Could you copy and paste it here?


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi 
Sandhijohal,

I had similar problem with IHS, they didn't refund my IHS after 3 montsh time I emailed them, then they refund the IHS after 10 days of email. you paid IHS twice its not fair you pay the IHS for the 3rd time.
you should get your IHS refund back and may need to PAY new IHS


----------



## Sandhijohal

Mehmood16 said:


> Sandhijohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys anybody know do i need to pay ihs charge again.i already paid 2. Years ago. BUt I didn’t get refund.
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say in the email you received?
> 
> Could you copy and paste it here?
Click to expand...

Please include with your passport:

• a copy of your sponsor's leave to remain in the UK

• your valid TB certificate as per UKVI Guidelines https://www.gov.uk/tb-test-visa

• notification of your proposed travel date



If you are liable to pay the Immigration Health Surcharge payment please ensure this has been done so that your visa is not delayed https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandhijohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys anybody know do i need to pay ihs charge again.i already paid 2. Years ago. BUt I didn’t get refund.
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say in the email you received?
> 
> Could you copy and paste it here?
> 
> Please include with your passport:
> 
> • a copy of your sponsor's leave to remain in the UK
> 
> • your valid TB certificate as per UKVI Guidelines https://www.gov.uk/tb-test-visa
> 
> • notification of your proposed travel date
> 
> 
> 
> If you are liable to pay the Immigration Health Surcharge payment please ensure this has been done so that your visa is not delayed https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the IHS payment needs to be made. But because you have previously made payment already twice, you should contact them for a refund.
> 
> Another question.. so you don’t get an appointment for passport submission? You just Walk in?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandhijohal

Mehmood16 said:


> Sandhijohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandhijohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys anybody know do i need to pay ihs charge again.i already paid 2. Years ago. BUt I didn’t get refund.
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say in the email you received?
> 
> Could you copy and paste it here?
> 
> Please include with your passport:
> 
> • a copy of your sponsor's leave to remain in the UK
> 
> • your valid TB certificate as per UKVI Guidelines https://www.gov.uk/tb-test-visa
> 
> • notification of your proposed travel date
> 
> 
> 
> If you are liable to pay the Immigration Health Surcharge payment please ensure this has been done so that your visa is not delayed https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the IHS payment needs to be made. But because you have previously made payment already twice, you should contact them for a refund.
> 
> Another question.. so you don’t get an appointment for passport submission? You just Walk in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that ihs link not work. When I’m sign in that page. After that they saying Are you applying from within the UK?
> Yes Or No after press no then comes. You don't need to continue. You need to pay the IHS in your visa application if you're applying from outside the UK.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandhijohal

I’m paid ihs payment just one time in 2016. I’m submit my passport today with old ihs reference no. And send a letter if you need to pay again ihs payment let me know. Lets see what is next


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> I’m paid ihs payment just one time in 2016. I’m submit my passport today with old ihs reference no. And send a letter if you need to pay again ihs payment let me know. Lets see what is next


Ok keep us updated


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> I haven't got my court hearing date yet
> my ECM review deadline is on 1st October 2018.
> did they send you the bundle back (appeal Bundle) ?




No they only submited bundle to court


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

today my wife got documents from court. like they wrote in detail about our appeal decision. They allow our appeal on 7th of Sep 2018. how much time i have to wait for call in letter?


----------



## Sandhijohal

HUSIA007 said:


> today my wife got documents from court. like they wrote in detail about our appeal decision. They allow our appeal on 7th of Sep 2018. how much time i have to wait for call in letter?


Im recived email after 3 months after recived a letter. But MP involved in my case.


----------



## HUSIA007

sandhijohal said:


> im recived email after 3 months after recived a letter. But mp involved in my case.


omg too late. My solicitor told me. Have to wait for 28 days.


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> omg too late. My solicitor told me. Have to wait for 28 days.




You received any letter from court for appeal allowed ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> You received any letter from court for appeal allowed ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i received. and even judge fine them.


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> yes i received. and even judge fine them.




How much fine ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> How much fine ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think this is secrecy i should not share on forum. well what about you? do u get call in letter?


----------



## hasipati

HUSIA007 said:


> i think this is secrecy i should not share on forum. well what about you? do u get call in letter?




No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUSIA007

hasipati said:


> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wait is unbearable. waiting from last 2 years.


----------



## Mehmood16

Hi does anyone have the UKVI email that I can contact them on?


----------



## hamadkhan1

my deadline of 15 weeks ECM review is on Monday 1st October,
still not heard anything from ECM, Not received bundle or any emails, paper works etc 
getting worried. looks like its going to court for hearing.


----------



## hamadkhan1

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi does anyone have the UKVI email that I can contact them on?


HI

You can try emailing 

[email protected]


----------



## Sandhijohal

Hi guys. Today I’m recived ihs topup link and I’m paid £642 for ihs


----------



## HUSIA007

hamadkhan1 said:


> my deadline of 15 weeks ECM review is on Monday 1st October,
> still not heard anything from ECM, Not received bundle or any emails, paper works etc
> getting worried. looks like its going to court for hearing.


dear dont worry and be ready for your hearing. even they didnt sent any bundle on ma wife address and when she went court home office lawyer was there. but thank to almighty allah judge allow us entry same day. tell your parents to do DUA for you. best of luck.


----------



## HUSIA007

Sandhijohal said:


> Hi guys. Today I’m recived ihs topup link and I’m paid £642 for ihs


how many week did you wait? after appeal?


----------



## hamadkhan1

I have waited for nearly 5 months but I still haven't got a letter or email or anything yet, no emails from Home office , ECM.

I still haven't got letter from home office about court date or anything.
I am going to submit new case if I don't hear anything by end of next week.


----------



## Mehmood16

Its been 4 weeks since appeal withdrawn.. no call in Letter received yet. Still waiting


----------



## vtaneja

Hey,

It's been 10 weeks for us - since we received the appeal withdrawn notification. No new or next steps after that. SO frustrating. What can we do?




Mehmood16 said:


> Its been 4 weeks since appeal withdrawn.. no call in Letter received yet. Still waiting


----------



## hasipati

vtaneja said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 10 weeks for us - since we received the appeal withdrawn notification. No new or next steps after that. SO frustrating. What can we do?




6 weeks completed but FTT court not giving me decision ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

Any update guys??


----------



## hasipati

Appeal granted today
How many days wait for HO will not going to uper tribunal ? Can anyone tell me thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

I’m from pakistan can anyone please tell me the answer above?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhijohal

hasipati said:


> Appeal granted today
> How many days wait for HO will not going to uper tribunal ? Can anyone tell me thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


28 days.


----------



## londoner007

It can take around 12 weeks or so after appeal decision for UKVI to contact you regarding next steps to obtain the vignette sticker, depending how quickly they update their systems and do the admin work.


----------



## hasipati

Sandhijohal said:


> 28 days.




Thanks guys but somebody tell me about 14 days wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

londoner007 said:


> It can take around 12 weeks or so after appeal decision for UKVI to contact you regarding next steps to obtain the vignette sticker, depending how quickly they update their systems and do the admin work.




Thanks but how much wait for HO not going to uper tribunal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

Hey guys I contacted UKVI couple of days ago.

They got back to me today, saying it can take upto 8 weeks from Appeal withdrawn date for HO to request passport submission.

It’s been almost 5 weeks now since I received my Appeal withdrawn email..


----------



## londoner007

They have 28 days to appeal to UP as stated already by Sandhijohal


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> I’m paid ihs payment just one time in 2016. I’m submit my passport today with old ihs reference no. And send a letter if you need to pay again ihs payment let me know. Lets see what is next


Hi 

Any update on receiving the passport back?


----------



## Sandhijohal

hasipati said:


> Sandhijohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 28 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys but somebody tell me about 14 days wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

if you apply in the uk then 14 days other wise out of country 28 days. After 28 days you call to court and confirm home office ask for permission or not.


----------



## Sandhijohal

Mehmood16 said:


> Sandhijohal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m paid ihs payment just one time in 2016. I’m submit my passport today with old ihs reference no. And send a letter if you need to pay again ihs payment let me know. Lets see what is next
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Any update on receiving the passport back?
Click to expand...

not yet mate


----------



## Heater

Hi just wanted to give an update. My husband has collected his passport and visa today.

My timeline:
5.7.17 - visa application
29.9.17 - refusal
11.10.17 - appeal
4.12.17 - notice of appeal
April 2018 - court date for August 2018
30.5.18 - withdrawn email 
2.6.18 - ready to issue visa email
6.6.18 - IHS link
7.6.18 - passport submitted 
2.10.18 - call to collect passport
3.10.18 - passport collected


----------



## Mehmood16

Heater said:


> Hi just wanted to give an update. My husband has collected his passport and visa today.
> 
> My timeline:
> 5.7.17 - visa application
> 29.9.17 - refusal
> 11.10.17 - appeal
> 4.12.17 - notice of appeal
> April 2018 - court date for August 2018
> 30.5.18 - withdrawn email
> 2.6.18 - ready to issue visa email
> 6.6.18 - IHS link
> 7.6.18 - passport submitted
> 2.10.18 - call to collect passport
> 3.10.18 - passport collected


Congratulations 🙂


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Guys

Just an update on appeal case. I have received Court hearing letter yesterday 3/10/2018
my court date is 11-1-2019

so my time line so far is:

Applied UK Spouse in march 2018
Refused april 2018
Appealed : 30th APril 2018
Payment TAken 15th May 2018 
Notice of Pending Appeal: 18th June 2018
15 weeks deadline finished : 1st October 2018
Court hearing letter arrived on 3rd OCtobver.
hearing date 11-01-2019


----------



## hasipati

Sandhijohal said:


> if you apply in the uk then 14 days other wise out of country 28 days. After 28 days you call to court and confirm home office ask for permission or not.




My solicitor give me 14 days timeline from HOme Office after my solicter contact because i won my appeal if i lose then 28 days for me to go UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

Any update guys??


----------



## LRobi65

Applied FLRM): May 22, 2018
Refused due to 8 days out of time: July 3, 2018
Appeal Filed: July 7, 2018
Hearing date set for: September 4, 2019
Received call from HEO Presenting Officer saying decision withdrawn: August 31, 2018
Leave granted letter and passport received: October 13, 2018


----------



## hasipati

LRobi65 said:


> Applied FLRM): May 22, 2018
> 
> Refused due to 8 days out of time: July 3, 2018
> 
> Appeal Filed: July 7, 2018
> 
> Hearing date set for: September 4, 2019
> 
> Received call from HEO Presenting Officer saying decision withdrawn: August 31, 2018
> 
> Leave granted letter and passport received: October 13, 2018



Which country you submited your passport for visa ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LRobi65

hasipati said:


> Which country you submited your passport for visa ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean which country is my passport from? The USA.


----------



## hasipati

LRobi65 said:


> Do you mean which country is my passport from? The USA.




Great  congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaneja

Hi All,

We received an email from ICQAT asking us to withdraw our appeal as they felt the original decision they made wasn't correct.

The appeal was withdrawn and we were told we would be contacted by the Home Office with "next steps". It's been 3 months since then and we haven't received anything.

Would anybody know the best email address / phone number to contact them on to request for an update?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sandhijohal

Hello everyone I want to share my timeline Spouse visa apply from india : April 2016 Refused: may 2016 Appeal : June 2016 Court hearing upper tribunal:6 June 2018 decision recived : 20 June 2018 judge allowed my visa Passport submit : 21 sep 2018 ihs topup : 25 sep 2018 passport recived : 16 Oct 2018


----------



## Mehmood16

Sandhijohal said:


> Hello everyone I want to share my timeline Spouse visa apply from india : April 2016 Refused: may 2016 Appeal : June 2016 Court hearing upper tribunal:6 June 2018 decision recived : 20 June 2018 judge allowed my visa Passport submit : 21 sep 2018 ihs topup : 25 sep 2018 passport recived : 16 Oct 2018


Congratulations 😃👍🏻


----------



## hasipati

Sandhijohal said:


> Hello everyone I want to share my timeline Spouse visa apply from india : April 2016 Refused: may 2016 Appeal : June 2016 Court hearing upper tribunal:6 June 2018 decision recived : 20 June 2018 judge allowed my visa Passport submit : 21 sep 2018 ihs topup : 25 sep 2018 passport recived : 16 Oct 2018




Where are you applying from ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Appealed: 23 april 2018
Hearing date: 17 August 2018
Decision received via Email: 01 October 2018 (Appeal Allowed) ALHUMDULIAH 
14 days passed Home Office not going to uper Tribunal
Waiting for Call Letter 
Anybody can tell me waiting time for call letter ?
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaneja

We've been waiting for 3 months now for the call-in letter. From what I have read it's very random - some people have received the call-in letter within weeks but some (like us) have been waiting for months.


----------



## hasipati

vtaneja said:


> We've been waiting for 3 months now for the call-in letter. From what I have read it's very random - some people have received the call-in letter within weeks but some (like us) have been waiting for months.




My solicitor giving me 2 weeks time if Home Office not giving me call-in letter. Than my Solicitor will contact the Home Office. InshaAllah you will get your letter soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtaneja

Thank you. And congratulations to you 

Keep us updated about whether your solicitor has any luck with chasing the Home Office.


----------



## hasipati

vtaneja said:


> Thank you. And congratulations to you
> 
> Keep us updated about whether your solicitor has any luck with chasing the Home Office.




My solicitor is very honest man every step is very quickly you checked my timeline above ? 
Within 5 months every thing is very fast with my appeal i hope 🤞 We will receive call in letter very soon . InshaAllah 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

My timeline
Application date 13th February 2018
Refusal letter 27th of July 2018
Reason I am self-employed apparently did not supply SA300 and sa302 which I did submit 21 pages of my tax for year 2016/2017 sa100 sa101 sa102 SA300 sa302
And they said I am not registered with tax office and I don't have UTR number it's or liesall been submitted
As you can see home office mistake and they don't do their job properly and they're trying to break family apart
I have appealed on 29th of July 2018 money taken by court 2 Days Later received a letter on 10th of August stating 15 weeks for the home office to reply
Is in September I have asked for the case to be expedited been refused got MP involved second time and it's been accepted due to my wife pregnant and she not feeling well I have submitted letters from the hospital doctors got it translated from French to English I have sent them,and my doctor letter that I suffer from anxiety stress I was on 15 mg anti depression tablet now I am on 50 mg anti depression tablet my MP and GP where very helpful
Called the court today and they said expedited case it's been accepted on the 17th October 2018
If anyone of you had a case been expedited can you let me know please how long will it take for the judge to set up a court day or look into it because is a paper hearing
I have submitted all the new evidence to the court the day I have appealed been told to send it by post
If anyone had same case or any opinions please let me know thank you


----------



## Teuta

FTT sent me a letter that said after the letter of withdrawal from ICQAT they decided that the Judge will consider the exercise of the decision at the hearing. The Respondent has notified the tribunal that the decision to which my appeal relates has been withdrawn.
My hearing is next week so i’m asking that is gonna be any hope for me, coz the ICQAT said that they are satisfied from my evidence that i had sent. Is gonna be long process? If i won the appeal am i gonna wait long?


----------



## Mehmood16

Its been 8 weeks since I’ve received my withdrawn email and no further update since then, no call in Letter etc.

MP said she will chase the home office next week has my 8 weeks of implementation is over now. 

I hope I receive my call in Letter soon 🙏🏼


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Its been 8 weeks since I’ve received my withdrawn email and no further update since then, no call in Letter etc.
> 
> MP said she will chase the home office next week has my 8 weeks of implementation is over now.
> 
> I hope I receive my call in Letter soon 🙏🏼




I received my successful appeal fees refund letter from UKBA dated: 14 October after no further update from UKBA.
Anybody received fees award letter from UKBA ? 
Many Thanks in Advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

How long did your appeal take or your court process took


----------



## hasipati

Kingadam02 said:


> How long did your appeal take or your court process took




Refused:april 2018
Appeal:april 2018
Hearing date: august 2018
Decision received in October 
After 14 days received letter from ukba appeal successful and my fee award giving me now I’m waiting my call in letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teuta

Hi 

My hearing date at the FTT supposed to be today 30 October but yesterday at 29 of October my husband called at the judge to ask if is it continuing, because i got a letter in the 8 October from ICQAT letter withdrawal, after that the ftt sends me a letter that the appel continues and if i want that still the decision to be withdrawn i have to write a letter withdrawal to them. After that i wrote that letter and to vacate my hearing date also, so when my husband called them they said that it has been cancelled my hearing date. 

My question is it is a bad thing, or did they accepted my appeal as withdrawn, do i have to wait the judges to write me the decision or how the process goes? I read all of your experience but I didn’t notice anywhere that somebody’s hearing date has been cancelled. I’m very worried
If the judges has to write me or somebody else since i have no clue who or what, how long is the process??
Thank you


----------



## Illyrian

Hi guys
I applied for spousal visa and got rejected. When i saw the reason i didn't knew should i cry or laugh. Their "reason" was relationship not genuine.
Applied 10 October 2018
Rejected 31 October 2018
I will definitely appeal.


----------



## Kingadam02

I have sent them all my tax papers and they lie 
Been told i didnt sent sa300 sa302
They said they called tax office and im not register on system that made me laugh because i have Utr number and vat register and i was self employed since 2015
They are liars destroying people's life


----------



## Mehmood16

I contacted the UKVI last Friday regarding my call in Letter and I received the below email today;

Thank you for your enquiry and please accept my apology for the delay in responding. I have asked the Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) team to create a payment link for you which you should receive within the next 7 working days. However, there is no guarantee on the timeframe. 
If you don’t receive an email, please send an e-mail to [email protected] containing your name and GWF reference. 


It’s been 10 weeks now since I received my Appeal withdrawn email.

Hopefully should receive the call in Letter & IHS link soon


----------



## stevek23

Mehmood16 said:


> I contacted the UKVI last Friday regarding my call in Letter and I received the below email today;
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and please accept my apology for the delay in responding. I have asked the Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) team to create a payment link for you which you should receive within the next 7 working days. However, there is no guarantee on the timeframe.
> If you don’t receive an email, please send an e-mail to [k[/email] containing your name and GWF reference.
> 
> 
> It’s been 10 weeks now since I received my Appeal withdrawn email.
> 
> Hopefully should receive the call in Letter & IHS link soon


Hi Mehmood 

Myself and my wife from Ukraine are in the exact same situation as you. we received our refusal withdraw letter on the 10/09/18 (just finished week 8 of waiting) and are still waiting for further information. We have not received an IHS link or any additional information. 

I have also just emailed the Home office asking for further information and an IHS link. 

your not alone! its the waiting not being able to do anything which makes it so hard.

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Mehmood16

stevek23 said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted the UKVI last Friday regarding my call in Letter and I received the below email today;
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and please accept my apology for the delay in responding. I have asked the Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) team to create a payment link for you which you should receive within the next 7 working days. However, there is no guarantee on the timeframe.
> If you donâ€™️t receive an email, please send an e-mail to [k[/email] containing your name and GWF reference.
> 
> 
> Itâ€™️s been 10 weeks now since I received my Appeal withdrawn email.
> 
> Hopefully should receive the call in Letter & IHS link soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mehmood
> 
> Myself and my wife from Ukraine are in the exact same situation as you. we received our refusal withdraw letter on the 10/09/18 (just finished week 8 of waiting) and are still waiting for further information. We have not received an IHS link or any additional information.
> 
> I have also just emailed the Home office asking for further information and an IHS link.
> 
> your not alone! its the waiting not being able to do anything which makes it so hard.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve 

I know it’s such a long wait which makes it so hard for ourselves. 

Its best to contact them to get things running fast.

Please do keep me updated on any further emails you receive. 

I will also keep you updated


----------



## Kingadam02

I have received an email from my MP today he has gone email from the home office as follow

Dear mp

Thank you for your email correspondence of 11 October with enclosure on behalf of Mr ........, George Street, , about his wife, Ms partner visa application.

I can confirm that the self assessment tax document sent to us has been linked to the application. 

Ms lodged an appeal against the refusal to the First-tier Tribunal, Immigration and Asylum Chamber (FTTIAC) under appeals reference HU/....... As explained in previous phone calls, we will carry out a further review of the case once the tribunal date is set.

Should Ms ...... have any further enquiries regarding the progress of her appeal, she can contact the FTTIAC quoting her appeals reference number. Contact details can be found on the Ministry of Justice website at: www.justice.gov.uk/contacts/hmcts/tribunals/immigration-asylum
I am really getting worried because they're taking too long as my case is been expedited and the Home Office deadline is 21st of December
Has anyone got any idea if my kcase would be heard before the deadline for the home office to submit their bundle because of the being expedited and is he's a good email or a worrying email
Anyone had sent me Experience


----------



## Patinya1234

hello. I am still waiting for email to submit passport. My court is 15 August and received decision letter on 20 August...my mp called to Ho on 5th November to follow up. Nothing happen until now. Is it normal to wait this long?


----------



## Kingadam62381

*Finally*

Hi everyone,

I would like to share my timeline with you guys in the hope that it gives you some confidence with your applications.

Type - Spouse Settlement Visa - Standard Application
Visa Office - VFS Global, Jalandhar, India
2 May 2018 - Online Application (all payments made at this time)
7 May 2018 - Biometrics
28 May 2018 - Documents sent to Sheffield
22 June 2018 - Sponsor Contacted (telephone interview in relation to employment - time with employer, describe the building, size of company, name some products, last salary date etc. Last approx 25 mins). Unsure if they contacted employer
30 July 2018 - Decision Made (e-mail)
31 July 2018 - Passport ready for collection (phone call). Collected same day. Decision - Refused

They claimed we didn’t meet the Financial Requirements because we didn’t submit documentation to prove rental income which formed part of the income we were relying on. These documents were submitted in the original documents however they managed to miss them out (all 55 pages!)

6 August 2018 - Appeal Lodged
6 September 2018 - Notice of Appeal
3 October 2018 - IHS Refunded
25 October 2018 - Decision Overturned (e-mail), IHS Payment Requested (e-mail), IHS Paid Online
2 November 2018 - Submitted Passport (didn’t receive any call in letter so my wife took the chance and went to VFS Global without an appointment and asked to submit her passport. At first they asked for her TB certificate, which she didn’t take with her, but she showed them their overturn email where it didn’t mention the TB certificate so they accepted her passport). I followed this up with an email with the information they requested - GWF Reference, IHS payment amount, passport submission location, and date. This was all requested in their overturn email
14 November 2018 - Passport ready for collection (phone call). Collected same day. Decision - Granted! 

I wish everyone the very best. Stay strong throughout this process


----------



## Mehmood16

Hi, I received my call in Letter today but still waiting on the IHS payment link. Does anyone know how long that takes?


----------



## Mali786

Congratulations!! bro at least you got call in letter.
I have received my withdrawal email 2 weeks ago
Plz keep updates us thanks


----------



## Mali786

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi, I received my call in Letter today but still waiting on the IHS payment link. Does anyone know how long that takes?


Congratulations


----------



## londoner007

Get in touch with you MP


----------



## Mali786

londoner007 said:


> Get in touch with you MP


Yea sure what about u


----------



## Mehmood16

I received my call in Letter last Monday. But haven’t t received my IHS Payment Link.

I contacted my MP but no response from her yet.

I also sent an email to Home Office to request the link but still no response.

Is there no other way to make the payment?


----------



## londoner007

No, they will need to send you a specific link to pay it, which enables them to link the payment to your application


----------



## Mehmood16

londoner007 said:


> No, they will need to send you a specific link to pay it, which enables them to link the payment to your application



Ok thank you.
Looks like I just have to wait then


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> I contacted the UKVI last Friday regarding my call in Letter and I received the below email today;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and please accept my apology for the delay in responding. I have asked the Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) team to create a payment link for you which you should receive within the next 7 working days. However, there is no guarantee on the timeframe.
> 
> If you donâ€t receive an email, please send an e-mail to [email protected] containing your name and GWF reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itâ€s been 10 weeks now since I received my Appeal withdrawn email.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully should receive the call in Letter & IHS link soon




Hi mehmood congratulations to you received your call in letter but I’m still waiting my call in letter my appeal was allowed on 1st October 2018. 
How you contacted Home Office regarding your call in letter? My solicter contacted 14 November 2018 email to determination team but still no reply my appeal was expedited appeal. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

I have received this letter from the court on Saturday call the tribunal today the Home Office still haven't sent their bundle yet all the evidence
Has anyone had this similar letter to mine or what is my next step what happened next


----------



## Mehmood16

Quick update...

I received my IHS payment link yesterday. I have made the payment.

Today I submitted my passport at the visa centre


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted the UKVI last Friday regarding my call in Letter and I received the below email today;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and please accept my apology for the delay in responding. I have asked the Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) team to create a payment link for you which you should receive within the next 7 working days. However, there is no guarantee on the timeframe.
> 
> If you donâ€t receive an email, please send an e-mail to [email protected] containing your name and GWF reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itâ€s been 10 weeks now since I received my Appeal withdrawn email.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully should receive the call in Letter & IHS link soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mehmood congratulations to you received your call in letter but I’m still waiting my call in letter my appeal was allowed on 1st October 2018.
> How you contacted Home Office regarding your call in letter? My solicter contacted 14 November 2018 email to determination team but still no reply my appeal was expedited appeal.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi hasipati 

I contacted them by the UKVI website. They charged me £5.48 for the email.


----------



## Mali786

Mehmood16 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> I received my IHS payment link yesterday. I have made the payment.
> 
> Today I submitted my passport at the visa centre


Congratulations mehmood plz keep us update 
Thanks


----------



## stevek23

Mehmood16 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> I received my IHS payment link yesterday. I have made the payment.
> 
> Today I submitted my passport at the visa centre


Congrats Mehmood hopefully you get the passport back quickly.

out of interest the call in letter you received, was this via post or email? 
im still waiting for both the call in letter and IHS link. 

thanks


----------



## hasipati

stevek23 said:


> Congrats Mehmood hopefully you get the passport back quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> out of interest the call in letter you received, was this via post or email?
> 
> im still waiting for both the call in letter and IHS link.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




I am also waiting Appeal Allowed 1st October 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Today i received email  to submit passport to your VAC.
Can i submit only passport or TB test required? 
I will submit my passport in Lahore VAC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

hasipati said:


> URGENT ADVICE:
> Today i received email  to submit passport to your VAC.
> Can i submit only passport or TB test required?
> I will submit my passport in Lahore VAC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevek23

hasipati said:


> Today i received email  to submit passport to your VAC.
> Can i submit only passport or TB test required?
> I will submit my passport in Lahore VAC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. my wife has also received a call in email and a IHS email link to pay. we have just payed the IHS link. and will submit the passport tomorrow. 

Im interested to know how long it takes to receive the passport back? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasipati

Urgent Advice please
I need to book appointment or not for submission my passport ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Today i received email  to submit passport to your VAC.
> Can i submit only passport or TB test required?
> I will submit my passport in Lahore VAC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only submit passport, Tb test will be required at the Airport.

No you don’t need to book an appointment, you just walk in with your confirmation letter. Make sure u pay your IHS payment first


----------



## Mehmood16

stevek23 said:


> hasipati said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today i received email  to submit passport to your VAC.
> Can i submit only passport or TB test required?
> I will submit my passport in Lahore VAC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. my wife has also received a call in email and a IHS email link to pay. we have just payed the IHS link. and will submit the passport tomorrow.
> 
> Im interested to know how long it takes to receive the passport back?
Click to expand...

Congrats Stevek23

I think it can take upto 3 weeks


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Only submit passport, Tb test will be required at the Airport.
> 
> No you don’t need to book an appointment, you just walk in with your confirmation letter. Make sure u pay your IHS payment first




No I don’t need IHS payment i am not on this category 
Thanks for everyone all the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

hasipati said:


> Today i received email  to submit passport to your VAC.
> Can i submit only passport or TB test required?
> I will submit my passport in Lahore VAC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations im so happy for you. Its my 4rd weeks of withdrawal my case. How long they take for call in letter and ihs fee. Maybe u need tb test when u submit ur passport. Im not sure. Any update plz keep us update 
Thanks


----------



## hasipati

Mali786 said:


> Congratulations im so happy for you. Its my 4rd weeks of withdrawal my case. How long they take for call in letter and ihs fee. Maybe u need tb test when u submit ur passport. Im not sure. Any update plz keep us update
> Thanks



Thanks let’s see what happened tomorrow I’m going submit my passport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

hasipati said:


> Mali786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations im so happy for you. Its my 4rd weeks of withdrawal my case. How long they take for call in letter and ihs fee. Maybe u need tb test when u submit ur passport. Im not sure. Any update plz keep us update
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks let’s see what happened tomorrow I’m going submit my passport
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Best of luck


----------



## hasipati

Today I submitted my passport with call in letter with2 to 3 weeks processing time 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

hasipati said:


> Today I submitted my passport with call in letter with2 to 3 weeks processing time
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is Tb test needed when you submit passport?


----------



## hasipati

Mali786 said:


> is Tb test needed when you submit passport?




No need TB test only when you travel to uk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

Teuta said:


> Hi
> 
> My hearing date at the FTT supposed to be today 30 October but yesterday at 29 of October my husband called at the judge to ask if is it continuing, because i got a letter in the 8 October from ICQAT letter withdrawal, after that the ftt sends me a letter that the appel continues and if i want that still the decision to be withdrawn i have to write a letter withdrawal to them. After that i wrote that letter and to vacate my hearing date also, so when my husband called them they said that it has been cancelled my hearing date.
> 
> My question is it is a bad thing, or did they accepted my appeal as withdrawn, do i have to wait the judges to write me the decision or how the process goes? I read all of your experience but I didn’t notice anywhere that somebody’s hearing date has been cancelled. I’m very worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the judges has to write me or somebody else since i have no clue who or what, how long is the process??
> Thank you


any update??


----------



## Kingadam02

I had an email on Friday from the review team asking me for my SA300 302 because my court is on the 13th pray for me I'll get a positive decision I will keep you updated


----------



## josigoesbrit

Kingadam62381 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my timeline with you guys in the hope that it gives you some confidence with your applications.
> 
> Type - Spouse Settlement Visa - Standard Application
> Visa Office - VFS Global, Jalandhar, India
> 2 May 2018 - Online Application (all payments made at this time)
> 7 May 2018 - Biometrics
> 28 May 2018 - Documents sent to Sheffield
> 22 June 2018 - Sponsor Contacted (telephone interview in relation to employment - time with employer, describe the building, size of company, name some products, last salary date etc. Last approx 25 mins). Unsure if they contacted employer
> 30 July 2018 - Decision Made (e-mail)
> 31 July 2018 - Passport ready for collection (phone call). Collected same day. Decision - Refused
> 
> They claimed we didn’t meet the Financial Requirements because we didn’t submit documentation to prove rental income which formed part of the income we were relying on. These documents were submitted in the original documents however they managed to miss them out (all 55 pages!)
> 
> 6 August 2018 - Appeal Lodged
> 6 September 2018 - Notice of Appeal
> 3 October 2018 - IHS Refunded
> 25 October 2018 - Decision Overturned (e-mail), IHS Payment Requested (e-mail), IHS Paid Online
> 2 November 2018 - Submitted Passport (didn’t receive any call in letter so my wife took the chance and went to VFS Global without an appointment and asked to submit her passport. At first they asked for her TB certificate, which she didn’t take with her, but she showed them their overturn email where it didn’t mention the TB certificate so they accepted her passport). I followed this up with an email with the information they requested - GWF Reference, IHS payment amount, passport submission location, and date. This was all requested in their overturn email
> 14 November 2018 - Passport ready for collection (phone call). Collected same day. Decision - Granted!
> 
> I wish everyone the very best. Stay strong throughout this process


Just curious, when you sent the appeal, did you only send the required documents, or did you send everything you had previously sent with the missing documents added?

Thanks so much and congrats!


----------



## Kingadam02

Hi
I have only sent prove of my income and covering letter


----------



## Kingadam02

I have received a withdrawal letter today
To Grant clearance entry
How long will it take to pay the IHS


----------



## stevek23

Kingadam02 said:


> I have received a withdrawal letter today
> To Grant clearance entry
> How long will it take to pay the IHS


Hi Adam

it took around 10 weeks to receive our call in letter and IHS payment link. on 8 weeks i rang the expensive home office number and got them to escalate to the IHS team. i previously read it should take around 8 weeks. 

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## Kingadam02

Wow
Thank you


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Guys,
I received withdraw email with letter attached in the email on 30.11.2018
and then on 3.12.2018 my solicitor received the letter advising the case has been withdrawn, 
we have responded back advising we are happy and accept the withdraw decision. 

what happens next ?
how long it takes to get the IHS link sent or email/letter to submit password after withdrawal letters and email?
any advice would be great thanks 


thank you


----------



## stevek23

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I received withdraw email with letter attached in the email on 30.11.2018
> and then on 3.12.2018 my solicitor received the letter advising the case has been withdrawn,
> we have responded back advising we are happy and accept the withdraw decision.
> 
> what happens next ?
> how long it takes to get the IHS link sent or email/letter to submit password after withdrawal letters and email?
> any advice would be great thanks
> 
> 
> thank you


Hello 

the next step will be the following:

1. you will receive an email inviting you to submit your passport and that you will receive a IHS payment link soon. (10 weeks from withdrawl)

2. you will then receive the IHS top up link 
3. after paying the IHS fee you go to submit your passport with your invitation email and IHS payment reference.

it took roughly 10 weeks and several phone calls to the home office to receive the email inviting to submit passport. 

good luck

Steve


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi STeve,

Thank you for reply back, i guess i will have to just wait and be little patient for future email/letter to come through.
i will update you guys as soon i hear anything soon to help other or the time line etc 



Thanks


----------



## hasipati

Call in letter received : 29/11/2018
Passport submitted Lahore VAC: 30/11/2018
My TB test Appointment will take:10/12/2018
Waiting for passport
No need to pay IHS payment 
Can anyone please tell me how many days Islamabad embassy issue me a visa/passport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

hasipati said:


> Call in letter received : 29/11/2018
> Passport submitted Lahore VAC: 30/11/2018
> My TB test Appointment will take:10/12/2018
> Waiting for passport
> No need to pay IHS payment
> Can anyone please tell me how many days Islamabad embassy issue me a visa/passport
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 to 6 weeks but not sure may be more. We have no choice but have to wait


----------



## hasipati

Mali786 said:


> 4 to 6 weeks but not sure may be more. We have no choice but have to wait




You submitted your pssport ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

hasipati said:


> Mali786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 to 6 weeks but not sure may be more. We have no choice but have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You submitted your pssport ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not yet im waiting for my call in later and ihs links. Its my 5th week of my withdrawal email and still i dont hear anything.


----------



## josigoesbrit

Anyone get a blank white screen for the final page of the online appeal?? The page that should come up after pressing finish does not seem to be working for me. Any advice?


----------



## hasipati

Mali786 said:


> Not yet im waiting for my call in later and ihs links. Its my 5th week of my withdrawal email and still i dont hear anything.




InshaAllah you will receive your call in letter on 8th week because I received on 8th week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamamiya

Kingadam02 said:


> I had an email on Friday from the review team asking me for my SA300 302 because my court is on the 13th pray for me I'll get a positive decision I will keep you updated


Hi, my hearing date is also on the 13th of Dec as well. My lawyer just sent in our bundle. Am hoping the presenting officers in the Home Office reviews and realise their mistake. In all, it would end well.


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> 
> 
> I received my IHS payment link yesterday. I have made the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I submitted my passport at the visa centre



Hi mehmood you received your passport back with visa ? And where you submit your passport? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

i have received a withdrawal letter on 03/12/18 
stating 
the original decision has been withdrawn and a recommendation made to the decision making center where your original application was decided to grant entry clearance 
i hope they are issuing my with visa
cause i didnt like the word recommention
any advise please


----------



## Rupert Rigsby

I and my wife are Indian nationals who live in EU where we are legal residents. Will we be allowed to visit UK visa free after exit to visit our family. If we do then need visa how long it take if you going to family funeral.


----------



## hasipati

hasipati said:


> InshaAllah you will receive your call in letter on 8th week because I received on 8th week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi mehood you received your passport back ? I’m still waiting today to 2 weeks completed.
Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

I hope  passport Back Next Week my plan to go UK  before Christmas and My birthday  too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick update...
> 
> 
> 
> I received my IHS payment link yesterday. I have made the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I submitted my passport at the visa centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mehmood you received your passport back with visa ? And where you submit your passport? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Hasipati

No still waiting.. it’s been over 2 weeks now since I submitted my passport.


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi Hasipati
> 
> No still waiting.. it’s been over 2 weeks now since I submitted my passport.




Thanks for reply can you please tell me the location where you submitted your passport ? I think we submitted passports same date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hasipati
> 
> No still waiting.. it’s been over 2 weeks now since I submitted my passport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply can you please tell me the location where you submitted your passport ? I think we submitted passports same date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Hasipati

I submitted my passport in Pakistan Mirpur on the 28/11/18.

You?


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi Hasipati
> 
> I submitted my passport in Pakistan Mirpur on the 28/11/18.
> 
> You?




I summitted my passport 30-11-2018 in Lahore. Please let me know when you will receive your passport back .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamamiya

Hi everyone. Update on my appeal hearing which took place on the 13th Dec . It went well according to wat my hubby said. The home office rep did not come but the judge still caried out the hearing without their attendance. The judge ruled to our favour after viewing the evidences before him and stated in his recommendation that the home office should refund us back our money. He promised to send out the judgement before christmas. I hear the Home office has 28 days to appeal. Please after this whats the next step.


----------



## hasipati

Mamamiya said:


> Hi everyone. Update on my appeal hearing which took place on the 13th Dec . It went well according to wat my hubby said. The home office rep did not come but the judge still caried out the hearing without their attendance. The judge ruled to our favour after viewing the evidences before him and stated in his recommendation that the home office should refund us back our money. He promised to send out the judgement before christmas. I hear the Home office has 28 days to appeal. Please after this whats the next step.



When judge send you written decision on the date after you need to wait another 8 to 12 weeks for call in letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

Hi everyone
I've paid my IHS yesterday got a confirmation email the receipt number 
How long for the call in letter will take to receive


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi Hasipati
> 
> No still waiting.. it’s been over 2 weeks now since I submitted my passport.




Hi mehmmod today i call about my pasaport status they told me your decision has been made lets see when VFS will call me to collect passport hope all is well with you 
Best wishes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi Hasipati
> 
> I submitted my passport in Pakistan Mirpur on the 28/11/18.
> 
> You?




Hi mehmood any update ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hasipati
> 
> I submitted my passport in Pakistan Mirpur on the 28/11/18.
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mehmood any update ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No update yet..
My MP contacted the home office yesterday and they told them that the final checks are completed now and they will issue the visa immediately now.
Let’s hope I hear something very soon.
MP will contact the home office again next week, if I don’t hear anytime by this week.
I will update u


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> No update yet..
> My MP contacted the home office yesterday and they told them that the final checks are completed now and they will issue the visa immediately now.
> Let’s hope I hear something very soon.
> MP will contact the home office again next week, if I don’t hear anytime by this week.
> I will update u




Tomorrow we will receive passports inshaAllah don’t worry  
Best wishes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

I need some information TB test require for Travel?
thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

My wife submitted her passport yesterday inchallah we hear good news soon


----------



## Ebishak

Hi every one 
Online Spouse visa application submitted on 15 August 2017 
Refused 23 October 2017
Reason for refusal home office said we have not submitted TB test marriage certificate etc but actually my solicitor have submitted each and every document and home office have missed to collect all the required documents.
Involved MP and he called home office said that they have all documents on which there case is refused. Home office simply said apply for appeal.
Appeal submitted 14 November 2017 and online fee was taken out from our account . again they have missed our online fee and were not able to find in 8 month after 8 month( june 2018) they have send us apology letter saying that we are sorry your fees was dislocated due to admin error. 
Appeal reopen on 15 August 2018 
ECM review Dates 27 November 2018 but no response
Court Date Send in December 2018 
Court Date is 23 May 2019 

This is getting stress full 
Please tell me how to ask home office to take decision on my appeal and how to ask tribunal For court date quickly
Thanks


----------



## hasipati

Hi mehmood any update??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

Kingadam02 said:


> My wife submitted her passport yesterday inchallah we hear good news soon


 where u submitted the passport because u get call in later and ihs links so quickly. Its my 7th weeks of my withdrawal i didnt hear anything


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> No update yet..
> My MP contacted the home office yesterday and they told them that the final checks are completed now and they will issue the visa immediately now.
> Let’s hope I hear something very soon.
> MP will contact the home office again next week, if I don’t hear anytime by this week.
> I will update u




Hi mehmood any update ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No update yet..
> My MP contacted the home office yesterday and they told them that the final checks are completed now and they will issue the visa immediately now.
> Let’s hope I hear something very soon.
> MP will contact the home office again next week, if I don’t hear anytime by this week.
> I will update u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mehmood any update ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No not yet


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> No not yet




Same here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceyhan81

*cey*

here is my timeline

spouse visa application from turkey 21/02/2018
refused because of nhs debt 22/06/2016

same day appealed paper hearing

expedited court date 07/12/2018

allowed 

11/12/2018 decision withdrawn
12/12/2018 decision overturned 
13/12/2018 ihs payment
14/12/2018 passport submitted 

still waiting
sent a lot of mails and phone calls with mp and homeoffice

good luck


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Guys

I also got letter from home office and tribunal and ECm that my spouse vsia has been withdrawn,. its been nearly three weeks I still have not recive the link for IHS payment, but some people have got there really quickly,
who do we contact or how we contact to get the IHS payment sent via email.



Thank you


----------



## ceyhan81

you will get decision overturned mail first


----------



## Mali786

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I also got letter from home office and tribunal and ECm that my spouse vsia has been withdrawn,. its been nearly three weeks I still have not recive the link for IHS payment, but some people have got there really quickly,
> who do we contact or how we contact to get the IHS payment sent via email.
> Thank you


You have to wait 8 weeks or more. I received withdrawal at 7th Nov. Im still waiting for ihr link and call in letter .im hoping next week may be i get the emails.


----------



## Mali786

Mehmood16 said:


> hasipati said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No update yet..
> My MP contacted the home office yesterday and they told them that the final checks are completed now and they will issue the visa immediately now.
> Let’s hope I hear something very soon.
> MP will contact the home office again next week, if I don’t hear anytime by this week.
> I will update u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mehmood any update ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not yet
Click to expand...

Any updates guys regarding ur passport? 
And i need also ur help guys 
Its my 8th week of my withdrawal email and still i dont hear anything. How can i contact the home office? Plz help


----------



## Mehmood16

Hi guys 

Quick update.. I received a phone call yesterday to collect my passport.

I collected my passport today & Visa Granted

Good luck to everyone else, I pray you guys receive your passports soon 🙏🏼


----------



## Mali786

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Quick update.. I received a phone call yesterday to collect my passport.
> 
> I collected my passport today & Visa Granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, I pray you guys receive your passports soon ðŸ™️Â�ðŸÂ�¼


 Congratulations mehmood


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Quick update.. I received a phone call yesterday to collect my passport.
> 
> 
> 
> I collected my passport today & Visa Granted
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, I pray you guys receive your passports soon ðŸ�ðŸ�¼




Hi mehmood

Congratulations I’m very happy  about your visa what time you received call/email? And when you collected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamamiya

Congrats . I am happy for you. 
I am still waiting for my own letter so i can start counting the days.lol. May this new year bring us great news. 


Mehmood16 said:


> Hi guys
> Quick update.. I received a phone call yesterday to collect my passport.
> 
> I collected my passport today & Visa Granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, I pray you guys receive your passports soon ðŸ™️Â�ðŸÂ�¼


----------



## MY18

Hi guys,
I am currently appealing for a spouse visa and would like to share my timeline:
–> 29.03.2018 – Application for MY18 spouce visa (priority, from Russia)
–> 04.05.18 (email received on 09.05.18) – Refusal due to not submitting Eligibility Financial Requirement as below:
“In respect of salaried employment in the UK (except where paragraph 9 applies), all of the following evidence must be provided:
(a) Payslips covering:
(i) a period of 6 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for at least 6 months (and where paragraph 13(b) of this Appendix does not apply); or
(ii) any period of salaried employment in the period of 12 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for less than 6 months (or at least 6 months but the person does not rely on paragraph 13(a) of this Appendix), or in the financial year(s) relied upon by a self-employed person. - Submitted
(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming: - Not submitted for previous employment
(i) the person’s employment and gross annual salary; (ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).
(c) Personal bank statements corresponding to the same period(s) as the payslips at paragraph 2(a), showing that the salary has been paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partnerjointly.– Not submitted. The bank statements submitted do not demonstrate your sponsors salary being credited to the account. <…>
Given the above, I am not satisfied that you have submitted all specified documentary evidence to support your application. As a result, I am not satisfied that you have satisfactorily demonstrated that your sponsor is in receipt of a gross annual salary of at least £18,600. Your application has therefore been refused under paragraph E-ECP.3.1.”
–> 30.05.18 – Appeal lodged (Paper Hearing).
–> 11.06.18 – Payment proceed.
–> 04.07.18 – Notice of pending appeal (IA10): “This process is expected to take approximately 15 weeks.”
–> 29.09.18 – IHS payment refunded.
–> 17.10.18 – Deadline hasn’t been met by the Home Office. Since that we’ve called the Tribunal everyday – nothing.
–> 23.10.18 – My husband contacted his local MP
–> 26.10.18 – Response from our local MP as below:
“I’m writing to let you know that, on the basis of information you provided, I have written on your behalf to HM Courts and Trbunal Service (HMCTS). I will write to you again as soon as I receive a response from them. If you have not heard from me whithin next five weeks, please contact my office again quoting the reference above.”
–> 24.10.18 – IA35 form was issued with the dedline for any additional written evidence for expidite hearing to be provided before 20.12.18. We received this letter only on 26.11.2018 and on additional request from us. Even our local MP received a response from the FTT before us.
–> 28.11.18 – We sent our compassionate reasons for an expedite hearing to the IAC Birmingham (Tribunal).
–> 05.12.18 – WITHDRAWAL LETTER from International Casework and Quality Assurance Team (ICQAT).
–> 06.12.18 – We contacted UKVI on our further steps (call-in letter, HIS link, submitting passport) and their deadlines.
–> 11.12.18 – UKVI requested additional information about the applicant (MY18): Full name, Dare of Birth, GWF number, IHS number, Passport number, Place of submission, Type of visa applied for, Date of biometrics, Nationality, Email address used on application.
–> 14.12.18 – UKVI returned with the following email: “Thank you for the information you have provided. We escalated your case to the relevant department on 13/12/2018. You should be contacted regarding your case within 15 working days from the date of escalation. Your patience is highly appreciated. Regards, UK Visas and Immigration”.
–> 28.12.18 – UKVI returned with the following email: “hank you for your enquiry. You should be contacted shortly to pay your IHS. Please note, the link is only valid for 7 days. After this time it will expire and you will need another link. If you have any further enquiries, please visit our website at GOV.UK. Kind Regards, UKVI Contact Centre Service - UK Decision Making Centre”.

I hope to update my timeline with more positive news shortly.


----------



## MY18

Hi guys, can anyone tell me what I should receive first - call-in letter or IHS link? How doe the call-in letter look like? 
Kingadam02, had your wife actually received a call-in letter before submitting her passport? Or did she go to the visa centre with the IHS payment confirmation?
Thanks


----------



## MY18

Kingadam02 said:


> My wife submitted her passport yesterday inchallah we hear good news soon


Hi Kingadam02, 
Had your wife actually received a call-in letter before submitting her passport? Or did she go to the visa centre with the IHS payment confirmation? How does the call-in letter look like?
Thanks


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Quick update.. I received a phone call yesterday to collect my passport.
> 
> 
> 
> I collected my passport today & Visa Granted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, I pray you guys receive your passports soon ðŸÂ�ðŸÂ�¼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mehmood
> 
> Congratulations I’m very happy  about your visa what time you received call/email? And when you collected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I received a phone call on Thursday 27th at around 4pm. I collected my passport the next day 28th. Traveling to UK next week to join my wife & kid


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> I received a phone call on Thursday 27th at around 4pm. I collected my passport the next day 28th. Traveling to UK next week to join my wife & kid



You don’t need TB test ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

No call in letter
Paid ihs and submitted her passport
It say on email


----------



## Mehmood16

hasipati said:


> Mehmood16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received a phone call on Thursday 27th at around 4pm. I collected my passport the next day 28th. Traveling to UK next week to join my wife & kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t need TB test ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes u do need TB test.

I got mines done today


----------



## hasipati

Mehmood16 said:


> Yes u do need TB test.
> 
> I got mines done today




Sorry but i think today was Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevek23

Mehmood16 said:


> Yes u do need TB test.
> 
> I got mines done today


Congrats on getting the passport back Mehmood. 

my wife submitted her passport on 30/11/18. 
i rang the home office this morning for an update and they said "the current status is awaiting a decision" and have escalated now. 

Surely after the home office withdrawing and granting the visa the decision has already been made? The HO are a complete joke at every stage. its now been 4.5 weeks since submitting the passport. 

My wife will now need to get her 3rd tb certificate as the other 2 have expired since the first application. :mad2:


----------



## hasipati

stevek23 said:


> Congrats on getting the passport back Mehmood.
> 
> 
> 
> my wife submitted her passport on 30/11/18.
> 
> i rang the home office this morning for an update and they said "the current status is awaiting a decision" and have escalated now.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely after the home office withdrawing and granting the visa the decision has already been made? The HO are a complete joke at every stage. its now been 4.5 weeks since submitting the passport.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife will now need to get her 3rd tb certificate as the other 2 have expired since the first application. :mad2:




I’m same boat i also submitted my passport 30/11 but till no reply from HO
Where you submitted your passport ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevek23

hasipati said:


> I’m same boat i also submitted my passport 30/11 but till no reply from HO
> Where you submitted your passport ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my wife submitted passport in kiev ukraine


----------



## ash83

*First tier appeal timeline*

Hi all, I am new to the site and nice to see people sharing their timelines.

Here is mine.

Application for spouse visa made from Dhaka, Bangladesh in Oct 2017
It was a priority application

Refused on Dec 2017 but did not receive the refusal until Feb 2018 as the application was stuck with ECM due to refusal under 320(11) discretionary refusal using aggravating factors

We appealed to first tier tribunal with legal representation

Court hearing date: 21st Dec 2018

Hearing went ok but have to wait until decision from Judge, who said that we should hear within 6 weeks

Anyone else had hearing during Nov and Dec, will be great to share timelines.

Good luck all!


----------



## MY18

Kingadam02 said:


> No call in letter
> Paid ihs and submitted her passport
> It say on email


Thanks a lot for your reply! Can you show/describe how does the call-in letter look like?


----------



## Kingadam02

MY18 said:


> Kingadam02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No call in letter
> Paid ihs and submitted her passport
> It say on email
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply! Can you show/describe how does the call-in letter look like?
Click to expand...

No idea
We got an email the link for IHS and on the email is says once you have paid your IHS print this email take it a long with your passport and submit it 
Now been two weeks I'm still waiting


----------



## Mamamiya

Hi. Mine was on thev13th. According to my hubby it went well.
Now we are waiting for the judges's letter and detailsin the next step.
Rest assured that it would end in Praise. Have a great 2019 ahead.


ash83 said:


> Hi all, I am new to the site and nice to see people sharing their timelines.
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> Application for spouse visa made from Dhaka, Bangladesh in Oct 2017
> It was a priority application
> 
> Refused on Dec 2017 but did not receive the refusal until Feb 2018 as the application was stuck with ECM due to refusal under 320(11) discretionary refusal using aggravating factors
> 
> We appealed to first tier tribunal with legal representation
> 
> Court hearing date: 21st Dec 2018
> 
> Hearing went ok but have to wait until decision from Judge, who said that we should hear within 6 weeks
> 
> Anyone else had hearing during Nov and Dec, will be great to share timelines.
> 
> Good luck all!


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Hi. Mine was on thev13th. According to my hubby it went well.
> Now we are waiting for the judges's letter and detailsin the next step.
> Rest assured that it would end in Praise. Have a great 2019 ahead.


Thanks for sharing, have a great year ahead too!


----------



## hasipati

Passport submitted 30/11/2018
Today received IHS topup link 450£ 
Can anyone tell me what type of visa Home office issuing me ? Because previously I’m exempted from ihs payment.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MY18

Kingadam02 said:


> No idea
> We got an email the link for IHS and on the email is says once you have paid your IHS print this email take it a long with your passport and submit it
> Now been two weeks I'm still waiting


Thanks a lot for this information!
I'm sorry to ask this but how much is the IHS fee now? I heard it has doubled since December 2018.


----------



## Kingadam02

MY18 said:


> Kingadam02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea
> We got an email the link for IHS and on the email is says once you have paid your IHS print this email take it a long with your passport and submit it
> Now been two weeks I'm still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for this information!
> I'm sorry to ask this but how much is the IHS fee now? I heard it has doubled since December 2018.
Click to expand...


Hi there
Is £200 a year
You have to pay for 3 years
I paid £635


----------



## hasipati

Kingadam02 said:


> Hi there
> Is £200 a year
> You have to pay for 3 years
> I paid £635




But i paid 450£ why you paid 600£


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MY18

Kingadam02 said:


> Hi there
> Is £200 a year
> You have to pay for 3 years
> I paid £635



Thanks! I paid the same last time.


----------



## Kingadam02

hasipati said:


> Kingadam02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> Is £200 a year
> You have to pay for 3 years
> I paid £635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i paid 450£ why you paid 600£
> 
> I have no idea
> Have youcalled home office today
> Any update
Click to expand...


----------



## hasipati

No I’m just paid my ihs payment today now visa will processed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maaz271

Hi my hearing was 4th December and I'm also waiting for judge decision


----------



## sitesh.ravani

Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:

Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
Received Home office email: 13/12/18
IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)

Still waiting to collect passport

I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?

Also will the passport go to Sheffield or will visa be issued in India?


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi my hearing was 4th December and I'm also waiting for judge decision


We have similar timelines. Best of luck!


----------



## ash83

sitesh.ravani said:


> Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:
> 
> Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
> Received Home office email: 13/12/18
> IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
> Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)
> 
> Still waiting to collect passport
> 
> I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?
> 
> Also will the passport go to Sheffield or will visa be issued in India?


The passport does not to go Sheffield or UK. It is likely going to the High Commission in India in New Delhi who will process the stamp and send back to your VFS centre.

It looks like you will hear from them soon, best of luck!


----------



## Kingadam02

Hi
Withdraw letter on 03/12
IHS paid on 17/12
Passport submitted on 18/12
Still waiting


----------



## Bilal14

Hi everyone I’m new in this forum. Just want to share my spouse visa timeline 
Visa applied on 27 July refused on 27 August and appealeded on 3rd September and received notice of appeal on 10th of October after that still waiting for ECM reply.. what shall I have to do.15 weeks will be complete on 31 of jan.. any suggestions plz


----------



## hasipati

Kingadam02 said:


> Hi
> Withdraw letter on 03/12
> IHS paid on 17/12
> Passport submitted on 18/12
> Still waiting




I submitted my 30/11 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceyhan81

*hi*

update I received a phone call in morning at 9 and collected my passport visa granted beginning at 9 january.My case was expedited because of my child had some health issues.I wrote everywhere including Istanbul VAC Turkey, international enquiry , complaints team and our Mp to expedite my process and it workedGood luck to everyone


----------



## ceyhan81

*hi*



Bilal14 said:


> Hi everyone I’m new in this forum. Just want to share my spouse visa timeline
> Visa applied on 27 July refused on 27 August and appealeded on 3rd September and received notice of appeal on 10th of October after that still waiting for ECM reply.. what shall I have to do.15 weeks will be complete on 31 of jan.. any suggestions plz


Find a way to expedite your appeal about you our your family


----------



## Kingadam02

ceyhan81 said:


> you will get decision overturned mail first


Can you tell me your timeline pls


----------



## hasipati

ceyhan81 said:


> update I received a phone call in morning at 9 and collected my passport visa granted beginning at 9 january.My case was expedited because of my child had some health issues.I wrote everywhere including Istanbul VAC Turkey, international enquiry , complaints team and our Mp to expedite my process and it workedGood luck to everyone




Can you please share your timeline
My appeal was also expedited appeal

Thanks and congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilal14

ceyhan81 said:


> Bilal14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I’m new in this forum. Just want to share my spouse visa timeline
> Visa applied on 27 July refused on 27 August and appealeded on 3rd September and received notice of appeal on 10th of October after that still waiting for ECM reply.. what shall I have to do.15 weeks will be complete on 31 of jan.. any suggestions plz
> 
> 
> 
> Find a way to expedite your appeal about you our your family
Click to expand...

Thanks I will try because my wife isn’t well and she is on PIP so what’s the best way to inform them about her health condition.


----------



## hamadkhan1

*IHS Payment Done*

Hi Guys 

So my initial Spouse UK Visa refused back in April 2018 
I then appealed in April 2018.
I received Withdrawal Email on 30th Nov 2018
I Then received the withdrawal letter on 7th Dec 2018 
on 7th Jan 2019 I received the Link for IHS payment which was done yesterday 
received email confirmation the payment was successful and I emailed it to IHS department as per email instruction 

what the next step?
will I have to wait for another email/call to submit passport ? 
or can I submit the passport now after the IHS payment is done ?




Thank you


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi,

I am in similar position as you, I received the IHS payment link yesterday and payment is done, 
do I submit passport now or will I get another email asking to submit passport ?


thank you


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am in similar position as you, I received the IHS payment link yesterday and payment is done,
> 
> do I submit passport now or will I get another email asking to submit passport ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you




If they mention HO will contact you again via email to submit your passport so please wait for call in letter or contact international enquiry’s 
I think you must wait for another email to submit your passport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Hasipati,


Thank you for your reply back, yes I received email which says please pay the IHS charges, it doesn't mention anything about passport submission, 
but in the email it does say once the payment is done please email the ref number of IHS to a IHS XXXX team. 

Thanks


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hi Hasipati,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply back, yes I received email which says please pay the IHS charges, it doesn't mention anything about passport submission,
> but in the email it does say once the payment is done please email the ref number of IHS to a IHS XXXX team.
> 
> Thanks




Yes email back to ihs department Sheffield 

Your GWF number
Name DOB
Appeal Number 
Ihs payment reference number 

I was done  on 4th January 2019
Call in letter 29 November 2018 
Pasaport submitted 30 November 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hi Hasipati,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply back, yes I received email which says please pay the IHS charges, it doesn't mention anything about passport submission,
> but in the email it does say once the payment is done please email the ref number of IHS to a IHS XXXX team.
> 
> Thanks




I hope you will hear soon from HO for submission of your passport or you need to contact appeal determination team 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamadkhan1

thanks for the information,
yes I did send all that info yesterday to - ihs department Sheffield 

have you got your passport back since you submitted on 30 nov 2018 ?


----------



## hasipati

hamadkhan1 said:


> thanks for the information,
> yes I did send all that info yesterday to - ihs department Sheffield
> 
> have you got your passport back since you submitted on 30 nov 2018 ?




Check you inbox

I’m still
Waiting for my passport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceyhan81

my timeline

21/02/2018 application from Turkey

22/06/2018 refused 

22/06/2018 appeal paper hearing

15/10/2018 15 weeks over
expedited and 07/12/2018 appeal allowed
11/12/2018 decision withdrawn
12/12/2018 decision overturned after many mails to VAC
13/12/2018 ihs top up mail after many mails to ihssheffield
14/12/2018 passport submitted again many mails to mp and sheffield
07/01/2019 passport collected after a phone call at 9


----------



## Kingadam02

ceyhan81 said:


> my timeline
> 
> 21/02/2018 application from Turkey
> 
> 22/06/2018 refused
> 
> 22/06/2018 appeal paper hearing
> 
> 15/10/2018 15 weeks over
> expedited and 07/12/2018 appeal allowed
> 11/12/2018 decision withdrawn
> 12/12/2018 decision overturned after many mails to VAC
> 13/12/2018 ihs top up mail after many mails to ihssheffield
> 14/12/2018 passport submitted again many mails to mp and sheffield
> 07/01/2019 passport collected after a phone call at 9


Congratulation for getting your visa do you have the email address the one you used


----------



## Illyrian

Hello can someone tell me about timeline
Applied on 10 October 2018
Refused on 31 October 2018
Appealed on 28-th November 2018
On 03 December i received email from tribunal that Confirmation of my order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service. How long should i wait HO to get back with their decision? Thank you


----------



## Kingadam02

15 weeks
Then you have to wait for date
Them ecm has to do review before court date
Ecm will make decision to withdraw or go to court


----------



## Illyrian

So basically ECM has 15 weeks to review the grounds I've submitted on the appeal before coming with decision?


----------



## Illyrian

Does this mean that after 15 weeks from the day I've submitted appeal ECM comes with decision or it's within 15 weeks since the day I've appealed?


----------



## Kingadam02

Illyrian said:


> Does this mean that after 15 weeks from the day I've submitted appeal ECM comes with decision or it's within 15 weeks since the day I've appealed?


With my case what happened my deadline was on the 13th of December for the 15 weeks
On the 3rd of December ecm made a decision to withdraw
But I've read some thread people they're 15 weeks was over and when they got the court date ecm done the review some got withdrawal some went to court but if you have a good case they will withdrawal I hope you win and this information can help you


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash I have my decision on Monday and it's granted thank God.wish you have result soon and successful


----------



## Kingadam02

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash I have my decision on Monday and it's granted thank God.wish you have result soon and successful


Congratulation
Can you share your timeline please


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash I have my decision on Monday and it's granted thank God.wish you have result soon and successful


Great news, many congrats!!

Wishing you all the best, hope the next steps also go smoothly. Keep us updated!

I am waiting and counting the days, your news gave me hope


----------



## stevek23

Hello 

from my previous messages you will know im waiting for my wifes passport to be returned. after being successful after appeal

My question for all of you who are on a similar stage is. How does your TLS website look. in every section we have a red icon. Included submitted passport and received by ukvi. 

thanks


----------



## Ebishak

Asalam and hi everyone 
Congratulations to all who got their visas MashaAllah

I have shared my previous timeline in detail 

My old court date was 23 May 2019 which is adjourned and new court date is 22 February 2019 Alhamdulia 
My ECM review is still not done and i have some health issues plz anyone tell me how to contact home office to expedite ECM review as soon as possible 
Thanks


----------



## ash83

Ebishak said:


> Asalam and hi everyone
> Congratulations to all who got their visas MashaAllah
> 
> I have shared my previous timeline in detail
> 
> My old court date was 23 May 2019 which is adjourned and new court date is 22 February 2019 Alhamdulia
> My ECM review is still not done and i have some health issues plz anyone tell me how to contact home office to expedite ECM review as soon as possible
> Thanks


Hi, you can try contacting your local MP explaining your situation to expedite. The MP can then contact the Home Office.


----------



## Ebishak

Ash83 
Thank you so much for the reply 
We did the same yesterday contacted the MP regarding our ECM review so lets see what happens in coming weeks InShaAllah please every one pray for me.


----------



## Maaz271

My timeline 
Standard Online application sub:10th November 2017
Refused on 320 (11) Feb 2018
Appealed feb 2018 
Oral hearing 4th December 2018

Solicitor received decision on 7th Jan 2019 granted


----------



## MY18

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in similar position as you, I received the IHS payment link yesterday and payment is done,
> do I submit passport now or will I get another email asking to submit passport ?
> 
> 
> thank you


Hi, what was exactly said in the letter with the link? Were there any additional directions for you? Or was there only the link without a word?


----------



## Mamamiya

Congrats.
I had my oral hearing on 13th of Dec and my lawyer and i are still waiting for the judge's decision.
Have u been sent the link to make ur IHS payment and submit ur passport ? I wish you all the very best. Once again congrats.


Maaz271 said:


> My timeline
> Standard Online application sub:10th November 2017
> Refused on 320 (11) Feb 2018
> Appealed feb 2018
> Oral hearing 4th December 2018
> 
> Solicitor received decision on 7th Jan 2019 granted


----------



## uddin00

Hi all i need your advice..my spouse visa was refused on 27 december 2018. 

I applied with 2 jobs and savings. so thats

Category B: 2 employement jobs ( total £17,910)
Category D: cash savings combing with income (£24,900 held in current account for over 6 months) 


but the ECO ignored the category D: cash savings they refused it saying its not add up to £18,600 requirement.

also they claim they only got 3 payslips out of 6 in my 2nd job..this is impossible..we sent all 6 payslips in the supporting bundle and all 6 payslips came back from the home office.

Do you think its worth appealing? if it goes to court, do we have any chance of wining or is it better to apply again?

thanks


----------



## Maaz271

Thanks


----------



## Maaz271

Thanks mamamiya I have to wait 14 days because they can challenge that decision or i hope they decide to withdraw in 14 days from the date of decision. After that I don't know how long they take about ihs link and passport submit.


----------



## hasipati

Maaz271 said:


> Thanks mamamiya I have to wait 14 days because they can challenge that decision or i hope they decide to withdraw in 14 days from the date of decision. After that I don't know how long they take about ihs link and passport submit.



8 weeks when your court decision received or withdrawn appeal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maaz271

hasipati said:


> Maaz271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mamamiya I have to wait 14 days because they can challenge that decision or i hope they decide to withdraw in 14 days from the date of decision. After that I don't know how long they take about ihs link and passport submit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks when your court decision received or withdrawn
> 
> You mean Everything Will Be Done in 8 Weeks?
Click to expand...


----------



## hasipati

Maaz271 said:


> hasipati said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks when your court decision received or withdrawn
> 
> You mean Everything Will Be Done in 8 Weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks just for call in letter after passport submission another 4 to 8 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## hamadkhan1

*hello*



MY18 said:


> Hi, what was exactly said in the letter with the link? Were there any additional directions for you? Or was there only the link without a word?



Hello,

Basically I received withdrawal email on 30th Nov 2018
on 7th Dec I received Home office withdrawal letter through post
on 7th Jan 2019 I received IHS payment which I paid on same day.
all it said to click on the link to pay for IHS and then email the IHS ref to IHS.shef department. and then I received the confirmation for IHS payment with IHS reference number

but since I not heard anything
I have not had no email to say to submit the passport or anything since withdrawal and IHS payment


----------



## hasipati

Quick Update i received a phone call from VAC passport ready for collection 
I will update tomorrow InshaAllah with visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamadkhan1

hasipati said:


> Quick Update i received a phone call from VAC passport ready for collection
> I will update tomorrow InshaAllah with visa
> 
> 
> that's brilliant news
> all the best


----------



## Kingadam02

Congratulation I am so happy for you pray for us inshallah


----------



## hamadkhan1

Guys I have a question,

once the appeal is won, you get emails and letters from HO, ECM, tribunal etc to say its been withdrawn, and also I recive the link for IHS to pay surcharge payment which is done like a week ago,
am I expecting a call in letter ? or can I submit the passport with IHS recipt emails.


----------



## Kingadam02

hamadkhan1 said:


> Guys I have a question,
> 
> once the appeal is won, you get emails and letters from HO, ECM, tribunal etc to say its been withdrawn, and also I recive the link for IHS to pay surcharge payment which is done like a week ago,
> am I expecting a call in letter ? or can I submit the passport with IHS recipt emails.


With my case I didn't have to wait for a calling letter check your email IHS email I've sent you a copy part of my email if you have same just submit your passport
2. Once you have received the IHS email and made your IHS payment, please take your passport along with a copy of this e mail to the visa application centre where you initially made your application. ** see below for exceptions to this.


----------



## hamadkhan1

Kingadam02 said:


> With my case I didn't have to wait for a calling letter check your email IHS email I've sent you a copy part of my email if you have same just submit your passport
> 2. Once you have received the IHS email and made your IHS payment, please take your passport along with a copy of this e mail to the visa application centre where you initially made your application. **
> 
> --------------------
> 
> this is the first IHS email I received
> 
> Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed
> 
> On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. The consideration of your visa application has been deferred because you have not made that payment.
> 
> What you need to do next:
> 
> You must make the payment by visiting: https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/UseTopupKey
> 
> 
> 
> To prevent any further delays with processing your application, once you have made this payment please send an e-mail to [email protected] containing your name, GWF reference and the amount that you have paid for IHS.


----------



## hamadkhan1

and this is the second email after payment was done 


Please retain for your records.

Thank you

The online payment for your Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) has been safely and securely processed by WorldPay, on behalf of UK Visas & Immigration 

(UKV&I). This payment will be shown on your card/ bank statement as 'Imm Health Surcharge'.

Transaction Reference

******************


----------



## Kingadam02

hamadkhan1 said:


> Kingadam02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With my case I didn't have to wait for a calling letter check your email IHS email I've sent you a copy part of my email if you have same just submit your passport
> 2. Once you have received the IHS email and made your IHS payment, please take your passport along with a copy of this e mail to the visa application centre where you initially made
> your application. **
> 
> I received this email when they sent the overturned decision after that I have received an email like the one you sent me
> --------------------
> 
> this is the first IHS email I received
> 
> Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed
> 
> On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. The consideration of your visa application has been deferred because you have not made that payment.
> 
> What you need to do next:
> 
> You must make the payment by visiting: https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/UseTopupKey
> 
> 
> 
> To prevent any further delays with processing your application, once you have made this payment please send an e-mail to [email protected] containing your name, GWF reference and the amount that you have paid for IHS.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevek23

*Passport picked up*

Hello all 

Finally my wife received call to pick up passport yesterday. 14/01/19. 
Picked up passport today and is flying to the UK tomorrow evening. 

just fyi. passport was submitted on 30/11/18.

i wish you all the best, i look forward to the home office messing up again in 2.5 years when we have to go through this lovely process again. 

thanks


----------



## hasipati

stevek23 said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my wife received call to pick up passport yesterday. 14/01/19.
> 
> Picked up passport today and is flying to the UK tomorrow evening.
> 
> 
> 
> just fyi. passport was submitted on 30/11/18.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish you all the best, i look forward to the home office messing up again in 2.5 years when we have to go through this lovely process again.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




When you was paid ihs payment ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Quick update Alhumduliah today received my passport with vignette  
Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mali786

hasipati said:


> Quick update Alhumduliah today received my passport with vignette
> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow thats a good news congrats and good luck


----------



## Mamamiya

Congrats.
I look forward to sharing my timeline like this as well. Still waiting for the judge's letter. 


hasipati said:


> Quick update Alhumduliah today received my passport with vignette
> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

hasipati said:


> Quick update Alhumduliah today received my passport with vignette
> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Alhamdulillah I am very happy for you I'm really really pleased
You don't forget about us I will keep you updated I have sent my MP a letter from doctors that my wife she's not feeling well in sha Allah they will expedited I will keep you updated


----------



## MY18

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Basically I received withdrawal email on 30th Nov 2018
> on 7th Dec I received Home office withdrawal letter through post
> on 7th Jan 2019 I received IHS payment which I paid on same day.
> all it said to click on the link to pay for IHS and then email the IHS ref to IHS.shef department. and then I received the confirmation for IHS payment with IHS reference number
> 
> but since I not heard anything
> I have not had no email to say to submit the passport or anything since withdrawal and IHS payment


Well, people say here that you should print out this IHS email and go to the visa centre to submit your passport. My husband call the Home Office helpline any they told him that this IHS letter is the only thing they send to people. They do not send an invitation to submit your passport.

If you are in a doubt you can also call either Home Office helpline or your visa centre helpline to ask whether you need to wait for an invitation or come and submit your passport with your IHS email printed out.


----------



## MY18

hasipati said:


> Quick Update i received a phone call from VAC passport ready for collection
> I will update tomorrow InshaAllah with visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## hasipati

Kingadam02 said:


> Alhamdulillah I am very happy for you I'm really really pleased
> You don't forget about us I will keep you updated I have sent my MP a letter from doctors that my wife she's not feeling well in sha Allah they will expedited I will keep you updated




InshaAllah don’t worry you will receive your passport soon today i done ky TB test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamadkhan1

MY18 said:


> Well, people say here that you should print out this IHS email and go to the visa centre to submit your passport. My husband call the Home Office helpline any they told him that this IHS letter is the only thing they send to people. They do not send an invitation to submit your passport.
> 
> If you are in a doubt you can also call either Home Office helpline or your visa centre helpline to ask whether you need to wait for an invitation or come and submit your passport with your IHS email printed out.
> 
> 
> hello thanks for your response, yeah it looks like that's what I am going to do is to submit the passport with IHS receipt emails printed on Monday , I am giving it another few days to see if any call in email or letter arrived if not then I ll just ask my wife to submit her password with IHS ref number printed


----------



## Teuta

Hi everyone 

I got today a email to submit my passport after a long waiting of the withdrawal situation. 
ECM has overturned my decision. 

My question is i didn’t receive a Ihs payment, shoul i have to ask them to send me the link or i have to wait? 
My visa is settlement
Many thanks


----------



## hamadkhan1

Teuta said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got today a email to submit my passport after a long waiting of the withdrawal situation.
> ECM has overturned my decision.
> 
> My question is i didn’t receive a Ihs payment, shoul i have to ask them to send me the link or i have to wait?
> My visa is settlement
> Many thanks




Hi,

Congratulation on your winning appeal,
im in similar situation as you, 
after withdrawal I received IHS payment email but no calling letter,
you will receive IHS payment link very soon, it me 4 weeks after withdrawal of my case


----------



## Teuta

Hi,

Congratulation on your winning appeal,
im in similar situation as you, 
after withdrawal I received IHS payment email but no calling letter,
you will receive IHS payment link very soon, it me 4 weeks after withdrawal of my case[/QUOTE]

Thank you!! 
Ok then thank you for your info, i think some of us are recieving fisrt call in letter or the ihs. 
It depends how they want


----------



## hamadkhan1

Teuta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulation on your winning appeal,
> im in similar situation as you,
> after withdrawal I received IHS payment email but no calling letter,
> you will receive IHS payment link very soon, it me 4 weeks after withdrawal of my case


Thank you!! 
Ok then thank you for your info, i think some of us are recieving fisrt call in letter or the ihs. 
It depends how they want[/QUOTE]

hello, 

that's right I have seen a lot people receiving IHS first then calling in letter
but then I seen IHS email first then call in letter
you are rights its various, 

please share your timeline


----------



## Teuta

My visa was refused on 15 december 2017 
Long story short after my appeal application 
My hearing date at the cout was for 29 october 2018 
6th october ICQAT withdraw
19 october FTT notice of withdraw
18th January ECM overturned decision 
18janauary submits passaport 

Waiting for the ihs payment and the collection passaport.


----------



## hamadkhan1

hopefully you receive the email for IHS soon
and I hope I receive the call in passport submission letter soon,

all the best


----------



## Teuta

Hope you receive call in letter soon.
Good luck in everything


----------



## ajay19

Hi everyone
I had my appeal on 9th January and waiting for judge’s decision. How long do we have to wait for decision? 
Also anyone else in a similar situation please share.


----------



## ash83

ajay19 said:


> Hi everyone
> I had my appeal on 9th January and waiting for judge’s decision. How long do we have to wait for decision?
> Also anyone else in a similar situation please share.


It usually takes 4-6 weeks. Our hearing was on 21st Dec 2018 and still waiting for the decision.

Good luck!


----------



## ajay19

Thank you ash.
Good luck to you too.
Hopefully we will soon here from them.


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Guys,

Just an update on my spouse visa application, my wife went to the passport office centre to submit her passport, but they refuse to take the passport of her because she didn't had the passport call in letter with her. and also they said home office have not send the notice to them so they were unable to take the passport of her, 

any idea how I contact home office to get the call in letter/passport submission 
appeal withdrawal on 30th Nov 2018
I paid the IHS fees on 7th Jan 2019


----------



## Teuta

Hi 

After appeal withdrawal you usually have to wait 12 weeks or 13, that ECM have to overturn your decision when that is done they will send you call in letter. I had to wait 12 weeks after my withdrawal, my husband contacted a mp for two days they’ve sent me email to sbmit the passport(call in letter). Contact a local mp


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Teuta,

I will contact the local MP for help and see if they can send email to home office to get the call in letter


----------



## Mali786

Teuta said:


> Hi
> 
> After appeal withdrawal you usually have to wait 12 weeks or 13, that ECM have to overturn your decision when that is done they will send you call in letter. I had to wait 12 weeks after my withdrawal, my husband contacted a mp for two days they’ve sent me email to sbmit the passport(call in letter). Contact a local mp


Hi
Have u received ihs link payment?


----------



## Teuta

Hi Mali 

Not yet i’m still wating 
They’ve received today my passport at VAC


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update, yesterday I received call in letter via email (22/1/2019), today my spouse have submitted her password in Islamabad at VAC passport center. 
now its just a waiting game again to collect the passport.


----------



## Ebishak

Asalam 
Congratulations hamadkhan1 
You have waited so much and finally you got call in letter 
Please guid me what to do after withdraw Email of ICQAT to aviod dealy in IHS and Call in letter. 
Please keep us update 
Whats ur opinion and how to speed up the process 
thanks


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hello Ebishak,

after I recived the withdrawal letters from ECm, Home office and tribunal Judge. I emailed [email protected]

they emailed be back after 7 days with top up link for IHS surcharge which I paid,.

after that's paid you email the IHS reference back to that same emaila ddress with your GWF, appeal ref: name DOb 

after that's done

they emailed me cal in letter after 14 days 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Illyrian

Teuta where did you apply from? Since your name is albanian, did you apply from Albania? Was your passport sent to Warsaw? I applied from Macedonia and my passport was taken to Warsaw. Its been now 8 weeks since i received email about Confirmation of my order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service about my appeal. How long should i wait till HO comes with decision about withdrawal? Thank you


----------



## Teuta

Hi 
I applied from Kosovo as i am from kosovo and yes my passport is in warsaw also.
After my withdrawal it was 12 or13th week when they wrote me to submit my passport


----------



## Illyrian

Teuta sa kohe ke prit prej momentit kur ke dergu ankesen deri ki mar pergjigjen prej HO qe vendimi eshte ndru. Mu qe 8 jav mu bonen edhe hala skom pergjigje prej HO. Flm


----------



## Teuta

Kqyr t’kom shkru ne inbox


----------



## Teuta

A e lexove?? Qe ka diqka pa kjart tregom


----------



## Illyrian

Te shkruva edhe un n private


----------



## ash83

Anyone else with hearings in December 2018 had their decisions? 

Still waiting for the Judge's decision, our hearing was on 21st December 2018 and we are now in the 5th week.

Court IT systems have been down, so probably causing some delays due to this.


----------



## Mamamiya

Oh yea. Mine was on the 13th of Dec and we are yet to hear anything from them .
Now this downtime would cause a slight delay in everything but God remains on the throne. He would perfect everything concerning this appeal process. Amen.


ash83 said:


> Anyone else with hearings in December 2018 had their decisions?
> 
> Still waiting for the Judge's decision, our hearing was on 21st December 2018 and we are now in the 5th week.
> 
> Court IT systems have been down, so probably causing some delays due to this.


----------



## Ebishak

Hi Hamadkhan1 
Thanks for the help 
My court date was 22 February 2019
But i received ICQAT withdrawal letter on 22 January 2019 date menion on this letter was 7 Jan 2019. Now what i need to do should i wait for my court date or court will also send me withdrawal letter. 
Please also tell me my old IHS is not refund do i need to refund it if yes so how and also tell me how to speed up all the process thanks call in letter and New IHS thanks


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Ebishak,

Congrats on your winning the appeal, once the case is withdrawn you will get a letter from tribunal also stating the case appeal has been withdrawn,

after withdrawn 4 weeks later I receive email from IHS shef for IHS payment . so once you get the letter from tribunal judge will have his signature as I did have mine on that. you will get the IHS link soon or you get a link to submit passport.

its different for everyone else. 

you should email the IHS team for your old IHS payment you made, because other wise you will be 600 again


----------



## Ebishak

Hamadkhan1 
Thank you so much


----------



## Teuta

Hi 

Quick update 

Today I recieve from VAC confirmation about my passport, they have sent my passport via DhL I am confused i didn’t receive a IHS payment fee 
I’m 2 minded now did they issue me the visa or not 😞 eco did overturned my decision and Home Office did withdrawal my appeal. I dont get it. 
If they did issue my visa without the ihs payment can i do it when i move in UK?


----------



## hamadkhan1

did you email IHS SHef to get the IHS surcharges for your ihs payment?


----------



## Teuta

No I didn’t 
I never thought that they would sent back my passport so fast. I’’ve submit it on 18th of January i thought the process will go longer 
Do you think to write them for the ihs fee, do you have any email?


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi,

I emailed [email protected] and after 1 week I had a email top link for IHS payment 
I would try emailing them , give them your GWF, Appeal ref, Applicant name

after I receive the his once I paid then they told me to submit the passport,

all the best


----------



## Teuta

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Illyrian

I have a question can you please tell me if someone of you guys knows? Do i get my IHS refund while im in appealing proces? Ive appealed on November 2018 and i don't have IHS refunded. Should I ask for refund or i should wait till decision is been made by HO or Tribunal? Thank you


----------



## ash83

Illyrian said:


> I have a question can you please tell me if someone of you guys knows? Do i get my IHS refund while im in appealing proces? Ive appealed on November 2018 and i don't have IHS refunded. Should I ask for refund or i should wait till decision is been made by HO or Tribunal? Thank you


I had two applications: one made from UK and latest one from outside the UK. The first one NHS fees never got refunded until 3 years later, after chasing and submitting a complaint. 

The second application from outside UK was refused and the IHS fees was automatically refunded within 2 months. I understand there is no consistency with the Home Office. So you can call them for the refund if you do not get it back in next few months.


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Oh yea. Mine was on the 13th of Dec and we are yet to hear anything from them .
> Now this downtime would cause a slight delay in everything but God remains on the throne. He would perfect everything concerning this appeal process. Amen.


Amen!


----------



## Roseqq

Hi, thank you for the helpful information you all provide to this forum. 
I got my withdrawal email on the 18th of December, I’m waiting to receive the IHS payment link and call in letter.
My question is, do you have attend to the VFS center to submit passport or can it be sent to them by courier? Same thing about picking it up or get them to send it to me. Is this possible? 
I live very far away from the capital where the VFS center is. 

Many thanks


----------



## ash83

Roseqq said:


> Hi, thank you for the helpful information you all provide to this forum.
> I got my withdrawal email on the 18th of December, I’m waiting to receive the IHS payment link and call in letter.
> My question is, do you have attend to the VFS center to submit passport or can it be sent to them by courier? Same thing about picking it up or get them to send it to me. Is this possible?
> I live very far away from the capital where the VFS center is.
> 
> Many thanks


Some VFS centres offer a courier service but this is at an extra service cost. It depends on your local VFS centre. You can check their website or call them and ask.

e.g VFS Centre in Dhaka, Bangladesh offers this:
https://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/bd/en/premium-services/courier-service


----------



## Roseqq

Thank you Ash, I will check if they have the courier option, I hope they do. 

What about submitting the passport? Can I send a family member that lives in the city or does it have to be me? 

Many thanks


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi I have already summited my passport to the vfs 21th December because the home office mail said your decision has been overturned once you have paid ihs please summite you passport to the visa application centre where you initially made your application now today I got another mail from sefield it said ole summit your passport .. I am totally lost is anyone happening like this palace reply me thank you. Really appreciate.


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi I have already summited my passport to the vfs 21th December because the home office mail said your decision has been overturned once you have paid ihs please summite you passport to the visa application centre where you initially made your application now today I got another mail from sefield it said please summit your passport .. I am totally lost is anyone happening like this palace reply me thank you. Really appreciate.


----------



## Kingadam02

My wife got a call on Thursday to pick up passport from TLS tomorrow will update you all if anyone needs help or question I am happy to answer questions I'm here to help as far as I know my wife visa will start from the 29th that's what the TLS staff told my wife


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi kingadam02
I have already summited my passport to the vfs 21th December because the home office mail said your decision has been overturned once you have paid ihs please summite you passport to the visa application centre where you initially made your application now today I got another mail from sefield it said please summit your passport .. I am totally lost is anyone happening like this palace reply me thank you. Really appreciate.


----------



## Kingadam02

Did you receive a refund from your previous application


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi kingdam02 
yes I have done everything..they overturned and after pay ihs ..summit your passport even they told this as well but yesterday I got mail summit you passport to vac but I already summited my passport with overturned email and IHS confirmation email .
Thank you


----------



## Kingadam02

Usha bhandari said:


> Hi kingdam02
> yes I have done everything..they overturned and after pay ihs ..summit your passport even they told this as well but yesterday I got mail summit you passport to vac but I already summited my passport with overturned email and IHS confirmation email .
> Thank you


I think they send it by mistake
Don't worry you will get the visa as long as it is overturned and you got the confirmation of that they can't change their mind


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi kingadam02
Thank you so much 
Is Your wife summited her passport after overturned and after pay ihs and how long she should have to wait to get her passport back is your process is the same as like mine where she summited her passport ? After I paid ihs I took my passport with overturned mail and ihs paid link with confirmation and vfs said me to wait 2 weeks to 3 month I hope 🤞 everything its going to me good you think vfs took my passport with knowing nothing? Is they can do this ? Really appreciate 
Is anyone have same problem likes me please help me to com down


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi kingadam02 
I got the email like your and I had summited my passport to to vfs on 21th December with overturned mail and with IHS paid confirmation like your then I received yesterday mail summit you passport to the vac I am lost please help me i have just seen you post I jus screenshot it :


Quote:
Originally Posted by Kingadam02 
With my case I didn't have to wait for a calling letter check your email IHS email I've sent you a copy part of my email if you have same just submit your passport
2. Once you have received the IHS email and made your IHS payment, please take your passport along with a copy of this e mail to the visa application centre where you initially made your application. ** I received this email when they sent the overturned decision after that I have received an email like the one you sent me -------------------- this is the first IHS email I received Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. The consideration of your visa application has been deferred because you have not made that payment. What you need to do next: You must make the payment by visiting: https://www.immigration-health-surch...nt/UseTopupKey
To prevent any further delays with processing your application, once you have made this payment please send an e-mail to [email protected] containing your name, GWF reference and the amount that you have paid for IHS.


----------



## Kingadam02

Hi
We got same email she's submitted her passport on the 19th of December we have waited 5 weeks and then my MP called them last Wednesday we got a phone call on Thursday so basically 5 weeks and 1 day get your MP involved


----------



## Kingadam02

Usha bhandari said:


> Hi kingadam02
> Thank you so much
> Is Your wife summited her passport after overturned and after pay ihs and how long she should have to wait to get her passport back is your process is the same as like mine where she summited her passport ? After I paid ihs I took my passport with overturned mail and ihs paid link with confirmation and vfs said me to wait 2 weeks to 3 month I hope ðŸ¤ž everything its going to me good you think vfs took my passport with knowing nothing? Is they can do this ? Really appreciate
> Is anyone have same problem likes me please help me to com down


It doesn't take up to 3 months they do say 6 to 8 weeks movie experience and I've been following this forums for months lot of people they got their passport back after 4 weeks be patient don't get too worry


----------



## Usha bhandari

Thank you kingdam02 
hope they have send me email yesterday by mistake I hope I will get passport soon I summited my passport 21th December this is my 6 weeks running thank you so much. Vfs told me I can track my passport once vfs receive the passport is they told to your wife as well the same thank you. Really appreciate


----------



## Kingadam02

Usha bhandari said:


> Thank you kingdam02
> hope they have send me email yesterday by mistake I hope I will get passport soon I summited my passport 21th December this is my 6 weeks running thank you so much. Vfs told me I can track my passport once vfs receive the passport is they told to your wife as well the same thank you. Really appreciate


The only time I could track the passport after we got the phone call before each time I log in all the dot blank get your MP involved 
My wife's just picked up passport
I hope you got your one soon be patient and you would be united with the other half the hard work is done now we have week to 2 weeks and you been United I will put my timeline


----------



## Kingadam02

Hi everyone my wife collected her passport today
This is my timeline
Application submitted 13th of February 2018
Standard application
July 27th 2018 visa refused because apparently I did not submit SA300 and sa302 which is a lie

31st of July lodged an appeal to court
Money been taken out same day paper hearing
Week later received a notice letter given to the home office till the 26th of November 2018

In October we got the case expedited due to stress anxiety and depression caused by for the Home Office and a judge accepted my expedite

14th of November got a letter from the judge stating the court date 13th of December

3rd of December got email from home office asking me to send them SA300 sa302
Emailed them the same day and on the 4th of December of 2018 received withdrawal letter from ecm
13th of December received overturn letter through email
14th of December received IHS payment payment made straight away
19th of December passport submitted with IHS payment letter
23rd of January 2019 phone my MP in the morning he asked me the only way we can expedite I need a Dr letter I managed to get one the same day thanks to the GP got one straight away because they know my situation
Emailed it to my MP before 12 a clock
On Thursday 24th of January 2019 we got a call from TLS in Algeria saying passport ready for collection
Today Wife pick up passport thank God all sorted
After a year of fighting don't give up don't let them get to you be patient be strong because when you have everything legit you will win no matter what
I hope everyone get United with they loved one is just matter of time in my case I was very worried because my wife she's 6 months pregnant
I don't have to worry about home office again until two and a half years time but at least my wife she's with me
Good luck to everyone I will keep this app anyone need help I'm here to help


----------



## Usha bhandari

Thank you kingdam02


----------



## ash83

Kingadam02 said:


> Hi everyone my wife collected her passport today
> This is my timeline
> Application submitted 13th of February 2018
> Standard application
> July 27th 2018 visa refused because apparently I did not submit SA300 and sa302 which is a lie
> 
> 31st of July lodged an appeal to court
> Money been taken out same day paper hearing
> Week later received a notice letter given to the home office till the 26th of November 2018
> 
> In October we got the case expedited due to stress anxiety and depression caused by for the Home Office and a judge accepted my expedite
> 
> 14th of November got a letter from the judge stating the court date 13th of December
> 
> 3rd of December got email from home office asking me to send them SA300 sa302
> Emailed them the same day and on the 4th of December of 2018 received withdrawal letter from ecm
> 13th of December received overturn letter through email
> 14th of December received IHS payment payment made straight away
> 19th of December passport submitted with IHS payment letter
> 23rd of January 2019 phone my MP in the morning he asked me the only way we can expedite I need a Dr letter I managed to get one the same day thanks to the GP got one straight away because they know my situation
> Emailed it to my MP before 12 a clock
> On Thursday 24th of January 2019 we got a call from TLS in Algeria saying passport ready for collection
> Today Wife pick up passport thank God all sorted
> After a year of fighting don't give up don't let them get to you be patient be strong because when you have everything legit you will win no matter what
> I hope everyone get United with they loved one is just matter of time in my case I was very worried because my wife she's 6 months pregnant
> I don't have to worry about home office again until two and a half years time but at least my wife she's with me
> Good luck to everyone I will keep this app anyone need help I'm here to help


Congratulations!


----------



## ash83

Roseqq said:


> Thank you Ash, I will check if they have the courier option, I hope they do.
> 
> What about submitting the passport? Can I send a family member that lives in the city or does it have to be me?
> 
> Many thanks


Sorry don't know if you can do that. You can ask them when you contact them. 
Best of luck!


----------



## hamadkhan1

Teuta said:


> Hi
> 
> Quick update
> 
> Today I recieve from VAC confirmation about my passport, they have sent my passport via DhL I am confused i didn’t receive a IHS payment fee
> I’m 2 minded now did they issue me the visa or not 😞 eco did overturned my decision and Home Office did withdrawal my appeal. I dont get it.
> If they did issue my visa without the ihs payment can i do it when i move in UK?



Hello Teuta,

Did you collect your passport ? did you had the visa viggente sticker ,
as you were saying you got the passport before you even paid the IHS fees.


----------



## MY18

Kingadam02 said:


> Hi everyone my wife collected her passport today
> This is my timeline
> Application submitted 13th of February 2018
> Standard application
> July 27th 2018 visa refused because apparently I did not submit SA300 and sa302 which is a lie
> 
> 31st of July lodged an appeal to court
> Money been taken out same day paper hearing
> Week later received a notice letter given to the home office till the 26th of November 2018
> 
> In October we got the case expedited due to stress anxiety and depression caused by for the Home Office and a judge accepted my expedite
> 
> 14th of November got a letter from the judge stating the court date 13th of December
> 
> 3rd of December got email from home office asking me to send them SA300 sa302
> Emailed them the same day and on the 4th of December of 2018 received withdrawal letter from ecm
> 13th of December received overturn letter through email
> 14th of December received IHS payment payment made straight away
> 19th of December passport submitted with IHS payment letter
> 23rd of January 2019 phone my MP in the morning he asked me the only way we can expedite I need a Dr letter I managed to get one the same day thanks to the GP got one straight away because they know my situation
> Emailed it to my MP before 12 a clock
> On Thursday 24th of January 2019 we got a call from TLS in Algeria saying passport ready for collection
> Today Wife pick up passport thank God all sorted
> After a year of fighting don't give up don't let them get to you be patient be strong because when you have everything legit you will win no matter what
> I hope everyone get United with they loved one is just matter of time in my case I was very worried because my wife she's 6 months pregnant
> I don't have to worry about home office again until two and a half years time but at least my wife she's with me
> Good luck to everyone I will keep this app anyone need help I'm here to help


Congrats! I hope she will be with you very soon!
Please update us about permit that is required to receive within 10 workdays.


----------



## Ebishak

Congrats to All who recived their visa 

My original refusal decision was withdrawn from ICQAT on 7 January but i recived email after a week. If we count from 7 January so its 25 days now and there is no other updates.

Also my old IHS fee which i paid one and half year ago is not refunded but i will refund it later not now. 

Also tell me how do i pay the new ihs fee plz.

Where i need to contact for call letter and speed up the process 
Thanks


----------



## MY18

Ebishak said:


> Congrats to All who recived their visa
> 
> My original refusal decision was withdrawn from ICQAT on 7 January but i recived email after a week. If we count from 7 January so its 25 days now and there is no other updates.
> 
> Also my old IHS fee which i paid one and half year ago is not refunded but i will refund it later not now.
> 
> Also tell me how do i pay the new ihs fee plz.
> 
> Where i need to contact for call letter and speed up the process
> Thanks


Hi,
Home Office usually takes about 8 weeks after withdrawal letter to send you a call-in letter/IHS link (they confirmed this deadline when I called them). I tried to escalate this and sent emails to the HO customer support, as well as to the [email protected]. As a result I received my IHS top up link after 7,5 weeks from my withdrawal. I am still waiting my call-in letter and hope to receive it within 7 workdays after paying my IHS. Even though hamadkhan1 told here that it took him 15 days to get it.
Some people here suggest to contact your local MPs to escalate this. But I find it kind of harsh to disturb them in this case as this deadline is official.
To my believe this 8 week deadline is caused by the fact that the Home Office waits for the letter from the Tribunal that the visa is allowed and the case is closed now. I received my link after a week I received the letter by post from the Tribunal.


----------



## Ebishak

MY18
thank u so much for the reply. You mean i have to wait for 8 weeks and laso i have sent my Withdrawan letter to MP to inform tribunel/homeoffice. 
As hammadkhan have recived his call in letter in 15 days so we also need to try what if we get as soon as possible. InShaAllah 
Also keep me update if there is more updates 
Thanks


----------



## hamadkhan1

hi guys,

don't lose hope, you will win your cases/appeals insha allah and will be re united with your spouse/partner.

I know its a long waiting game, I been in appeal for nearly a year and its difficult but don't lose hope.


----------



## Mali786

hamadkhan1 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> don't lose hope, you will win your cases/appeals insha allah and will be re united with your spouse/partner.
> 
> I know its a long waiting game, I been in appeal for nearly a year and its difficult but don't lose hope.


Yeh so ture. Its only waiting game nothing else dont lose ur hope and believe in GOD..


----------



## Mali786

My timeline is
Apply spouse visa.. Aug 2017
Refused visa... nov 2017
Appeal.. Dec 2017
Notes of appeal... March 2018
Court date set... 07 01 2019
Withdrawal email 07 11 2018
Call in letter email 21 01 2019
Ihs link payment email 25 01 2019
Submitted passport vfs islamabad 28 01 2019


----------



## hamadkhan1

I see you submitted the password
my wife also submitted the passport on 23/1/2019
I hope we get our passports back soon 

all the best to everyone


----------



## hamadkhan1

I see you submitted the passport this month (Jan)
my wife also submitted the passport on 23/1/2019
I hope we get our passports back soon 

all the best to everyone


----------



## Mali786

hamadkhan1 said:


> I see you submitted the passport this month (Jan)
> my wife also submitted the passport on 23/1/2019
> I hope we get our passports back soon
> 
> all the best to everyone


InshaAllah.. Its takes upto 4 weeks i think not sure


----------



## MY18

Ebishak said:


> MY18
> thank u so much for the reply. You mean i have to wait for 8 weeks and laso i have sent my Withdrawan letter to MP to inform tribunel/homeoffice.
> As hammadkhan have recived his call in letter in 15 days so we also need to try what if we get as soon as possible. InShaAllah
> Also keep me update if there is more updates
> Thanks


Hi,
I mean that the Home Office says it takes about 8 weeks for them to send your further communication after you receive your withdrawal email. 
As far as I understood from this forum there are three types of possible communication:
1. You receive a call-in letter (email), which invites you to come to submit your passport to the visa centre after your pay your IHS again. And then within 7 workdays they send you the link to pay your IHS. Once you paid it you should go to submit your passport with your call-in letter and IHS payment confirmation printed out.
2. IHS link payment request (email), which asks you to pay your IHS again. And then within 7 workdays or so (could be longer) you will receive a call-in letter. Once you received both you can go to the visa centre and submit your passport.
3. IHS link together with the instructions to submit your passport (all in one email). Once you paid your IHS you print this hybrid email and submit your passport at the visa centre with it.
Visa centre can let you in only if they have this conformation that you are invited to submit your passport.
I don't know why there are variations in this process (maybe it depends on the territory). Most people here had the first scenario. Me and hamadkhan1 have the second, and Kingadam02 has the third scenario.


----------



## MY18

hamadkhan1 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> don't lose hope, you will win your cases/appeals insha allah and will be re united with your spouse/partner.
> 
> I know its a long waiting game, I been in appeal for nearly a year and its difficult but don't lose hope.


Thank you very much indeed for your support hamadkhan1! You brought some peace and confidence to me as we have pretty much identical stories


----------



## hamadkhan1

that's right yes everyone seems to have different approach,
some people get call in letter first then IHS payment
and 
some get the IHS first then call in letter email ( I had this approach from home office,


----------



## Mamamiya

The wait is sooo unbearable. How come its taking the tribunal judge this long to send out the letter to the home office since dec 13th. No response yet from them or the tribunal. Am just so sad right now.


----------



## MY18

MY18 said:


> Thank you very much indeed for your support hamadkhan1! You brought some peace and confidence to me as we have pretty much identical stories





Mamamiya said:


> The wait is sooo unbearable. How come its taking the tribunal judge this long to send out the letter to the home office since dec 13th. No response yet from them or the tribunal. Am just so sad right now.


Unfortunately, the Tribunal has to write a pretty long response on your case allowance describing your case, the process of hearing and their conclusions. I had a 4 page response, plus 4 pages of the appeal form. And I had only a paper hearing. I reckon that people who had orals receive even longer responses. Тhis bureaucracy and scrupulosity greatly delays the process to my believe.
Nevertheless, I would recommend you to call the Tribunal (the calls are free of charge) and ask them when you should receive your response.


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> The wait is sooo unbearable. How come its taking the tribunal judge this long to send out the letter to the home office since dec 13th. No response yet from them or the tribunal. Am just so sad right now.


I know, it is the worst thing to wait like this. I called the court twice (last week and this week) and they said that decision has not been made. They could not give me a timeline so it could take as long as they want! 

I really hope we hear in February. Perhaps the Christmas time caused some delays.

Where was your hearing? Mine was in Harmondsworth.


----------



## Mamamiya

Mine was in IAC Taylor House.
. I hope evrything starts taking shape this month.


ash83 said:


> Mamamiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is sooo unbearable. How come its taking the tribunal judge this long to send out the letter to the home office since dec 13th. No response yet from them or the tribunal. Am just so sad right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it is the worst thing to wait like this. I called the court twice (last week and this week) and they said that decision has not been made. They could not give me a timeline so it could take as long as they want!
> 
> I really hope we hear in February. Perhaps the Christmas time caused some delays.
> 
> Where was your hearing? Mine was in Harmondsworth.
Click to expand...


----------



## Illyrian

Hi I've appealed in November 29-th 2018 and on December 03 2018 I've received an email from Tribunal which stands as it follows :

Subject: Confirmation of your order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service

************************************************************
* Your order has been accepted.
************************************************************

Please retain this receipt for your records.

This e-mail confirms your order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service .

Payment data

Does someone knows a number where i can call them and ask about the progress of my application? How long does it usually take till i get a response from them? What's the next step? Thank you


----------



## MY18

Illyrian said:


> Hi I've appealed in November 29-th 2018 and on December 03 2018 I've received an email from Tribunal which stands as it follows :
> 
> Subject: Confirmation of your order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service
> 
> ************************************************************
> * Your order has been accepted.
> ************************************************************
> 
> Please retain this receipt for your records.
> 
> This e-mail confirms your order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service .
> 
> Payment data
> 
> Does someone knows a number where i can call them and ask about the progress of my application? How long does it usually take till i get a response from them? What's the next step? Thank you


Hi,
As for the next step, you should receive a Notice of Pending Appeal (IA10) from the Tribunal. It will arrive by post after 4-6 weeks after they receive your appeal request.
You can call/email their customer support for free. Phone: 0300 123 1711. Email: [email protected] (For General Enquiries Only).


----------



## Illyrian

Thank you MY18. I have one more question. Can i apply for a visit uk visa while im in a process of appeal for settlement visa. My wife is in UK and i want to visit her. Am i allowed for such thing?


----------



## MY18

Illyrian said:


> Thank you MY18. I have one more question. Can i apply for a visit uk visa while im in a process of appeal for settlement visa. My wife is in UK and i want to visit her. Am i allowed for such thing?


Hi,
Technically you can apply for a General Visitor visa when you are in the process of appeal. But they will give it to you if only you have strong ties to your native country. 
My General Visitor visa was rejected with the following wording:
"I have refused your application for a visit visa because I am not satisfied that you meet the requirements of paragraph(s) V4.2 of Appendix V: Immigration Rules for visitors because. 
• You have stated that you intend to visit your husband in the UK for 17 days. I acknowledge the importance of family ties. However, it is your present circumstances that I have taken into consideration. 
• I have noted that you currently reside in Russia. However, from the information you have provided you have not demonstrated that you have any close ties to Russia consistent with you returning there at the end of your stated UK visit.
• I have noted that you currently have an appeal outstanding against a human rights claim in an application for settlement. I have noted your intention to settle in the UK and from the information you have provided you have not demonstrated that you only intend to visit the UK on this occasion.
From the information on your application form and the documents you have submitted, I am not satisfied that your circumstances are as stated or that you are genuinely seeking entry to the UK as a visitor. I am also not satisfied that you will leave the UK at the end of your visit. Therefore your application is refused under V 4.2 (a) and (c) of the Immigration Rules".
According to my solicitor, "strong ties" don't mean only a permanent job or property in your native country. UKV&I should believe that you will not stay in the UK illegally but definitely return to your country. For instance, it could be your child or parent under your care and left back home.


----------



## hamadkhan1

MALI786
you Submitted passport vfs islamabad 28 01 2019 
any news / update from your side,

I am still waiting for mine, : passport submitted on 23/1/2019

still no news....
I will update on this if I do receive any update on mine


----------



## Illyrian

Thank you MY18
I won't try then a visitor visa since HO workers are not satisfied all the time.
Hi,
As for the next step, you should receive a Notice of Pending Appeal (IA10) from the Tribunal. It will arrive by post after 4-6 weeks after they receive your appeal request. You can call/email their customer support for free. Phone: 0300 123 1711. Email: [email protected] (For General Enquiries Only).

It's been 9 weeks since I've received Confirmation of mu order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service
tribunal, but i have not still received Notice of Pending Appeal (IA10). What should I do?


----------



## Illyrian

I received today by mail a letter from UK in which was the Note of Pending Appeal and a questionnaire. Should i fill the questionnaire and mail it back to Leicester?


----------



## MY18

Illyrian said:


> Thank you MY18
> I won't try then a visitor visa since HO workers are not satisfied all the time.
> Hi,
> As for the next step, you should receive a Notice of Pending Appeal (IA10) from the Tribunal. It will arrive by post after 4-6 weeks after they receive your appeal request. You can call/email their customer support for free. Phone: 0300 123 1711. Email: [email protected] (For General Enquiries Only).
> 
> It's been 9 weeks since I've received Confirmation of mu order placed with Hm Courts & Tribunals Service
> tribunal, but i have not still received Notice of Pending Appeal (IA10). What should I do?


Hi,
Give them a call and ask about your case.
There is a chance that the delay has been caused by post if you mentioned your home address outside of UK. I mentioned my husband's UK address in the appeal to avoid post delays.


----------



## Mali786

hamadkhan1 said:


> MALI786
> you Submitted passport vfs islamabad 28 01 2019
> any news / update from your side,
> 
> I am still waiting for mine, : passport submitted on 23/1/2019
> 
> still no news....
> I will update on this if I do receive any update on mine


No update bro....


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hello Guys

An update from my side, 

my wife got a call today to collect her passport, went to VAC center to collect the passport, Visa granted , Alhamndulillah . 

so here is my over all time line of this long process to help the rest crew. 

1st macrh 2018 - case submitted
18ths april 2018 - application case refused
30th april 2018 - appeal submitted
15th may2018 - appeal payment taken 
18th june 2018 - notice of penmding appeal 
3rd October 2018 - recived letter of court (court date 11/1/2019)
27th Nov 2018 - court bundle submitted
30th Nov 2018 - with drawal email recived 
7th Dec 2018 - withdrawal letter recived from Tribunal 
7th Jan 2019 - IHS email recived - paid same day 
22 jan 2019 - call in letter email arrived 
23rd jan 2019 - passport submitted
5th Feb (today) 2019 - passport arrived ( visa granted )


----------



## Mali786

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> An update from my side,
> 
> my wife got a call today to collect her passport, went to VAC center to collect the passport, Visa granted , Alhamndulillah .
> 
> so here is my over all time line of this long process to help the rest crew.
> 
> 1st macrh 2018 - case submitted
> 18ths april 2018 - application case refused
> 30th april 2018 - appeal submitted
> 15th may2018 - appeal payment taken
> 18th june 2018 - notice of penmding appeal
> 3rd October 2018 - recived letter of court (court date 11/1/2019)
> 27th Nov 2018 - court bundle submitted
> 30th Nov 2018 - with drawal email recived
> 7th Dec 2018 - withdrawal letter recived from Tribunal
> 7th Jan 2019 - IHS email recived - paid same day
> 22 jan 2019 - call in letter email arrived
> 23rd jan 2019 - passport submitted
> 5th Feb (today) 2019 - passport arrived ( visa granted )


Congratulations brother thats really good news


----------



## Ebishak

Congratulations hammadkhan1 
Please make Dua for us as well
And also where did u submitted your passport


----------



## hamadkhan1

thanks, 

insha allah you will have yours too this week, you submitted passport after mine 3/4 days only difference.


----------



## hamadkhan1

Congratulations hammadkhan1 
Please make Dua for us as well


I hope you GUYS all successful CASES. 



my wife submitted her passport in Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Mali786

hamadkhan1 said:


> thanks,
> 
> insha allah you will have yours too this week, you submitted passport after mine 3/4 days only difference.


Insha Allah... And thank u so much😊 and best of luck for ur new life


----------



## Ebishak

Asalam everyone and congrats who got their visas
Once again am sharing my timeline any opinion or smiler stage
My court date was 22 February 2019 but I recived withdrawal email from ICQAT on 22 January 2019 ( Date mention in email letter was 7 January but I recived email on 22 January). 
My wife is contact tribunel today they said that your appeal is still continued. Now i don't understand that is my case withdrawan or still we will go to the court on 22 February 2019. If not so what we need to do. Do we need to wait more as its allready 4 weeks now from the date of withdrawal???????


----------



## MY18

Ebishak said:


> Asalam everyone and congrats who got their visas
> Once again am sharing my timeline any opinion or smiler stage
> My court date was 22 February 2019 but I recived withdrawal email from ICQAT on 22 January 2019 ( Date mention in email letter was 7 January but I recived email on 22 January).
> My wife is contact tribunel today they said that your appeal is still continued. Now i don't understand that is my case withdrawan or still we will go to the court on 22 February 2019. If not so what we need to do. Do we need to wait more as its allready 4 weeks now from the date of withdrawal???????


Hi,
You are still on appeal until the judge from the Tribunal sends you his decision on your appeal and closes your case. It will be a long letter sent by post. I received mine only on the 20 January 2019, despite my withdrawal email was on 5 December 2018.
Rarely the judge can still send an appeal to the hearing despite the withdrawal decision of the Home Office. But again, this happens really rarely. In the vast majority the HO withdrawal means the end of dispute.
I am sure you will receive the letter from the Tribunal soon, and a call-in letter from the Home Office shortly after that.


----------



## ash83

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> An update from my side,
> 
> my wife got a call today to collect her passport, went to VAC center to collect the passport, Visa granted , Alhamndulillah .
> 
> so here is my over all time line of this long process to help the rest crew.
> 
> 1st macrh 2018 - case submitted
> 18ths april 2018 - application case refused
> 30th april 2018 - appeal submitted
> 15th may2018 - appeal payment taken
> 18th june 2018 - notice of penmding appeal
> 3rd October 2018 - recived letter of court (court date 11/1/2019)
> 27th Nov 2018 - court bundle submitted
> 30th Nov 2018 - with drawal email recived
> 7th Dec 2018 - withdrawal letter recived from Tribunal
> 7th Jan 2019 - IHS email recived - paid same day
> 22 jan 2019 - call in letter email arrived
> 23rd jan 2019 - passport submitted
> 5th Feb (today) 2019 - passport arrived ( visa granted )


Many congrats!


----------



## hamadkhan1

MY18 said:


> Hi,
> You are still on appeal until the judge from the Tribunal sends you his decision on your appeal and closes your case. It will be a long letter sent by post. I received mine only on the 20 January 2019, despite my withdrawal email was on 5 December 2018.
> Rarely the judge can still send an appeal to the hearing despite the withdrawal decision of the Home Office. But again, this happens really rarely. In the vast majority the HO withdrawal means the end of dispute.
> I am sure you will receive the letter from the Tribunal soon, and a call-in letter from the Home Office shortly after that.


Hello,

yes you are correct, after I receive withdrawal email, I receive letter from office and then after 7 days I receive letter from judge advising the withdrawal and case comes to an end.

I think you will get the same 

best of luck


----------



## MY18

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes you are correct, after I receive withdrawal email, I receive letter from office and then after 7 days I receive letter from judge advising the withdrawal and case comes to an end.
> 
> I think you will get the same
> 
> best of luck


Thank you very much indeed hamadkhan1!
I am happy that this nightmare is over for you! I wish you and your wife all the best in your new life!


----------



## hamadkhan1

Hi Ebishak,

Have you got your passport back yet? I know you submitted yours just 3/4days after mine.


----------



## Mali786

hamadkhan1 said:


> Hi Ebishak,
> 
> Have you got your passport back yet? I know you submitted yours just 3/4days after mine.


Not yet bro still waitin


----------



## Ebishak

Asalam
Hi hamadkhan1 how r u hows ur health 
Its was not me who submitted passport its was Mali786 
Please tell me how much is Ihs fee for spouse visa. And can we pay is online 24 hours or not ? 
Thanks


----------



## Mamamiya

Ash83 , have you heard anything yet ? My hubby called the court and they informed him that the letters have not been sent out . I wonder why the delay. Well we are still hopeful things would kickstart this month. Lets keep hope alive .


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Ash83 , have you heard anything yet ? My hubby called the court and they informed him that the letters have not been sent out . I wonder why the delay. Well we are still hopeful things would kickstart this month. Lets keep hope alive .


Hi, still waiting. I called court last week and they told me the same. We contacted our MP last week and she said that she will enquire as well. Nothing further and just waiting and really hopeful we hear something this month.

All the best!


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> My timeline
> Standard Online application sub:10th November 2017
> Refused on 320 (11) Feb 2018
> Appealed feb 2018
> Oral hearing 4th December 2018
> 
> Solicitor received decision on 7th Jan 2019 granted


Hi Maaz271, hope all is well. What was the venue of your court? 
My hearing was on 21st Dec at Harmondsworth and we are still waiting!


----------



## hamadkhan1

Asalam
Hi hamadkhan1 how r u hows ur health 
Its was not me who submitted passport its was Mali786 
Please tell me how much is Ihs fee for spouse visa. And can we pay is online 24 hours or not ? 
Thanks

HI,

the IHS fees payment are £600.00


have you paid your his yet ? have you submitted your passport ?


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash18 everything is fine just waiting for ihs link hope you OK. My venue was Bradford


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash18 everything is fine just waiting for ihs link hope you OK. My venue was Bradford


Thanks Maaz271. Hope you get your IHS link soon. Keep us updated with your timeline.

All the best!


----------



## Ebishak

Mashaallah Asalam to all

Time line 

Court Date 22 February 2019

ICQAT withdrawal Email 22 January 2019

Overturn/call in Email 11 February 2019

Ihs link 12 February 2019 paid same day 

Passport submitted to vfs 15 February 2019

Still i have not received any email or post from court my question is is this normal or not 
Also tell me how can i get update about my passport how much time does it take to collect it back

Thanks


----------



## Ebishak

Hi Mali786 how r u any updates from your side coz u have also submitted your passport to vfs at 28 January 2019.


----------



## hamadkhan1

congrtas to you on submitting the passport,
since this year2019
I seen a lot of people including my self receive there passport back after submitting within 2 weeks.,
so hopefully you guys should also receive it back insha allah soon.


all the best


----------



## waqass

dear users
i got the court decision on 5th of of october appeal allowed
on 13th december to submit the passport email from sheffield and to pay ihs fee
15 december pay ihs fee and got the confirmation of pament
i have submitted my passport on 20 december 2018. its two months no reply from the homeoffice.
i make phone calls and emails but no reply
its so frustrating i dont know what should i do
plz help


----------



## Mali786

Ebishak said:


> Hi Mali786 how r u any updates from your side coz u have also submitted your passport to vfs at 28 January 2019.


 yea i got my passport back at 14th feb visa ganated Allhumduillah


----------



## Mali786

waqass said:


> dear users
> i got the court decision on 5th of of october appeal allowed
> on 13th december to submit the passport email from sheffield and to pay ihs fee
> 15 december pay ihs fee and got the confirmation of pament
> i have submitted my passport on 20 december 2018. its two months no reply from the homeoffice.
> i make phone calls and emails but no reply
> its so frustrating i dont know what should i do
> plz help


Contact your local mp


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi waqass,
Don’t worry I have summited my passport on 21th dec too so still waiting be patient they will take 2 month hopefully you will get your passport this week or next week.
Thanks


----------



## waqass

*waqass*



Usha bhandari said:


> Hi waqass,
> Don’t worry I have summited my passport on 21th dec too so still waiting be patient they will take 2 month hopefully you will get your passport this week or next week.
> Thanks



thanks usha
at leat there is some one with my time line, because i saw the time line here people are getting their passports very quickly in two weeks time it increases frustration. Let see hope for the best

thanks mali i contacted MP on monday


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi waqass,
Your time line and mine seems like same we will get passport soon hopefully plz let me know once you get your passport thanks .


----------



## waqass

*waqass*

i will let u know usha


----------



## CholoDuran

Have an on-going appeal situation going on myself. Timeline is as follows:

Application Lodged: 9th May 2018
Application Refused: 26th July 2018 
Appeal Lodged: 6th August 2018
Notice of Pending Appeal: 7th September 2018
Court Date Given: 7th January 2019 (for some time in March)
Appeal Withdrawn by ICQAT: 17th January 2019

And thats all she wrote, haven't heard a word since. The refusal was somewhat flimsy too, it was centred around the following grounds:

1 - Did not provide employment letter (not really required because I am co-owner of the business, it amounts to writing a letter to myself confirming my own employment, slightly silly but nevermind)

2 - Did not provide full 6 months bank statements, only provided 4 (not true, I provided 8 in fact and they were within the required time frame too but apparently this escaped their notice)

3 - There was a discrepancy of £9.36 over a six month period in my wages from what is written on my wage slip compared to what went into my account, the reason for this is my wages go up by a few pounds or pence, a negligible amount, every year, now since I am co-owner of the business and put my own wages through I neglected this small increase and just kept putting it through at the old rate, what the hell its only a couple of quid and its mine one way or the other and I didn't think it would become some sort of massive issue a few months down the line).

Anyway this was all remedied by sending them a letter from the firm apologizing for the oversight in payment as well as bank statements to reflect that the £9.36 had been put into my account, an employment letter and re-sending the bank statements which they already had anyway. So with all that done I get this withdrawal notice before I even get to the court date. But here I am, 6 weeks since the withdrawal notice and no sign of nothing, no IHS payment link, no call for my passport, nothing.

Can anybody help me here, how long do these guys take to get back to you after withdrawal? Is there a time limit? Is there anyone I can contact, any phone number or email address through which I can chase them up through? Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MY18

CholoDuran said:


> Have an on-going appeal situation going on myself. Timeline is as follows:
> 
> Application Lodged: 9th May 2018
> Application Refused: 26th July 2018
> Appeal Lodged: 6th August 2018
> Notice of Pending Appeal: 7th September 2018
> Court Date Given: 7th January 2019 (for some time in March)
> Appeal Withdrawn by ICQAT: 17th January 2019
> 
> And thats all she wrote, haven't heard a word since. The refusal was somewhat flimsy too, it was centred around the following grounds:
> 
> 1 - Did not provide employment letter (not really required because I am co-owner of the business, it amounts to writing a letter to myself confirming my own employment, slightly silly but nevermind)
> 
> 2 - Did not provide full 6 months bank statements, only provided 4 (not true, I provided 8 in fact and they were within the required time frame too but apparently this escaped their notice)
> 
> 3 - There was a discrepancy of £9.36 over a six month period in my wages from what is written on my wage slip compared to what went into my account, the reason for this is my wages go up by a few pounds or pence, a negligible amount, every year, now since I am co-owner of the business and put my own wages through I neglected this small increase and just kept putting it through at the old rate, what the hell its only a couple of quid and its mine one way or the other and I didn't think it would become some sort of massive issue a few months down the line).
> 
> Anyway this was all remedied by sending them a letter from the firm apologizing for the oversight in payment as well as bank statements to reflect that the £9.36 had been put into my account, an employment letter and re-sending the bank statements which they already had anyway. So with all that done I get this withdrawal notice before I even get to the court date. But here I am, 6 weeks since the withdrawal notice and no sign of nothing, no IHS payment link, no call for my passport, nothing.
> 
> Can anybody help me here, how long do these guys take to get back to you after withdrawal? Is there a time limit? Is there anyone I can contact, any phone number or email address through which I can chase them up through? Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks.


Hi,
The Home Office says it takes them up to 8 weeks to send you a call-in letter after the withdrawal one. However, the delays happen at every stage of the appeal as no one there cares about appellants.
I received the IHS link in only 7,5 weeks after my withdrawal letter, and a call-in letter - in 11 weeks only after they "expedited" my case. 
Do not hesitate to email their paid customer service right after your 8 weeks, so they 'expedite' your case. It takes them 3 weeks to do this and they call it "shortly".


----------



## MY18

MY18 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am currently appealing for a spouse visa and would like to share my timeline:
> - 29.03.2018 Application for MY18 spouse visa (priority, from Russia)
> - 04.05.18 (email received on 09.05.18) Refusal due to not submitting Eligibility Financial Requirement as below: In respect of salaried employment in the UK (except where paragraph 9 applies), all of the following evidence must be provided: (a) Payslips covering: (i) a period of 6 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for at least 6 months (and where paragraph 13(b) of this Appendix does not apply); or (ii) any period of salaried employment in the period of 12 months prior to the date of application if the person has been employed by their current employer for less than 6 months (or at least 6 months but the person does not rely on paragraph 13(a) of this Appendix), or in the financial year(s) relied upon by a self-employed person. - Submitted (b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming: - Not submitted for previous employment (i) the person employment and gross annual salary; (ii) the length of their employment; (iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and (iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency). (c) Personal bank statements corresponding to the same period(s) as the payslips at paragraph 2(a), showing that the salary has been paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly. Not submitted. The bank statements submitted do not demonstrate your sponsors salary being credited to the account. Given the above, I am not satisfied that you have submitted all specified documentary evidence to support your application. As a result, I am not satisfied that you have satisfactorily demonstrated that your sponsor is in receipt of a gross annual salary of at least £18,600. Your application has therefore been refused under paragraph E-ECP.3.1.
> - 30.05.18 Appeal lodged (Paper Hearing).
> - 11.06.18 Payment proceed.
> - 04.07.18 Notice of pending appeal (IA10): This process is expected to take approximately 15 weeks.
> - 29.09.18 IHS payment refunded.
> - 17.10.18 Deadline has not been met by the Home Office. Since that we have called the Tribunal everyday. Nothing.
> - 23.10.18 My husband contacted his local MP
> - 26.10.18 Response from our local MP as follows: I writing to let you know that, on the basis of information you provided, I have written on your behalf to HM Courts and Tribunal Service (HMCTS). I will write to you again as soon as I receive a response from them. If you have not heard from me within next five weeks, please contact my office again quoting the reference above.
> - 24.10.18 IA35 form was issued with the deadline for any additional written evidence for expedite hearing to be provided before 20.12.18. We received this letter only on 26.11.2018 and on additional request from us. Even our local MP received a response from the FTT before us.
> - 28.11.18 We sent our compassionate reasons for an expedite hearing to the IAC Birmingham (Tribunal).
> - 05.12.18 WITHDRAWAL LETTER from ICQAT.
> - 06.12.18 We contacted UKVI on our further steps (call-in letter, HIS link, submitting passport) and their deadlines.
> - 11.12.18 UKVI requested additional information about the applicant (MY18): Full name, Dare of Birth, GWF number, IHS number, Passport number, Place of submission, Type of visa applied for, Date of biometrics, Nationality, Email address used on application.
> - 14.12.18 UKVI returned with the following email: Thank you for the information you have provided. We escalated your case to the relevant department on 13/12/2018. You should be contacted regarding your case within 15 working days from the date of escalation. Your patience is highly appreciated. Regards, UK Visas and Immigration.
> - 28.12.18 UKVI returned with the following email: Thank you for your enquiry. You should be contacted shortly to pay your IHS. Please note, the link is only valid for 7 days. After this time it will expire and you will need another link. If you have any further enquiries, please visit our website at GOV.UK. Kind Regards, UKVI Contact Centre Service - UK Decision Making Centre.
> I hope to update my timeline with more positive news shortly.


UPDATE:
– 20.01.19 I received a letter by post from the FTT with the confirmation that my appeal was allowed (decision in my favour).
– 26.01.19 I received an email requesting to pay my Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS): Please note that if the full payment is not made by 2nd February 2019 then your application will be refused. If this is the only reason for refusing your application, you will have to make a new visa application and your visa fees will not be refunded. To prevent any further delays with processing your application, once you have made this payment please send an e-mail to [email protected] containing your name, GWF reference and the amount that you have paid for IHS. Please note that if the visa application is for adoption purposes in the UK, then please send an email to [email protected] with your GWF reference to confirm that you are exempt from payment.
– 27.01.19 I paid my IHS (in amount of 876 USD) and contacted the UKVI for further instructions. Surely, it wasn’t for free. I paid 5,48 GBP to contact them again. That is how they raise money.
– 28.01.19 I received the following answer from the UKVI: With regards to your enquiry about the withdrawal of your application, if you could please allow a few more days to be contacted regarding your enquiry, it does take some time for the confirmation to go through, your patience is appreciated. Please note that the onus is upon individual customers to ensure that they satisfy the requirements set out in the guidance material. The guidance material accompanies each and every application form. UK Visa and Immigration is not able to give, indicate or advise upon the outcome of any such application prior to it being given full and careful consideration. Also please note that we cannot provide case specific advice or pre-assess an application but we can provide information and support you through sign posting and website navigation. If you require more specific advice then please speak to a qualified immigration advisor.
– 05.02.19 My husband contacted the Home Office paid customer service again and asked to finally do something about our call-in letter. They promised to expedite our case again.
– 20.02.19 I received a call-in letter and submitted my passport at the visa centre in Moscow. My call-in letter looks like: The decision to refuse your visa application has been overturned and our office will now proceed to the next stage of your application. To complete this process we require you to undertake the following steps: 1. Please submit your passport to the Visa Application Centre (VAC) where you made your original visa application. 2. Please also submit a copy of this e-mail so that the Visa Application Centre will accept your passport. 3. If you require a TB certificate for travel, please ensure this is up to date and valid. You will be contacted when a decision has been made and your passport is ready to be collected.


----------



## CholoDuran

MY18 said:


> Hi,
> The Home Office says it takes them up to 8 weeks to send you a call-in letter after the withdrawal one. However, the delays happen at every stage of the appeal as no one there cares about appellants.
> I received the IHS link in only 7,5 weeks after my withdrawal letter, and a call-in letter - in 11 weeks only after they "expedited" my case.
> Do not hesitate to email their paid customer service right after your 8 weeks, so they 'expedite' your case. It takes them 3 weeks to do this and they call it "shortly".


You must be a good luck charm MY18, no soon as I talk to you about it that I get the IHS link email, I'm chalking that up as a Win for MY18, nice one! Reply to this email too eh, maybe I'll get the call in email by tommorow too LOL 

Seriously though, thanks a lot for your response, you're about the only person I've gotten a straight answer from regarding this topic for the last few months, much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Usha bhandari

hi waqass,
Have you get your passport


----------



## CholoDuran

Just thought I'd give a little update to my timeline, in case its of any help to someone:

Application Lodged: 9th May 2018
Application Refused: 26th July 2018
Appeal Lodged: 6th August 2018
Notice of Pending Appeal: 7th September 2018
Court Date Given: 7th January 2019 (for some time in March)
Appeal Withdrawn by ICQAT: 17th January 2019
IHS payment link recieved (and paid): 21st February 2019

Now just awaiting the passport call in.


----------



## waqass

Usha bhandari said:


> hi waqass,
> Have you get your passport


not yet i got the response from homeoffice after several emais 'homeoffice has to do several security checks and there is no time line to get the passport back'. so i am not expecting passport near future
whats about your status usha


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi waqass
I got my passport with visa on 22 th of February I hope you will get your passport with visa soon , how many days they have said you when you summited your passport to the vfs 
Thank you.


----------



## waqass

hi usha
congratulations for your passport
vfs told me it will take around 2 to 3 weeksto get ur passport back


----------



## Ebishak

Asalam 
Congratulations usha 
Any contact/email of vfs islamabad to ask about updates of passport return 
Thanks


----------



## CholoDuran

Quick timeline update:

Application Lodged: 9th May 2018
Application Refused: 26th July 2018
Appeal Lodged: 6th August 2018
Notice of Pending Appeal: 7th September 2018
Court Date Given: 7th January 2019 (for some time in March)
Appeal Withdrawn by ICQAT: 17th January 2019
IHS payment link received (and paid): 21st February 2019
Call in Email received for passport: 24th February 2019

Odd that they should email on a Sunday, I would've thought they'd be closed but apparently not. The missus is going tomorrow to drop her passport off at the passport place in Islamabad, hopefully it shouldn't be long now, famous last words lol


----------



## Usha bhandari

Hi ebishak,
I was jus contact ukvi by phone u can try from there..
Thank u


----------



## Zahrah

Hi guys
My husbands spouse visa was refused in January 2019. The reason they gave is because one of my wageslips didn’t match the bank statement by around 30p. I have appealed it and the appeal payment was taken out 30th January but I still have not received anything other than a generic email confirming the £80 payment. Do you think this will end up going to court or do you think there’s hope the ECO will grant visa during these 15 weeks? 
Thanks


----------



## CholoDuran

Zahrah said:


> Hi guys
> My husbands spouse visa was refused in January 2019. The reason they gave is because one of my wageslips didnâ€™t match the bank statement by around 30p. I have appealed it and the appeal payment was taken out 30th January but I still have not received anything other than a generic email confirming the Â£80 payment. Do you think this will end up going to court or do you think thereâ€™s hope the ECO will grant visa during these 15 weeks?
> Thanks


I was refused for the same reason, the difference from statement to wage slip over the 6 months period was £9.36, though my refusal was for two other reasons (no letter of employment and apparently I was missing 2 months worth of bank statements though I wasn't). You have to get his workplace to deposit that 30p in his account and then write a letter stating that they apologise for the mistake and have deposited the money into your account. Then when you appeal you give them that letter plus a copy of your bank statement showing that 30p going in and you should be alright.

Mine didn't go to court, I got a court date and it was then withdrawn after I sent in the above mentioned details (plus of course the missing employment letter and 2 months bank statements which I lacked).

30p eh? Wow, I thought my £9.36 one was ridiculous, yours is even worse. Don't worry though, I think you'll be alright, if they withdrew my one they must withdraw yours surely. Its an awful wait though but there's nothing you can do. Perhaps yours will be thrown out quicker as there are less issues with yours and the one issue that there is is rathe ridiculous.

Anyway good luck Zahrah, hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Zahrah

Thanks for your reply. Yeah that was literally their only objection. But my solicitor advised me to get my employer to state a letter saying he paid me the extra 20p in cash. She didn’t think we had to actually transfer it online. So my employer stated in his letter that he returned the 20p to me in cash. I hope this is ok. I really don’t want it to go to court


----------



## Zahrah

Also thinking to contact my mp just to see if she can help push this along any quicker.


----------



## CholoDuran

I would've thought proof that you'd actually received the funds would be a good belt and braces approach, just to be extra specially sure but I suppose if its on the company letterhead, coupled with the fact that its a negligible amount, it should be OK though I'm not a legal professional or anything. 

As far as your MP, again I'm not sure but I think you get them involved when something inordinately strange is going on like say for example its WAY past 15 weeks or some such prescribed time you've been given and you've not had any response, if they're just in the process then there's not a lot an MP can do. 

Then again it might help in that their objection to your case is so ridiculous the MP could get involved and basically go 'what are you doing?'.


----------



## Zahrah

Yeah now that u mention it it does make sense to have transferred the money back just to make sure all corners are covered but now I just pray they just take my employer and his accountants word. So you was given a court date but then the decision was overturned how many weeks Into your appeal???


----------



## CholoDuran

6th August was when we lodged the appeal, 17th January is when I got the withdrawal letter, having been given a court date in March. Took a month after that to then get the IHS payment link.


----------



## Zahrah

Oh wow. I guess after the long wait it will be worth it  glad your nightmare is over


----------



## CholoDuran

its not yet, i ain't got her passport back but its only been a week. Yeah, its a nightmare...I don't even mind the forms that bother me or necessarily the length it takes but I really dislike the patronizing process where I kind of have to take the stand and prove that I love my wife, thats kinda bothersome. Y'know, proof of subsisting relationship and that you're married and you talk to each other and private conversations etc etc But nevermind, its the nature of the beast I guess.

Anyway, I hope your one works out, it should do I think, the 30p thing is mind-blowingly ridiculous, I'm sure it'll get thrown out sooner, of all the objections I've heard of (and I've heard of tons) yours is about the most ridiculous. Yours has to be a pretty quick cut and dry thing I think. Good luck.


----------



## ash83

ash83 said:


> Hi all, I am new to the site and nice to see people sharing their timelines.
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> Application for spouse visa made from Dhaka, Bangladesh in Oct 2017
> It was a priority application
> 
> Refused on Dec 2017 but did not receive the refusal until Feb 2018 as the application was stuck with ECM due to refusal under 320(11) discretionary refusal using aggravating factors
> 
> We appealed to first tier tribunal with legal representation
> 
> Court hearing date: 21st Dec 2018
> 
> Hearing went ok but have to wait until decision from Judge, who said that we should hear within 6 weeks
> 
> Anyone else had hearing during Nov and Dec, will be great to share timelines.
> 
> Good luck all!


Finally heard back from the tribunal.
First tier tribunal decision date: 28 Feb 2019
Decision received today 4 March 2019
Result: Appeal allowed 

We are so happy with the result, it was such a long journey. Hope the next steps go smooth.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mamamiya

Hey Ash83. I am soo happy for you .
U ought to see my excitement here. Dt means they r attending to dec appeals. Looking forward to recieving mine too. Congrats and here is praying for good speed so evrytin can be concluded in good time. Congrats once again .


ash83 said:


> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am new to the site and nice to see people sharing their timelines.
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> Application for spouse visa made from Dhaka, Bangladesh in Oct 2017
> It was a priority application
> 
> Refused on Dec 2017 but did not receive the refusal until Feb 2018 as the application was stuck with ECM due to refusal under 320(11) discretionary refusal using aggravating factors
> 
> We appealed to first tier tribunal with legal representation
> 
> Court hearing date: 21st Dec 2018
> 
> Hearing went ok but have to wait until decision from Judge, who said that we should hear within 6 weeks
> 
> Anyone else had hearing during Nov and Dec, will be great to share timelines.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard back from the tribunal.
> First tier tribunal decision date: 28 Feb 2019
> Decision received today 4 March 2019
> Result: Appeal allowed 🙂
> 
> We are so happy with the result, it was such a long journey. Hope the next steps go smooth.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
Click to expand...


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Hey Ash83. I am soo happy for you .
> U ought to see my excitement here. Dt means they r attending to dec appeals. Looking forward to recieving mine too. Congrats and here is praying for good speed so evrytin can be concluded in good time. Congrats once again .


Thanks! We called the court every other week and then we also contacted our MP in mid February, who wrote to the court as well. Praying you receive yours soon. Maybe contact your MP as well just in case there is further hold up. All the best!


----------



## josigoesbrit

Any advice on what the consent letter should look like? Is it literally 'I so and so consent to the withdrawal of the appeal'? And just to clarify, consenting to the appeal means that they can then make a new decision on the original visa application, correct?


----------



## Mamamiya

Ash83 my lawyer just recieved our appeal verdict and sent to me via mail. It was dated 05/03 . My appeal was allowed. Am happy at least this is a good start. Yea


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Ash83 my lawyer just recieved our appeal verdict and sent to me via mail. It was dated 05/03 . My appeal was allowed. Am happy at least this is a good start. Yea


Wonderful news, many congrats!!! So happy, I knew it was coming 

Wishing we get the next steps passed with no big hurdles.


----------



## McJoe

Let your lawyer do all that. Except you are an immigration lawyer. The withdrawal decision by the Senior Caseworker will first be communicated to the tribunal and then the UKVI decision making Centre. Then, a new decision will now be communicated to you and next steps to take. All the best!





josigoesbrit said:


> Any advice on what the consent letter should look like? Is it literally 'I so and so consent to the withdrawal of the appeal'? And just to clarify, consenting to the appeal means that they can then make a new decision on the original visa application, correct?


----------



## MY18

Hi everyone!
As my appeal is finally over I want to share my short timeline in case it could help anyone here (the detailed one you can read on p. 95):
29.03.18 – Application lodged spouse visa (priority). 04.05.18 – Application refused due to not submitting Eligibility Financial Requirement. 30.05.18 – Appeal lodged (Paper Hearing). 11.06.18 – Payment proceed. 04.07.18 – Notice of pending appeal (IA10). 29.09.18 – IHS payment refunded. 24.10.18 – IA35 from FTT (no hearing date). 05.12.18 – Withdrawal letter. 20.01.19 – Appeal was allowed by FTT. 26.01.19 – IHS payment request (email). 27.01.19 – IHS paid. 20.02.19 – Call-in letter (email). 20.02.19 – Passport submitted. 05.03.19 – Passport is ready for collection (SMS). 06.02.19 – Passport collected.
Good luck with your appeals!


----------



## waqass

hi 
i am very confused some people are getting their passports back just after a week after submission of their passport. some of them are getting after 2 months, i am still waiting for the passport i had submit my passport in december. i do not know what should i do


----------



## CholoDuran

MY18, your timeline is promising in relation to my case, we submitted our passports roughly the same time, yours was 5 days before mine so if you got yours back in 13 days perhaps there is the chance for the same in my case.


----------



## HUSIA007

waqass said:


> hi
> i am very confused some people are getting their passports back just after a week after submission of their passport. some of them are getting after 2 months, i am still waiting for the passport i had submit my passport in december. i do not know what should i do


hi waqas i m in a same boat. i have submitted my passport on 21st December and still waiting for passport collection. dont know whats happening? why are they taking time when everything is done. well best of luck inshallah very soon we will hear good news.


----------



## josigoesbrit

McJoe said:


> Let your lawyer do all that. Except you are an immigration lawyer. The withdrawal decision by the Senior Caseworker will first be communicated to the tribunal and then the UKVI decision making Centre. Then, a new decision will now be communicated to you and next steps to take. All the best!


Unfortunately, I don't have a Lawyer, which is why I'm hoping for a bit of guidance. But thank you so much!


----------



## CholoDuran

josigoesbrit said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a Lawyer, which is why I'm hoping for a bit of guidance. But thank you so much!


Such things generally tend to comprise of a pretty simplistic statement, pretty much just as you put in your original post.


----------



## CholoDuran

Update: Got my call in (phone call), gotta go pick up the passport on Monday, technically the call in was yesterday (Missus missed the call, bless her dear hear) so it took 9 days in all from submission of passport to call in. Heres hoping there's a visa on it when I see it on Monday


----------



## MY18

HUSIA007 said:


> hi waqas i m in a same boat. i have submitted my passport on 21st December and still waiting for passport collection. dont know whats happening? why are they taking time when everything is done. well best of luck inshallah very soon we will hear good news.


Hi, it looks like you wait very long. Is your visa centre and the British embassy in your city? Or did you have to send your passport elsewhere?
Anyway, you can do what I did. You can contact your visa centre by Contact Us Feedbacks and Complaints form (you need to find your VAC on gov.uk website and click on Contact Us) and say that you have not heard any news about your passport from them yet and ask them if they tried to contact you before. In your message you should also specify again your name, passport number, phone number and email. 
When I did that I received an sms the next day that my passport was ready for collection at the visa centre, as well as an email from the VAC that my problem was resolved. I hope it helps.


----------



## MY18

CholoDuran said:


> Update: Got my call in (phone call), gotta go pick up the passport on Monday, technically the call in was yesterday (Missus missed the call, bless her dear hear) so it took 9 days in all from submission of passport to call in. Heres hoping there's a visa on it when I see it on Monday


Congratulations! I am happy it is finally over for you too! And I do hope we will be luckier with the future visas


----------



## cleverteen3

*My timeline*

Hi all!

I've been searching for a thread like this for a while now. My appeal is getting very frustrating now...

I applied for spouse visa and my timeline goes like this:
Application submitted: March 2016
Refused: June 2016
Appealed: July 2016
Court date: October 2017 (my solicitor decided he wasn't ready and postponed)
Next court date: March 2018 (heavy snow so judge did not turn up and postponed)
Next court date: 3 August 2018
Judges decision dated: 16 August 2018 (received this letter end of Sept 2018)

Now I have been waiting for call-in letter/IHS link/anything for nearly 7 months. I have called the customer enquiry like (which a 2 minute call cost me £20) and various email enquiries. Everyone just says please be patient and wait and it is now getting frustrating. 

Anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## ash83

cleverteen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been searching for a thread like this for a while now. My appeal is getting very frustrating now...
> 
> I applied for spouse visa and my timeline goes like this:
> Application submitted: March 2016
> Refused: June 2016
> Appealed: July 2016
> Court date: October 2017 (my solicitor decided he wasn't ready and postponed)
> Next court date: March 2018 (heavy snow so judge did not turn up and postponed)
> Next court date: 3 August 2018
> Judges decision dated: 16 August 2018 (received this letter end of Sept 2018)
> 
> Now I have been waiting for call-in letter/IHS link/anything for nearly 7 months. I have called the customer enquiry like (which a 2 minute call cost me £20) and various email enquiries. Everyone just says please be patient and wait and it is now getting frustrating.
> 
> Anyone had any similar experiences?


Hi, that is a very long waiting time! You can try contacting local MP to escalate for you. Good luck!


----------



## cleverteen3

Hi ash83 - already tried. They replied with a letter from the Home Office telling them they already told us to be patient and wait while they are processing. The call enquiry line said you need an IHS link we'll send to you and then when we rang again they said just sit tight we can't send you anything from ourselves! Everyone is giving us mixed answers!!


----------



## ash83

cleverteen3 said:


> Hi ash83 - already tried. They replied with a letter from the Home Office telling them they already told us to be patient and wait while they are processing. The call enquiry line said you need an IHS link we'll send to you and then when we rang again they said just sit tight we can't send you anything from ourselves! Everyone is giving us mixed answers!!


There is no consistency with the processing times, some are relatively quick and some get stuck. The whole immigration processing time is a huge mess and under resourced. They keep making more money but no service and they are getting away with it - just because they can and because people like us don't matter to them.

Just keep contacting them every two weeks, that's all you can do. All the best!


----------



## MY18

cleverteen3 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been searching for a thread like this for a while now. My appeal is getting very frustrating now...
> 
> I applied for spouse visa and my timeline goes like this:
> Application submitted: March 2016
> Refused: June 2016
> Appealed: July 2016
> Court date: October 2017 (my solicitor decided he wasn't ready and postponed)
> Next court date: March 2018 (heavy snow so judge did not turn up and postponed)
> Next court date: 3 August 2018
> Judges decision dated: 16 August 2018 (received this letter end of Sept 2018)
> 
> Now I have been waiting for call-in letter/IHS link/anything for nearly 7 months. I have called the customer enquiry like (which a 2 minute call cost me £20) and various email enquiries. Everyone just says please be patient and wait and it is now getting frustrating.
> 
> Anyone had any similar experiences?


OMG cleverteen3, you have been waiting for ages! I am very sorry for you. Did you try to send a complaint to [email protected]?


----------



## cleverteen3

MY18 said:


> OMG cleverteen3, you have been waiting for ages! I am very sorry for you. Did you try to send a complaint to
> 
> Tell me about it!!! I'm going to put a complaint in this week but I doubt it'll speed anything up. I've just retried the enquiry line and the guy got argumentative saying what do you want me to do - JUST GIVE ME AN ANSWER to what the hold up is!!!
> 
> I've been married since 1998 and put in multiple applications but this time I've got so far and still no luck with getting into the UK to be with my husband


----------



## waqass

HUSIA007 said:


> hi waqas i m in a same boat. i have submitted my passport on 21st December and still waiting for passport collection. dont know whats happening? why are they taking time when everything is done. well best of luck inshallah very soon we will hear good news.


At this stage when appeals are allowed or withdrawn. we have submitted the passports it should be first come and first serve basis. they are not telling any thing. any way please let me know if you hear any thing i wil also update you.


----------



## Illyrian

Hi guys this is how my visa history went
I applied for spouse visa on 10 October 2018
Got refused on 31 October 2018
Appealed on 28 November 2019
On 20 February 2019 i received email from ICQAT saying 

I am writing to inform you that I have reviewed the decision made on 31/10/2018 to refuse your application. 

The original refusal decision has been withdrawn and a recommendation made to the Decision Making Centre where your original application was decided to grant entry clearance. 

The reason for the withdrawal is: 

I have considered the documents you have submitted in response to the refusal of your application and I am satisfied that your relationship is genuine. Consequently, you meet all the requirements for entry as a spouse under the immigration rules. 

On 25 February i submitted my passport at Visa application center and on 08 March DHL courier brought the passport at mine with visa vignete on it.

Have faith and don't lose hope. I prayed to God and elhamdulilah i can be with my wife soon.


----------



## CholoDuran

Final update:

Application Lodged: 9th May 2018
Application Refused: 26th July 2018
Appeal Lodged: 6th August 2018
Notice of Pending Appeal: 7th September 2018
Court Date Given: 7th January 2019 (for some time in March)
Appeal Withdrawn by ICQAT: 17th January 2019
IHS payment link received (and paid): 21st February 2019
Call in Email received for passport: 24th February 2019
Passport Submitted: 25th February 2019
Passport call in phone call: 8th March 2019
Passport collected: 11th March 2019 (visa inside)

Flight booked for this Sunday, hope this timeline helps someone at some point.


----------



## HUSIA007

waqass said:


> At this stage when appeals are allowed or withdrawn. we have submitted the passports it should be first come and first serve basis. they are not telling any thing. any way please let me know if you hear any thing i wil also update you.


well yesterday my wife called on MP if he can help us. he rang home office and they said visa process is going on please wait. stressed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## waqass

HUSIA007 said:


> well yesterday my wife called on MP if he can help us. he rang home office and they said visa process is going on please wait. stressed. :fingerscrossed:


hi hussia i met mp last month on 15 of feb he wrote a latter to homeoffice still i havent heard back from mp. let see.


----------



## waqass

finally wait is over. collected passport today. thanks to almighty Allah it was very frustrating time scale.. wish best of luck to all


----------



## McJoe

It’s a YES!

Here is my timeline;

25th may 2018: Application made online 
6th jun 2018: Biometric Taken 
26th aug 2018: Refusal decision 
7th sept 2018: Appeal lodged
16th sept 2018: Notice of appeal
18th Jan 2019: ICQAT withdrawal notice 
14th feb 2019: Passport call-in letter
15th feb 2019: IHS (paid same day)
18th feb 2019: Passport submitted to VAC
15th mar 2019: Passport with Visa

I blessed the name of the Lord and prayed for others waiting for theirs.


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash18 everything is fine just waiting for ihs link hope you OK. My venue was Bradford


Hi Maaz271, did you or your lawyers get any further letter after your appeal was allowed? And did the IHS link arrive yet? Just wanted to know the steps for cases that go to court as it seems they are slightly different to those whose appeals get withdrawn before the hearing.

Thanks!


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash83 sorry to say I didn't here anything from my solicitor and home office it's been over 7 weeks now. My wife have an appointment with local mp on Tuesday hope this helps take care thanks


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash83 sorry to say I didn't here anything from my solicitor and home office it's been over 7 weeks now. My wife have an appointment with local mp on Tuesday hope this helps take care thanks


Yes that should help it get unstuck. Which country are you applying from?


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash83 hope it's help and I applied from Pakistan and you? Thanks


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash83 hope it's help and I applied from Pakistan and you? Thanks


Hi Maaz271, thanks and all the best!


----------



## HUSIA007

waqass said:


> finally wait is over. collected passport today. thanks to almighty Allah it was very frustrating time scale.. wish best of luck to all


congratulations brother, waqas can you post ur timeline please? when did u submitted ur passport after appeal allow?


----------



## HUSIA007

wait is unbearable.
waiting from last 3 years.
after appeal allow i have submitted passport 21 DEC 2019. and still waiting dont know what happening?


----------



## waqass

HUSIA007 said:


> congratulations brother, waqas can you post ur timeline please? when did u submitted ur passport after appeal allow?


my appeal was heard on 12 september 2018
got determination 5th of October 2018 appeal alowed
i got an email to submit passport 15 of december 2018
passport submitted 20th of december 2018
i involve mp on 15 of feb 2019
i got a call to get passport back on 14 march 2019
passport collected 15th march 2019

thanks husia i will advise you involve mp in this matter


----------



## Mamamiya

Ash83, any news from your side ?


----------



## josigoesbrit

Just wondering whether I will need to pay to walk into the VAC without an appointment to submit my passport after the appeal went through. Or can I just rock up at any time and hand it in? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Ash83, any news from your side ?


Hi, hope you are well.
Nothing further, more than 14 days have passed so glad that did not receive any appeal against the court decision. Now waiting for a letter, which I think will be the link to pay for the NHS IHS. My lawyer said I should hear within next few weeks (after around a month of the court letter).

How about you?


----------



## Mamamiya

Nothing yet . Just hoping for the best.
This thing is so tiring and frustrating.
Why must they delay at every stage.


ash83 said:


> Mamamiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ash83, any news from your side ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, hope you are well.
> Nothing further, more than 14 days have passed so glad that did not receive any appeal against the court decision. Now waiting for a letter, which I think will be the link to pay for the NHS IHS. My lawyer said I should hear within next few weeks (after around a month of the court letter).
> 
> How about you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Amal12

Hello Friends.
I have a long story about my appeal.
Visa was refused on 4 April 2018.(missing payslips).
2 may 2018 lodged a papers appeal.
31 November 2018 was hearing date and judge dismissed my appeal.
8 January 2019 applied for permission to go upper tribunal.
18 February 2019 I got permission to appeal to upper tribunal.
11 march 2019 Hearing date in upper tribunal ( this time they gave me oral hearing but I didn't attend it as I no wanted to spend anymore money for solicitor so I myself sent bundle to court).
20 march 2019 I got letter from upper tribunal that judge allowed my appeal due to concession of home office representative.
Now waiting with a big wish that home office won't appeal the decision of upper tribunal.


----------



## Maaz271

Hi guys I got my ihs link today and paid got confirmation email and I trying to sent them email but it's showing error I don't know wat shall I do wats next help me please thanks


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi guys I got my ihs link today and paid got confirmation email and I trying to sent them email but it's showing error I don't know wat shall I do wats next help me please thanks


Hi Maaz271, good to hear you got the IHS link finally. What are you trying to email them about? Automated system generated emails usually don't accept replies. Maybe someone else in the forum can advise.

I recently contacted Home Office by using their paid service to ask them for timeline information to understand what is involved. They replied with the below:

"Once the appeal has been overturned you will be contacted via email within 15 working days.
If the IHS has been refunded you will receive an IHS top up link and you will need to make the payment for the IHS again.
You will then be contacted to resubmit your passport to the visa application centre; once the passport has been submitted it can take up to 15 working days for it to be returned.
UKVI will contact you only via email and the email address that you will be contacted on is the one that was used in the visa application.
"

Clearly they are not sticking to the timelines.


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash83 thanks for reply just need to ask one more thing it's Tb test please thanks?


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash83 do I need make an appointment at visa centre or just go in with email and also about my tb test thanks


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash83 do I need make an appointment at visa centre or just go in with email and also about my tb test thanks


Hey Maaz271, if you have the email or letter to submit passport you can submit passport but I’m not sure if appointment is required. Most likely not, anyone else can share their input..

Regarding TB, I decided to do mine just to be safe and carry the original certificate with me when travelling. You can hand in a copy of it with your passport.

All the best and update us with what happens!


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash83 thanks for reply I'm going to do my tb test on 1st April and 2nd April submit my passport will do update thanks alot


----------



## Mamamiya

Hi Ash83.
Here is hoping that they change and keep to the timeline. We r way past the 15 working days mark. God wuld intervene mightyly. Let me congratulate us in advance cos its going to be a wonderful month of celebration. April pls come soon . Lol.


ash83 said:


> Maaz271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I got my ihs link today and paid got confirmation email and I trying to sent them email but it's showing error I don't know wat shall I do wats next help me please thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maaz271, good to hear you got the IHS link finally. What are you trying to email them about? Automated system generated emails usually don't accept replies. Maybe someone else in the forum can advise.
> 
> I recently contacted Home Office by using their paid service to ask them for timeline information to understand what is involved. They replied with the below:
> 
> "Once the appeal has been overturned you will be contacted via email within 15 working days.
> If the IHS has been refunded you will receive an IHS top up link and you will need to make the payment for the IHS again.
> You will then be contacted to resubmit your passport to the visa application centre; once the passport has been submitted it can take up to 15 working days for it to be returned.
> UKVI will contact you only via email and the email address that you will be contacted on is the one that was used in the visa application.
> "
> 
> Clearly they are not sticking to the timelines.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zahrah

I recieved notice of appeal on 8th March it says the ECO has 15 weeks to decide and answer. I just wanted to ask once the decision has been made will they email or write to me? Or will they email my husband who is in Pakistan?


----------



## ash83

Zahrah said:


> I recieved notice of appeal on 8th March it says the ECO has 15 weeks to decide and answer. I just wanted to ask once the decision has been made will they email or write to me? Or will they email my husband who is in Pakistan?


Hi Zahrah, correspondence from court will be sent to the address provided in appeal form. So if you used a lawyer, will normally be that address. In my case decision was not overturned and had to wait until court hearing day for the hearing to take place. Things will be quicker if they overturn the decision before going to court. All the best!


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Hi Ash83.
> Here is hoping that they change and keep to the timeline. We r way past the 15 working days mark. God wuld intervene mightyly. Let me congratulate us in advance cos its going to be a wonderful month of celebration. April pls come soon . Lol.


Amen! 

To allow more time, I am counting the 15 working days after their 14 day appeal time is over. So April should be the month I hope too! I am planning to contact Home Office again in second week of April otherwise and also ask MP to help. Sadly without chasing cannot trust them to process anything on time.


----------



## Zahrah

Got my withdrawal email today! Thank God. So it says in the email the decision centre will contact you in due course with further instructions. I take it this means an email will be sent to my husband instructing him to hand in his passport??


----------



## ash83

Zahrah said:


> Got my withdrawal email today! Thank God. So it says in the email the decision centre will contact you in due course with further instructions. I take it this means an email will be sent to my husband instructing him to hand in his passport??


Great news! Yes they should now send the email to the one provided in the application form, same one used when applying for the visa.


----------



## Bilal14

Dear my appeal was on 27 April its postponeded because judge was very busy. Is this happened before as well with someone? We have been waiting for hearing since September last year. Also do u knw ECM must reply to Solicitor before hearing any idea or sometime he doesn’t


----------



## Maaz271

Hi everyone I submitted my passport today. My timeline
Standard application: 14nov 2017
Refused on 320 dated: 8feb 2018
Oral appeal lodge : in March 2018 
Hearing date: 4dec 2018 
Appeal allowed: 7jan 2019 
Ihs link: 26Mar 2019
Passport submit: 1Apr 2019 
Will update when I receive my passport thank God and helps everyone whoz struggling these matters thanks


----------



## Mamamiya

Congrats .
Clearly lines are gradually falling unto pleasant places for you. 
Here is wishing everyone a wonderful month ahead. God willing we shall all have cause to celebrate as we hear the good news concerning our visas. Xoxo


Maaz271 said:


> Hi everyone I submitted my passport today. My timeline
> Standard application: 14nov 2017
> Refused on 320 dated: 8feb 2018
> Oral appeal lodge : in March 2018
> Hearing date: 4dec 2018
> Appeal allowed: 7jan 2019
> Ihs link: 26Mar 2019
> Passport submit: 1Apr 2019
> Will update when I receive my passport thank God and helps everyone whoz struggling these matters thanks


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi everyone I submitted my passport today. My timeline
> Standard application: 14nov 2017
> Refused on 320 dated: 8feb 2018
> Oral appeal lodge : in March 2018
> Hearing date: 4dec 2018
> Appeal allowed: 7jan 2019
> Ihs link: 26Mar 2019
> Passport submit: 1Apr 2019
> Will update when I receive my passport thank God and helps everyone whoz struggling these matters thanks


Hi everyone, got a call from my lawyer this morning that the IHS email arrived today. He paid it straight away and I got a confirmation email as well.

@Maaz271 after you paid the IHS fee did you get another message to submit the passport? When did this second email arrive?

Another step closer now. Good luck all.


----------



## Mamamiya

Hey Ash83. Am happy for you.
Really dt means i shld expect mine soon . Tnk God. Its almost coming to an end .


ash83 said:


> Maaz271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I submitted my passport today. My timeline
> Standard application: 14nov 2017
> Refused on 320 dated: 8feb 2018
> Oral appeal lodge : in March 2018
> Hearing date: 4dec 2018
> Appeal allowed: 7jan 2019
> Ihs link: 26Mar 2019
> Passport submit: 1Apr 2019
> Will update when I receive my passport thank God and helps everyone whoz struggling these matters thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, got a call from my lawyer this morning that the IHS email arrived today. He paid it straight away and I got a confirmation email as well.
> 
> @Maaz271 after you paid the IHS fee did you get another message to submit the passport? When did this second email arrive?
> 
> Another step closer now. Good luck all.
Click to expand...


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Hey Ash83. Am happy for you.
> Really dt means i shld expect mine soon . Tnk God. Its almost coming to an end .


Thanks!

Also, another update. After paying the IHS fee, solicitor got message for the passport to be submitted ) 

So will hand the passport on Monday.

You should get yours soon as well, all the best!


----------



## Mamamiya

Ash83, was ur initial application through the solicitor ? 


ash83 said:


> Mamamiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ash83. Am happy for you.
> Really dt means i shld expect mine soon . Tnk God. Its almost coming to an end .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, another update. After paying the IHS fee, solicitor got message for the passport to be submitted )
> 
> So will hand the passport on Monday.
> 
> You should get yours soon as well, all the best!
Click to expand...


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Ash83, was ur initial application through the solicitor ?
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamamiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ash83. Am happy for you.
> Really dt means i shld expect mine soon . Tnk God. Its almost coming to an end .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Also, another update. After paying the IHS fee, solicitor got message for the passport to be submitted )
> 
> So will hand the passport on Monday.
> 
> You should get yours soon as well, all the best!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes it was


----------



## kindmanship

We received this email

The decision to refuse your visa application has been overturned and our office will now proceed to the next stage of your application. To complete this process we require you to undertake the following steps: 

1. Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed

On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. 

Shortly, you will receive a further email providing a link for your IHS payment. If you do not receive an email within 7 working days of this email, please contact [email protected] with your name, GWF reference and request the IHS payment email be sent. 

Want to find out more?


We received an email recently to make payment for IHS and we receive $804 to make payment then this was made the next day but I'm not sure if we have paid the right amount since the NHS fee has increased £1200 and also it says we should email once payment is made but we were too excited and forgot to send an email but we did not email them until today. I just want to know if we have done the right thing please for those who have had their appeal and receive an email to make payment, how much did you pay and it also says we have missed the deadline date when in fact we have made payment.


We have missed the deadline in case we need to make another payment.


Could anyone reassure me on how much they paid before the new IHS fee did you paid twice


----------



## kindmanship

Mamamiya said:


> Congrats .
> Clearly lines are gradually falling unto pleasant places for you.
> Here is wishing everyone a wonderful month ahead. God willing we shall all have cause to celebrate as we hear the good news concerning our visas. Xoxo



Hi, How much did you pay for your IHS surcharge because we only paid £600 since our appeal was made in 2017 before the introduction of the new fee? Thanks


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash83 many congrats I had two emails


----------



## ash83

kindmanship said:


> Mamamiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats .
> Clearly lines are gradually falling unto pleasant places for you.
> Here is wishing everyone a wonderful month ahead. God willing we shall all have cause to celebrate as we hear the good news concerning our visas. Xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, How much did you pay for your IHS surcharge because we only paid £600 since our appeal was made in 2017 before the introduction of the new fee? Thanks
Click to expand...

I paid $822 USD, that was the amount asked to pay yesterday


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash83 many congrats I had two emails


That’s great, thanks Maaz271. My solicitor got the same. 

Let us know when you get your passport back!


----------



## kindmanship

ash83 said:


> I paid $822 USD, that was the amount asked to pay yesterday


Thank you for your reply.


I paid the same fee and was also asked to submit passport as soon as possible payment has been made and it has been 2 weeks now. I was just worried maybe we were to suppose to pay the new fee. I was wondering if those people who appealed before 2016, 2017, 2018 paid the old fee rather than the new fee.


----------



## ash83

kindmanship said:


> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $822 USD, that was the amount asked to pay yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> I paid the same fee and was also asked to submit passport as soon as possible payment has been made and it has been 2 weeks now. I was just worried maybe we were to suppose to pay the new fee. I was wondering if those people who appealed before 2016, 2017, 2018 paid the old fee rather than the new fee.
Click to expand...

I asked my lawyer and he said that there is no way we can pay another amount unless they provide the link to pay for the new amount. Good that we did not have to pay my more!

I submitted my passport at VFS today and they gave indication of up to 3 weeks processing time. They just took the passport and the IHS payment email confirmation letter. Will also get the TB done tomorrow so can take the certificate with me when travelling.

Will keep you all posted with what happens next. All the best..


----------



## Mamamiya

Yay !!!!! Happy for you Ash83.
Recall i said April would be good to us . It has already started with yours. Congrats and wishing all the very best. It most definitely would end in Praise.


ash83 said:


> kindmanship said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $822 USD, that was the amount asked to pay yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> I paid the same fee and was also asked to submit passport as soon as possible payment has been made and it has been 2 weeks now. I was just worried maybe we were to suppose to pay the new fee. I was wondering if those people who appealed before 2016, 2017, 2018 paid the old fee rather than the new fee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked my lawyer and he said that there is no way we can pay another amount unless they provide the link to pay for the new amount. Good that we did not have to pay my more!
> 
> I submitted my passport at VFS today and they gave indication of up to 3 weeks processing time. They just took the passport and the IHS payment email confirmation letter. Will also get the TB done tomorrow so can take the certificate with me when travelling.
> 
> Will keep you all posted with what happens next. All the best..
Click to expand...


----------



## Arsenal93

Hi everyone,

Our spouse visa was rejected early January 2019. The sole basis for rejection was that they said we sent only one bank statement when in fact we had sent all six as required.

Solicitor appealed and requested a review, a few days after receiving the decision. Notice of appeal was received 14th March and 1st April I received an email asking me to send in my bank statements as scans within 7 days. Now the 28 day period mentioned on the notice of appeal is over tomorrow.

Could anyone please advise as to in thier experience what is likely to happen next and how long it will take?

Thanks.


----------



## Mamamiya

Hi Ash83. I sent you a PM .Kindly check and respond. Thanks


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi everyone I submitted my passport today. My timeline
> Standard application: 14nov 2017
> Refused on 320 dated: 8feb 2018
> Oral appeal lodge : in March 2018
> Hearing date: 4dec 2018
> Appeal allowed: 7jan 2019
> Ihs link: 26Mar 2019
> Passport submit: 1Apr 2019
> Will update when I receive my passport thank God and helps everyone whoz struggling these matters thanks


Hi @Maaz271, did you get your passport back yet? From the posts shared by people in this forum, passports submitted this year are being returned within 3 weeks. Hope this prevails for everyone who is waiting!

My timeline update:
Timeline:
-25 Oct 2017: Application submitted Dhaka Bangladesh, as priority application
-5 Feb 2018: Refusal letter received. Was refused in Dec 2017 but but did not receive the refusal until 5 Feb 2018 as the application was stuck with ECM due to refusal under 320(11) discretionary refusal using aggravating factors
-2 Mar 2018: Submitted appeal to FTT
-17 Apr 2018: Court letter of notice or pending appeal saying process expected to take 15 weeks
-5 May 2018: ECM Appeal Review response saying they will not overturn and will go to hearing
-12 Jun 2018: Hearing date letter with notice of hearing set on 21 Dec 2018
-21 Dec 2018: FTT (court) oral hearing
-28 Feb 2019: FTT (court) decision 
-4 Mar 2019: Decision of FTT received, appeal allowed in our favour
-5 Apr 2019: Solicitor received email from Sheffield saying decision overturned and saying an email will be sent to pay IHS. It also said to submit the passport in visa application centre with copy of IHS paid receipt
-5 Apr 2019: Solicitor received IHS payment email, paid same day. Got confirmation email of IHS payment
-8 Apr 2019: Submitted passport in VFS with copy of IHS receipt. VFS guys says it will take up to 3 weeks (this is what Home Office contact centre also said when I contacted them recently, they said that it will take up to 15 working days once passport is submitted at Vac)
-9 Apr 2019: I have done a new TB test and have the certificate ready with me to take during travelling 
-tbc: waiting for passport collection SMS or email from vfs


----------



## Arsenal93

Appeal withdrawal email received yesterday. Says decision making centre will contact with next steps in due course.
How long does it take normally for next stages? 

Thanks.


----------



## ash83

Arsenal93 said:


> Appeal withdrawal email received yesterday. Says decision making centre will contact with next steps in due course.
> How long does it take normally for next stages?
> 
> Thanks.


That’s good news for you! It should be within working 15 working days you will get IHS payment (if has to be paid) or call in letter, but people have waited longer.


----------



## Seema1001

Hey guys, new to this thread. I always came on here and checked everyone’s post but never thought to leave my own post but I finally am today. My spouse visa application has been going on for a while.
My timeline is
Application submitted May 2017
Application refused Oct 2017 
Appeal sent of within a week
Letter of confirmation received Nov 2017
First hearing date July 2018
Email received asking for further documentation May 2018
Hearing adjourned a week before court due to lack of judges 
New hearing date Feb 2019
After the letter stating the new hearing date being received we also received a letter from HO stating they aren’t going to overturn their decision August 2018
Hearing went ahead first week of Feb 2019
Judges decision made to allow visa last week of Feb 2018
And we are still waiting, no IHS email nothing; so sick of this waiting game almost 2 years later and we’re still going


----------



## Uduakpu

I have just joined the thread and thank you all for accepting my membership.
I applied for a UK spouse visa on 4 oct.2018 and I was refused entry clearance on the 22 January 2019,I summited my appeal through my solicitor on the 19th February,2019,till date tribunal fees has not been taken out,no update. I had a discussion with my solicitor and he said the tribunal usually take out payment 1 or 2 months and it is more than 2months now no update,should I contact the tribunal and enquire why money has not been taken out from my husband account? Thanks.


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> I have just joined the thread and thank you all for accepting my membership.
> I applied for a UK spouse visa on 4 oct.2018 and I was refused entry clearance on the 22 January 2019,I summited my appeal through my solicitor on the 19th February,2019,till date tribunal fees has not been taken out,no update. I had a discussion with my solicitor and he said the tribunal usually take out payment 1 or 2 months and it is more than 2months now no update,should I contact the tribunal and enquire why money has not been taken out from my husband account? Thanks.


Hello, I think will be good to contact the court through the customer service number to find out the update. You will have peace of mind, I know people had issues in past in paying them court fee due to the online payment issues.


----------



## Uduakpu

Thanks for your quick response.
Pls can you send me the tribunal contact number,I hope to call them next week from Nigeria. Thanks.


----------



## Uduakpu

Thanks for your quick response.
Pls can you send me tribunal contact number as I would be calling from Nigeria, thanks.


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> Pls can you send me the tribunal contact number,I hope to call them next week from Nigeria. Thanks.


Hi
You will find the tribunal contact details here
https://www.gov.uk/courts-tribunals/first-tier-tribunal-immigration-and-asylum


----------



## Uduakpu

Thank you!
I would contact them this week.


----------



## Uduakpu

Hello, payment has been taken, pls what is the next step,thanks


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> Hello, payment has been taken, pls what is the next step,thanks


Hi, in a few weeks you should get a letter from the Tribunal with a 'Notice of Pending Appeal'. This is like a confirmation letter. It will be sent to your solicitor if you used a lawyer. This will be sent to the Home Office representative as well and the Home Office will have 15 weeks to reply with their documents for the appeal. They also will have the chance to review and in some cases they overturn their decision during this time.

After the 15 weeks, or sometimes slightly earlier if the Home Office replies sooner to them, the Tribunal will then send a letter with a 'Notice to Hearing' that will show the date, time and venue of the hearing. You will then have to prepare for this hearing, which will be very important and you will need to gather all the evidence and paperwork required to support your case. In some cases the Home Office may overturn their decision up to the date of the hearing, but you will have to prepare for the hearing anyway.

You can see other users' timeline in the forum, although the timescales are quite inconsistent.

All the best!


----------



## Zahrah

My husband submitted his passport to Islamabad office on 8th April after appeal withdrawal and paying the IHS. We haven’t had a call back yet for collection? Should we be worried?


----------



## ash83

Zahrah said:


> My husband submitted his passport to Islamabad office on 8th April after appeal withdrawal and paying the IHS. We havenâ€™️t had a call back yet for collection? Should we be worried?


Hi, I also submitted mine at Dhaka on same day 8th April and had no response.

Expected incompetence from them, nothing to worry about because the approval is there and we just have to wait.

It will be 15 working days on Wednesday and I will chase then.


----------



## Arsenal93

ash83 said:


> Arsenal93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal withdrawal email received yesterday. Says decision making centre will contact with next steps in due course.
> How long does it take normally for next stages?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good news for you! It should be within working 15 working days you will get IHS payment (if has to be paid) or call in letter, but people have waited longer.
Click to expand...

Today we received letter from tribunal saying that home office have overturned the decision. I'm assuming our solicitor will write to tribunal giving consent?

Wonder much longer it will be until we receive call in letter and IHS link?

Thanks.


----------



## Zahrah

Hopefully we get an answer soon!


----------



## Maaz271

Hi zahrah I submitted my passport on 1st April in Islamabad vac and I'm also waiting


----------



## Zahrah

I emailed the home office through the paid email service they said if it goes beyond 6 weeks then to contact them and they’ll escalate it. But anytime before 6 weeks is average waiting time so have to keep waiting


----------



## HUSIA007

Dear all,

unluckily i submitted my passport on 21st DEC 2018 after appeal allow and still didnt get any reply from home office. i rang them and even involved MP but no response just saying they are doing work and will contact you when the passport is ready. suggest me if i can do anything or does anyone here who facing same problem


----------



## Zahrah

Omg u have been waiting so long. I don’t understand if the appeal has been allowed why can’t they just stamp the visa and call u back to collect it??? It’s outrageous


----------



## Zahrah

Is everybody who submitted passport beginning of April still waiting or anybody been called for collection yet?


----------



## ash83

Zahrah said:


> Is everybody who submitted passport beginning of April still waiting or anybody been called for collection yet?


Hi Zahrah, still waiting... I submitted on 8th Apr.


----------



## Maaz271

Zahrah said:


> Is everybody who submitted passport beginning of April still waiting or anybody been called for collection yet?


Hi I submitted on 1st April


----------



## Seema1001

Seema1001 said:


> Hey guys, new to this thread. I always came on here and checked everyone’s post but never thought to leave my own post but I finally am today. My spouse visa application has been going on for a while.
> My timeline is
> Application submitted May 2017
> Application refused Oct 2017
> Appeal sent of within a week
> Letter of confirmation received Nov 2017
> First hearing date July 2018
> Email received asking for further documentation May 2018
> Hearing adjourned a week before court due to lack of judges
> New hearing date Feb 2019
> After the letter stating the new hearing date being received we also received a letter from HO stating they aren’t going to overturn their decision August 2018
> Hearing went ahead first week of Feb 2019
> Judges decision made to allow visa last week of Feb 2018
> And we are still waiting, no IHS email nothing; so sick of this waiting game almost 2 years later and we’re still going


Hey guys, how long should I be waiting, we got our judges decision 2 months ago and still haven’t heard anything at all from the HO, surely we should’ve had the IHS email by now or something?


----------



## Mamamiya

Hi seema , its frustrating i know but you can try contacting them . I am in the same boat as well and when i contacted them , they said i shld wait out for 8weeks and if i dnt hear frm them . I cn contact them to escalate. I got my decision on the 5th ofMarch and ds is well over 8 weeks. These pple r so heartless and the annoying tin is dt they dnt seem to have an iota of care. I wuld be contactibg them again by monday if i dnt hear anytin frm them. Just keep hope alive. 
All is welland it shall end in praise. XoXo


Seema1001 said:


> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, new to this thread. I always came on here and checked everyone’s post but never thought to leave my own post but I finally am today. My spouse visa application has been going on for a while.
> My timeline is
> Application submitted May 2017
> Application refused Oct 2017
> Appeal sent of within a week
> Letter of confirmation received Nov 2017
> First hearing date July 2018
> Email received asking for further documentation May 2018
> Hearing adjourned a week before court due to lack of judges
> New hearing date Feb 2019
> After the letter stating the new hearing date being received we also received a letter from HO stating they aren’t going to overturn their decision August 2018
> Hearing went ahead first week of Feb 2019
> Judges decision made to allow visa last week of Feb 2018
> And we are still waiting, no IHS email nothing; so sick of this waiting game almost 2 years later and we’re still going
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, how long should I be waiting, we got our judges decision 2 months ago and still haven’t heard anything at all from the HO, surely we should’ve had the IHS email by now or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## Seema1001

Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore


----------



## Mamamiya

Its alright. Try contacting them to put ur mind at ease.


Seema1001 said:


> Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore


----------



## cleverteen3

Seema1001 said:


> Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore


It’s just a waiting game. HO don’t care about any of us. We have now been waiting close to 9 MONTHS since the judges decision and have heard nothing about submitting our passport. I managed to find an email address on this thread to request an IHS payment link and they replied saying the payment has been paid full on my application. 

We’ve contacted our MP several times and he’s not getting much of an answer so he’s now written a letter to the Immigration Minister but it’s been two weeks and still no response yet. 

All I can say is good luck to us all! Contacting the HO through their enquiry service by phone or through the site is a waste of money and gets you nowhere!


----------



## Arsenal93

Arsenal93 said:


> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal withdrawal email received yesterday. Says decision making centre will contact with next steps in due course.
> How long does it take normally for next stages?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good news for you! It should be within working 15 working days you will get IHS payment (if has to be paid) or call in letter, but people have waited longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today we received letter from tribunal saying that home office have overturned the decision. I'm assuming our solicitor will write to tribunal giving consent?
> 
> Wonder much longer it will be until we receive call in letter and IHS link?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Today we received the decision overturned email from decision making centre. Advised to wait for IHS and then submit passport. Hopefully not too long now. 

Wishing everyone all the best.


----------



## Seema1001

cleverteen3 said:


> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore
> 
> 
> 
> It’s just a waiting game. HO don’t care about any of us. We have now been waiting close to 9 MONTHS since the judges decision and have heard nothing about submitting our passport. I managed to find an email address on this thread to request an IHS payment link and they replied saying the payment has been paid full on my application.
> 
> We’ve contacted our MP several times and he’s not getting much of an answer so he’s now written a letter to the Immigration Minister but it’s been two weeks and still no response yet.
> 
> All I can say is good luck to us all! Contacting the HO through their enquiry service by phone or through the site is a waste of money and gets you nowhere!
Click to expand...

Hey cleverteen3, any chance you can forward me that email address? I can send them an email and see what’s going on with mine?


----------



## cleverteen3

Seema1001 said:


> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore
> 
> 
> 
> It’s just a waiting game. HO don’t care about any of us. We have now been waiting close to 9 MONTHS since the judges decision and have heard nothing about submitting our passport. I managed to find an email address on this thread to request an IHS payment link and they replied saying the payment has been paid full on my application.
> 
> We’ve contacted our MP several times and he’s not getting much of an answer so he’s now written a letter to the Immigration Minister but it’s been two weeks and still no response yet.
> 
> All I can say is good luck to us all! Contacting the HO through their enquiry service by phone or through the site is a waste of money and gets you nowhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey cleverteen3, any chance you can forward me that email address? I can send them an email and see what’s going on with mine?
Click to expand...

Hi, yes sure it’s [email protected]


----------



## ash83

Arsenal93 said:


> Arsenal93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal withdrawal email received yesterday. Says decision making centre will contact with next steps in due course.
> How long does it take normally for next stages?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good news for you! It should be within working 15 working days you will get IHS payment (if has to be paid) or call in letter, but people have waited longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today we received letter from tribunal saying that home office have overturned the decision. I'm assuming our solicitor will write to tribunal giving consent?
> 
> Wonder much longer it will be until we receive call in letter and IHS link?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today we received the decision overturned email from decision making centre. Advised to wait for IHS and then submit passport. Hopefully not too long now.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.
Click to expand...

That’s great, I got IHS email same day as decision overturn email (came to lawyer).


----------



## Zahrah

People who handed in their passport April 2019 could you update when u get it back?? I’m still waiting.....


----------



## Arsenal93

ash83 said:


> Arsenal93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appeal withdrawal email received yesterday. Says decision making centre will contact with next steps in due course.
> How long does it take normally for next stages?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s good news for you! It should be within working 15 working days you will get IHS payment (if has to be paid) or call in letter, but people have waited longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today we received letter from tribunal saying that home office have overturned the decision. I'm assuming our solicitor will write to tribunal giving consent?
> 
> Wonder much longer it will be until we receive call in letter and IHS link?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today we received the decision overturned email from decision making centre. Advised to wait for IHS and then submit passport. Hopefully not too long now.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s great, I got IHS email same day as decision overturn email (came to lawyer).
Click to expand...

Today we received IHS email and paid it. 
In decision overturned email it stated once IHS has been paid, proceed to submitting passport, so I'm assuming we don't have to wait for specific call in letter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seema1001

cleverteen3 said:


> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore
> 
> 
> 
> It’s just a waiting game. HO don’t care about any of us. We have now been waiting close to 9 MONTHS since the judges decision and have heard nothing about submitting our passport. I managed to find an email address on this thread to request an IHS payment link and they replied saying the payment has been paid full on my application.
> 
> We’ve contacted our MP several times and he’s not getting much of an answer so he’s now written a letter to the Immigration Minister but it’s been two weeks and still no response yet.
> 
> All I can say is good luck to us all! Contacting the HO through their enquiry service by phone or through the site is a waste of money and gets you nowhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey cleverteen3, any chance you can forward me that email address? I can send them an email and see what’s going on with mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes sure it’s [email protected]
Click to expand...


Thank you so much! I sent the email to that email address last night around 10pm and woke up to an email with the IHS payment link. Finally we’ve had something and I hope it’ll all happen quickly from here


----------



## Mamamiya

I love hearing good news. Congrats Seema. It would surely end well. Once again congrats.


Seema1001 said:


> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore
> 
> 
> 
> It’s just a waiting game. HO don’t care about any of us. We have now been waiting close to 9 MONTHS since the judges decision and have heard nothing about submitting our passport. I managed to find an email address on this thread to request an IHS payment link and they replied saying the payment has been paid full on my application.
> 
> We’ve contacted our MP several times and he’s not getting much of an answer so he’s now written a letter to the Immigration Minister but it’s been two weeks and still no response yet.
> 
> All I can say is good luck to us all! Contacting the HO through their enquiry service by phone or through the site is a waste of money and gets you nowhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey cleverteen3, any chance you can forward me that email address? I can send them an email and see what’s going on with mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes sure it’s [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I sent the email to that email address last night around 10pm and woke up to an email with the IHS payment link. Finally we’ve had something and I hope it’ll all happen quickly from here
Click to expand...


----------



## Mamamiya

I tried sending to the email addy . It gave me an error message that my mail cannot be delivered . Am wondering what went wrong. I wuld try it again .


----------



## cleverteen3

Seema1001 said:


> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mamamiya, people don’t understand how hard it is. We’re on over 9 weeks now, I haven’t contacted them yet but my solicitors told me to wait til June and then get my MP involved I don’t even know what to do anymore
> 
> 
> 
> It’s just a waiting game. HO don’t care about any of us. We have now been waiting close to 9 MONTHS since the judges decision and have heard nothing about submitting our passport. I managed to find an email address on this thread to request an IHS payment link and they replied saying the payment has been paid full on my application.
> 
> We’ve contacted our MP several times and he’s not getting much of an answer so he’s now written a letter to the Immigration Minister but it’s been two weeks and still no response yet.
> 
> All I can say is good luck to us all! Contacting the HO through their enquiry service by phone or through the site is a waste of money and gets you nowhere!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey cleverteen3, any chance you can forward me that email address? I can send them an email and see what’s going on with mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes sure it’s [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I sent the email to that email address last night around 10pm and woke up to an email with the IHS payment link. Finally we’ve had something and I hope it’ll all happen quickly from here
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! Happy that it worked for you. Just pray that we all get our visas soon


----------



## Seema1001

Cleverteen3 thank you so much; guess I’m just waiting for the submit passport email now.


Thank you Mamamiya; double check you’ve put the email address in properly it should work, it worked for me. 

Hope you’re all well and hear some good news soon


----------



## Maaz271

Hi ash83 hope you OK any news from vac?


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi ash83 hope you OK any news from vac?



Still waiting! Don’t understand what is holding things. We contacted MP last week and waiting for a reply.


----------



## Zahrah

I contacted my mp too last week as my hubs handed in his passport 4 weeks ago and heard nothing still


----------



## Zahrah

My husband got 2 missed calls on Friday. He went to the passport centre in Islamabad today and thank God he picked up his passport with visa granted! (Submitted passport 8th April after appeal) good luck to everyone else.


----------



## ash83

Zahrah said:


> My husband got 2 missed calls on Friday. He went to the passport centre in Islamabad today and thank God he picked up his passport with visa granted! (Submitted passport 8th April after appeal) good luck to everyone else.



Many congrats! You have given us hope 🙂
All the best!


----------



## Mamamiya

Congrats Zahrah. Good news pouring in .. Ash83, u know you are next right ? Let us all keep hope alive. Have a blessed week.


Zahrah said:


> My husband got 2 missed calls on Friday. He went to the passport centre in Islamabad today and thank God he picked up his passport with visa granted! (Submitted passport 8th April after appeal) good luck to everyone else.


----------



## ash83

Zahrah said:


> My husband got 2 missed calls on Friday. He went to the passport centre in Islamabad today and thank God he picked up his passport with visa granted! (Submitted passport 8th April after appeal) good luck to everyone else.


Hi, what is the start date you got on the visa?
Also did you get any email from them other than the missed calls? 
Cheers


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Congrats Zahrah. Good news pouring in .. Ash83, u know you are next right ? Let us all keep hope alive. Have a blessed week.
> 
> 
> Zahrah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband got 2 missed calls on Friday. He went to the passport centre in Islamabad today and thank God he picked up his passport with visa granted! (Submitted passport 8th April after appeal) good luck to everyone else.
Click to expand...


Yeah hoping Maaz271 and we are next, and everyone else waiting also goes smoothly.


----------



## Maaz271

ash83 said:


> Mamamiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Zahrah. Good news pouring in .. Ash83, u know you are next right ? Let us all keep hope alive. Have a blessed week.
> 
> 
> Zahrah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband got 2 missed calls on Friday. He went to the passport centre in Islamabad today and thank God he picked up his passport with visa granted! (Submitted passport 8th April after appeal) good luck to everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah hoping Maaz271 and we are next, and everyone else waiting also goes smoothly.
Click to expand...


Many congratulations zaharah 😊


----------



## Zahrah

The start date is same day and they said he has 30 days to travel here. Also he didn’t get any email. Only the missed calls from a number within Pakistan.


----------



## ash83

Zahrah said:


> The start date is same day and they said he has 30 days to travel here. Also he didnâ€™️t get any email. Only the missed calls from a number within Pakistan.


Thanks Zahrah, good timing for you 🙂

I’m keeping my phone next to me for that phone call!


----------



## Maiya

Hi all.

Can you please help me please. 

My husband had his appeal on the 7th Jan 2019
The judge allowed the appeal on the 27th Jan 2019
Husband received his IHS link payment on the 21st March 2019
He submitted his passport on the 25th March 2019

We still have had no news regarding his Visa and I have emailed the UKVI, they said that my husbands case has now been escalated.. what does that mean?

My solicitor also got the MP involved and the MP has contacted the Sylhet embassy regarding his Visa.. 

What happens now? I'm so confused as to why it's taking so long. 

Please help me. Many thanks.


----------



## Maiya

Maiya said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can you please help me please.
> 
> My husband had his appeal on the 7th Jan 2019
> The judge allowed the appeal on the 27th Jan 2019
> Husband received his IHS link payment on the 21st March 2019
> He submitted his passport on the 25th March 2019
> 
> We still have had no news regarding his Visa and I have emailed the UKVI, they said that my husbands case has now been escalated.. what does that mean?
> 
> My solicitor also got the MP involved and the MP has contacted the Sylhet embassy regarding his Visa..
> 
> What happens now? I'm so confused as to why it's taking so long.
> 
> Please help me. Many thanks.


Also my solicitor said that sometimes the embassy takes the time giving back the passport? Is that even allowed?


----------



## Maiya

Zahrah said:


> My husband got 2 missed calls on Friday. He went to the passport centre in Islamabad today and thank God he picked up his passport with visa granted! (Submitted passport 8th April after appeal) good luck to everyone else.


Hi. Congratulations on your husband getting his Visa. Such great news on such a holy month of Ramadan. 

Did he wait for a call to hand in his passport or did he just go give it in once IHS was made?


----------



## Maiya

Zahrah said:


> I emailed the home office through the paid email service they said if it goes beyond 6 weeks then to contact them and theyâ€™️ll escalate it. But anytime before 6 weeks is average waiting time so have to keep waiting


I contacted the UKVI during the 6th week of handing in passport. Then I received an email saying they need more details of my husbands case, to which I did and a few days later UKVI emailed me saying they have escalated the case to the relevant department and that i should hear within due time..

Do they actually even stick to their timeline?


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Zahrah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The start date is same day and they said he has 30 days to travel here. Also he didnâ€™️t get any email. Only the missed calls from a number within Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Zahrah, good timing for you 🙂
> 
> I’m keeping my phone next to me for that phone call!
Click to expand...

Hi. Hope you're well.

How long ago did you hand in your passport? Have you contacted the Embassy or UKVI regarding your case?


----------



## Maiya

Anyone who submitted passport in March, are you still waiting for passport?


----------



## ash83

Maiya said:


> Anyone who submitted passport in March, are you still waiting for passport?


Hello Maiya, I submitted on 8th April in Dhaka and waiting still.

Prior to submitting, I did contact UKVI asking them how long does it normally take. They told me it takes 15 working days. Clearly they don't stick to timelines.

Once the 15 working days went past for us, we contacted UKVI again and then they escalated our case saying they will get back to us in 15 working days (i.e. 3 weeks). We also contacted our MP two weeks ago, who is waiting to hear back from UKVI too.

Hoping we all hear back soon. We tried everything in our hands to chase and it is a waiting game now.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who submitted passport in March, are you still waiting for passport?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Maiya, I submitted on 8th April in Dhaka and waiting still.
> 
> Prior to submitting, I did contact UKVI asking them how long does it normally take. They told me it takes 15 working days. Clearly they don't stick to timelines.
> 
> Once the 15 working days went past for us, we contacted UKVI again and then they escalated our case saying they will get back to us in 15 working days (i.e. 3 weeks). We also contacted our MP two weeks ago, who is waiting to hear back from UKVI too.
> 
> Hoping we all hear back soon. We tried everything in our hands to chase and it is a waiting game now.
> 
> Wishing you the best.
Click to expand...

Hi Ash.

Thank you for your reply. 

I feel like the UKVI just send everyone the same message because I got the same one last week saying they have escalated the application to the correct department. And that I should hear something in 15 working days.. its only been 7 working days so far so like you said, it's all a waiting game now. 

My solicitor said the MP is expecting to hear from the Sylhet embassy either this week or next week.. I dont know how much more I can take of the this week next week game anymore.

My solicitor also mentioned that sometimes it's the embassy that holds the passport and doesn't hand it back in time. 

Its come to the 8th week since my husband submitted his passport and still nothing.. 

Wishing you all the best too.


----------



## ash83

Maiya said:


> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I feel like the UKVI just send everyone the same message because I got the same one last week saying they have escalated the application to the correct department. And that I should hear something in 15 working days.. its only been 7 working days so far so like you said, it's all a waiting game now.
> 
> My solicitor said the MP is expecting to hear from the Sylhet embassy either this week or next week.. I dont know how much more I can take of the this week next week game anymore.
> 
> My solicitor also mentioned that sometimes it's the embassy that holds the passport and doesn't hand it back in time.
> 
> Its come to the 8th week since my husband submitted his passport and still nothing..
> 
> Wishing you all the best too.


Applications in Bangladesh get collected by visa application centre VFS, who forward to the High Commission in Delhi. Visas are not handled by British High Commission in Bangladesh. The Delhi office will send the passport back to VFS (in your case Sylhet).

Problem is that VFS do not have any contact number and they redirect all queries to the useless UKVI contact centre (outsourced to a company called Sitel Ltd who are bunch of useless guys and send scripted response).

My solicitor wrote to the High Commission in Delhi as well, but no response....

Too many parties involved and too many places where things can get stuck, but keep chasing!


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I feel like the UKVI just send everyone the same message because I got the same one last week saying they have escalated the application to the correct department. And that I should hear something in 15 working days.. its only been 7 working days so far so like you said, it's all a waiting game now.
> 
> My solicitor said the MP is expecting to hear from the Sylhet embassy either this week or next week.. I dont know how much more I can take of the this week next week game anymore.
> 
> My solicitor also mentioned that sometimes it's the embassy that holds the passport and doesn't hand it back in time.
> 
> Its come to the 8th week since my husband submitted his passport and still nothing..
> 
> Wishing you all the best too.
> 
> 
> 
> Applications in Bangladesh get collected by visa application centre VFS, who forward to the High Commission in Delhi. Visas are not handled by British High Commission in Bangladesh. The Delhi office will send the passport back to VFS (in your case Sylhet).
> 
> Problem is that VFS do not have any contact number and they redirect all queries to the useless UKVI contact centre (outsourced to a company called Sitel Ltd who are bunch of useless guys and send scripted response).
> 
> My solicitor wrote to the High Commission in Delhi as well, but no response....
> 
> Too many parties involved and too many places where things can get stuck, but keep chasing!
Click to expand...

I didnt know that New Delhi still dealt with the visas. I thought it all came back to the UK Sheffield office. 

I feel like I have done all I can in regards to chasing after the Visa. I got the MP involved and emailed them myself. My husband even goes to the embassy to see if the passport has come back, but nothing. 

We know the application for my spouse has gone to the VFS as they emailed my husband saying they've forwarded the application but they are taking their time. 

To think the judge allowed my appeal in January and it's coming to June, its absolutely disgusting.


----------



## ash83

Maiya said:


> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I feel like the UKVI just send everyone the same message because I got the same one last week saying they have escalated the application to the correct department. And that I should hear something in 15 working days.. its only been 7 working days so far so like you said, it's all a waiting game now.
> 
> My solicitor said the MP is expecting to hear from the Sylhet embassy either this week or next week.. I dont know how much more I can take of the this week next week game anymore.
> 
> My solicitor also mentioned that sometimes it's the embassy that holds the passport and doesn't hand it back in time.
> 
> Its come to the 8th week since my husband submitted his passport and still nothing..
> 
> Wishing you all the best too.
> 
> 
> 
> Applications in Bangladesh get collected by visa application centre VFS, who forward to the High Commission in Delhi. Visas are not handled by British High Commission in Bangladesh. The Delhi office will send the passport back to VFS (in your case Sylhet).
> 
> Problem is that VFS do not have any contact number and they redirect all queries to the useless UKVI contact centre (outsourced to a company called Sitel Ltd who are bunch of useless guys and send scripted response).
> 
> My solicitor wrote to the High Commission in Delhi as well, but no response....
> 
> Too many parties involved and too many places where things can get stuck, but keep chasing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt know that New Delhi still dealt with the visas. I thought it all came back to the UK Sheffield office.
> 
> I feel like I have done all I can in regards to chasing after the Visa. I got the MP involved and emailed them myself. My husband even goes to the embassy to see if the passport has come back, but nothing.
> 
> We know the application for my spouse has gone to the VFS as they emailed my husband saying they've forwarded the application but they are taking their time.
> 
> To think the judge allowed my appeal in January and it's coming to June, its absolutely disgusting.
Click to expand...

Yeah Home Office at Sheffield still are the decision makers and they pass the decision to the High Commission. Delays are mostly due to pending approvals from their side.


----------



## ash83

@Maaz271, any progress or news at your end?


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I feel like the UKVI just send everyone the same message because I got the same one last week saying they have escalated the application to the correct department. And that I should hear something in 15 working days.. its only been 7 working days so far so like you said, it's all a waiting game now.
> 
> My solicitor said the MP is expecting to hear from the Sylhet embassy either this week or next week.. I dont know how much more I can take of the this week next week game anymore.
> 
> My solicitor also mentioned that sometimes it's the embassy that holds the passport and doesn't hand it back in time.
> 
> Its come to the 8th week since my husband submitted his passport and still nothing..
> 
> Wishing you all the best too.
> 
> 
> 
> Applications in Bangladesh get collected by visa application centre VFS, who forward to the High Commission in Delhi. Visas are not handled by British High Commission in Bangladesh. The Delhi office will send the passport back to VFS (in your case Sylhet).
> 
> Problem is that VFS do not have any contact number and they redirect all queries to the useless UKVI contact centre (outsourced to a company called Sitel Ltd who are bunch of useless guys and send scripted response).
> 
> My solicitor wrote to the High Commission in Delhi as well, but no response....
> 
> Too many parties involved and too many places where things can get stuck, but keep chasing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt know that New Delhi still dealt with the visas. I thought it all came back to the UK Sheffield office.
> 
> I feel like I have done all I can in regards to chasing after the Visa. I got the MP involved and emailed them myself. My husband even goes to the embassy to see if the passport has come back, but nothing.
> 
> We know the application for my spouse has gone to the VFS as they emailed my husband saying they've forwarded the application but they are taking their time.
> 
> To think the judge allowed my appeal in January and it's coming to June, its absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Home Office at Sheffield still are the decision makers and they pass the decision to the High Commission. Delays are mostly due to pending approvals from their side.
Click to expand...

Oh right. Well thank you for that.

Let's all hope for the best and pray Allah swt gives us the good news we desire.


----------



## cleverteen3

Maiya said:


> Applications in Bangladesh get collected by visa application centre VFS, who forward to the High Commission in Delhi. Visas are not handled by British High Commission in Bangladesh. The Delhi office will send the passport back to VFS (in your case Sylhet).
> 
> Problem is that VFS do not have any contact number and they redirect all queries to the useless UKVI contact centre (outsourced to a company called Sitel Ltd who are bunch of useless guys and send scripted response).
> 
> My solicitor wrote to the High Commission in Delhi as well, but no response....
> 
> Too many parties involved and too many places where things can get stuck, but keep chasing!


I didnt know that New Delhi still dealt with the visas. I thought it all came back to the UK Sheffield office. 

I feel like I have done all I can in regards to chasing after the Visa. I got the MP involved and emailed them myself. My husband even goes to the embassy to see if the passport has come back, but nothing. 

We know the application for my spouse has gone to the VFS as they emailed my husband saying they've forwarded the application but they are taking their time. 

To think the judge allowed my appeal in January and it's coming to June, its absolutely disgusting.[/QUOTE]

It is horrible! Just a waiting game...the judge allowed my appeal in August and I have only received an email yesterday saying we have made a decision to overturn the refusal and to await an IHS link then to submit the passport. 

Previously I had emailed the IHS email address and they said that there was no need for a top up payment so I emailed again and they said sorry for the confusion there is nothing to pay. So went to submit passport this morning. Now just praying it doesn’t take months for a call to pick the passport up!


----------



## Maaz271

ash83 said:


> @Maaz271, any progress or news at your end?


Nope still waiting sick of this thing seriously.


----------



## Maiya

cleverteen3 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applications in Bangladesh get collected by visa application centre VFS, who forward to the High Commission in Delhi. Visas are not handled by British High Commission in Bangladesh. The Delhi office will send the passport back to VFS (in your case Sylhet).
> 
> Problem is that VFS do not have any contact number and they redirect all queries to the useless UKVI contact centre (outsourced to a company called Sitel Ltd who are bunch of useless guys and send scripted response).
> 
> My solicitor wrote to the High Commission in Delhi as well, but no response....
> 
> Too many parties involved and too many places where things can get stuck, but keep chasing!
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know that New Delhi still dealt with the visas. I thought it all came back to the UK Sheffield office.
> 
> I feel like I have done all I can in regards to chasing after the Visa. I got the MP involved and emailed them myself. My husband even goes to the embassy to see if the passport has come back, but nothing.
> 
> We know the application for my spouse has gone to the VFS as they emailed my husband saying they've forwarded the application but they are taking their time.
> 
> To think the judge allowed my appeal in January and it's coming to June, its absolutely disgusting.
Click to expand...

It is horrible! Just a waiting game...the judge allowed my appeal in August and I have only received an email yesterday saying we have made a decision to overturn the refusal and to await an IHS link then to submit the passport. 

Previously I had emailed the IHS email address and they said that there was no need for a top up payment so I emailed again and they said sorry for the confusion there is nothing to pay. So went to submit passport this morning. Now just praying it doesn’t take months for a call to pick the passport up![/QUOTE]

Wow, you have waited nearly a year to submit your passport. I'm so shocked. I dont understand how they have issued some visas so quick and some they seem to be taking their time. 

Its coming to 2 months since my husband handed in his passport and still nothing yet.. I am sick of waiting..

And I'm even sick of the Home Office automated emails that we receive. Everyone seems to get the same one.


----------



## Maiya

My husband didnt have a call or email to hand in his passport, he just went to the embassy and asked them when should he hand in his passport.. the embassy said if his name comes up on appeal list then he can hand it in.. 

He went back the next day and they said that his name is there so he should come back with the Overturn decision to refuse Visa email and his passport and they'll take it, which he did. 

They said he should hear back within 15 days, which he didnt.

I am confused how some had to wait for the call in to hand over passport and how some just went to the embassy and handed in passport without any trouble.


----------



## cleverteen3

Maiya said:


> My husband didnt have a call or email to hand in his passport, he just went to the embassy and asked them when should he hand in his passport.. the embassy said if his name comes up on appeal list then he can hand it in..
> 
> He went back the next day and they said that his name is there so he should come back with the Overturn decision to refuse Visa email and his passport and they'll take it, which he did.
> 
> They said he should hear back within 15 days, which he didnt.
> 
> I am confused how some had to wait for the call in to hand over passport and how some just went to the embassy and handed in passport without any trouble.


We didn’t receive a specific call or email to submit the passport but more the overturn email which at the bottom said after you pay the IHS fee go and submit your passport and take this email as proof. Because without the decision being overturned by the home office (even though the judge had overturned it) it was still under processing and the enquiry email address kept telling us to “be patient and wait”.


----------



## Maiya

cleverteen3 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband didnt have a call or email to hand in his passport, he just went to the embassy and asked them when should he hand in his passport.. the embassy said if his name comes up on appeal list then he can hand it in..
> 
> He went back the next day and they said that his name is there so he should come back with the Overturn decision to refuse Visa email and his passport and they'll take it, which he did.
> 
> They said he should hear back within 15 days, which he didnt.
> 
> I am confused how some had to wait for the call in to hand over passport and how some just went to the embassy and handed in passport without any trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn’t receive a specific call or email to submit the passport but more the overturn email which at the bottom said after you pay the IHS fee go and submit your passport and take this email as proof. Because without the decision being overturned by the home office (even though the judge had overturned it) it was still under processing and the enquiry email address kept telling us to “be patient and wait”.
Click to expand...

Oh right. I was told that we had to wait for a call to hand in passport but my husband didnt and I thought that may have caused a delay. 

I'm so tired of this suspense. Every morning I keep expecting my husband to message me or call me saying hes had a message or call asking him to pick up his passport. Wishful thinking at it's best.


----------



## ash83

Got an update today, an email from decision making centre in Sheffield came saying:

“I can confirm that a decision has been made on your application. You may have already been notified of the decision and will be contacted again within the next few days, regarding the return of your documents.” 

Hoping will hear from VFS next week about collecting the passport now!

Note, when I contacted UKVI contact centre almost 3 weeks ago they said they escalated and will get back to me in 15 working days, which expires on 23rd May. This appears to be response from that’s escalation.

Fingers crossed until I get the passport back. Will update you all once I hear from VFS!


----------



## Maaz271

ash83 said:


> Got an update today, an email from decision making centre in Sheffield came saying:
> 
> “I can confirm that a decision has been made on your application. You may have already been notified of the decision and will be contacted again within the next few days, regarding the return of your documents.”
> 
> 
> Hoping will hear from VFS next week about collecting the passport now!
> 
> Note, when I contacted UKVI contact centre almost 3 weeks ago they said they escalated and will get back to me in 15
> working days, which expires on 23rd May. This appears to be response from that’s escalation.
> 
> Fingers crossed until I get the passport back. Will update you all once I hear from VFS!


Best of luck hope you get your documents next few days please update


----------



## cleverteen3

Maiya said:


> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband didnt have a call or email to hand in his passport, he just went to the embassy and asked them when should he hand in his passport.. the embassy said if his name comes up on appeal list then he can hand it in..
> 
> He went back the next day and they said that his name is there so he should come back with the Overturn decision to refuse Visa email and his passport and they'll take it, which he did.
> 
> They said he should hear back within 15 days, which he didnt.
> 
> I am confused how some had to wait for the call in to hand over passport and how some just went to the embassy and handed in passport without any trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn’t receive a specific call or email to submit the passport but more the overturn email which at the bottom said after you pay the IHS fee go and submit your passport and take this email as proof. Because without the decision being overturned by the home office (even though the judge had overturned it) it was still under processing and the enquiry email address kept telling us to “be patient and wait”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right. I was told that we had to wait for a call to hand in passport but my husband didnt and I thought that may have caused a delay.
> 
> I'm so tired of this suspense. Every morning I keep expecting my husband to message me or call me saying hes had a message or call asking him to pick up his passport. Wishful thinking at it's best.
Click to expand...

Inshallah you will get that call from your husband soon!!

We just got a response from our MP as they had written to the immigration minister. There was an “administrative oversight” and they never updated our case saying the appeal was won so that’s why never contacted us for 9 months. After our MP finally getting through, they have realised this....

They have mentioned that my passport with visa will now be returned as a matter of urgency so hopefully not long now!


----------



## Maiya

cleverteen3 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband didnt have a call or email to hand in his passport, he just went to the embassy and asked them when should he hand in his passport.. the embassy said if his name comes up on appeal list then he can hand it in..
> 
> He went back the next day and they said that his name is there so he should come back with the Overturn decision to refuse Visa email and his passport and they'll take it, which he did.
> 
> They said he should hear back within 15 days, which he didnt.
> 
> I am confused how some had to wait for the call in to hand over passport and how some just went to the embassy and handed in passport without any trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn’t receive a specific call or email to submit the passport but more the overturn email which at the bottom said after you pay the IHS fee go and submit your passport and take this email as proof. Because without the decision being overturned by the home office (even though the judge had overturned it) it was still under processing and the enquiry email address kept telling us to “be patient and wait”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right. I was told that we had to wait for a call to hand in passport but my husband didnt and I thought that may have caused a delay.
> 
> I'm so tired of this suspense. Every morning I keep expecting my husband to message me or call me saying hes had a message or call asking him to pick up his passport. Wishful thinking at it's best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inshallah you will get that call from your husband soon!!
> 
> We just got a response from our MP as they had written to the immigration minister. There was an “administrative oversight” and they never updated our case saying the appeal was won so that’s why never contacted us for 9 months. After our MP finally getting through, they have realised this....
> 
> They have mentioned that my passport with visa will now be returned as a matter of urgency so hopefully not long now!
Click to expand...

Wow, mashaAllah thats such great news. InshaaAllah not long till you're with your spouse now. Good news during Ramadan is the best news ever. 

I like how they said your passport with Visa will be returned as a matter of urgency. Good things come to those who wait Alhamdulilah. 

Btw, after how long did they get back to your MP regarding your case? 

My MP wrote to them last week and still we have heard nothing.


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Got an update today, an email from decision making centre in Sheffield came saying:
> 
> “I can confirm that a decision has been made on your application. You may have already been notified of the decision and will be contacted again within the next few days, regarding the return of your documents.”
> 
> Hoping will hear from VFS next week about collecting the passport now!
> 
> Note, when I contacted UKVI contact centre almost 3 weeks ago they said they escalated and will get back to me in 15 working days, which expires on 23rd May. This appears to be response from that’s escalation.
> 
> Fingers crossed until I get the passport back. Will update you all once I hear from VFS!


Hi. Thats great news Alhamdulilah. 

You wrote to the UKVI same time as I did, I got the escalated email on the 6th. My 15 working days expires on the 24th May InshaaAllah. I hope they do keep to their words.


----------



## cleverteen3

Maiya said:


> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband didnt have a call or email to hand in his passport, he just went to the embassy and asked them when should he hand in his passport.. the embassy said if his name comes up on appeal list then he can hand it in..
> 
> He went back the next day and they said that his name is there so he should come back with the Overturn decision to refuse Visa email and his passport and they'll take it, which he did.
> 
> They said he should hear back within 15 days, which he didnt.
> 
> I am confused how some had to wait for the call in to hand over passport and how some just went to the embassy and handed in passport without any trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn’t receive a specific call or email to submit the passport but more the overturn email which at the bottom said after you pay the IHS fee go and submit your passport and take this email as proof. Because without the decision being overturned by the home office (even though the judge had overturned it) it was still under processing and the enquiry email address kept telling us to “be patient and wait”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right. I was told that we had to wait for a call to hand in passport but my husband didnt and I thought that may have caused a delay.
> 
> I'm so tired of this suspense. Every morning I keep expecting my husband to message me or call me saying hes had a message or call asking him to pick up his passport. Wishful thinking at it's best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inshallah you will get that call from your husband soon!!
> 
> We just got a response from our MP as they had written to the immigration minister. There was an “administrative oversight” and they never updated our case saying the appeal was won so that’s why never contacted us for 9 months. After our MP finally getting through, they have realised this....
> 
> They have mentioned that my passport with visa will now be returned as a matter of urgency so hopefully not long now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, mashaAllah thats such great news. InshaaAllah not long till you're with your spouse now. Good news during Ramadan is the best news ever.
> 
> I like how they said your passport with Visa will be returned as a matter of urgency. Good things come to those who wait Alhamdulilah.
> 
> Btw, after how long did they get back to your MP regarding your case?
> 
> My MP wrote to them last week and still we have heard nothing.
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!

My MP first wrote in November (3 months after appeal won) and they got back in January saying tell us to be patient and wait. So again in March we told them and they did nothing. I think then the MP understood that something was going on as it had been a long time so he quit writing to HO and wrote directly to the immigration minister of UK. Been about 6 weeks and now he has a reply to which they realised mistake now.


----------



## Maiya

cleverteen3 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleverteen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband didnt have a call or email to hand in his passport, he just went to the embassy and asked them when should he hand in his passport.. the embassy said if his name comes up on appeal list then he can hand it in..
> 
> He went back the next day and they said that his name is there so he should come back with the Overturn decision to refuse Visa email and his passport and they'll take it, which he did.
> 
> They said he should hear back within 15 days, which he didnt.
> 
> I am confused how some had to wait for the call in to hand over passport and how some just went to the embassy and handed in passport without any trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn’t receive a specific call or email to submit the passport but more the overturn email which at the bottom said after you pay the IHS fee go and submit your passport and take this email as proof. Because without the decision being overturned by the home office (even though the judge had overturned it) it was still under processing and the enquiry email address kept telling us to “be patient and wait”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right. I was told that we had to wait for a call to hand in passport but my husband didnt and I thought that may have caused a delay.
> 
> I'm so tired of this suspense. Every morning I keep expecting my husband to message me or call me saying hes had a message or call asking him to pick up his passport. Wishful thinking at it's best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inshallah you will get that call from your husband soon!!
> 
> We just got a response from our MP as they had written to the immigration minister. There was an “administrative oversight” and they never updated our case saying the appeal was won so that’s why never contacted us for 9 months. After our MP finally getting through, they have realised this....
> 
> They have mentioned that my passport with visa will now be returned as a matter of urgency so hopefully not long now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, mashaAllah thats such great news. InshaaAllah not long till you're with your spouse now. Good news during Ramadan is the best news ever.
> 
> I like how they said your passport with Visa will be returned as a matter of urgency. Good things come to those who wait Alhamdulilah.
> 
> Btw, after how long did they get back to your MP regarding your case?
> 
> My MP wrote to them last week and still we have heard nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> My MP first wrote in November (3 months after appeal won) and they got back in January saying tell us to be patient and wait. So again in March we told them and they did nothing. I think then the MP understood that something was going on as it had been a long time so he quit writing to HO and wrote directly to the immigration minister of UK. Been about 6 weeks and now he has a reply to which they realised mistake now.
Click to expand...

Thats good Alhamdulilah. Just goes to show, never quit till you get the result that you want to hear. 

Let us know when you receive your passport! 🙂


----------



## Uduakpu

Hello everyone!
I lodge an appeal through a solicitor on the 19th of February, 2019,till date,I have not heard anything from the tribunal,pls what should I do now.thanks.


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> Hello everyone!
> I lodge an appeal through a solicitor on the 19th of February, 2019,till date,I have not heard anything from the tribunal,pls what should I do now.thanks.


Hi, you can ring the court or email them to find out your appeal reference number and ask them for timeline.

When I applied, I heard 6 weeks later with the confirmation later and another 2 months later with the date of the hearing.

You can check with your solicitor if they received any letter, otherwise contact the court.

All the best.


----------



## Uduakpu

Hello ash83,thanks for your quick response.When I contacted my solicitor, he said appeal usually takes 6-7 months.l would contact the tribunal next week, I hope if i do so without the solicitor's knowledge it would not poss any effect on my appeal? Thanks.


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> Hello ash83,thanks for your quick response.When I contacted my solicitor, he said appeal usually takes 6-7 months.l would contact the tribunal next week, I hope if i do so without the solicitor's knowledge it would not poss any effect on my appeal? Thanks.


Hi, would not be a problem if you contact the court. Both yourself and the solicitor can deal an will not have any impact on the appeal. I did the same and easier for me to contact as solicitor always busy with other clients.


----------



## Uduakpu

Hello ash83,I have just received a message from my husband that,I have received a letter from the tribunal confirming the lodge of appeal in within the appeal time period, pls what is the meaning of the letter? 
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> Hello ash83,I have just received a message from my husband that,I have received a letter from the tribunal confirming the lodge of appeal in within the appeal time period, pls what is the meaning of the letter?
> Thanks for all your help.


Hi, that’s good and means the appeal is submitted and waiting for next step to issue hearing date.

Does it say that all parties need to submit their bundle in 15 weeks? Home Office will have 15 weeks to submit their documents and you will get another letter from court to confirm the hearing date.


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Got an update today, an email from decision making centre in Sheffield came saying:
> 
> “I can confirm that a decision has been made on your application. You may have already been notified of the decision and will be contacted again within the next few days, regarding the return of your documents.”
> 
> Hoping will hear from VFS next week about collecting the passport now!
> 
> Note, when I contacted UKVI contact centre almost 3 weeks ago they said they escalated and will get back to me in 15 working days, which expires on 23rd May. This appears to be response from that’s escalation.
> 
> Fingers crossed until I get the passport back. Will update you all once I hear from VFS!


Hi.

I was just wondering what day and date did you exactly get an email from the Home Office about your case being escalated? 

From the look of your timeline, it seems like they got back to you on the 11th working day.


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> Hello ash83,I have just received a message from my husband that,I have received a letter from the tribunal confirming the lodge of appeal in within the appeal time period, pls what is the meaning of the letter?
> Thanks for all your help.


One more thing as well to note, the Home Office will have a chance to review and overturn the decision once they read your appeal papers. If this happens the process will be quicker and there will no hearing. If they do not overturn, then you have to wait for hearing date.


----------



## ash83

Maiya said:


> Hi.
> 
> I was just wondering what day and date did you exactly get an email from the Home Office about your case being escalated?
> 
> From the look of your timeline, it seems like they got back to you on the 11th working day.


Hi, I contacted them on 1st May and they said they escalated it. I got the reply back on Thursday 16th May. So, yes on 11th working day.


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I was just wondering what day and date did you exactly get an email from the Home Office about your case being escalated?
> 
> From the look of your timeline, it seems like they got back to you on the 11th working day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I contacted them on 1st May and they said they escalated it. I got the reply back on Thursday 16th May. So, yes on 11th working day.
Click to expand...

I too contacted them on 1st May with all my spouses details, I then got a response on the 6th May saying they escalated it. I have a feeling we both got the same email from them saying 'your patience is highly appreciated'.. lol. 

Your luck is good Alhamdulilah that you heard back from them. I have 5 more days till the 15 working days is over. InshaaAllah all goes well for us all.


----------



## Maiya

Hi.

My husband got an email from the UKVI today, 11th working day, saying this....

'However a number of mandatory checks need to be completed on the new passport submitted. Please be assured that we are continuing to work on the application and will make a decision as soon as we are able to.'

My husband made the settlement application with his old passport and during the appeal time, he submitted his new passport.. as the old one expired.

Is this anything to worry about or is that standard? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ash83

ash83 said:


> Got an update today, an email from decision making centre in Sheffield came saying:
> 
> “I can confirm that a decision has been made on your application. You may have already been notified of the decision and will be contacted again within the next few days, regarding the return of your documents.”
> 
> Hoping will hear from VFS next week about collecting the passport now!
> 
> Note, when I contacted UKVI contact centre almost 3 weeks ago they said they escalated and will get back to me in 15 working days, which expires on 23rd May. This appears to be response from that’s escalation.
> 
> Fingers crossed until I get the passport back. Will update you all once I hear from VFS!


Since getting this message by email on Thursday, I am still waiting to hear from VFS. I went to VFS office yesterday hoping they would have the passport, but unfortunately it was not there. They said to wait until they contact me.

So still waiting..


----------



## ash83

Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
Finally!
Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!


----------



## Mamamiya

Heyy Ash83. Congrats . Am happy for you.


ash83 said:


> Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
> Finally!
> Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
> Finally!
> Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!


Congratulations! Go join your spouse as soon as possible InshaaAllah. 😁


----------



## Arsenal93

ash83 said:


> Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
> Finally!
> Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!


Congrats, wishing you all the best. 

How many days after submission is it worth contacting UKVI centre? We are on working day number 10. Asked MP to contact Home Office who just said passport will be returned soon as visa is issued and printed.


----------



## Maaz271

ash83 said:


> Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
> Finally!
> Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!


Congratulations


----------



## ash83

Arsenal93 said:


> Congrats, wishing you all the best.
> 
> How many days after submission is it worth contacting UKVI centre? We are on working day number 10. Asked MP to contact Home Office who just said passport will be returned soon as visa is issued and printed.


Hi, you can contact them after 15 working days to give them the normal processing time, otherwise they might ask you to wait even longer.

All the best!


----------



## ash83

Good news, collected the passport today with the visa with today’s start date.

Wish everyone the best and hope you get your decisions and passport soon. The waiting is so tough but the end result feels really good. Do keep chasing regularly if you don’t hear about yours.

Good luck all!


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Heyy Ash83. Congrats . Am happy for you.
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
> Finally!
> Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!
Click to expand...


Thanks, good luck with yours, really wish you hear soon and join your partner


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
> Finally!
> Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

Thanks Maaz, hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Maaz271

ash83 said:


> Maaz271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update - got the SMS from VFS today afternoon that passport is ready for collection!
> Finally!
> Will go to VFS in the morning to collect, will update you all then!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Maaz, hope you get yours soon.
Click to expand...

Wooow many many congrats I can feel your smile take care


----------



## Uduakpu

Hello everyone, l got a letter of pending appeal today that is dated 22nd may, 2019.pls what is the next step,thanks.


----------



## Uduakpu

The content of the letter is my appeal was lodge on 5th April,2019 and that Respondant has 15 weeks to get back to them,does it means that 15 weeks start from the date which the appeal was lodge or from the date of pending appeal,thanks.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi,
My husbands visa was refused in december2018 under rule 320 11
Today i got a court date for july

i just want to know what kind of questions will they ask me in court i feel really nervous and i really dont want to mess things up 
I hope someone can help me regarding a visa refused under 320 11 and if there is any chance of a successful apeal


----------



## Maaz271

(Fity12345) said:


> Hi,
> My husbands visa was refused in december2018 under rule 320 11
> Today i got a court date for july
> 
> i just want to know what kind of questions will they ask me in court i feel really nervous and i really dont want to mess things up
> I hope someone can help me regarding a
> 
> visa refused under 320 11 and if there is any chance of a successful apeal


Hi fity12345 I was refused on 320 11 and I won my appeal don't worry you will win make sure you have good solicitor and strong evidence best of luck


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> (Fity12345) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My husbands visa was refused in december2018 under rule 320 11
> Today i got a court date for july
> 
> i just want to know what kind of questions will they ask me in court i feel really nervous and i really dont want to mess things up
> I hope someone can help me regarding a
> 
> visa refused under 320 11 and if there is any chance of a successful apeal
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fity12345 I was refused on 320 11 and I won my appeal don't worry you will win make sure you have good solicitor and strong evidence best of luck
Click to expand...


Yes I second that too. Mine was also 320 11 and we won the appeal. As Maaz said get a good lawyer and prepare your case well. Good luck


----------



## ash83

Uduakpu said:


> The content of the letter is my appeal was lodge on 5th April,2019 and that Respondant has 15 weeks to get back to them,does it means that 15 weeks start from the date which the appeal was lodge or from the date of pending appeal,thanks.


Hi, I understand it as date from lodge of appeal. In my case the Home Office responded sooner saying they will not overturn and will go to court. Court then gave the hearing date.

So you have to wait for the 15 weeks but might hear back sooner with court date or if you are lucky if Home Office overturns the decision after going through your appeal papers.


----------



## Uduakpu

Hello ash83,thanks for your response,I am grateful. 

Congratulations on getting your visa.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Thank yo so much maaz and ash83 for u reply.
wen u say good evidence what does that mean what kind of evidence my husband was caught working illegly he also gave a fake name and overstayed by 2years do i have any chance of winning
And also if you can tell me what kind of questions would the home office ask me i would be very grateful thanks


----------



## ash83

(Fity12345) said:


> Thank yo so much maaz and ash83 for u reply.
> wen u say good evidence what does that mean what kind of evidence my husband was caught working illegly he also gave a fake name and overstayed by 2years do i have any chance of winning
> And also if you can tell me what kind of questions would the home office ask me i would be very grateful thanks


Hi, the right to family life to be with your spouse is greater than previous rules that someone broke. You have to focus on the family rights and to show that you cannot be living in two different countries e.g. the sponsoring partner to show their life is fully settled in UK so other spouse has to join to make the marriage subsist. If you have children, it will go towards in your favour as well. Your lawyer will be able to put together a strong appeal ground, so work with him/her.

If there are negative factors, best to show remorse of what has happened but show all the other evidence to make the case go your way. The Judge needs to be convinced so you will also need a good barrister.

I wish you the best.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Thank you so much ash83 i really appricate ur advice im just so nervous and i really dont want to mess things up i appled 3times since march 2016 and it all was refused because of his imigration history so not iv appealed cause i cant be wasting any more money and i do not have any children but its a human right case insha allah it will be in my favour thank you so much for taking out time to reply back to me


----------



## Maaz271

Maaz271 said:


> (Fity12345) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My husbands visa was refused in december2018 under rule 320 11
> Today i got a court date for july
> 
> i just want to know what kind of questions will they ask me in court i feel really nervous and i really dont want to mess things up
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me regarding a
> 
> visa refused under 320 11 and if there is any chance of a successful apeal
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fity12345 I was refused on 320 11 and I won my appeal don't worry you will win make sure you have good solicitor and strong evidence best of luck
Click to expand...




(Fity12345) said:


> Thank yo so much maaz and ash83 for u reply.
> wen u say good evidence what does that mean what kind of evidence my husband was caught working illegly he also gave a fake name and overstayed by 2years do i have any chance of winning
> And also if you can tell me what kind of
> questions would the home office ask me i would be very grateful thanks


Hi first of fall your case is not easy overstated ,working illegally , fake name I'm not gna to upset you. They have very strong evidence do you understand me? My opinion you should need good solicitor and tell everything truth why he worked illegally and fake name or overstated. Everything gna be possible hope you understand me.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Thank you maaz i do understand its not a easy case i do have a solictor but just feel very nervous and very scared ur not upsetting me ur just telling me the truth and i appricate it so thank you i just dont want to lose the appeal as i wasted alot of money on my husbands visa since 2016 this is my only hope now after the appeal i dont even know what im going to do if its dismissed


----------



## Seema1001

Hey guys,

Just a quick question. Everyone that’s been emailing the HO what email address have you been using? Is it the standard one that changes £5 or is there another one for post appeal cases? I’ve not had a confirmation from HO that they’ve overturned the decision or to submit the passport but I made my IHS payment 3 weeks ago. 

Thank you


----------



## Maaz271

(Fity12345) said:


> Thank you maaz i do understand its not a easy case i do have a solictor but just feel very nervous and very scared ur not upsetting me ur just telling me the truth and i appricate it so thank you i just dont want to lose the appeal as i wasted alot of money on my husbands visa since 2016 this is my only hope now after the appeal i dont even know what im going to do if
> its dismissed


You just only win your case on human rights basis but if you have strong relationships with your husband and yours family. Involve your family friends statements remember judge is independent you can win Inshallla don't give up. Again make your case strong even little things keep update thanks


----------



## (Fity12345)

Thank you so much maaz my mums really ill and so is my dad mums a diyalsis patient bedbownd dosnt walk at all and my dad has copd lung dieases so i look after them and also have 2jobs they is no one else who looks after them im just scared incase the judge says if my husband cant come here why dont i move to italy thats were my husband is living at the moment he is a resident there so i can get statements from my patents saying they are ill and i look after them would that be ok thanks again for ur replies


----------



## cleverteen3

Seema1001 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. Everyone that’s been emailing the HO what email address have you been using? Is it the standard one that changes £5 or is there another one for post appeal cases? I’ve not had a confirmation from HO that they’ve overturned the decision or to submit the passport but I made my IHS payment 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Seema101. I’ve been using the £5 charge one but it would never get me anywhere so that’s why resorted to pestering my MP to do something after it had been 9 months. 
So how did you get notified that you needed to pay the IHS fee? I had received an email that the decision was overturned, needed to pay the IHS fee (to wait for a link) and then once paid take a copy of the email to submit passport. However later was sent the same email just without the bit of paying the IHS fee (as I received correspondence after emailing the IHS email address that I did not need to pay as my payment was never refunded after my visa was refused). 

Hope that helps. Just gotta sit tight for that email! But I suggest if it becomes months chase through MP as we saw with ours they forgot to update their system that we had won the appeal so was not receiving anything!!


----------



## Seema1001

cleverteen3 said:


> Seema1001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. Everyone that’s been emailing the HO what email address have you been using? Is it the standard one that changes £5 or is there another one for post appeal cases? I’ve not had a confirmation from HO that they’ve overturned the decision or to submit the passport but I made my IHS payment 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seema101. I’ve been using the £5 charge one but it would never get me anywhere so that’s why resorted to pestering my MP to do something after it had been 9 months.
> So how did you get notified that you needed to pay the IHS fee? I had received an email that the decision was overturned, needed to pay the IHS fee (to wait for a link) and then once paid take a copy of the email to submit passport. However later was sent the same email just without the bit of paying the IHS fee (as I received correspondence after emailing the IHS email address that I did not need to pay as my payment was never refunded after my visa was refused).
> 
> Hope that helps. Just gotta sit tight for that email! But I suggest if it becomes months chase through MP as we saw with ours they forgot to update their system that we had won the appeal so was not receiving anything!!
Click to expand...


I hadn’t heard anything so I emailed the IHS email address I think you gave me on here? Then following morning I received a link to pay the IHS however I’ve not had anything from the HO themselves. Think I’ll just have to send out an email to my MP as it’s been 3 months now and I’ve heard nothing. The way they deal with things is actually ridiculous.


----------



## Maiya

Hi. 

Can anyone please confirm something for me? 

I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Maaz271

Maiya said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they
> are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.



Hi maiya when did you submitted your passport? I submitted on 1st Apr and still waiting...


----------



## cleverteen3

Maiya said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


Hi, no that is not true at all. The enquiry staff have no access to doing anything to your case. Hence why they have no idea!


----------



## Maiya

Maaz271 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they
> are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi maiya when did you submitted your passport? I submitted on 1st Apr and still waiting...
Click to expand...

Hi.

My spouse submitted his passport 25th March and we are still waiting..


----------



## Maiya

cleverteen3 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, no that is not true at all. The enquiry staff have no access to doing anything to your case. Hence why they have no idea!
Click to expand...

Hi.

Oh right. Thank you for that. I was getting really worried that it may be true. 

Have you got your passport back?


----------



## Arsenal93

Emailed UKVI contact centre again as it's over 15 working days and got the following response:

With regards to your enquiry, unfortunately there is not a specific timeframe in how long it can take to receive back the passport. When the decision making team is ready to send back the passport they will notify you before it gets dispatched.

They are very inconsistent with thier responses. Most people on this forum have been told they aim for 15 working days but to me they are saying there isn't a time frame.


----------



## ash83

Maiya said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


Hi, I don't think that is the case. You obviously cannot contact them every day, but once every two weeks is fine. And once you have a query submitted, then you can contact them after three weeks (15 working days) if they dont get back within that time.

When I chased my case, I opened case with contact centre who said they will get back to me in 3 weeks. I then waited for the 3 weeks then contacted them again. Also, I got my MP to chase the Home Office. My solicitor also sent emails.

Wish you the best.


----------



## ash83

Maaz271 said:


> Hi maiya when did you submitted your passport? I submitted on 1st Apr and still waiting...


Hi Maaz, can't believe you are still waiting? 

Maybe submit a complaint to the Home Office for this delay they are causing. It takes few weeks to process complaint but at least you will have that submitted and worst case situation if you still do not get in few weeks then the complaint will go through and they will process then. Also check with your MP if they can chase again.

Good luck!


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I don't think that is the case. You obviously cannot contact them every day, but once every two weeks is fine. And once you have a query submitted, then you can contact them after three weeks (15 working days) if they dont get back within that time.
> 
> When I chased my case, I opened case with contact centre who said they will get back to me in 3 weeks. I then waited for the 3 weeks then contacted them again. Also, I got my MP to chase the Home Office. My solicitor also sent emails.
> 
> Wish you the best.
Click to expand...

Hi Ash.

Thanks for your response. Yes I will just wait it out InshaaAllah. My husband got a response 2 weeks ago saying they need to do some mandatory check on his new passport as the old one had expired so still waiting for VFS to get back to him. 

My solicitor said he spoke to some person, who said that in all countries the Visa Offices have been delaying in giving back passport. He even got the MP to contact the Visa office but I havent heard anything re a response. 

Have you booked your ticket yet? Or r u in the UK already? 

Wish you all the best too.


----------



## Maaz271

ash83 said:


> Maaz271 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi maiya when did you submitted your passport? I submitted on 1st Apr and still waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maaz, can't believe you are still waiting?
> 
> Maybe submit a complaint to the Home
> Office for this delay they are causing. It takes few weeks to process complaint but at least you will have that submitted and worst case situation if you still do not get in few weeks then the complaint will go through and they will process then. Also check with your MP if they can chase again.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Hi ash83 I'm still waiting my spouse already sent them an email with my details hope I get answer soon if not then I will complaint thanks


----------



## ash83

Maiya said:


> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I don't think that is the case. You obviously cannot contact them every day, but once every two weeks is fine. And once you have a query submitted, then you can contact them after three weeks (15 working days) if they dont get back within that time.
> 
> When I chased my case, I opened case with contact centre who said they will get back to me in 3 weeks. I then waited for the 3 weeks then contacted them again. Also, I got my MP to chase the Home Office. My solicitor also sent emails.
> 
> Wish you the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thanks for your response. Yes I will just wait it out InshaaAllah. My husband got a response 2 weeks ago saying they need to do some mandatory check on his new passport as the old one had expired so still waiting for VFS to get back to him.
> 
> My solicitor said he spoke to some person, who said that in all countries the Visa Offices have been delaying in giving back passport. He even got the MP to contact the Visa office but I havent heard anything re a response.
> 
> Have you booked your ticket yet? Or r u in the UK already?
> 
> Wish you all the best too.
Click to expand...

Hiya
Hope you hear soon and all this will be behind you.
Yes I travelled to UK in same day when I collected passport! Came here 2 weeks ago. All the wait is finally over!


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm something for me?
> 
> I have been told by numerous people that the Home Office dont like being poked and prodded regarding an applicant's application.. is that true? I feel like I may have angered them and that is why they are taking their time giving my spouses passport back with Visa, all cos I messaged them many times. I did so because they weren't clear about how long it takes to do mandatory checks on a passport. They treat us all so bad the Home Office do. It's not fair.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I don't think that is the case. You obviously cannot contact them every day, but once every two weeks is fine. And once you have a query submitted, then you can contact them after three weeks (15 working days) if they dont get back within that time.
> 
> When I chased my case, I opened case with contact centre who said they will get back to me in 3 weeks. I then waited for the 3 weeks then contacted them again. Also, I got my MP to chase the Home Office. My solicitor also sent emails.
> 
> Wish you the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thanks for your response. Yes I will just wait it out InshaaAllah. My husband got a response 2 weeks ago saying they need to do some mandatory check on his new passport as the old one had expired so still waiting for VFS to get back to him.
> 
> My solicitor said he spoke to some person, who said that in all countries the Visa Offices have been delaying in giving back passport. He even got the MP to contact the Visa office but I havent heard anything re a response.
> 
> Have you booked your ticket yet? Or r u in the UK already?
> 
> Wish you all the best too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya
> Hope you hear soon and all this will be behind you.
> Yes I travelled to UK in same day when I collected passport! Came here 2 weeks ago. All the wait is finally over!
Click to expand...

Oh wow. Thats good. Welcome to the UK! 

Out of curiosity, when you received your email from the UKVI saying they had made a decision on your application, did they by any chance write something about how you shouldn't buy a non refundable ticket or flexible ticket to the UK until you have had approval and received all your documents ?


----------



## ash83

> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thanks for your response. Yes I will just wait it out InshaaAllah. My husband got a response 2 weeks ago saying they need to do some mandatory check on his new passport as the old one had expired so still waiting for VFS to get back to him.
> 
> My solicitor said he spoke to some person, who said that in all countries the Visa Offices have been delaying in giving back passport. He even got the MP to contact the Visa office but I havent heard anything re a response.
> 
> Have
> 
> Hiya
> Hope you hear soon and all this will be behind you.
> Yes I travelled to UK in same day when I collected passport! Came here 2 weeks ago. All the wait is finally over!


Oh wow. Thats good. Welcome to the UK! 

Out of curiosity, when you received your email from the UKVI saying they had made a decision on your application, did they by any chance write something about how you shouldn't buy a non refundable ticket or flexible ticket to the UK until you have had approval and received all your documents ?[/QUOTE]

Hi
No they did not mention about tickets. They just said that I should hear soon to collect my passport.


----------



## Maiya

ash83 said:


> Hi Ash.
> 
> Thanks for your response. Yes I will just wait it out InshaaAllah. My husband got a response 2 weeks ago saying they need to do some mandatory check on his new passport as the old one had expired so still waiting for VFS to get back to him.
> 
> My solicitor said he spoke to some person, who said that in all countries the Visa Offices have been delaying in giving back passport. He even got the MP to contact the Visa office but I havent heard anything re a response.
> 
> Have
> 
> Hiya
> Hope you hear soon and all this will be behind you.
> Yes I travelled to UK in same day when I collected passport! Came here 2 weeks ago. All the wait is finally over!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. Thats good. Welcome to the UK!
> 
> Out of curiosity, when you received your email from the UKVI saying they had made a decision on your application, did they by any chance write something about how you shouldn't buy a non refundable ticket or flexible ticket to the UK until you have had approval and received all your documents ?
Click to expand...

Hi
No they did not mention about tickets. They just said that I should hear soon to collect my passport.[/QUOTE]

Oh right. Do you think they may write different to each and every applicant ? We just all have to hope for the best, I guess.


----------



## Maiya

Hi.

A quick question please, any help would be appreciated alot.

If the UKVI email an applicant saying they can confirm that they have made a decision regarding application, roughly how long does the Visa processing Office take to get back in regards to picking up the passport? 

Please help. I dont want to keep emailing the Visa. 

Thank you.


----------



## cleverteen3

Maiya said:


> Hi.
> 
> A quick question please, any help would be appreciated alot.
> 
> If the UKVI email an applicant saying they can confirm that they have made a decision regarding application, roughly how long does the Visa processing Office take to get back in regards to picking up the passport?
> 
> Please help. I dont want to keep emailing the Visa.
> 
> Thank you.


I’ve seen various time frames. My friend took 7 months to get her passport back!! I’ve just received a call today Alhumdulilah to pick up passport which I had submitted on 15 May (just under 4 weeks) but bear in mind took 9 months from judge’s decision to be asked to submit passport and could have been longer but MP emailed immigration minister who apologised saying admin error in our case that’s why took long and should receive visa in passport urgently.


----------



## Maiya

cleverteen3 said:


> Maiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> A quick question please, any help would be appreciated alot.
> 
> If the UKVI email an applicant saying they can confirm that they have made a decision regarding application, roughly how long does the Visa processing Office take to get back in regards to picking up the passport?
> 
> Please help. I dont want to keep emailing the Visa.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen various time frames. My friend took 7 months to get her passport back!! I’ve just received a call today Alhumdulilah to pick up passport which I had submitted on 15 May (just under 4 weeks) but bear in mind took 9 months from judge’s decision to be asked to submit passport and could have been longer but MP emailed immigration minister who apologised saying admin error in our case that’s why took long and should receive visa in passport urgently.
Click to expand...

Wow, Alhamdulilah that's great news. Really happy for you. 

Yes you really had a long wait, I cant believe it was an administration error, so unprofessional. 

I'm still waiting for my spouse to get the call from embassy to pick up his passport. This wait really is dragging.


----------



## Maiya

Hello all.

So basically my husband got the call to pick up his passport today Alhamdulilah, which he did but there was a spelling mistake on the Visa vignette so the VFS said they'll send it back and get it rectified. 

Does anyone know how long it takes to get the passport back again or which embassy they send it too? Will it be the UK or Dhaka one? 

I'm so stressed out. Always one thing after another. 

Please any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi i was just woundring if someone can help me,i am going to a hearing in the next 3weeks my husbands appicaton was refused in december 2018 under the 32011 rule the rest reqirments were met 
Now im feeling very nervous what kind of questions will the home office will ask me 
They probliy will ask me to join my husband in italy if he cant come here i just dont know whats the best answer i can give them 
I just want to know what kind of questions they can ask me as ive never been to any hearing in my life and im getting very nervous i just want to be prepared if someone can give me a few examples of the questions i wil be very greatful


----------



## Seema1001

Hey guys, my husband finally handed in his passport on Thursday; just wondering if you all could let me know how long you’ve waited to collect your passports etc? 
Thank you


----------



## Mamamiya

Hi everyone . I trust we are all good. Update . I got a letter from UKBA asking for account details for the refund the judge told them to pay us. Please aw long before they ask me to resubmit my passport. Has anyone been in this kind of situation .


----------



## Seema1001

Mamamiya said:


> Hi everyone . I trust we are all good. Update . I got a letter from UKBA asking for account details for the refund the judge told them to pay us. Please aw long before they ask me to resubmit my passport. Has anyone been in this kind of situation .


Hey mamamiya 
My husband has been asked to resubmit his passport but we haven’t had an email for the refund from the judge. That’s quite strange


----------



## Mamamiya

Seema , did the judge award you a fee reward ? When we won our appeal the judge told the Home office to refund us the £140 we paid then . Am yet to recieve a mail to submit my passport though i believe its coming soon. Insha Allah .


Seema1001 said:


> Mamamiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone . I trust we are all good. Update . I got a letter from UKBA asking for account details for the refund the judge told them to pay us. Please aw long before they ask me to resubmit my passport. Has anyone been in this kind of situation .
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mamamiya
> My husband has been asked to resubmit his passport but we haven’t had an email for the refund from the judge. That’s quite strange
Click to expand...


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi everyone i went for my hearing on the 15th,i think it went ok the home office did say i sould go to italy or pakistan if my husband cant come here but i said that will be very difficult for me as im looking after my mum who is a diyalsis patient and also has other medical problems,the judge never asked me any questions and it only took 20minutes the judge said she will let me know in the next 2to 3weeks i just hope insha allah it goes in my favor


----------



## Mamamiya

Hi everyone. The house is so quiet. I got my refund last week in july so am just patiently waiting for the email to submit my pasport for visa. I dnt get why they have to be slow at every stage . Phewwww. Anyways we have no other choice . I guess everyone is okay . Have a splendid week y'all .


----------



## ash83

Mamamiya said:


> Hi everyone. The house is so quiet. I got my refund last week in july so am just patiently waiting for the email to submit my pasport for visa. I dnt get why they have to be slow at every stage . Phewwww. Anyways we have no other choice . I guess everyone is okay . Have a splendid week y'all .


Hi Mamamiya, are you still waiting?
This is unbelievable how they are keeping you waiting this long. You should submit a complaint officially against the home office and give all the timelines with the dates and how it has affected your family. You can find the complaint process if you search online in the official Home Office website.

Really hope you get all resolved and be reunited with your partner soon!


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hiya everyone

Can someone please help me my husbands appeal was allowed in first tier triburnal 
How long does home office have to challenge the judges decision to appeal to upper triburnal
Is it 14days or 28 days? 
And also is it from the day the judge signed the determination or when we recieved it 
We recieved the descion on 26august but the judge signed it on 18august


----------



## ukvisa32011

(Fity12345) said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> Can someone please help me my husbands appeal was allowed in first tier triburnal
> How long does home office have to challenge the judges decision to appeal to upper triburnal
> Is it 14days or 28 days?
> And also is it from the day the judge signed the determination or when we recieved it
> We recieved the descion on 26august but the judge signed it on 18august



Hi Fity12345, 

I think we both are in the same boat. My husbands appeal was heard end of July and we had our determination come through on 13th Aug Within 14 days of hearing. The judge allowed the appeal. I have emailed presenting officers unit yesterday and they confirmed that they are challenging the Judge's decision. We had our hearing in Manchester. Where was yours?


----------



## ukvisa32011

I meant not challenging, why typing so fast , I missed not*


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hiya my hearing was in birmingham
There are 2dates on the determintion letter one where the judge has signed it on the 18th and one rite at the top of the letter which date do we go with?
And what is the next step how long will they take to send us the call in letter 
Anyways keep me updated


----------



## (Fity12345)

Was u awarded with the fee award ? I was awarded said at the bottom of the letter they take ages refunding that back to.

What is the email address to email the presenting officer?

This wait is honestly soooooooo long once the appeal is allowed why cant they just give us the visa why do they have to drag the thing to a next level?


----------



## ukvisa32011

(Fity12345) said:


> Hiya my hearing was in birmingham
> There are 2dates on the determintion letter one where the judge has signed it on the 18th and one rite at the top of the letter which date do we go with?
> And what is the next step how long will they take to send us the call in letter
> Anyways keep me updated




I had the same, two dates. We need to take into account the date on the top apparently. My Solicitor stated we should get an email to pay IHS shortly. Our IHS was not refunded, so I am not sure how it works. She said it will take upto 4 weeks ( although its not guaranteed). I am from Birmingham but our solicitors are based in Manchester therefore we had our hearing in Manchester. 

I suggest you to email Presenting officers Unit for peace of mind. I did that couple of days ago and they stated that they are not challenging the appeal decision and they took that decision on 23rd aug.


----------



## ukvisa32011

(Fity12345) said:


> Was u awarded with the fee award ? I was awarded said at the bottom of the letter they take ages refunding that back to.
> 
> What is the email address to email the presenting officer?
> 
> This wait is honestly soooooooo long once the appeal is allowed why cant they just give us the visa why do they have to drag the thing to a next level?


POUBirminghamEnquiries at homeoffice.gsi.gov(dot)uk

I am not allowed to post emails. So had to improvise

State your appeal number and hearing date. I got the response within few hours.

We were are not awarded any fee. The judge thought it was inappropriate given our case circumstances. I am not to fussed about that as long the visa is issued.

No one seems to know the timescales. Keep me posted.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Morning yes i spoke to my solictors and he said after the 14days have passed than with in 28days we should get some kind of response from the home office regarding the call in letter.
I will kep you updated if i hear anything and you also please keep me updated


----------



## ukvisa32011

(Fity12345) said:


> Morning yes i spoke to my solictors and he said after the 14days have passed than with in 28days we should get some kind of response from the home office regarding the call in letter.
> I will kep you updated if i hear anything and you also please keep me updated


Hi, 

I will keep you posted. Let me know if you hear anything from presenting officers unit

One quick question, when you received your visa decision in december did you get an email from sheffield or local post. We got an email from embassy in India stating the decision has been made. 

Everyone said Sheffield will make a decision but I think my husband's application was decided in the local embassy. He also had to attend a telephonic interview and the call came from local Indian number.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hiya my solictor got the decsion tru email from shiffield.
Why was ur visa refused
I think its shiffield that makes the decsion and not the embassy we appled from rome italy and maybe india is a different process


----------



## rabiaidrees

*Rabia*

Hi,
I am new to this forum.
Application applied: 21 Feb
Visa Refused: 09 May
Passport Returned: 10 June
Appeal lodged: 04 July
Notice of Pending Appeal: 04 Sept
============
This is the wording in my notice of appeal:

To the Appellant:
The Tribunal has received your notice of appeal against the refusal of your application. We have notified the place to which you made your application and asked them to prepare the relevant documents for your appeal. The process is expected to take approximately 15 weeks.

To the Respondent:
The Tribunal directs the Respondent to send copies of all documents to the Tribunal and to the other party, to include a copy of the notice of decision to which the notice of appeal relates and any other document provided to the appellant giving reasons for that decision, together with any statement of evidence, application form, record of interview, or any other unpublished documents on which you rely, to arrive within 28 DAYS of the date on which you received from the Tribunal a copy of the notice of appeal and any accompanying documents.
============
Did anyone received the same notice of appeal? In my case Tribunal gave 28 days deadline to HO to respond. Please let me know if anyone received the same notice of appeal with 28 days deadline to HO. Please share your timeline and outcome of the case.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hiukvisa 32011
Have you heard anything yet my solictor told me today the home office is not going to appeal against the judges decision as its the last day today for them to appeal against the decsion and now we would have to wait for the call in letter,which usually takes about a month


----------



## rabiaidrees

(Fity12345) said:


> Hiukvisa 32011
> Have you heard anything yet my solictor told me today the home office is not going to appeal against the judges decision as its the last day today for them to appeal against the decsion and now we would have to wait for the call in letter,which usually takes about a month


Hi Fity,
Congratulation. Your main hurdle is passed. When you received the notice of pending appeal, was the 28 days mentioned in your letter? Please see my above post. Thanks


----------



## ukvisa32011

Hi, 

Sorry I was away for few days. We had some news, my husband received an email from local embassy this morning asking him to submit his passport. They also wanted his up to date TB cert. He is waiting for his TB cert and then will submit his passport. Any news from your side? He sent emails to local post and IHS team and it seems to have worked


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi rabiaidress
My visa was refused in december 2018 i appealed in january 2019 in febuary i recieved a notice of pending appeal just the way you have they give u 28days it can get overturned but it takes 15weeks for the ecm to go through your documents again and even the refusal letter the ecm can overturn the original decision or they can upheld the descion in my case the home office upheld my decsion so in may i recieved a hearing date my hearing was in july and in august i got my decsion it is a long process we ned to be patient if you dont mind me asking why was your visa refused in the first place?


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hiukvisa 32011 
Im glad to hear that atleast you got some kind of response back im still waiting for the email from sheffield my solictor said it can take upto a month i kep you updated.


----------



## ukvisa32011

Hi Fity12345

Its finally a relief tbh. It was exactly on the 28th day since we had the determination we were asked to submit passport. Did you get ur IHS refunded?


----------



## ukvisa32011

hi rabiaidrees,

Although HO are given 28 days, they dont respond within the timeframe. In our case it took nearly 8 weeks. After receiving the ECM response court date was set 12 weeks later.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Yeah i got that refunded in febuary,how long do tgey take to return the passport back with the visa in it i hope my hubby gets here before my birthday in october lol


----------



## rabiaidrees

(Fity12345) said:


> Hi rabiaidress
> My visa was refused in december 2018 i appealed in january 2019 in febuary i recieved a notice of pending appeal just the way you have they give u 28days it can get overturned but it takes 15weeks for the ecm to go through your documents again and even the refusal letter the ecm can overturn the original decision or they can upheld the descion in my case the home office upheld my decsion so in may i recieved a hearing date my hearing was in july and in august i got my decsion it is a long process we ned to be patient if you dont mind me asking why was your visa refused in the first place?


Thank you for your reply. It was not spouse visa. It was ADR settlement visa for my parents which they refused. Eco refused the visa based on his own assumption. He said that he is not satisfied that good level of care is not available in Pakistan. He was okay with the documents. He did not raise question on my documents. He rejected my parents visa based on his wrong assumption which contradicts the evidence I provided.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Tbh it has been a very long journey i appled for the visa in march 2018 they took 9months to give us a decsion and the decsion was a refusal which was heartbreaking but now i feel its actually happing finally can be with my husband


----------



## (Fity12345)

Im sorry i dont really know about that kind of visa 
Care in pakistan is very poor is ur parents under any illness in ur appeal bundle you can say why you cant go to pakistan because ur in a good job here,your studing or whateva your doing u can say u need to look afta your parents here because there is noone there to look afta them there you can get doctors notes from pakistan saying why your parents need care from you stuff like that probliy help also maybe a statment from your mum saying she needs your


----------



## (Fity12345)

In my case they told me to leave england and go and live with my husband in pakistan or italy thats were he is a resident but i look afta my parents my mum is a diyalsis patent n dad has copd lung dieses i got a statement frm my mum saying she wants my care and noone can look afta them the way i look afta them and my doctor even wrote me a statement saying i look afta my parents and living the country would be a very bad impac on my parents


----------



## rabiaidrees

(Fity12345) said:


> Im sorry i dont really know about that kind of visa
> Care in pakistan is very poor is ur parents under any illness in ur appeal bundle you can say why you cant go to pakistan because ur in a good job here,your studing or whateva your doing u can say u need to look afta your parents here because there is noone there to look afta them there you can get doctors notes from pakistan saying why your parents need care from you stuff like that probliy help also maybe a statment from your mum saying she needs your


I have done the same. This is the most difficult visa to get. Both my parents are disabled. I am just worried about the appeal process.


----------



## rabiaidrees

ukvisa32011 said:


> hi rabiaidrees,
> 
> Although HO are given 28 days, they dont respond within the timeframe. In our case it took nearly 8 weeks. After receiving the ECM response court date was set 12 weeks later.


Oh. It's really unfair.


----------



## ukvisa32011

Hi Fity12345

My husband submitted his passport today. He was told it will take 5 working days to get the visa stamped and returned.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hiukvisa32011
Wow that is great news soon ur husband will be with you im so happy for ya atleast things are moving now
Im still waiting for the email 
Let me now when u get the passport back with the visa in there,i bet you cant wait to c your hubby lol


----------



## ukvisa32011

yep i can't wait. have you had any update? its been 2 working days since he submitted his passport. so we are eagerly waiting and counting days lol


----------



## (Fity12345)

Ukvisa32011 awwwww i can imagine, i have not had any updates yet still waiting someone told me because they have to pay me the court fee back they are delayin things i dont know how true is that.

another couple of days ur soon be with ur hubby.


----------



## hardeep5086

Hi my spouse Visa was refused in May and my solicitor lodge appeal and first tribunal court has given the 20 September 2019 to review the original refusal decision. Today we didn't hear any news from homeoffice. Does this mean that they didn't change their decision and ready to meet in court.


----------



## Asifnaz

Appeal was heard on 22 July 2019
Appeal Allowed same day
Judge letter received 8th August 2019
Refund 140 received on 3rd September 2019
IHS email and passport submission on 3rd September same day. 
Paid on the 4th September 2019
Passport Submitted 6th September 2019
Call received and collected today 26th September 2019.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi everyone
Im still waiting for my call in letter its going to be 1month tomorow for the judges decsion how long do i have to wait
I have had no reply from the home office this wait is doin my head in now 
Why is it that we have to suffer even after the appeal is allowed and clearly home office is at fault what is wrong with these people


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi i jus payed for the ihs fee but it didnt say anything about submittin passport and when my husband submits his passport what is the ihs email?

Is it the email saying that payment is sucsseful and the refrence number on it please someone help


----------



## Mamamiya

(Fity12345) said:


> Hi i jus payed for the ihs fee but it didnt say anything about submittin passport and when my husband submits his passport what is the ihs email?
> 
> Is it the email saying that payment is sucsseful and the refrence number on it please someone help


I am sure he recieved a mail like ds below (extract of wt i recieved ) he should just go to the VAC where he applied initially and submit his passport wit a copy of this email. That is all. 

The decision to refuse your visa application has been overturned and our office will now proceed to the next stage of your application. To complete this process we require you to undertake the following steps: Pay your I.H.S and submit your passport to the visa application centre.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi mamamiya,
Thank u so much for ur reply 
We did not recieve this kind of email yet all we recieved was pay the ihs payment and we payed it on the same day,but we only recieved a confirmation transaction from world pay with a ihs refrence number on it

No other email so if he prints the world pays confirmation transaction and take that with him to submit his passport would that be ok 

We only recieved one email from world pay


----------



## Mamamiya

(Fity12345) said:


> Hi mamamiya,
> Thank u so much for ur reply
> We did not recieve this kind of email yet all we recieved was pay the ihs payment and we payed it on the same day,but we only recieved a confirmation transaction from world pay with a ihs refrence number on it
> 
> No other email so if he prints the world pays confirmation transaction and take that with him to submit his passport would that be ok
> 
> We only recieved one email from world pay


I don't think he should wait any longer . Take the print out of that IHS payment and go to the VAC. My 2 cents .


----------



## (Fity12345)

Thank you Mamamiya i spoke to my solictor and he said we should get another email to submit the passport


----------



## Yokumu

Hi my husband wentto submit his passport after paying IHS fee and was told to wait for an email to submit the passport. Anyone knows how long it takes to get the email. Paid Ihs fee and emailed ihd sheffield on the 27thof semptemberand still waiting


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi i payed for the ihs fee on 28september and my solictor told me that they sud send us another email to submit passport 
Im still waitin to and i want to know how long does this email take


----------



## (Fity12345)

Yokumo when u payed for ur ihs fee did u get 2emails or jus the one from world pay sayin transaction confirmation with ur ihs ref number on i only got the one from pay?


----------



## Yokumu

Hi Fity12345
I only got 1 as well from World pay


----------



## ukvisa32011

hi fity12345


email determinations team and ask how long will it take?

btw my husband submitted his passport on 12th sep and collected it on 20th with visa stampted. good luck


----------



## ukvisa32011

in our case, ihs was never refunded and DH received an email from local post to submit passport on 10th sep


----------



## Mamamiya

Yokumu said:


> Hi Fity12345
> I only got 1 as well from World pay


Send a mail to [email protected]. tell them you have recieved the link to make your addditional IHS payment however you have not gotten the email to submit your passport. They would respond in 2 days. 

But in my case i got the mail to submit passport and 2 days after i got the IHS link for payment. Paid that day and submited passport with their initial mail and IHS confirmation payment . Good luck.


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi Yokumo 
Thanks for ur reply i still havnt heard anything and its been a week since we payed for ihs fee what about you have u heard anythin? Do keep me updated as ur timelines match mine


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi Mamamiya thank u for that i wil email them today and lets see what happens they really do take the mik


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi ukvisa32011 
Congratulation im really happy for u all the wait is over now for u, yes i wil email them today and lets see what happens


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

(Fity12345) said:


> Hi i payed for the ihs fee on 28september and my solictor told me that they sud send us another email to submit passport
> Im still waitin to and i want to know how long does this email take


Please keep in mind that a) 28 October was only *1* (one) week ago, b) this is a government department you are dealing with, and c) the payment was made to an independent third party.

It will take time for the payment to reach the relevant department and for the Home Office record(s) to be updated... your payment is probably sitting in a batch file somewhere between World Pay and the bean counters at the Home Office... it'll get there eventually (after all, it is a transaction that involves a good chunk of £££, so I'm sure the bean counters will be eager to have it in their hands before they forward on your husband's application to the next stage).

Once the money has been received and the relevant records have been updated, the email that you are waiting for isn't automatically sent that very second. Sadly, there will be another wait, as the file will go into yet another batch queue to be processed and the "submit your passport" letter sent out. 

I can say this with some confidence because I've been there/done that when I was waiting for my naturalisation paperwork to be processed... I put my card payment info on my application and it (the £££££ payment) was processed fairly quickly afterward it was received (the application was mailed in... there is no "rush" service for naturalisation applications) but it took them some time afterwards (I think 7-10 days... I can't remember exactly) for them to send me a letter telling me that they had taken the money. 

Shortly after (about a week) I received confirmation that they processed payment for my application, they sent me another letter saying that I needed to take the letter and go in to a Post Office branch and submit my biometrics, which I did the next day.

After I did my biometrics, it was radio silence from the Home Office until I received the letter advising me that my application had been approved and what I needed to do from there.


So, you see, it's going to take time for things to work their way through the system... it's nothing against you personally - it's just how the system works and it's an equal opportunity offender (i.e. it's not just people in your situation who face waits... it's a department wide problem). I know that the wait can be excruciating but please try to be patient... all of the wrinkles and delays in the system will eventually sort themselves out and the letter _will_ arrive. 

The important thing is that your husband's application _has_ been approved and you'll be together again soon!


----------



## (Fity12345)

Thank you for ur detailed reply your rite it will hopefully arrive insha allah
Its been delay on top of delay since 2016 and i have actually been patient now i just cant wait to see my husband


----------



## Mamamiya

I just collected my passport..Stamped . It has been one longg ride but thank God it ended in Praise. Exactly 7days from the day i dropped it at the VAC. Good luck to everyone waiting . God would perfect all that concerns each and everyone of us.


----------



## Yokumu

Congrats Mamamiya, happy for you. 
Fity12345, we received an email from post decision asking if we have paid Ihs fee and submitted passports to Vac. Explained ihs was paid on the 26th of september but still waiting for an email to submit the passports. Was told they have sent an email to ihs department to request them to send us the required email, but still no response from them. Just praying we get the email this week


----------



## Mamamiya

Thank you Yokumu. It has been a really long journey . Just hold in there . God would surely make all of us smile before the year runs out.
Just try and follow up with them via mails. They dnt respond on time but they would eventually. Thank you everyone .


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi mamamiya congratulations im really happy for surley it was a very long jorney for u all the best for the future,i got a email yesterday to submit the passport my husbands going tomorow to submit the passport i hope they dnt take the mik returning the passport back


----------



## (Fity12345)

Hi yokumu 
I got an email yesterday to submit the passport my hubby is going tomorrow to submit it i rang them and told them i paid for the ihs on 28 and never got a email to submit the passport try that call them instead emailling them and tell your sitution all the best let us knw what happens u probliy get an email in the next couple of days


----------



## hardeep5086

Hi guy's does anyone know how long does it take to get letter from first tribunal regarding court date.


----------



## Nbb

Hi, i’m new on this thread. I recently found out a few days ago that my husbands visa got refused. The reason of refusal was that they claim i did not submit any of the financial evidence therefore not meeting the requirements. However, that is a lie as i have proof that i did submit all the financial papers and the ECO has overlooked my case. I am going to appeal soon. Can anyone please guide me on how the appeal process will go about? I need your help. Who can i email the missing documents so that they could review my case? 

Even though i have a right to appeal, can i go for both administrative review and appeal? How long will it take to overturn their decision? 

Please pray for me that they re consider their decision and overturn it. I am really stressed atm. May the Almighty have mercy on us!&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## rabiaidrees

Nbb said:


> Hi, i’m new on this thread. I recently found out a few days ago that my husbands visa got refused. The reason of refusal was that they claim i did not submit any of the financial evidence therefore not meeting the requirements. However, that is a lie as i have proof that i did submit all the financial papers and the ECO has overlooked my case. I am going to appeal soon. Can anyone please guide me on how the appeal process will go about? I need your help. Who can i email the missing documents so that they could review my case?
> 
> Even though i have a right to appeal, can i go for both administrative review and appeal? How long will it take to overturn their decision?
> 
> Please pray for me that they re consider their decision and overturn it. I am really stressed atm. May the Almighty have mercy on us!����


If you have the appeal right, then unfortunately you are not eligible for admin review. I did apply for admin review before the appeal and they simply rejected it and said I am not eligible for this option.


----------



## rabiaidrees

hardeep5086 said:


> Hi guy's does anyone know how long does it take to get letter from first tribunal regarding court date.


I received the notice of pending appeal dated 04 Sep 2019. I called the tribunal to find out when I will receive the hearing date. They replied, if home office do not respond by 18 Dec then they will give me hearing date. So, waiting period is 15 weeks in total after notice of pending appeal.


----------



## rabiaidrees

Nbb said:


> Hi, i’m new on this thread. I recently found out a few days ago that my husbands visa got refused. The reason of refusal was that they claim i did not submit any of the financial evidence therefore not meeting the requirements. However, that is a lie as i have proof that i did submit all the financial papers and the ECO has overlooked my case. I am going to appeal soon. Can anyone please guide me on how the appeal process will go about? I need your help. Who can i email the missing documents so that they could review my case?
> 
> Even though i have a right to appeal, can i go for both administrative review and appeal? How long will it take to overturn their decision?
> 
> Please pray for me that they re consider their decision and overturn it. I am really stressed atm. May the Almighty have mercy on us!����


Following my last message, I am quoting their reply for you:

Your administrative review application has been rejected.
Thank you for your application of 10 June 2019 for an administrative review of the decision on your application for for leave to enter the United Kingdom as an adult dependent relative . We are unable to accept this application because it is invalid and therefore it will not be considered.
Reasons why the application has been rejected
An administrative review application must meet the requirements of paragraphs 34L to 34Y of the Immigration Rules in order to be valid. We have rejected the application for the following reason(s):
Paragraph 34P states that the application for administrative review must be made in relation to an eligible decision. The decision that you have applied to have reviewed is not eligible for administrative review.


----------



## hardeep5086

Thank you rabia for your message. Deadline for review my application was 20 September and still no update from them. My solicitor called court and they said they will send court hearing letter and still not update from court. I involved MP.
My solicitor told me we have to wait as they don't bother about deadline. 
My visa was refused on 2 May due to financial as homeoffice say my wife employer didn't answer the phone so they don't think my wife working in that company i don't meet financial requirements.
Yesterday was our first year anniversary. Hope you guy's get result at first stage, i understand how hard when you separate from your love one for long time.


----------



## rabiaidrees

hardeep5086 said:


> Thank you rabia for your message. Deadline for review my application was 20 September and still no update from them. My solicitor called court and they said they will send court hearing letter and still not update from court. I involved MP.
> My solicitor told me we have to wait as they don't bother about deadline.
> My visa was refused on 2 May due to financial as homeoffice say my wife employer didn't answer the phone so they don't think my wife working in that company i don't meet financial requirements.
> Yesterday was our first year anniversary. Hope you guy's get result at first stage, i understand how hard when you separate from your love one for long time.


Did you hear anything from Home Office or First Tribunal? Visa refused from my side on 09 May.


----------



## hardeep5086

Not yet, what about you


----------



## hardeep5086

Not yet, what about you.


----------



## hardeep5086

Got a hearing date 6 April 2020


----------



## hardeep5086

Any update from anyone?


----------



## anda

My spouse is currently a dependent on my ancestry visa however I will soon switch to ILR. How do I extend her visa?


----------



## rabiaidrees

hardeep5086 said:


> Any update from anyone?


I am still waiting for hearing date letter from the court.


----------



## rabiaidrees

hardeep5086 said:


> Got a hearing date 6 April 2020


Have you received the bundle from home office?


----------



## hardeep5086

Not yet rabia


----------



## rabiaidrees

@hardeep5086
What would happened if the home office do not return the bundle to the First Tribunal? Have you discussed this to the solicitor?


----------

